# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #11



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have found some Black women from the 19th and 20th century that have been more then lawyers and lesser jobs as someone on POV announce yesterday:
> Valerie Boyd Associte Professor
> Gwendoly Brooks Pulter Prize Winner , Library of Congress
> Lani Guinet Professor of law Harvard
> ...


Excellent information, as always, Yarnie. Thanks for going to all that trouble. Very interesting.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have found some Black women from the 19th and 20th century that have been more then lawyers and lesser jobs as someone on POV announce yesterday:
> Valerie Boyd Associte Professor
> Gwendoly Brooks Pulter Prize Winner , Library of Congress
> Lani Guinet Professor of law Harvard
> ...


So you did an internet search for Black women of achievement. Good for you. Some of us taught about these women and even met a few of them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> still a useful skill to have and now you can add it to the "tried that" list. For me, it depends on the project. I like crochet afghans and blankets even though they take a lot more yarn than knitting. I haven't made any stuffed toys for a long time, but did prefer to crochet them when I did.
> 
> Spinning is still something I'd like to try some day


I also like crochet afghans. I am a better crocheter than a knitter. Knitting a large project, like an afghan, looks like I crocheted it. All the extra holes makes it hard to tell the difference. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=294976200639003 Everyone needs to watch what is going on. Get your head of of the sand!!!!!


Excellent! I'm going to forward this to all on my email list. Thank you for posting. He has called so many things right - before they happened, before we had an inkling they would happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> So you did an internet search for Black women of achievement. Good for you. Some of us taught about these women and even met a few of them.


You are being totally obnoxious, trying to diminish someone's good effort to bring us information. I can't begin to describe the contempt I have for your post. I don't care who you've met, you certainly didn't learn anything good from them. And that is a shame. For you. Do us a favor, and stay off this thread.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just found this it is Sarah's husband & baby boy going to school my how the time has flown by.


What a lovely picture, Janie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> So you did an internet search for Black women of achievement. Good for you. Some of us taught about these women and even met a few of them.


Not all on the internet, but good for you that you taught and met some of them. History books are a very good place to find information too. Try your local library or historical soceity. I know I find a lot more information then I have put on here. You may want to suggest it to a few ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

something I found on internet. It makes one think about mom's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are being totally obnoxious, trying to diminish someone's good effort to bring us information. I can't begin to describe the contempt I have for your post. I don't care who you've met, you certainly didn't learn anything good from them. And that is a shame. For you. Do us a favor, and stay off this thread.


It's o.k. Bon she is upset because I mention on my post what she said about Marijuana. She thinks it will slove the problems of our young people. If they make it legal than young people will not be selling drugs for the drug lords. 
She may want to talk to a Medical Doctor about what this drug does to the brain. I am sure that she may learn what it does do to a person's brain.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You are being totally obnoxious, trying to diminish someone's good effort to bring us information. I can't begin to describe the contempt I have for your post. I don't care who you've met, you certainly didn't learn anything good from them. And that is a shame. For you. Do us a favor, and stay off this thread.


Why is my congratulating you on your research obnoxious or seen as diminishing of your efforts? You researched a topic and provided information. I am glad to see you are providing education on Women's History.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. Bon she is upset because I mention on my post what she said about Marijuana. She thinks it will slove the problems of our young people. If they make it legal than young people will not be selling drugs for the drug lords.
> She may want to talk to a Medical Doctor about what this drug does to the brain. I am sure that she may learn what it does do to a person's brain.


Why exactly am I upset at you about marijuana?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Not all on the internet, but good for you that you taught and met some of them. History books are a very good place to find information too. Try your local library or historical soceity. I know I find a lot more information then I have put on here. You may want to suggest it to a few ladies.


Most history books do not include the majority of these women. That is why the Women's History Project was founded.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.danielpipes.org/11952/obama-muslim-childhood

Explains about Obama's faith.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Most history books do not include the majority of these women. That is why the Women's History Project was founded.


then you may not have check your Historical Society. There is a lot of informtion about the black women. As I have also said you may want to check your local library as I have also found a lot of information about the black women who have been a gift to this country. I also found a town in Wisconsin which was formed by Blacks. It is quit interesting to note that they were well respected in the towns surround them. I can not at the moment remember the name, but then I have forgotten alot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not's not worth explaining to you what I know and don't know. You seem to think all one has to do is search on the internet.

Why would you even come on here to insult my intelligence at least I could find that word in the dictionary. Other then because of your statement about Marijuana. You would not have found the need to start any of this at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't have cats. This is a very cute video I thought you would like . http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151441996209515&set=vb.531754514&type=2&theater


Thanks CB - that was hilarious. We always called it "boxing" when our cats did that


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have found some Black women from the 19th and 20th century that have been more then lawyers and lesser jobs as someone on POV announce yesterday:
> Valerie Boyd Associte Professor
> Gwendoly Brooks Pulter Prize Winner , Library of Congress
> Lani Guinet Professor of law Harvard
> ...


I recognized some of the names Yarnie - but others were completely unfamiliar. Canada's black population is relatively small although the numbers have been growing. They usually go to larger cities in the east like Montreal and Toronto. Up until recently, most black immigrants came from the USA or from the Carribean but the numbers from Sudan, Ethiopa, Kenya, Uganda and South Africa have been increasing.

Our most prominent black woman in public life has been Michaelle Jean who was our Governor General (the Queen's representative). Her choice was controversial, not because she was black but because she and her husband had shown separtist sympathies for the province of Quebec in the past.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=294976200639003 Everyone needs to watch what is going on. Get your head of of the sand!!!!!


That was totally horrific, even worse that the attack on the British soldier a few weeks back. I know it won't happen, but I would like to see all countries refuse to sell or give weapons to either side in Syria


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> something I found on internet. It makes one think about mom's


That was very nice Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Why is my congratulating you on your research obnoxious or seen as diminishing of your efforts? You researched a topic and provided information. I am glad to see you are providing education on Women's History.


Whether it was your intention or not, the tone of your post came across as extremely condescending


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

People are getting enough.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/09/02/angry-anti-war-protesters-besiege-john-kerrys-home-banging-on-doors-windows-82605


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=354960557970462&set=a.133361476797039.26402.133352176797969&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://twitchy.com/2013/09/02/benjamin-netanyahu-has-a-message-for-anyone-considering-attacking-israel/ Read the comments at the end . Oh boy and they think we are bad. LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> thanks Yarnie


No problem lady, glad to back up what you have been saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't have cats. This is a very cute video I thought you would like . http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151441996209515&set=vb.531754514&type=2&theater


could get kitty video up but will try later. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=354960557970462&set=a.133361476797039.26402.133352176797969&type=1&theater


Oh you too too funny :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/05/americans-must-read-4-stages-of-islamic-conquest/


Isn't something if this continues on with our country we may just may see this happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://twitchy.com/2013/09/02/benjamin-netanyahu-has-a-message-for-anyone-considering-attacking-israel/ Read the comments at the end . Oh boy and they think we are bad. LOL


Love it Yea Netanyahu


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/obama-syria-weakness-critics/2013/09/02/id/523382?promo_code=12BDE-1


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beside an area in Milwaukee, the Cheyenne Valley, in rural Forest Township, Vernon County, and the Grant County community of Pleasant Ridge, in Beetown, were Black Communities.
> 
> In 1846, the constitutional convention proposed that Blacks would be able to vote once Wisconsin became a State in 1848. It was voted down by white men. But they did gain the vote in 1866.
> 
> I used the word black, as this was used by the historical society.


Yes that is the one. (Pleasant Ridge) and wonder of wonders one black women was a teacher. Isn't that something just an ordinary teacher. It seems that after the young ones grew they left the community for other places. I can understand this as we all do. But I so wish that it was still there .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to a family birthday party yesterday. My daddy's baby sister turned 70 and my cousin. My cousin's wife had black balloons all over the floor. When it was time to eat we had grilled burger and hot dogs. Everyone had brought dips and chips and a lot of other yummy things. I went to the dessert table and there were false teeth made out of white chocolate. LOL cousins wife found some molds and tinted it pink for the gums. lOl Then when it was time to cut the cake. They had bought blow up walkers with lights and horns on them. They had found some orange highways cone with saying for old people on them with more emergency lights on the hats with faux firecracker on them. We had the best laugh taking their pictures and they were putting on a show for us. My 2 younger cousins and I said we will not put up with a party like that.LOL Both my aunt and cousin were good sports about all the ribbing they got. Good to be with my family without it being a funeral.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/obama-syria-weakness-critics/2013/09/02/id/523382?promo_code=12BDE-1


Well that's telling it like it is. Obama is a day late and a dollar short isn't he but then he has always been like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to a family birthday party yesterday. My daddy's baby sister turned 70 and my cousin. My cousin's wife had black balloons all over the floor. When it was time to eat we had grilled burger and hot dogs. Everyone had brought dips and chips and a lot of other yummy things. I went to the dessert table and there were false teeth made out of white chocolate. LOL cousins wife found some molds and tinted it pink for the gums. lOl Then when it was time to cut the cake. They had bought blow up walkers with lights and horns on them. They had found some orange highways cone with saying for old people on them with more emergency lights on the hats with faux firecracker on them. We had the best laugh taking their pictures and they were putting on a show for us. My 2 younger cousins and I said we will not put up with a party like that.LOL Both my aunt and cousin were good sports about all the ribbing they got. Good to be with my family without it being a funeral.


Oh that's my kind of party wish I could have been there. Laughter and love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that's telling it like it is. Obama is a day late and a dollar short isn't he but then he has always been like that.


Can you believe he had his shoe on the table? So terrible ! I don't like anyone to come to my house and disrespect me by putting their feet on my table. My dh's bil used to do it and it would make me so mad!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you believe he had his shoe on the table? So terrible ! I don't like anyone to come to my house and disrespect me by putting their feet on my table. My dh's bil used to do it and it would make me so mad!


Oh but he is just a laid back kind of guy. You know he is so busy with his plans other then getting on with the business of his red line. Oh wait that was his red line meeting wasn't it. Well how important could that have been. Golf first then business.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but he is just a laid back kind of guy. You know he is so busy with his plans other then getting on with the business of his red line. Oh wait that was his red line meeting wasn't it. Well how important could that have been. Golf first then business.


But wait! Maybe he was doing business while doing golf. :roll: :shock: :-o :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But is it really his military?http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2013/09/02/video-obama-angers-many-with-reference-to-my-military/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But wait! Maybe he was doing business while doing golf. :roll: :shock: :-o :XD:


When while doing his golf swing or picking up the balls. Oh I could post something right now about golf balls but must be nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But is it really his military?http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2013/09/02/video-obama-angers-many-with-reference-to-my-military/


that says it all my military seem to be on a run of mouth in gear before mind has a thought. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Scott Walker is in trouble now.http://twitchy.com/2013/09/02/did-you-see-wisconsin-gov-scott-walkers-3-word-tweet-that-pissed-off-the-left/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.
> 
> I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Agreed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty isn't it something that we have so many women no matter what color can over come and make something of their lives. 
I found your post interesting.

It just dawn on me you had to work today, sorry I forget some times that other are not celebrating same holidays.
But tomorrow is your day off isn't it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to a family birthday party yesterday. My daddy's baby sister turned 70 and my cousin. My cousin's wife had black balloons all over the floor. When it was time to eat we had grilled burger and hot dogs. Everyone had brought dips and chips and a lot of other yummy things. I went to the dessert table and there were false teeth made out of white chocolate. LOL cousins wife found some molds and tinted it pink for the gums. lOl Then when it was time to cut the cake. They had bought blow up walkers with lights and horns on them. They had found some orange highways cone with saying for old people on them with more emergency lights on the hats with faux firecracker on them. We had the best laugh taking their pictures and they were putting on a show for us. My 2 younger cousins and I said we will not put up with a party like that.LOL Both my aunt and cousin were good sports about all the ribbing they got. Good to be with my family without it being a funeral.


That sounds like a perfect family birthday party; glad you had so much fun (and you've given everyone lots and lots of time to plan something extra special for when your turn comes around)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=600547259986514&set=a.306611156046794.66425.293331317374778&type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Scott Walker is in trouble now.http://twitchy.com/2013/09/02/did-you-see-wisconsin-gov-scott-walkers-3-word-tweet-that-pissed-off-the-left/


He always is because he doesn't lean left enough down here by mad town.

Poor little lefty don't like him at all. Tuff we need to get our budget under control in this state too. At least he is trying to do just that. Which is more then Doyle did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like a perfect family birthday party; glad you had so much fun (and you've given everyone lots and lots of time to plan something extra special for when your turn comes around)


Not going to happen. I run out of town for the big ones. I know I should not be that way but I am.  I admire them for being good sports but I am not one with my birthdays. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He always is because he doesn't lean left enough down here by mad town.
> 
> Poor little lefty don't like him at all. Tuff we need to get our budget under control in this state too. At least he is trying to do just that. Which is more then Doyle did.


I knew you and joeysomma would appreciate this one. Got it from Bydie. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the nices email from son sent photos of the Rocky mountians beautiful, wish I live there. Minus the bears of course.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you believe he had his shoe on the table? So terrible ! I don't like anyone to come to my house and disrespect me by putting their feet on my table. My dh's bil used to do it and it would make me so mad!


That reminds me of my mom - she never let anyone wear their shoes or boots into the house. In the days the meters were in the basement, she got them trained to wipe their shoes on the mat in the summer but they had to take their overboots off before going down into the basement. No one ever wore their shoes into the main floor (she did have slippers for them to wear). She was a real neat freak


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not going to happen. I run out of town for the big ones. I know I should not be that way but I am.  I admire them for being good sports but I am not one with my birthdays. :roll:


Oh come on I think you would love it and have a grand time and laughing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Scott Walker is in trouble now.http://twitchy.com/2013/09/02/did-you-see-wisconsin-gov-scott-walkers-3-word-tweet-that-pissed-off-the-left/


those comments were soooo rude to simple well wishes; talk about partisan politics


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Although I have had friendly conversations with many of you on the forum and in PMs, I have enough respect to avoid coming here and bad-mouthing one of your "clique" or posting items that I know are obviously not your viewpoint. To do that would be an act done strictly for the purpose of trying to change your minds about something, to create havoc, and/or to make you angry. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions about issues, and sometimes as wrong as I think another person is, it is her/his opinion. I strike back when I am forced to defend something said about me, someone I admire, or something I hold dear to me. I cannot control the behavior of others, even though I can ask if they can change it. So tell me, why does anyone here want to post on a thread that s/he knows attracts people with a more liberal viewpoint? I hope you can respond something besides "because I can."


Very simple. Because the Libs and Progs refuse to stay away from and posting on the threads begun by a Conservative (Smoking & Obamacare and FF Wearing Denim and Pearls) and continue mainly with conservative viewpoints. Look to your Lib and Progs friends instead of us to explain what your actions are that you can control but refuse to do so.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of my mom - she never let anyone wear their shoes or boots into the house. In the days the meters were in the basement, she got them trained to wipe their shoes on the mat in the summer but they had to take their overboots off before going down into the basement. No one ever wore their shoes into the main floor (she did have slippers for them to wear). She was a real neat freak


I have numerous family members in Sweden & no 1 -- NO 1 wears shoes inside a Swedish home. You take them off in a little room just before stepping into the main part of the house. Hey, if that's the custom you've grown up with you think nothing of it. I quickly got used to it......not a problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Why don't you take your exact quote and ask that of the Lib's. Why ask the ladies with a Constitutional Conservative view? In other words Clean Your own House.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West coast Kitty isn't it something that we have so many women no matter what color can over come and make something of their lives.
> I found your post interesting.
> 
> It just dawn on me you had to work today, sorry I forget some times that other are not celebrating same holidays.
> But tomorrow is your day off isn't it.


We have the same Labour Day here so I had the day off too (and tomorrow) - lucky me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Cheeky should know!


You are what you eat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of my mom - she never let anyone wear their shoes or boots into the house. In the days the meters were in the basement, she got them trained to wipe their shoes on the mat in the summer but they had to take their overboots off before going down into the basement. No one ever wore their shoes into the main floor (she did have slippers for them to wear). She was a real neat freak


I am not a neat freak at all. I try but no one will go along with me. :roll: Given up on it. It just shows that you don't care about other peoples things to put your dirty feet on their furniture.. I do take my shoes off at others houses that are persnickety. Too many kids and dogs to keep up with. I am with your mother tho. Just have to start it at the first. I admire neat freaks just not able to be one myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of my mom - she never let anyone wear their shoes or boots into the house. In the days the meters were in the basement, she got them trained to wipe their shoes on the mat in the summer but they had to take their overboots off before going down into the basement. No one ever wore their shoes into the main floor (she did have slippers for them to wear). She was a real neat freak


I am not a neat freak at all. I try but no one will go along with me. :roll: Given up on it. It just shows that you don't care about other peoples things to put your dirty feet on their furniture. I do take my shoes off at others houses that are persnickety. Too many kids and dogs to keep up with here. I am with your mother tho. Just have to start it at the first. I admire neat freaks just not able to be one myself. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You have put it into educated words. Thank You. I think you are correct on both characterizations.........inept and an enemy. I also cannot stop believing he does not have "Handlers". My dh was very upset when o said in today's speech "my military." I could hardly believe it. He is so telling of just who is is and what he represents. Can you imagine if GB had ever said that how the press would have reacted??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I shouldn't be laughing but I am and what scares me is it really isn't funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=600547259986514&set=a.306611156046794.66425.293331317374778&type=1&theater


no doubts about that one!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> no doubts about that one!


Aren't you glad we are on the winning side?! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have the same Labour Day here so I had the day off too (and tomorrow) - lucky me.


yeah two in a row, what are you planning on doing tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not a neat freak at all. I try but no one will go along with me. :roll: Given up on it. It just shows that you don't care about other peoples things to put your dirty feet on their furniture. I do take my shoes off at others houses that are persnickety. Too many kids and dogs to keep up with here. I am with your mother tho. Just have to start it at the first. I admire neat freaks just not able to be one myself. :shock:


I am not either, but my mom was. I think her generation were taught that it was important to have everything clean and spotless. With two boys and working I did the best I could and made them help to they learn how to cook and clean ect. Their (new one soon). Always tell me how much they love them because they help around the house.
But I also believe that when you enter someone else home you so respect , as to the way they live. Shoes off ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not going to happen. I run out of town for the big ones. I know I should not be that way but I am.  I admire them for being good sports but I am not one with my birthdays. :roll:


That's funny. Many years ago, 1 of the fellows I worked with was so depressed and moping around because he was going to turn 30. So the day of his birthday we put a wreath on his desk, wore black arm bands, gave him sympathy cards and had a little memorial service - we got him laughing.

Next year will be number 60 for me - don't know where the time goes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had the nices email from son sent photos of the Rocky mountians beautiful, wish I live there. Minus the bears of course.


nice to have the wedding pics Yarnie; now they can enjoy their honeymoon before coming home for the reception


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My mother was a neat freak too. She couldn't stand it when my kids were little. She would come over and scrub the wall paper off my bathroom wall. LOl she really did. She said every day I should take a yard stick and run it under my fridge and dryer to get all the dust out. I told her that I couldn't even keep the floor clean so how could I check under the appliances. When dh got hurt she came over and cleaned his work shop. Took a blower and blew out the saw dust. Ha when we got back saw dust was all in our spider webs. He won't forgive her for loosing some of his tool parts. lol Yes things were different in the 50's and 60's. I am glad we are more relaxed now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I have numerous family members in Sweden & no 1 -- NO 1 wears shoes inside a Swedish home. You take them off in a little room just before stepping into the main part of the house. Hey, if that's the custom you've grown up with you think nothing of it. I quickly got used to it......not a problem.


I still feel uncomfortable leaving my shoes on when I go into someone's house


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> nice to have the wedding pics Yarnie; now they can enjoy their honeymoon before coming home for the reception


no wedding pictures yet. It was the 12 mile hike they took up the trail in the mountians. Can you image 12 miles, I am up for 12 steps and thats pushing it. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not a neat freak at all. I try but no one will go along with me. :roll: Given up on it. It just shows that you don't care about other peoples things to put your dirty feet on their furniture.. I do take my shoes off at others houses that are persnickety. Too many kids and dogs to keep up with. I am with your mother tho. Just have to start it at the first. I admire neat freaks just not able to be one myself.


I'm not a neat freak myself (outside of taking my shoes off) - growing up with 1 has made me much more casual. And my mom did relax more with the grands than she did with us - grands get the preferential treatment


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP how are you doing tonight did you see how our gifted leader is walking around with a red pen in his golf bag. Seem tobe having a problem keeping score, with all the fellow golfer calling foul. That score card of his is looking a mite worn out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's funny. Many years ago, 1 of the fellows I worked with was so depressed and moping around because he was going to turn 30. So the day of his birthday we put a wreath on his desk, wore black arm bands, gave him sympathy cards and had a little memorial service - we got him laughing.
> 
> Next year will be number 60 for me - don't know where the time goes


Oh no. I would not be happy. My sil was going to have an over the hill party for me at my house. Dh had just been hurt. I had a leak in the dishwasher my wood floor blew up . Then we had to put the kitchen in the den. Then all the light bulbs went out. Toilet blew up . All the house was messed up. Then we had our trees cut so we could put a hot tub outside for dh to have therapy so we had to put concrete on back. Was so upset that everything inside and out was messed up when on a trip to Little Rock. I pulled out in front of a car and got hit on my side. Sooooo car wrecked, house torn up and tree down and sil is going to have an over the hill house at my house!!!!! No way in you know where did that one come to past. Kitty will have to have a party for you on your special 6oth! But I will not wear black on your special party ! Promise no black balloons either. Maybe we can have that slumber party we all talk about having. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> The two that I have seen had major flaws both in content (Clinic was not in existence at time of birth) and letter style also not used at the time of birth. Seems the proof is in the details.


Did you ever see the UTube videos about his birth certificate?

Here's one - very interesting ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Nor do I listen to him. DH who is rather apolitical, heard him say it and was not pleased.


I used to listen, now when I see him speaking I mute the audio. BTW: you can still know exactly what he is saying by his non-verbals - always arrogant and angry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I would not be happy. My sil was going to have an over the hill party for me at my house. Dh had just been hurt. I had a leak in the dishwasher my wood floor blew up . Then we had to put the kitchen in the den. Then all the light bulbs went out. Toilet blew up . All the house was messed up. Then we had our trees cut so we could put a hot tub outside for dh to have therapy so we had to put concrete on back. Was so upset that everything inside and out was messed up when on a trip to Little Rock. I pulled out in front of a car and got hit on my side. Sooooo car wrecked, house torn up and tree down and sil is going to have an over the hill house at my house!!!!! No way in you know where did that one come to past. Did I tell you I had 3 teenagers too? Kitty will have to have a party for you on your special 6oth! But I will not wear black on your special party ! Promise no black balloons either. Maybe we can have that slumber party we all talk about having. :thumbup:


I am so sorry but am laughing my fool head off. It sounds like a comedy show in the making.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you ever see the UTube videos about his birth certificate?
> 
> Here's one - very interesting ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so sorry but am laughing my fool head off. It sounds like a comedy show in the making.


Always!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother was a neat freak too. She couldn't stand it when my kids were little. She would come over and scrub the wall paper off my bathroom wall. LOl she really did. She said every day I should take a yard stick and run it under my fridge and dryer to get all the dust out. I told her that I couldn't even keep the floor clean so how could I check under the appliances. When dh got hurt she came over and cleaned his work shop. Took a blower and blew out the saw dust. Ha when we got back saw dust was all in our spider webs. He won't forgive her for loosing some of his tool parts. lol Yes things were different in the 50's and 60's. I am glad we are more relaxed now.


That is funny - my mom wasn't as picky as that - under the appliances just got done 2 times a year. Mine might get done every couple years or so


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no wedding pictures yet. It was the 12 mile hike they took up the trail in the mountians. Can you image 12 miles, I am up for 12 steps and thats pushing it. :roll:


I couldn't do 12 miles either, especially in the mountains


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you see the video I posted awhile back about Michelle saying that his was born in Kenya?


Here is the videohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M7Rp_Ghv6k


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.
> 
> Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.
> 
> I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


I believe you've spelled him out fairly well. Also, don't forget when Congress resumes they'll have to deal with a sequestered military budget and any thing approved to attack Syria (weapons or men) is unfunded and not appropriated.

Then they also have to deal with the raising the spending limit AGAIN.

And, of course, the elephant in the room - funding or defunding of Obamacare.

Ought to be fun, no doubt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is funny - my mom wasn't as picky as that - under the appliances just got done 2 times a year. Mine might get done every couple years or so


Mine only gets cleaned if the repair man is coming. On Mother's day one time I was cleaning out the fridge and I found the prettiest flower. I found out it was a purple cabbage that had sprouted. I made it up with tulle and a pretty ribbon and gave it to my mother for Mother's day joke. I told her she could wear it to church. She said oh isn't it pretty. She started pinning it on. :shock: I say no Mamma that is from my fridge. She was going to wear it anyway but I wouldn't let her. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I would not be happy. My sil was going to have an over the hill party for me at my house. Dh had just been hurt. I had a leak in the dishwasher my wood floor blew up . Then we had to put the kitchen in the den. Then all the light bulbs went out. Toilet blew up . All the house was messed up. Then we had our trees cut so we could put a hot tub outside for dh to have therapy so we had to put concrete on back. Was so upset that everything inside and out was messed up when on a trip to Little Rock. I pulled out in front of a car and got hit on my side. Sooooo car wrecked, house torn up and tree down and sil is going to have an over the hill house at my house!!!!! No way in you know where did that one come to past. Kitty will have to have a party for you on your special 6oth! But I will not wear black on your special party ! Promise no black balloons either. Maybe we can have that slumber party we all talk about having. :thumbup:


Wow - I can see where you wouldn't be in the party mood; any one of those would have been enough to put me off. God made you one tough lady :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - I can see where you wouldn't be in the party mood; any one of those would have been enough to put me off. God made you one tough lady :thumbup:


Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying. We always make fun of ourselves. Someone has too.  :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There were rumors that Obama was a closet Muslim. Do you remember when he said the Muslim call for evening prayer was the most beautiful sound? Also about the 57 states?
> 
> Matthew 7:15-21 New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother was a neat freak too. She couldn't stand it when my kids were little. She would come over and scrub the wall paper off my bathroom wall. LOl she really did. She said every day I should take a yard stick and run it under my fridge and dryer to get all the dust out. I told her that I couldn't even keep the floor clean so how could I check under the appliances. When dh got hurt she came over and cleaned his work shop. Took a blower and blew out the saw dust. Ha when we got back saw dust was all in our spider webs. He won't forgive her for loosing some of his tool parts. lol Yes things were different in the 50's and 60's. I am glad we are more relaxed now.


My grandmother was a 1st generation U.S. citizen of Swedish heritage. Grandma was such a neat/clean housekeeper. Was thinking the other day I vividly remember grandma scrubbing the walls of her kitchen at least a couple of times a year, sure she inherited her neatness from her Swedish mother.

Talking about neatness.....I visited my dear aunt in LaPaz, Bolivia. Her DH was a mining engineer general manager. All her friends had live-in maids & butlers/chauffeurs/handymen. Her friend had 2 maids. They washed the family's clothes, etc. by scrubbing them - pounding them on rocks in the river. I saw the Bolivian women doing this. The girlfriend bought an automatic washing machine & had it shipped on a ship down the U.S. west coast, unloaded at a Peruvian port, trucked to LaPaz. This was a major MGM production getting the machine there. She taught her maids how to use it. They did initially...then 1 day she couldn't find the maids. They came home shortly with the wet clothes in a basket. She asked them where had they been? They'd washed the clothes 1st in the washing machine then washed/pounded again - a 2nd time on the river rocks. The woman told them they didn't have to wash the clothes twice, once in the washing machine was enough & to not wash in the river again. They quickly told her "We Bolivians are clean people!" They were highly insulted & quit working for her then & there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine only gets cleaned if the repair man is coming. On Mother's day one time I was cleaning out the fridge and I found the prettiest flower. I found out it was a purple cabbage that had sprouted. I made it up with tulle and a pretty ribbon and gave it to my mother for Mother's day joke. I told her she could wear it to church. She said oh isn't it pretty. She started pinning it on. :shock: I say no Mamma that is from my fridge. She was going to wear it anyway but I wouldn't let her. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine only gets cleaned if the repair man is coming. On Mother's day one time I was cleaning out the fridge and I found the prettiest flower. I found out it was a purple cabbage that had sprouted. I made it up with tulle and a pretty ribbon and gave it to my mother for Mother's day joke. I told her she could wear it to church. She said oh isn't it pretty. She started pinning it on. :shock: I say no Mamma that is from my fridge. She was going to wear it anyway but I wouldn't let her. lol


Oh dear you didn't what a mom she is. You are a little rug rat . You must have a refridge like mine. I have found many surprises and still haven't a clue what they were.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> In the countries I have been in in Europe, you do leave your shoes at the door. Then they have slippers you wear in the house. I would not walk in any ones house barefoot or in stockings .


You wouldn't at my house either this weekend. Not after this hounds have been in and out. Otis has been good but will like for him to be home tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is not okay with me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Scott Walker is in trouble now.http://twitchy.com/2013/09/02/did-you-see-wisconsin-gov-scott-walkers-3-word-tweet-that-pissed-off-the-left/


Scott isn't in trouble with me! In fact, I think I'll write and send him a check showing my support. Love his tweet! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Eye are cross leaving out the t's 
tired so off to the bed or on it which ever comes first.
Nite all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My grandmother was a 1st generation U.S. citizen of Swedish heritage. Grandma was such a neat/clean housekeeper. Was thinking the other day I vividly remember grandma scrubbing the walls of her kitchen at least a couple of times a year, sure she inherited her neatness from her Swedish mother.
> 
> Talking about neatness.....I visited my dear aunt in LaPaz, Bolivia. Her DH was a mining engineer general manager. All her friends had live-in maids & butlers/chauffeurs/handymen. Her friend had 2 maids. They washed the family's clothes, etc. by scrubbing them - pounding them on rocks in the river. I saw the Bolivian women doing this. The girlfriend bought an automatic washing machine & had it shipped on a ship down the U.S. west coast, unloaded at a Peruvian port, trucked to LaPaz. This was a major MGM production getting the machine there. She taught her maids how to use it. They did initially...then 1 day she couldn't find the maids. They came home shortly with the wet clothes in a basket. She asked them where had they been? They'd washed the clothes 1st in the washing machine then washed/pounded again - a 2nd time on the river rocks. The woman told them they didn't have to wash the clothes twice, once in the washing machine was enough & to not wash in the river again. They quickly told her "We Bolivians are clean people!" They were highly insulted & quit working for her then & there.


Hard to get past those cultural difference sometimies. I've heard stories about some immigrants insisting on using a scrub board instead of a washer and refusing to use a dishwasher - but eventually the convenience of the appliances grow on them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scott isn't in trouble with me! In fact, I think I'll write and send him a check showing my support. Love his tweet! :thumbup:


Me either. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You wouldn't at my house either this weekend. Not after this hounds have been in and out. Otis has been good but will like for him to be home tomorrow.


You survived the snoring


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Eye are cross leaving out the t's
> tired so off to the bed or on it which ever comes first.
> Nite all


Sleep well Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You survived the snoring


Almost he is whistling right now. I put him outside today but felt sorry for him and put him back in after he had turned his water over and rolled around in the mud puddle he had made for himself. He is a sweetie. He was kissing me the whole time I was trying to get him inside. When he was 9 months old my youngest son ran over him with his jeep. His leg was torn up but we tried to help him keep it but it wouldn't get well. They had to take his front leg off at the shoulder. It has never slowed him down. It is funny to see him run with me on the rope being drug behind him. We have to keep him inside because we are afraid he will get ran over again. Blood hounds put their nose to the ground and just run.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP how are you doing tonight did you see how our gifted leader is walking around with a red pen in his golf bag. Seem tobe having a problem keeping score, with all the fellow golfer calling foul. That score card of his is looking a mite worn out.


Doing great Yarnie! Thank you. I had a fabulous day off and spent it with my hubby and sister. We went to an artisan fair, got caught in several downpours and shopped all day. We heard great live music, ate well, ran into friends and someone who works for us; just an overall great day.

I picked up several handmade gifts for hubby's B'day, and he bought a gorgeous large blown glass vase for me that he knew I loved. (He did as well).

The vase is simply stunning - transparent and abstract shades of lilac, gray, white, silver on a solid medium purple cylinder. Expensive but oh so beautiful! 

Then we hit the malls, poked around looking for necessities and whatever caught our eye. Enjoyed yummy and fattening pretzel bites.

Great day! Lovely to get paid for shopping. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I would not be happy. My sil was going to have an over the hill party for me at my house. Dh had just been hurt. I had a leak in the dishwasher my wood floor blew up . Then we had to put the kitchen in the den. Then all the light bulbs went out. Toilet blew up . All the house was messed up. Then we had our trees cut so we could put a hot tub outside for dh to have therapy so we had to put concrete on back. Was so upset that everything inside and out was messed up when on a trip to Little Rock. I pulled out in front of a car and got hit on my side. Sooooo car wrecked, house torn up and tree down and sil is going to have an over the hill house at my house!!!!! No way in you know where did that one come to past. Kitty will have to have a party for you on your special 6oth! But I will not wear black on your special party ! Promise no black balloons either. Maybe we can have that slumber party we all talk about having. :thumbup:


Oh, Country what a horrible time. I feel for you.

For hubby's 40th I threw him a living funereal. We had a kneeling bench at the foot of a very high bed, with styrofoam headstones with funny sayings, mums at the bed foot as well. We had rows of folding chairs for the guests to pay their respects. Each guest had to write a poem of grief for him (funny of course). Hubby had to lay propped up on tons of pillows with the headstone behind him as each party guest kneeled and read his eulogy poem.

We had Father Al Dente (well - he _is_ Italian) give a short sermon and he swayed a pot of dried ice blessing the body. Unfortunately, the smoke set off our smoke detectors and alarms so the fire house called us to check on us!

One always wants the firemen to rush to your home during a wake. We decided we'd just pass around the appetizers, finger sandwiches and desserts if the firemen showed up - cause they do love to eat! They did, ate, and thought us all completely nuts.

Everyone came dressed in black and we had four black widows (I was one) who mourned, wailed and then sung a special song written for my dearly beloved.

We had an absolute blast!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you see the video I posted awhile back about Michelle saying that his was born in Kenya?


Yes, and I believe he probably was.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and I believe he probably was.


Why would she lie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://friendsofsyria.wordpress.com/2013/09/01/cnn-caught-staging-news-segments-on-syria-with-actors/


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hard to get past those cultural difference sometimies. I've heard stories about some immigrants insisting on using a scrub board instead of a washer and refusing to use a dishwasher - but eventually the convenience of the appliances grow on them


If you can believe this...My DH & I remodeled the 1st home we bought, it was 38 years old. Gutted the kitchen down to the bare walls, new floor, the whole 9 yards..cabinets, range...everything. Our remodeler asked me if I wanted a dishwasher, there'd been none in the old kitchen. I'd never had 1 & told him "No", I didn't need 1 that I'd washed my dishes by hand all my life. My DH told me in no uncertain terms we WOULD have a dishwasher installed, he'd previously had 1. Gotta admit that was 1 time in 45 years the DH was correct!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> If you can believe this...My DH & I remodeled the 1st home we bought, it was 38 years old. Gutted the kitchen down to the bare walls, new floor, the whole 9 yards..cabinets, range...everything. Our remodeler asked me if I wanted a dishwasher, there'd been none in the old kitchen. I'd never had 1 & told him "No", I didn't need 1 that I'd washed my dishes by hand all my life. My DH told me in no uncertain terms we WOULD have a dishwasher installed, he'd previously had 1. Gotta admit that was 1 time in 45 years the DH was correct!


I have to agree with your Dh. Aren't you glad he won? :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to agree with your Dh. Aren't you glad he won? :thumbup:


Yeah, glad he won that 1 - but didn't want him to make a habit of being correct too many times! Couldn't & wouldn't want to live anymore without all my most wonderful appliances - dishwasher - washing machine - clothes dryer - microwave - me thinks some of us are a wee bit spoiled, don't you agree?When my Mom lived in railroad housing in the Utah, Nevada, California deserts with 2 little kids in the 30's & 40's, she didn't even have electricity. Had a coal stove, coal for heat. I look back now & wonder how my Mom survived those times - living in God forsaken towns that are now ghost towns, away from her family & friends. She'd been raised a big city girl in Los Angeles, but looking back at my Dad I can somewhat understand how she did it...My Dad was the absolute best. Those are the things you do when you love someone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Almost he is whistling right now. I put him outside today but felt sorry for him and put him back in after he had turned his water over and rolled around in the mud puddle he had made for himself. He is a sweetie. He was kissing me the whole time I was trying to get him inside. When he was 9 months old my youngest son ran over him with his jeep. His leg was torn up but we tried to help him keep it but it wouldn't get well. They had to take his front leg off at the shoulder. It has never slowed him down. It is funny to see him run with me on the rope being drug behind him. We have to keep him inside because we are afraid he will get ran over again. Blood hounds put their nose to the ground and just run.


the poor boy; glad he's adapted so well


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Doing great Yarnie! Thank you. I had a fabulous day off and spent it with my hubby and sister. We went to an artisan fair, got caught in several downpours and shopped all day. We heard great live music, ate well, ran into friends and someone who works for us; just an overall great day.
> 
> I picked up several handmade gifts for hubby's B'day, and he bought a gorgeous large blown glass vase for me that he knew I loved. (He did as well).
> 
> ...


Lucky you getting a gift as well as hubby on his bday. Vase sounds beautiful, will we get to see it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Country what a horrible time. I feel for you.
> 
> For hubby's 40th I threw him a living funereal. We had a kneeling bench at the foot of a very high bed, with styrofoam headstones with funny sayings, mums at the bed foot as well. We had rows of folding chairs for the guests to pay their respects. Each guest had to write a poem of grief for him (funny of course). Hubby had to lay propped up on tons of pillows with the headstone behind him as each party guest kneeled and read his eulogy poem.
> 
> ...


sounds like a lot of fun; might be hard for you to top that on the next milestone


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> If you can believe this...My DH & I remodeled the 1st home we bought, it was 38 years old. Gutted the kitchen down to the bare walls, new floor, the whole 9 yards..cabinets, range...everything. Our remodeler asked me if I wanted a dishwasher, there'd been none in the old kitchen. I'd never had 1 & told him "No", I didn't need 1 that I'd washed my dishes by hand all my life. My DH told me in no uncertain terms we WOULD have a dishwasher installed, he'd previously had 1. Gotta admit that was 1 time in 45 years the DH was correct!


Well the guys have to be right once in a while. When dh and I first started dating he kept trying to convince me to get a microwave and I resisted for quite a while - but he was right on that one (even though they were huge clunkers at the time)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And another thing...so he handed over a birth certificate after years of refusing to do so. If kids can get fake i.d., does he really think we believe that's a REAL birth certificate? Please.


It was a duplicate Birth Certificate, not an original. Evidently, Hawaii allows you to get a record after the fact based on information that was not in place on the date of birth. The clinic/hospital was not in existence by the name listed when he was born. Here are the reasons his birth certificate is not valid:

1. The document has been amended.

2. The location of birth is a clerical error.

3. The location of birth is really the location of registration.
Hawaii allows registration of any child in Hawaii over one year old as being born in Hawaii.

4. Hawaii allows residents to register foreign-born children as being born in Hawaii.

5. Obama was adopted from a foreign country
Block 7(c) of the birth registration form allows the entry of a foreign country for place of birth.

6. The Obama document is a Certification, not a Certificate.
A Certification of Live Birth is not a birth certificate.

7. There were no laser printers when Obama was born in 1961.
Recorded information may have been altered and a new birth certificate issued showing different information pursuant to §338-17.7.

8. Sun Yat-Sen the first President of China has a Hawaiian birth certificate and he was born in China so this proves anybody can get a Hawaiian birth certificate.

9. The Department of Hawaii Homelands declared that the short-form birth certificate was not sufficient evidence and also that such a certificate is not proof of birth in Hawaii.

10. Obamas mother didnt live at the address listed on the birth certificate.

11.Obamas birth registration was created by his grandparents, and not by a physician. The attending physician was David A. Sinclair, MD.

12. Obamas birth certificate lacks the state seal.

13. Obamas birth certificate lacks an officials signature.

14. Obamas birth certificate lacks a certificate number.
Image recovery techniques prove the certificate number is missing in original scanned images.

15. Obamas birth certificate was invalidated when the certificate number was covered.

16. The certificate number proves Obama was not born in a hospital.

17. Obamas birth certificate is a forgery.

18. Barack Obama has a Canadian birth certificate.

19. The Hawaii elections clerk Tim Adams verified that Obama has no long-form birth certificate.

20. Obamas refusal to release his long form birth certificate proves he has something to hide.

21. Obamas birth certificate is a fake because the fathers race was African.

22. Obamas long form birth certificate is a fake because the PDF version has layers. A detailed analysis of various claims that Obamas long form certificate is a fake is found in John Woodmans book: Is Barack Obamas Birth Certificate a Fraud?

23. The raised seal on Obamas 2007 Certification of Live Birth is debossed instead of embossed.

24. Obamas long form has curved text but the background is not curved.
The letters on Obamas long form are not all the same shape, suggesting a composite image from multiple typewriters. See also.

25. Some letters on Obamas long form are curved less than the surrounding text.

26. The long form says Obamas father was born in Kenya, East Africa. Kenya didnt exist until 3 years later.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet it's pretty. I'd like to have long hair. I look goofy with medium length, but long would be fun. Both my daughters have long hair - one wavy, one very curly. My son has very little hair!


I started growing my hair long about 6 months ago. I have it colored and trimmed every month (otherwise it would be gray). But, I suddenly realized that I liked my photos best when my hair was long, about 35 years ago. I pull it back in a bun at home, but wear it ling sometimes. It is easier to keep looking good. When I wore it short it got really curly at times, was too long and shaggy at times, and just never looked uniformly kept. I did find a new shampoo and conditioner that has no additives, and it makes my hair smoother. It is dermatologist recommended and is called Free and Clear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, glad he won that 1 - but didn't want him to make a habit of being correct too many times!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you getting a gift as well as hubby on his bday. Vase sounds beautiful, will we get to see it?


I got hubby several gifts. Thank goodness my sister was with us so she went off to buy those things I wanted to get him and she carried bags within bags and claimed they were hers.

She's a shopaholic so hubby never thought a thing about all the bundles she was carrying!

Now I have lots of wrapping to do before his B'day. We don't normally even give gifts to each other, we simply buy what we want or need whenever.

Yet, I found great goodies for him and that is my excuse today!

Here's what he bought me: haven't placed it yet - several places where I could display it in our home. The photos probably do not show its beauty as it needs light shining through it and doesn't in these pics. It is 16 inches high, so a dramatic and brilliant piece; or at least the creator and I think so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yummy! We also went to a newly found local family farm and country store yesterday in our travels.

Bought the most delicious cranberry, orange and nut muffins that I can now attest to. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone listened to Fox News this morning? I was mopping my kichen floor with Fox on and I think that I heard them say that a government Under-Secretary in charge of buying weapons for the military , who is black, said the government is preparing for a race war (black vs white). Oh my gosh, I was thinking it would be Muslim vs Christian, but maybe this is the plan. I will be getting a carry permit.
> 
> Here is the webste like to the story:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/22/dhs-employee-spends-spare-time-promoting-race-war-against-whites/


What is happening to our country!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all must have really been tired slept in this morning.

Weather sure is different AC off and in the 40's this morning time to bring in house plants. 

Have to have coffee. Cleaning out knitting mag's to many and will be happy when done with that. Must be nesting time starting to clean out for winter and finish spring fall cleaning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP your vase is beautiful, lucky you.

Love your birthday story too fun. Plus the new one coming up he won't know how you did that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LukeLucy the same thing that has been happening since Obama came into office.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Knit Crazy didn't know that about the birth cerift.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB what a sweetheart your family is to help that puppy. Got to love him he sounds so sweet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It was a duplicate Birth Certificate, not an original. Evidently, Hawaii allows you to get a record after the fact based on information that was not in place on the date of birth. The clinic/hospital was not in existence by the name listed when he was born. Here are the reasons his birth certificate is not valid:
> 
> 1. The document has been amended.
> 
> ...


Girl you know how to get your homework. We have missed you the last few days. Thanks for all the info. Michelle even said he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl you know how to get your homework. We have missed you the last few days. Thanks for all the info. Michelle even said he was born in Kenya.


Wow. He is a fraud.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I got hubby several gifts. Thank goodness my sister was with us so she went off to buy those things I wanted to get him and she carried bags within bags and claimed they were hers.
> 
> She's a shopaholic so hubby never thought a thing about all the bundles she was carrying!
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I can imagine it with the light shimmering through


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful! I can imagine it with the light shimmering through


Thanks - it is my style completely. It's only an object, but I'm certainly enjoying looking at it; still deciding where to display it. I took the photos from our garage for you just after unwrapping it!

The man who created it told me how it was done. I have a couple of pieces of Czech glass that I like and now another beautiful addition to enjoy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks - it is my style completely. It's only an object, but I'm certainly enjoying looking at it; still deciding where to display it. I took the photos in our garage just after unwrapping it!
> 
> The man who created it told me how it was done. I have a couple of pieces of Czech glass that I like and now another beautiful addition to enjoy.


That is a beauty! Love handmade. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the website. I saw Sheriff Joe's news conference about the Birth Certificate, but I had not seen the close-up examples.


There are several videos in his series showing how the document was proven to be fraudulent.

Also more than one individual did such videos basically confirming what each other discovered.

I can tell you what the techies say about Adobe and the layers is true as I use Adobe Photoshop software.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Almost he is whistling right now. I put him outside today but felt sorry for him and put him back in after he had turned his water over and rolled around in the mud puddle he had made for himself. He is a sweetie. He was kissing me the whole time I was trying to get him inside. When he was 9 months old my youngest son ran over him with his jeep. His leg was torn up but we tried to help him keep it but it wouldn't get well. They had to take his front leg off at the shoulder. It has never slowed him down. It is funny to see him run with me on the rope being drug behind him. We have to keep him inside because we are afraid he will get ran over again. Blood hounds put their nose to the ground and just run.


I grew up with a dog "Spanky" who, in essence, only had 3 legs. He was born with his right, front leg withered - it was tiny & hung backward - didn't hurt him - kind-of like a "thalidomide" baby. He was the best little doggie. When he'd get REAL excited he'd lift up his right, rear leg & run just on his 2 left legs! It was a sight to behold. He was a year old when we got him - the previous owner-dad abused him - we rescued him - we had him 21 years old. I know for a fact some day I'll see Spanky in heaven.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are being totally obnoxious, trying to diminish someone's good effort to bring us information. I can't begin to describe the contempt I have for your post. I don't care who you've met, you certainly didn't learn anything good from them. And that is a shame. For you. Do us a favor, and stay off this thread.


Just ignore her as she says she has met very important people, but cannot afford the Internet at home.

She and Huck are two of a kind--nasty people!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> something I found on internet. It makes one think about mom's


Thank you for this lovely saying about a mother. I miss mine daily.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I love it that you are American Indian.


Thank you , but Huck is saying that I'm not full blooded as when I first came on KP, I did not say full blooded & now Huck is calling me a liar on POV. She is one hateful woman who has lied about herself from the beginning & continues to lie but laughs at everyone else!

I have known discrimination as some people at my children's school said oh, yes, they are our bunch of wild Indians.

If I can find a picture of my great grandpa I'll post it.

I told her to zip it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I got hubby several gifts. Thank goodness my sister was with us so she went off to buy those things I wanted to get him and she carried bags within bags and claimed they were hers.
> 
> She's a shopaholic so hubby never thought a thing about all the bundles she was carrying!
> 
> ...


Wow, this is beautiful--what a lovely gift. You will find a place for it I'm sure then show us the picture.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I would not be happy. My sil was going to have an over the hill party for me at my house. Dh had just been hurt. I had a leak in the dishwasher my wood floor blew up . Then we had to put the kitchen in the den. Then all the light bulbs went out. Toilet blew up . All the house was messed up. Then we had our trees cut so we could put a hot tub outside for dh to have therapy so we had to put concrete on back. Was so upset that everything inside and out was messed up when on a trip to Little Rock. I pulled out in front of a car and got hit on my side. Sooooo car wrecked, house torn up and tree down and sil is going to have an over the hill house at my house!!!!! No way in you know where did that one come to past. Kitty will have to have a party for you on your special 6oth! But I will not wear black on your special party ! Promise no black balloons either. Maybe we can have that slumber party we all talk about having. :thumbup:


Bless your heart, this was a horrible time for you. A slumber party at your house, yea! Haven't been to one of those for years! When?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not's not worth explaining to you what I know and don't know. You seem to think all one has to do is search on the internet.
> 
> Why would you even come on here to insult my intelligence at least I could find that word in the dictionary. Other then because of your statement about Marijuana. You would not have found the need to start any of this at all.


Yarnie, she is only interested in info about black women because she is a black woman & she is only proud of her race no other people matters to her.

She does not even have the Internet at home either cannot afford it, but she has met very important people, or won't spend the money.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Last night for some reason, this Ipad went to sleep & wouldn't wake up until today. Guess Huck put a "hex" on it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to a family birthday party yesterday. My daddy's baby sister turned 70 and my cousin. My cousin's wife had black balloons all over the floor. When it was time to eat we had grilled burger and hot dogs. Everyone had brought dips and chips and a lot of other yummy things. I went to the dessert table and there were false teeth made out of white chocolate. LOL cousins wife found some molds and tinted it pink for the gums. lOl Then when it was time to cut the cake. They had bought blow up walkers with lights and horns on them. They had found some orange highways cone with saying for old people on them with more emergency lights on the hats with faux firecracker on them. We had the best laugh taking their pictures and they were putting on a show for us. My 2 younger cousins and I said we will not put up with a party like that.LOL Both my aunt and cousin were good sports about all the ribbing they got. Good to be with my family without it being a funeral.


CB, that sounds like a great time. We definitely need more time with family without the funeral. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you , but Huck is saying that I'm not full blooded as when I first came on KP, I did not say full blooded & now Huck is calling me a liar on POV. She is one hateful woman who has lied about herself from the beginning & continues to lie but laughs at everyone else!
> 
> I have known discrimination as some people at my children's school said oh, yes, they are our bunch of wild Indians.
> 
> ...


Janeway,

Huck is nuts. She is just projecting. Do not let her get to you. Pathetic is what she/he is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you , but Huck is saying that I'm not full blooded as when I first came on KP, I did not say full blooded & now Huck is calling me a liar on POV. She is one hateful woman who has lied about herself from the beginning & continues to lie but laughs at everyone else!
> 
> I have known discrimination as some people at my children's school said oh, yes, they are our bunch of wild Indians.
> 
> ...


Is this photo your grandpa?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of my mom - she never let anyone wear their shoes or boots into the house. In the days the meters were in the basement, she got them trained to wipe their shoes on the mat in the summer but they had to take their overboots off before going down into the basement. No one ever wore their shoes into the main floor (she did have slippers for them to wear). She was a real neat freak


This so reminds me of the British comedy "Keeping Up With Appearances". The main character would always make the servicemen, take off their shoes before entering her home. She also told them to stay clear of her walls. It was hysterical.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> then you may not have check your Historical Society. There is a lot of informtion about the black women. As I have also said you may want to check your local library as I have also found a lot of information about the black women who have been a gift to this country. I also found a town in Wisconsin which was formed by Blacks. It is quit interesting to note that they were well respected in the towns surround them. I can not at the moment remember the name, but then I have forgotten alot.


I was not talking about the Historical Society, but public school history books.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, she is only interested in info about black women because she is a black woman & she is only proud of her race no other people matters to her.
> 
> She does not even have the Internet at home either cannot afford it, but she has met very important people, or won't spend the money.


Janeway, So for you to be full blood Apache both your parents are full blood, right? Just asking for clarification and understanding.

Trying to put me down by criticizing my lack of owning a computer is feeble.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Whether it was your intention or not, the tone of your post came across as extremely condescending


You interpret what you want to see/hear so your sense of insult is not on me. i often wonder why people choose to take something in the negative rather than nutral or positive.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is this photo your grandpa?


Yes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, So for you to be full blood Apache both your parents are full blood, right? Just asking for clarification and understanding.
> 
> Trying to put me down by criticizing my lack of owning a computer is feeble.


Well, if you found my words about you not owning a computer or having the Internet criticizing & Feeble, then I'm sorry, but sometimes you do come on as too strong yourself.

I did not tell the truth about my grandpa as I have learned to not say full blooded Indian. Now Huck is gloating over the fact. I also have learned the Apache Indians were hated more than any other because they were some who were very vicious. This is why I say Cherokee as they were more gentle.

Did you look at the picture I posted of my Grandpa? He was a very kind person who worked hard. My birth certificate says Apache Indian.

I do think it is time we all got along instead of fighting as I'm tired of all of the nasty words. It gets on my nerves to continually defend myself as I'm not well & have thought about leaving KP.

Bratty quotes to Huck when she joined--welcome back!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm off for the rest of the day & maybe night as fighting with Huck has got me down so I must rest. Talk later.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We always take our shoes off when we come into the house. You'd be surprised how much cleaner this keeps your house. I have my shoes at the front and back door. If someone visits and doesn't take their shoes off when they leave DH gets the vacuum out and vacuums wherever they walked. I always take my shoes off in others homes because it is a habit like fastening my seatbelt.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, glad he won that 1 - but didn't want him to make a habit of being correct too many times! Couldn't & wouldn't want to live anymore without all my most wonderful appliances - dishwasher - washing machine - clothes dryer - microwave - me thinks some of us are a wee bit spoiled, don't you agree?When my Mom lived in railroad housing in the Utah, Nevada, California deserts with 2 little kids in the 30's & 40's, she didn't even have electricity. Had a coal stove, coal for heat. I look back now & wonder how my Mom survived those times - living in God forsaken towns that are now ghost towns, away from her family & friends. She'd been raised a big city girl in Los Angeles, but looking back at my Dad I can somewhat understand how she did it...My Dad was the absolute best. Those are the things you do when you love someone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Right once and a while. And best when we pick the once and a while.



west coast kitty said:


> Well the guys have to be right once in a while. When dh and I first started dating he kept trying to convince me to get a microwave and I resisted for quite a while - but he was right on that one (even though they were huge clunkers at the time)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> We always take our shoes off when we come into the house. You'd be surprised how much cleaner this keeps your house. I have my shoes at the front and back door. If someone visits and doesn't take their shoes off when they leave DH gets the vacuum out and vacuums wherever they walked. I always take my shoes off in others homes because it is a habit like fastening my seatbelt.


I try to at least take them off when coming into the kitchen from the garage. At least it is an easy sweep


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks. I didn't know about Sun Yat-Sen.



Knit crazy said:


> It was a duplicate Birth Certificate, not an original. Evidently, Hawaii allows you to get a record after the fact based on information that was not in place on the date of birth. The clinic/hospital was not in existence by the name listed when he was born. Here are the reasons his birth certificate is not valid:
> 
> 1. The document has been amended.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I also have long hair but look better and younger in shorter a little below my ears hair. also It is a lot of trouble. I am growing my hair for Locks of Love for the seventh time. One for each decade of life. Mine also gets curly when short.



Knit crazy said:


> I started growing my hair long about 6 months ago. I have it colored and trimmed every month (otherwise it would be gray). But, I suddenly realized that I liked my photos best when my hair was long, about 35 years ago. I pull it back in a bun at home, but wear it ling sometimes. It is easier to keep looking good. When I wore it short it got really curly at times, was too long and shaggy at times, and just never looked uniformly kept. I did find a new shampoo and conditioner that has no additives, and it makes my hair smoother. It is dermatologist recommended and is called Free and Clear.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a hoot. And with Halloween coming soon. I'm too superstitious to do something like that.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Country what a horrible time. I feel for you.
> 
> For hubby's 40th I threw him a living funereal. We had a kneeling bench at the foot of a very high bed, with styrofoam headstones with funny sayings, mums at the bed foot as well. We had rows of folding chairs for the guests to pay their respects. Each guest had to write a poem of grief for him (funny of course). Hubby had to lay propped up on tons of pillows with the headstone behind him as each party guest kneeled and read his eulogy poem.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Favorite colors of mine.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I got hubby several gifts. Thank goodness my sister was with us so she went off to buy those things I wanted to get him and she carried bags within bags and claimed they were hers.
> 
> She's a shopaholic so hubby never thought a thing about all the bundles she was carrying!
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> What a hoot. And with Halloween coming soon. I'm too superstitious to do something like that.


You must come to our parties. I've thought of myself as a self-made PPP (Professional Party Planner). Sometimes I add another 'P' for Portable.

I plan theme parties whenever we throw one at our house. Everyone loves to attend as we always do everything to the finest detail and everyone has a fantastic time.

Party ideas and themes is such a huge business today and I find it very easy to get an inspiration or idea for a theme and then run with it.

Lots of work but oh so worth it sharing laughter and time with family and friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful. Favorite colors of mine.


Thanks - some of mine too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=504654066289011&set=a.466792966741788.1073741828.466791280075290&type=1&theater http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=355625571237294&set=a.133361476797039.26402.133352176797969&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151614537707596&set=a.10150574031087596.370329.49867377595&type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151614537707596&set=a.10150574031087596.370329.49867377595&type=1&theater


good ones, listen to hearings today on CSpan. Not liking what I heard at all. They blame Bush for doing the same thing, and do not believe for a min. that we will do a hit and run. We don't even know who is who. Plus Obama told them everything we were going to do so that leaves lets see. They know everything and he knows nothing and we are going to bomb them??? Right .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was busy today and tonight hem up neighbors hunting suit. He couldn't get the love of his life sewing machine to go throught the cloth and padding. So he ask me to do it. My macahine douldn't do it either . Told him he had to have a heavy duty sewing machine. So told him I would do it by hand. Used heavy duty thread and needle and thimble to push needle through. But got it done. He always helps us out , but sure wish he would find easier sewing for me. Last time it was sewing up curtians for his RV. He went and cut the materalwrong and I had a time getting it done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was busy today and tonight hem up neighbors hunting suit. He couldn't get the love of his life sewing machine to go throught the cloth and padding. So he ask me to do it. My macahine douldn't do it either . Told him he had to have a heavy duty sewing machine. So told him I would do it by hand. Used heavy duty thread and needle and thimble to push needle through. But got it done. He always helps us out , but sure wish he would find easier sewing for me. Last time it was sewing up curtians for his RV. He went and cut the materalwrong and I had a time getting it done.


I bought a blue jean machine about 2o years ago at Hancock for about $100. Hate to use it tho because it doesn't have a self winding bobbin. We are all short so have to do it to hem every ones pants.I have to take the instruction book to look every time I use it. You are a good neighbor to do it for him. I hate doing it too. n


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bought a blue jean machine about 2o years ago at Hancock for about $100. Hate to use it tho because it doesn't have a self winding bobbin. We are all short so have to do it to hem every ones pants.I have to take the instruction book to look every time I use it. You are a good neighbor to do it for him. I hate doing it too. n


Oh how fun for you. Jeans are so heavy to sew on any machine let alone heavy duty one.

Did you see we are on page 11 we really posted throught 10 fast. Where are the few tonight? Just you and me and faces make three.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how fun for you. Jeans are so heavy to sew on any machine let alone heavy duty one.
> 
> Did you see we are on page 11 we really posted throught 10 fast. Where are the few tonight? Just you and me and faces make three.


Time flies when you are having fun. Guess everyone is worn out from the weekend holiday. Can't believe it is Sept and you are having cool weather. We were in the mid 90's today. Can't wait to get cool here. Love the fall it is always later than yours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Time flies when you are having fun. Guess everyone is worn out from the weekend holiday. Can't believe it is Sept and you are having cool weather. We were in the mid 90's today. Can't wait to get cool here. Love the fall it is always later than yours.


Cool it feels down right cold here. Up until Monday we had highs in upper 80's and humid as could be. Last two day it goes from upper 70's down to lower 40's at night. Went from summer clothes to fall clothes in one day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

son sent me more pictures of Rocky mountains today. Said they went hiking up to this lake can't remember the name. But said lake was a pond and it was when I look at pictures. But that is as bad as here have a creek running through back of yard. They call it a river. you would be lucky if it came to your ankles. But one year it was a river in fact a flood. We had 100 inches of snow that winter and come spring it was major flooding. But other wise you can walk across it, but it is muddy bottom yuck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It can be 90 one day here and the next day snow then go back up again. Don't even bother putting summer clothes up. We are suppose to have a bad weather but have not for the last 2 years. Summer was better than the last 2. We had up to 115 the last 2 summers. Almost got me too. I wish you would show us some of the pretty pics. Dh, my sons and my Daddy love Co. Dh took my sons and some of their friends to fish one summer plus they have gone elk hunting when my daddy was still alive. Wonder what WCK did today on her day off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It must be lovely never been there.

Wonder what she did to. Miss her not on here at night.

Off to bed now hope to see you tomorrow tell then try to sty out of trouble.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Whether it was your intention or not, the tone of your post came across as extremely condescending


Most of her do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I bought my jeans machine more than 25 years ago. I use it for everything. About that time I made almost everything our family wore. jeans, men's coveralls, coats, man's suit, t-shirts, shirts, skirts, pants, even underwear.
> 
> When my youngest was 7, he asked the clerk at a fabric store for camo fabric for underwear, then he got upset she didn't have any. I told him I would make some for him if I could find camo knit fabric.
> 
> I also have a serger, it makes sewing so much easier. I do very little now since my sewing room is in the basement, and I find it harder to do the steps.


You could find the camo knit fabric now. My gd has some canvas camo shoes with sequins. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was busy today and tonight hem up neighbors hunting suit. He couldn't get the love of his life sewing machine to go throught the cloth and padding. So he ask me to do it. My macahine douldn't do it either . Told him he had to have a heavy duty sewing machine. So told him I would do it by hand. Used heavy duty thread and needle and thimble to push needle through. But got it done. He always helps us out , but sure wish he would find easier sewing for me. Last time it was sewing up curtians for his RV. He went and cut the materalwrong and I had a time getting it done.


that was very generous of you Yarnie. I don't have a sewing machine so I do small repairs by hand and anything major goes to the local seamstress


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Time flies when you are having fun. Guess everyone is worn out from the weekend holiday. Can't believe it is Sept and you are having cool weather. We were in the mid 90's today. Can't wait to get cool here. Love the fall it is always later than yours.


We were overcast with showers in the morning with the sun coming back out in the afternoon. Can't complain about the rain though - ground is still very dry


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It can be 90 one day here and the next day snow then go back up again. Don't even bother putting summer clothes up. We are suppose to have a bad weather but have not for the last 2 years. Summer was better than the last 2. We had up to 115 the last 2 summers. Almost got me too. I wish you would show us some of the pretty pics. Dh, my sons and my Daddy love Co. Dh took my sons and some of their friends to fish one summer plus they have gone elk hunting when my daddy was still alive. Wonder what WCK did today on her day off.


Very grateful for all of your prayers of support in dealing with the legal problems with my brother`s estate and the lawsuit started by his adopted son. Spent most of the day on the phone - a couple of calls with my lawyer and then conference call with other side and then calls with all my family. It`s not resolved yet, but at least it looks like we might find a settlement. He`s still extremely angry but has now been caught in enough lies that it`s finally sinking in how weak his case is. Hopeful that the next couple of weeks will finally see the end of this. Thank you so much friends!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It wasn't long after that time, it was available in ready made underwear. I bought that for him.


Does he still wear Camies?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I bought my jeans machine more than 25 years ago. I use it for everything. About that time I made almost everything our family wore. jeans, men's coveralls, coats, man's suit, t-shirts, shirts, skirts, pants, even underwear.
> 
> When my youngest was 7, he asked the clerk at a fabric store for camo fabric for underwear, then he got upset she didn't have any. I told him I would make some for him if I could find camo knit fabric.
> 
> I also have a serger, it makes sewing so much easier. I do very little now since my sewing room is in the basement, and I find it harder to do the steps.


Know how you feel about stairs they get harder every year. It sounds like you love to sew. I just do the basic's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Most of her do.


Not any more Thumper they are being charming and kind and loving. Well most are. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that was very generous of you Yarnie. I don't have a sewing machine so I do small repairs by hand and anything major goes to the local seamstress


Not generous just doing it as he has always come over to fix something for us. He plows everones drive way in winter. Fixes everything that the neighbors things when we all need help. He is so wonderful I think that all of us would be lost with out him. He is a computer wiz and has fix this desk top so many times for me, plus all the other things he does. You name it he does it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I simply cannot believe Congress is even considering an attack on Syria.

Here's an idea: All Repubs and Indep vote "present" when the roll call is taken re military action in Syria.

That way, all the responsibility falls to the President.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very grateful for all of your prayers of support in dealing with the legal problems with my brother`s estate and the lawsuit started by his adopted son. Spent most of the day on the phone - a couple of calls with my lawyer and then conference call with other side and then calls with all my family. It`s not resolved yet, but at least it looks like we might find a settlement. He`s still extremely angry but has now been caught in enough lies that it`s finally sinking in how weak his case is. Hopeful that the next couple of weeks will finally see the end of this. Thank you so much friends!


Really glad to hear things are getting sorted out. It's not easy when it is family. I know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was busy today and tonight hem up neighbors hunting suit. He couldn't get the love of his life sewing machine to go throught the cloth and padding. So he ask me to do it. My macahine douldn't do it either . Told him he had to have a heavy duty sewing machine. So told him I would do it by hand. Used heavy duty thread and needle and thimble to push needle through. But got it done. He always helps us out , but sure wish he would find easier sewing for me. Last time it was sewing up curtians for his RV. He went and cut the materalwrong and I had a time getting it done.


Wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I bought my jeans machine more than 25 years ago. I use it for everything. About that time I made almost everything our family wore. jeans, men's coveralls, coats, man's suit, t-shirts, shirts, skirts, pants, even underwear.
> 
> When my youngest was 7, he asked the clerk at a fabric store for camo fabric for underwear, then he got upset she didn't have any. I told him I would make some for him if I could find camo knit fabric.
> 
> I also have a serger, it makes sewing so much easier. I do very little now since my sewing room is in the basement, and I find it harder to do the steps.


I have never used a serger. That is what I bought my dd for her graduation present. She took it with her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I simply cannot believe Congress is even considering an attack on Syria.
> 
> Here's an idea: All Repubs and Indep vote "present" when the roll call is taken re military action in Syria.
> 
> That way, all the responsibility falls to the President.


But you do know that He said he does need approval from Congress. It seem the more he talks the deeper he is going down. Plus it is just another excuse for him to blame someone other then himself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very grateful for all of your prayers of support in dealing with the legal problems with my brother`s estate and the lawsuit started by his adopted son. Spent most of the day on the phone - a couple of calls with my lawyer and then conference call with other side and then calls with all my family. It`s not resolved yet, but at least it looks like we might find a settlement. He`s still extremely angry but has now been caught in enough lies that it`s finally sinking in how weak his case is. Hopeful that the next couple of weeks will finally see the end of this. Thank you so much friends!


West Coast,

I was not aware of what was happening. I know when my husband passes away (not for a long time) I will be sued by his son. No doubt about it. I think we have it all sewn up, however. Trusts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you do know that He said he does need approval from Congress. It seem the more he talks the deeper he is going down. Plus it is just another excuse for him to blame someone other then himself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very grateful for all of your prayers of support in dealing with the legal problems with my brother`s estate and the lawsuit started by his adopted son. Spent most of the day on the phone - a couple of calls with my lawyer and then conference call with other side and then calls with all my family. It`s not resolved yet, but at least it looks like we might find a settlement. He`s still extremely angry but has now been caught in enough lies that it`s finally sinking in how weak his case is. Hopeful that the next couple of weeks will finally see the end of this. Thank you so much friends!


 I know the Lord God will resolve it for you . Thank you Jesus for hearing our pray for wck and her family. I pray that you soften her nephew's heart and will give up his bitterness and hurt toward the family. I pray for him to have peace and forgiveness and his eyes will be opened to the truth. I ask it in Jesus Name. Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When it comes to money ect. It seem greed enters and families tear at each other. Can't imagine why any one would think more of money and things are more improtent then family. I would rather have given away the money mom left than see what she had to go through. Never thought of it as important. Her painting meant more to me. It was a part of her. Didn't care who got the money. Same with my Aunt suzie havae needle point she did. Those are the treasures. Will have them when the money is gone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Not any more Thumper they are being charming and kind and loving. Well most are. ;-)


Yes, they are making stupid pledges and vows that they immediately break by parsing their words. Complete stupidity and lack of character, but what did we expect. The truth and wisdom? Hardly!

When they act and speak as they do, their word has no meaning anyway, hence why their game of vows has already failed.

Pathetic persons.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I simply cannot believe Congress is even considering an attack on Syria.
> 
> Here's an idea: All Repubs and Indep vote "present" when the roll call is taken re military action in Syria.
> 
> That way, all the responsibility falls to the President.


Me either. It is like they have lost their minds and have a spell on them. We need to pray for them to do what is right for the US people and not themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like Russia is warning the US to stay out of Syria. They will view it as an act of "aggression". We need to stay out and mind our own business. There is going to be real trouble if we go in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like Russia is warning the US to stay out of Syria. They will view it as an act of "aggression". We need to stay out and mind our own business. There is going to be real trouble if we go in.


I agree with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never used a serger. That is what I bought my dd for her graduation present. She took it with her.


Neither have I.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, they are making stupid pledges and vows that they immediately break by parsing their words. Complete stupidity and lack of character, but what did we expect. The truth and wisdom? Hardly!
> 
> When they act and speak as they do, their word has no meaning anyway, hence why their game of vows has already failed.
> 
> Pathetic persons.


If they do put the men who fight on the ground those will be the only ones lost. I hated hearing my military, boots on the ground. Right what boots will they be regular , fancy , ect. The boots will be attach to human beings. Air strikes will do nothing but cause more angry. It doesn't take brains to understand that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But you do know that He said he does need approval from Congress. It seem the more he talks the deeper he is going down. Plus it is just another excuse for him to blame someone other then himself.


I'm done with him. Nothing he says or does has any meaning. He has disgraced our Nation with his weakness, and I don't give a damn how the world looks upon him but deservedly so.

He has zero credibility in the USA and around the world. Talk about a lame duck President, he's a gaggle on his own.

His battle words have nothing to do with Syria, he is interested in shifting the focus off immigration and Obamacare which are such huge failures due to his policies.

I'll begin counting the days until our next President is elected.

This one will go down in history as the worst ever.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm done with him. Nothing he says or does has any meaning. He has disgraced our Nation with his weakness, and I don't give a damn how the world looks upon him but deservedly so.
> 
> He has zero credibility in the USA and around the world. Talk about a lame duck President, he's a gaggle on his own.
> 
> ...


You are completely right about it all. Well said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm done with him. Nothing he says or does has any meaning. He has disgraced our Nation with his weakness, and I don't give a damn how the world looks upon him but deservedly so.
> 
> He has zero credibility in the USA and around the world. Talk about a lame duck President, he's a gaggle on his own.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
He has failed this country and the people. His playing games and not doing anything other then for his pleasure are catching up with him. Guess this means no Mount Rushmore for him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> He has failed this country and the people. His playing games and not doing anything other then for his pleasure are catching up with him. Guess this means no Mount Rushmore for him.


 ... more like Kilauea (most frequently erupting volcano in Hawaii) which erupts every four years or so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm done with him. Nothing he says or does has any meaning. He has disgraced our Nation with his weakness, and I don't give a damn how the world looks upon him but deservedly so.
> 
> He has zero credibility in the USA and around the world. Talk about a lame duck President, he's a gaggle on his own.
> 
> ...


I just told dh that same thing last night. Syria is a cover up to take it off of all the things like Benghazi ocare and immigration. People are stupid not to see thru the transparent policies. It is like we are in a nightmare.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> He has failed this country and the people. His playing games and not doing anything other then for his pleasure are catching up with him. Guess this means no Mount Rushmore for him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to both of you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told dh that same thing last night. Syria is a cover up to take it off of all the things like Benghazi ocare and immigration. People are stupid not to see thru the transparent policies. It is like we are in a nightmare.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Think its time for him to return his un-earned Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think its time for him to return his un-earned Nobel Peace Prize.


Who was the person so stupid as to give him one. Yes, return it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When while doing his golf swing or picking up the balls. Oh I could post something right now about golf balls but must be nice.


Well, at least he has golf balls.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think its time for him to return his un-earned Nobel Peace Prize.


That still irks me. The man had _nothing_ to deserve it and continues to do absolutely nothing to deserve it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not generous just doing it as he has always come over to fix something for us. He plows everones drive way in winter. Fixes everything that the neighbors things when we all need help. He is so wonderful I think that all of us would be lost with out him. He is a computer wiz and has fix this desk top so many times for me, plus all the other things he does. You name it he does it.


That is a wonderful neighbor. Wish we had one like yours.

Did I post a picture of our new kitty as she found me so have tried to find her a new home without results so at least I'm getting her shots. My vet is retiring who does not charge me full price so don't know what to do after he closes his office. The new kitty is female.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Two out of my three sons have arrived here in Denver for the wedding. #3 arrives around noon. It will be so nice to have the whole family together. It's been almost two years since the last time. I'll be working on the brides sash today. Got the appliqué sewn on yesterday and today I'm working on figuring out how to do the fastening in the back. She wanted something that she could adjust so she would be comfortable the whole day. So, I found some bra hook and eye replacements and am figuring out the best way to put everything together so it's concealed. The bow will not be tied. It will just look like it is as it will be sewn on already tied. I could just envision it coming untied during the ceremony.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That still irks me. The man had _nothing_ to deserve it and continues to do absolutely nothing to deserve it.


When the Peace Prize was given to Obo for nothing, it took away the meaning of it to me so won't ever think of it as the most important prize ever again.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> When the Peace Prize was given to Obo for nothing, it took away the meaning of it to me so won't ever think of it as the most important prize ever again.


I'm with you, Jane.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are completely right about it all. Well said.


I think this explains it all!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Two out of my three sons have arrived here in Denver for the wedding. #3 arrives around noon. It will be so nice to have the whole family together. It's been almost two years since the last time. I'll be working on the brides sash today. Got the appliqué sewn on yesterday and today I'm working on figuring out how to do the fastening in the back. She wanted something that she could adjust so she would be comfortable the whole day. So, I found some bra hook and eye replacements and am figuring out the best way to put everything together so it's concealed. The bow will not be tied. It will just look like it is as it will be sewn on already tied. I could just envision it coming untied during the ceremony.


You are one busy lady. Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have an industrial sewing machine that will sew anything as I think I've told you about it as I pour in a quart of oil as it oils itself & winds the bobbins but it is collecting dust as I spend too much time arguing with the Lefties, I must get back to sewing. 

I also have a cheap portable for delicate fabrics; however my GD's skirt that had that long tail on the back sure was hard to sew as even that machine kept puckering the fabric. She wanted that long part cut off & I don't like to see anyone with those either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Two out of my three sons have arrived here in Denver for the wedding. #3 arrives around noon. It will be so nice to have the whole family together. It's been almost two years since the last time. I'll be working on the brides sash today. Got the appliqué sewn on yesterday and today I'm working on figuring out how to do the fastening in the back. She wanted something that she could adjust so she would be comfortable the whole day. So, I found some bra hook and eye replacements and am figuring out the best way to put everything together so it's concealed. The bow will not be tied. It will just look like it is as it will be sewn on already tied. I could just envision it coming untied during the ceremony.


Have a great time with the family ! Try to stay calm and enjoy all of the family. Everything will be fine.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have an industrial sewing machine that will sew anything as I think I've told you about it as I pour in a quart of oil as it oils itself & winds the bobbins but it is collecting dust as I spend too much time arguing with the Lefties, I must get back to sewing.
> 
> I also have a cheap portable for delicate fabrics; however my GD's skirt that had that long tail on the back sure was hard to sew as even that machine kept puckering the fabric. She wanted that long part cut off & I don't like to see anyone with those either.


Maybe you need to check the tension or make sure it is threaded right. Or the pressure foot for that kind of fabric. Hate to sew with delicate fabric.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll begin counting the days until our next President is elected.
> 
> This one will go down in history as the worst ever.


I agree with you. BO is self-serving, venal, and a liar. He is an empty suit. I heard that McCain has backed away from supporting him. I am glad. The entire White House administration and staff are not up to their jobs, and they have no leadership in BO. Why doesn't the Congress demand Obamacare be cancelled if BO wants to lob a few missiles into Syria. They should refocus this on what the US people need. Syria can go hang for all I care.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of hanging; I heard that animal, Castro, who kidnapped and raped the three children in Cleveland hung himself in his cell last night.

Wonderful news for the coward he was.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you need to check the tension or make sure it is threaded right. Or the pressure foot for that kind of fabric. Hate to sew with delicate fabric.


Tissue paper works very well as a stabilizer for very delicate fabrics and helps avoid a machine chewing on the fabric. Sandwich the fabric between the paper and pin through all the layers. Then after you've sewn the seam it's easy to tear away. It really does work well and I've not had problems not being able to see the fabric through the paper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, joy, and oh, no, for Obama and the Liberal nut jobs in the US.

How many voters (young and old) will the Democratic Party lose to their King of ObamaNoCare?

He's suggesting what I did a few days ago about what happens to a Lib after receiving one of his first paycheck's and soon realizes all the govt takes in taxes and deductions to mainly re-distribute to others!

http://tinyurl.com/mc3sdjn


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you need to check the tension or make sure it is threaded right. Or the pressure foot for that kind of fabric. Hate to sew with delicate fabric.


The needle is important when sewing on fine fabric and knits. I have some called Ultimate that I think are a 9 or 11 gauge. That needle works on almost all fabrics, but I don't waste them on 100% cotton fabrics, just synthetics, which your DD's skirt probably is. I have seen skirts this year with asymmetrical hemlines - long in back and knee length or below the knee in front. I think that is a nice look.

If the fabric is silk or chiffon, you can sandwich the fabric between tissue paper and sew. Then rip the tissue away. You just need to cut the tissue even with the edges of a seam so you can guide the machine through the fabric.

I apologize to everyone for taking a hiatus. I cleaned house yesterday and am expecting DD from CA for a visit beginning Saturday. I also have been busy with canning and using up garden produce. Yesterday evening, I made a couple squash casseroles to freeze. On Labor Day, I mixed up cookie dough, made balls and froze it unbaked . It is always nice to take it out and stick a few cookie balls in the oven for fresh-baked cookies. Of course, I had to bake a few for DH. Made semi-sweet chocolate chip with walnuts and white chocolate chip with dried cherries and almonds. I got the idea of making unbaked cookies when my DD1 asked me to support a school club for my GS and found they were selling the frozen cookie dough (18 cookies) for $15. It was convenient and quick to have it in the freezer, but too expensive for everyday. I'm too cheap, I guess. I also like to use sea salt and limit that in what we eat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> When the Peace Prize was given to Obo for nothing, it took away the meaning of it to me so won't ever think of it as the most important prize ever again.


I completely agree.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are one busy lady. Congrats on the wedding.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree with you. BO is self-serving, venal, and a liar. He is an empty suit. I heard that McCain has backed away from supporting him. I am glad. The entire White House administration and staff are not up to their jobs, and they have no leadership in BO. Why doesn't the Congress demand Obamacare be cancelled if BO wants to lob a few missiles into Syria. They should refocus this on what the US people need. Syria can go hang for all I care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Very grateful for all of your prayers of support in dealing with the legal problems with my brother`s estate and the lawsuit started by his adopted son. Spent most of the day on the phone - a couple of calls with my lawyer and then conference call with other side and then calls with all my family. It`s not resolved yet, but at least it looks like we might find a settlement. He`s still extremely angry but has now been caught in enough lies that it`s finally sinking in how weak his case is. Hopeful that the next couple of weeks will finally see the end of this. Thank you so much friends!


Sending you positive thoughts that this lawsuit is settled quickly. It is so hard to watch family behave in such a manor (manner?).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like Russia is warning the US to stay out of Syria. They will view it as an act of "aggression". We need to stay out and mind our own business. There is going to be real trouble if we go in.


I agree. It's their civil war, let them solve it. I still have yet to see the actual proof that Syria used the WMD's. I now they were used, not disputing that, but did Syria actually use them? Where is the proof? Last speech I listened to, Obama said he strongly believes Syria used the chemicals. Strongly believe is not proof of anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB am going to try to put up pictures from son hope it works if not will be a blank page. 
Can't get it from email here so you can see. will try again .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Miley - is that you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Miley - is that you?


Looks just like her. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tried CB don't know how to get it from email to this site. Even tried posting them to pictures. Copy and paste doesn't want to paste.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Miley - is that you?


That is so cute. Still giggling.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Tried CB don't know how to get it from email to this site. Even tried posting them to pictures. Copy and paste doesn't want to paste.


Here are the pictures Yarnie received and wanted to post from her son.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree. It's their civil war, let them solve it. I still have yet to see the actual proof that Syria used the WMD's. I now they were used, not disputing that, but did Syria actually use them? Where is the proof? Last speech I listened to, Obama said he strongly believes Syria used the chemicals. Strongly believe is not proof of anything.


Right. We could have been set up. Easily.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

More of Yarnie's pics - I'm posting on her behalf:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks KGP. Must also say when posted about 12 mile hike. Well seem I need eye's check it was 1.2 miles not 12. Did not see the little dot between 1 and 2. Hows that for not seeing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks KGP. Must also say when posted about 12 mile hike. Well seem I need eye's check it was 1.2 miles not 12. Did not see the little dot between 1 and 2. Hows that for not seeing.


You're welcome. Here are the final three:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So did you all hear Obama's biggest lie today?

He did not set a red line!!!!! ------------ 

kinda like ... I did not have sexual relations with that woman....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So did you all hear Obama's biggest lie today?
> 
> He did not have a red line!!!!! ------------
> 
> kinda like ... I did not have sexual relations with that woman....


Was he on the tv? Glad I missed him. Can't stand to listen to him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Was he on the tv? Glad I missed him. Can't stand to listen to him.


Answered questions while in Sweden, so yes, I heard/saw on TV.

What a ridiculous thing to say after him pushing his red line story endlessly for the past ten days.

Sigh .... he is incapable of speaking the truth. He is not well.

Doesn't he understand he is on audio tape everywhere? No, I do not agree, that he was just speaking on behalf of the world. He is the one person who said the USA doesn't speak for the world and has apologized for America's positions.

Now, he doesn't want to be responsible AGAIN for his own words.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So did you all hear Obama's biggest lie today?
> 
> He did not set a red line!!!!! ------------
> 
> kinda like ... I did not have sexual relations with that woman....


Obama doesn't know what truth is. He created his own fictional biography in his autobiographical books. Truth means nothing to him. Truth is just whatever he wants to tell us today, but it will be something else tomorrow. He must have a personality disorder. I imagine that comes from his parent's drug use or such a distressing life before age 5 that he has to keep creating a new Obama. What is sure is that he feels no shame for lying and he has no integrity.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So did you all hear Obama's biggest lie today?
> 
> He did not have a red line!!!!! ------------
> 
> kinda like ... I did not have sexual relations with that woman....


good one....
Thanks for the pictures, they are beautiful. 
Yes the red line, he couldn't blame it on Bush, couldn't blame the Republicans, CERTAINLY can't own his own words, so he will now blame it on the WORLD. I hope we have extra security on our Diplomates and Embassies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks KGP you did what i couldn't do.

Have to tell you what son said about Gem lake, more like gem pond.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

May I send you some pics


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Ally and her trainer


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks KGP you did what i couldn't do.
> 
> Have to tell you what son said about Gem lake, more like gem pond.


Just call me techie-tog! 

I can explain to you how to post photogs as well, but need to get some work done so excuse me for the delay.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Teeno


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

In his comments in Sweden, the president sought to shift the onus for responding to Assad to Congress and the world at large. "I didn't set a red line. The world set a red line" with a treaty banning the use of chemical weapons. He added that "Congress set a red line" when it passed legislation a decade ago demanding Syria stop production of weapons of mass destruction.

His comments drew a disbelieving response from one Republican back home.

"He needs to go back and read his quote," Sen. Saxby Chambliss of Georgia said, referring to a comment the president made slightly more than a year ago. On Aug. 20, 2012, Obama said, "We have been very clear to the Assad regime, but also to other players on the ground, that a red line for us is we start seeing a whole bunch of chemical weapons moving around or being utilized. ... "That would change my calculus" about military action, he added at the time.

In addition to his remarks at a news conference on Wednesday, Obama also likened the challenge confronting the United States and the world with regard to Syria to the actions of Raoul Wallenberg a Swedish diplomat who saved thousands of Jews from death during the Holocaust. Obama went to the Great Synagogue of Stockholm, where he stood with Jewish leaders and said, "Because he refused to stand by, Wallenberg reminds us of our power when we choose not simply to bear witness, but also to act."

Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/09/04/4285776/obama-faces-syria-test-as-house.html#.UidNzWS4HrM#storylink=cpy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, joy, and oh, no, for Obama and the Liberal nut jobs in the US.
> 
> How many voters (young and old) will the Democratic Party lose to their King of ObamaNoCare?
> 
> ...


It's is his pay as you go plan. He doesn't have to pay so he go for it. Yes wait for the kings court (all who voted for him.) See how much they really will pay


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Answered questions while in Sweden, so yes, I heard/saw on TV.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say after him pushing his red line story endlessly for the past ten days.
> 
> ...


yes that does sound about right , his understanding of what he think people will beleive is at an all time high or should I say low.
His noses is growing longer with each lie. Wonder what major T.V. network will be saying about it tonight. Probably not much just bow down and thank him .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Answered questions while in Sweden, so yes, I heard/saw on TV.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say after him pushing his red line story endlessly for the past ten days.
> 
> ...


so he is running the ten day line again, reminds me of Benghazi.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ally and her trainer


nice pictures galinipper.

Do you have one of a donkey? Seem they might need one in the white house. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama doesn't know what truth is. He created his own fictional biography in his autobiographical books. Truth means nothing to him. Truth is just whatever he wants to tell us today, but it will be something else tomorrow. He must have a personality disorder. I imagine that comes from his parent's drug use or such a distressing life before age 5 that he has to keep creating a new Obama. What is sure is that he feels no shame for lying and he has no integrity.


I agree but what I find so stupid in the red line statement is It was broadcast on the news on major networks. Seem he doesn't get that either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Teeno


Oh good you had a picture of the left and what it stands for.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I guess all the libs have to say (aka POV) about today's dire issues is to discuss raspberries. Guess Obama going to war is a reason to have a Tea Party.

Did those libs even consider going in with a military strike could kill more people than the gas attack? They are going have to strike schools where the WMD's have been hidden. 


crumpet anyone?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This seems appropriate with all the talk of war by our Coward-in-Chief.

Thank you WVU:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> May I send you some pics


Are these yours galinipper? So cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well I guess all the libs have to say (aka POV) about today's dire issues is to discuss raspberries. Guess Obama going to war is a reason to have a Tea Party.
> 
> Did those libs even consider going in with a military strike could kill more people than the gas attack? They are going have to strike schools where the WMD's have been hidden.
> 
> crumpet anyone?


 :lol: lost my appetite with that group - you be too funny!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree but what I find so stupid in the red line statement is It was broadcast on the news on major networks. Seem he doesn't get that either.


He doesn't care. It's his truth of the moment. I think he is totally disassociated from reality.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> May I send you some pics


Nice animal. I love the mane.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Answered questions while in Sweden, so yes, I heard/saw on TV.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say after him pushing his red line story endlessly for the past ten days.
> 
> ...


I just watched tv. Yup. Denies the red line business. He is out of his mind. He needs to go. I hope they don't go into Syria. Big mistake. Powder keg ready to blow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB am going to try to put up pictures from son hope it works if not will be a blank page.
> Can't get it from email here so you can see. will try again .


Ok will love to see the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the pictures Yarnie received and wanted to post from her son.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nice pictures galinipper.
> 
> Do you have one of a donkey? Seem they might need one in the white house. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :x :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

OLD News but still interesting..
GOD BLESS THE USA

A State with No Republicans!

A wonderful state with ZERO Republicans - The State of Illinois. Some interesting data on the 'state' of Illinois
...
There are more people on welfare in Illinois -- than there are people working.

Chicago pays the highest wages to teachers than anywhere else in the U.S. averaging $110,000/year.

Their pensions average 80-90% of their income. Wow, are Illinois and Chicago great or what?

Be sure to read till the end. I've never heard it explained better.

Perhaps the U.S. should pull out of Chicago?

Body count: In the last six months, 292 killed (murdered) in Chicago and only221 killed in Iraq -- AND -- Chicago has one of the strictest gun laws in the entire US.

Here's the Chicago chain of command:
President: Barack Hussein Obama
·
Senator: Dick Durbin
·
House Representative: Jesse Jackson Jr

Governor: Pat Quinn
·
House leader: Mike Madigan
·
Atty. Gen.: Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike)
·
Mayor: Rohm Emanuel· The leadership in Illinois - all Democrats.
· Thank you or the combat zone in Chicago. Of course, they're all blaming each other. Can't blame Republicans; there aren'tany!
·
Chicago school system: worst in the country.Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!
·
State pension fund $78 Billion in debt: worst in country. Can't blame Republicans; there arent any!

Cook County ( Chicago ) sales tax 10.25% highest in country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!
·
This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois .And he is going to 'fix' Washington politics for us?

George Ryan is no longer Governor, he is in the prison.

He was replaced by Rob Blajegovitch who is, that's right, also in the prison.
·
And Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. resigned a couple of months ago, because he is fighting to not be sent to...that's right, prison.
.
The Land of Lincoln, where our governors make our license plates.

But you know as long as they keep providing entitlements to the population of Chicago, nothing is going to change, except the state will go broke before the country does.

"Anybody who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the Government take care of him; better take a closer look at the American Indian."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OLD News but still interesting..
> GOD BLESS THE USA
> 
> A State with No Republicans!
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A State with No Republicans!
> 
> A wonderful state with ZERO Republicans = The State of Illinois.
> 
> Body count: In the last six months, 292 killed (murdered) in Chicago and only221 killed in Iraq -- AND -- Chicago has one of the strictest gun laws in the entire US.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good you had a picture of the left and what it stands for.


I guess I should have called him lefty, but he's too smart for that :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are these yours galinipper? So cute!


Thank You, Yes they are mine, I think a couple pictures are from last fall. it looks like Ranger/ the blonde mane/ has most of his winter coat. He pulls a sled and loves winter. One big boy. Ally pulls our buggy, Why I do this kind of stuff is a mystery, as a joke I tell people I take the horse and buggy into town to the liquor store to buy a bottle of wine, but I"ve done that. Teeno is a mini donkey and loves to play. So this is a little piece of my life ladies. Thanks for looking at my pics


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nice animal. I love the mane.


Thank You, Thats so kind


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, Yes they are mine, I think a couple pictures are from last fall. it looks like Ranger/ the blonde mane/ has most of his winter coat. He pulls a sled and loves winter. One big boy. Ally pulls our buggy, Why I do this kind of stuff is a mystery, as a joke I tell people I take the horse and buggy into town to the liquor store to buy a bottle of wine, but I"ve done that. Teeno is a mini donkey and loves to play. So this is a little piece of my life ladies. Thanks for looking at my pics


How special - thanks for showing us your team!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> West Coast,
> 
> I was not aware of what was happening. I know when my husband passes away (not for a long time) I will be sued by his son. No doubt about it. I think we have it all sewn up, however. Trusts.


I hope it works out fo you Lukelucy and that he decides to do the right thing. Being sued is still a terribly stressful and expensive experience even if they lose


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know the Lord God will resolve it for you . Thank you Jesus for hearing our pray for wck and her family. I pray that you soften her nephew's heart and will give up his bitterness and hurt toward the family. I pray for him to have peace and forgiveness and his eyes will be opened to the truth. I ask it in Jesus Name. Amen


Thanks CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This compares Illinois and Wisconsin; Controlled by Democrats(IL) and Republicans (WI). We have only had a republican governor for less than 3 years.
> I'm glad I live in Wisconsin.
> 
> http://watchdog.org/103945/a-tale-of-two-states-illinois-vs-wisconsin-in-the-public-pension-debate/


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lawmaker: Syrian strike on Obama's orders only would violate law
Published: 43 mins ago


Property AuctionSC Foreclosures at Auction Now. Banks must sell. See them & bid. www.Auction.com/SC

Printer Friendly
Text smaller
Text bigger

18
obama-vacation-600

By Scott Greer

House Republican Duncan Hunter of California says if President Obama orders a military strike on Syria without the approval of Congress, it would constitute an impeachable offense.
Ads by Google

Don't Invest in the EuroThe Dollar And Euro Are Doomed. These 3 Currencies Will Take Over. WallStreetDaily.com/Free-Report


The suggestion makes Hunter the 14th member of Congress to raise the prospect of impeaching Obama, even though some of those have stopped just short of actually calling for proceedings.

Others include Sen. Tom Coburn, R-Okla.; Rep. Kerry Bentivolio, R-Mich.; Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas; Rep. Blake Farenthold, R-Texas; Sen. James Inhofe, R-Okla.; Rep. Jason Chaffetz, R-Utah; Sen. Tim Scott, R-S.C.; Rep. Michele Bachmann, R-Minn.; Rep. Steve Stockman, R-Texas; Rep. Louie Gohmert, R-Texas; Rep. Trey Radel, R-Fla.; Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa; and Rep. Ted Yoho, R-Fla.

I think hes breaking the law if he strikes without congressional approval, Hunter told The Washington Times on Tuesday. And if he proceeds without Congress providing that authority, it should be considered an impeachable offense.

Obama is seeking the approval of Congress to use military force in retaliation for Syrias alleged use of chemical weapons. This is despite the fact that the president and his aides believe that they dont need congressional approval for military action and some aides have even suggested that Obama could still strike the beleaguered Middle Eastern nation if Congress rejects his proposal.

A Senate committee gave its initial approval today to a strategy for Obama to do what he wants.

But Hunter, who recently traveled to the Syria-Jordan border, disagrees with that assumption and believes the action would be illegal without the consent of Congress. He also believes that the action that Obama is calling for is ineffective and would serve no real purpose.

Unless the presidents willing to go to war with Syria and send my Marines back in to another country in the region, you dont just fire warning shots, and you dont lob a few missiles and say OK, wipe your hands, job well done, theyre deterred, Hunter stated.

Hunter is a former Marine officer who served in both Iraq and Afghanistan.

Read the details about Obamas actions and how they align with the Constitution, in Impeachable Offenses, by Aaron Klein and Brenda J. Elliott.

His statement comes hot on the heels of the release of Aaron Klein and Brenda J. Elliots critical new book, Impeachable Offenses: The Case for Removing Barack Obama from Office.

Already, the Daily Mail of London has called Impeachable Offenses explosive, reporting the book contains a systematic connect-the-dots exercise that the presidents defenders will find troublesome.

Consider this work to be the articles of impeachment against Barack Obama, stated Klein.

Every American, whether conservative or liberal, Democrat, Republican or independent, should be concerned about the nearly limitless seizure of power, the abuses of authority, the cronyism, corruption, lies and cover-ups documented in this news-making book, Klein said.

The authors stress the book is not a collection of generalized gripes concerning Obama and his administration. Rather, it is a well-documented indictment based on major alleged violations.

Among the offenses enumerated in the book:

Obamacare not only is unconstitutional but illegally bypasses Congress, infringes on states rights and marking an unprecedented and unauthorized expansion of IRS power.
Sidestepping Congress, Obama already has granted largely unreported de facto amnesty to millions of illegal aliens using illicit interagency directives and executive orders.
The Obama administration recklessly endangered the public by releasing from prison criminal illegal aliens at a rate far beyond what is publicly known.
The presidents personal role in the Sept. 11, 2012, Benghazi attack, with new evidence regarding what was transpiring at the U.S. mission prior to the assault  arguably impeachable activities in and of themselves.
Illicit edicts on gun control in addition to the deadly Fast and Furious gun-running operation intended, the book shows, to collect fraudulent gun data.
From fusion centers to data mining to drones to alarming Department of Homeland Security power grabs, how U.S. citizens are fast arriving at the stage of living under a virtual surveillance regime.
New evidence of rank corruption, cronyism and impeachable offenses related to Obamas first-term green funding adventures.
The illegality of leading a U.S.-NATO military campaign without congressional approval.
Obama has weakened America both domestically and abroad by emboldening enemies, tacitly supporting a Muslim Brotherhood revolution, spurning allies and minimizing the threat of Islamic fundamentalism.

The White House is hitting back, calling the books impeachment effort foolhardy.

If the Republicans in the House want to try something that foolhardy, it will probably be run by the same group of lawmakers who have voted more than 40 times to repeal the Affordable Care Act, an unnamed administration official told the Daily Mail.

Like most of the partisan actions coming out of the House, the Senate would never stoop to dignify it, the official added.

Klein and Elliott acknowledge that impeachment of a sitting president is certainly a matter of the utmost gravity, and not a charge to be undertaken for what our Founding Fathers would have called mere factional advantage.

We will show how Obama has not hesitated to go beyond democratic, legal and constitutional means to advance his radical agenda, they write.

WND previously reported on a statement from Sen. Tom Coburn, R-Okla., who said Obama is perilously close to qualifying for impeachment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://twitchy.com/2013/09/04/heated-exchange-rep-duncan-holds-photo-of-tyrone-woods-during-kerry-testimony-video/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, Yes they are mine, I think a couple pictures are from last fall. it looks like Ranger/ the blonde mane/ has most of his winter coat. He pulls a sled and loves winter. One big boy. Ally pulls our buggy, Why I do this kind of stuff is a mystery, as a joke I tell people I take the horse and buggy into town to the liquor store to buy a bottle of wine, but I"ve done that. Teeno is a mini donkey and loves to play. So this is a little piece of my life ladies. Thanks for looking at my pics


I love your pictures and wow it must be fun in winter for you . I love teeno I am glad you didn't name him lefty. He is to sweet and from what you have said he would not fit the lefter outlook. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lawmaker: Syrian strike on Obama's orders only would violate law
> Published: 43 mins ago
> 
> Property AuctionSC Foreclosures at Auction Now. Banks must sell. See them & bid. www.Auction.com/SC
> ...


Thanks for the article CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If i here this saying one more time I am going to scream.

NO BOOTS ON THE GROUND.

They can throw all the boots they want to on the ground.

But they better be empty.

Boots are worn by human beings. 

What is this the new catch phase for admin. Right 

And if those idiots in congress agree to this, I hope they are in those boots if it happens.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope it works out fo you Lukelucy and that he decides to do the right thing. Being sued is still a terribly stressful and expensive experience even if they lose


Thank you West Coast. Who knows what will happen. Since we have a trust, maybe he will realize it would be a waste of time.

He would never do the right thing. That is beyond him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> That is a wonderful neighbor. Wish we had one like yours.
> 
> Did I post a picture of our new kitty as she found me so have tried to find her a new home without results so at least I'm getting her shots. My vet is retiring who does not charge me full price so don't know what to do after he closes his office. The new kitty is female.


she's adorable Jane - even stops playing to pose for the camera


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Miley - is that you?


too funny


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the pictures Yarnie received and wanted to post from her son.


beautiful surroundings for Yarnie's ds & dil to have their honeymoon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Ally and her trainer


love your horses and you have a beautiful property


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Great pictures Yarnie, thanks as they are of beautiful country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Viewing galinipper's photos reminded me of this teaching lesson:





One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a well. The animal cried piteously for hours as the farmer tried to figure out what to do. Finally, he decided the animal was old, and the well needed to be covered up anyway; it just wasn't worth it to retrieve the donkey.

He invited all his neighbors to come over and help him. They all grabbed a shovel and began to shovel dirt into the well. At first, the donkey realized what was happening and cried horribly. Then, to everyone's amazement he quieted down.

A few shovel loads later, the farmer finally looked down the well. He was astonished at what he saw. With each shovel of dirt that hit his back, the donkey was doing something amazing. He would shake it off and take a step up.

As the farmer's neighbors continued to shovel dirt on top of the animal, he would shake it off and take a step up. Pretty soon, everyone was amazed as the donkey stepped up over the edge of the well and happily trotted off!

MORAL :
Life is going to shovel dirt on you, all kinds of dirt. The trick to getting out of the well is to shake it off and take a step up. Each of our troubles is a steppingstone. We can get out of the deepest wells just by not stopping, never giving up! Shake it off and take a step up.

Remember the five simple rules to be happy:

1. Free your heart from hatred - Forgive.

2. Free your mind from worries - Most never happens.

3. Live simply and appreciate what you have.

4. Give more.

5. Expect less from people but more from yourself.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, Yes they are mine, I think a couple pictures are from last fall. it looks like Ranger/ the blonde mane/ has most of his winter coat. He pulls a sled and loves winter. One big boy. Ally pulls our buggy, Why I do this kind of stuff is a mystery, as a joke I tell people I take the horse and buggy into town to the liquor store to buy a bottle of wine, but I"ve done that. Teeno is a mini donkey and loves to play. So this is a little piece of my life ladies. Thanks for looking at my pics


Beautiful horses & donkey thanks for posting them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Viewing galinipper's photos reminded me of this teaching lesson:
> 
> One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a well. The animal cried piteously for hours as the farmer tried to figure out what to do. Finally, he decided the animal was old, and the well needed to be covered up anyway; it just wasn't worth it to retrieve the donkey.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: great moral


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*The Ads Write Themselves*
By: Erick Erickson September 4th, 2013

At this point, all I can hope is that the Republican primaries are devastating to incumbent Republicans.

The ads write themselves  [Insert Incumbent Republican here] would not fight to defund Obamacare, but would fund a fight with Syria.

What the hell happened to the Republican Party? Then I stumble across this quote:

Its pretty striking that Heritage has decided to go full libertarian under [Heritage Foundation President Jim] DeMint and abandon four decades of leading the Reagan peace-through-strength caucus, a senior GOP aide said.

Whoever this senior GOP aide is, peace through strength does not mean firing missiles into Syria while signaling (1) we have no intention of ousting Assad and (2) we are not calling it an act of war.

Peace through strength means making sure the world knows if they mess with the United States we can wipe them out because of our strength. Right now, all the world sees is an effete liberal President and a Congress trying to help him save himself from embarrassing us.

Friends, if we have to bomb Syria to show the world we are strong, the world already knows we are weak. If we are bombing Syria, it needs to be in our national security interest  a real interest, not just to show the world our President dresses up at Halloween as Barry Bad Ass.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *The Ads Write Themselves*
> By: Erick Erickson September 4th, 2013
> 
> At this point, all I can hope is that the Republican primaries are devastating to incumbent Republicans.
> ...


Putin has called Kerry a liar - and he is probably lying for Obama. We'd better mind our own business in Syria. There will be h--- to pay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning to all on here later. 
WCK how has your week going? 

KC are you almost done with canning.

Janie hope you are feeling better with what happen to you.

KGP good post can't agree with you more.

CB What is up today?

Bon what you up to?
Joey how is the weather up there. Sure not enjoying it in the morning.

luckylucy: He will not win!

Gill love your pictures.
Sorry if I miss anyone?
I am going to have a good day no matter what happens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: great moral


I love it thanks I need to take that advise as of late not posting what I should and posting what I shouldn't. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> beautiful surroundings for Yarnie's ds & dil to have their honeymoon


Isn't it though, now I wish they had invited me.
But then again it would a mother motherlaw thing. you shouldn't you wouldn't and no you can't do that. If you catach my drift.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning to all on here later.
> WCK how has your week going?
> 
> KC are you almost done with canning.
> ...


Yarnlady, 
Thanks for remembering me. Very nice message.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Checking in: 57' at 8am Sunny. Coat and hats needed today. Good thing I have plenty of hats.


It's going down to 40 degrees tonight. My basil will be going fast.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope it works out fo you Lukelucy and that he decides to do the right thing. Being sued is still a terribly stressful and expensive experience even if they lose


I hope you both will be alright. It is such a shame that these folks think they are entitled to something their father's didn't leave to them. Is there any effort on their part to act as a son should? If I have asked for more information than you are willing to share, just ignore me. I just can't get my head around the animosity they obviously have for you and their father.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Checking in: 57' at 8am Sunny. Coat and hats needed today. Good thing I have plenty of hats.


How many hats have you made this year? Last year at this time you had 100 made. We were 90 yesterday with no humidity. Felt like fall. Well our fall.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More of Yarnie's pics - I'm posting on her behalf:


Oh I missed these pics. More beauty. I know why everyone calls it God's country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> May I send you some pics


Oh love the horse and the mini donkey. I have always wanted one ( donkey). About a month ago my daughter found one but I wouldn't let her get if for me. I know they have to have a friend or they will die . DD has a male Bethlehem donkey and will be getting the female soon as she has her baby and it will be going with her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not counted, I have been working on lapghans, and the BSJ that took 4 months.


Oh you are that nice. Seems we will be warmer next week. But boy it sure drop fast. Wooly's this week, next week summer cloths. Plus it seems even with all the rain at begining of Spring now in to drought.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I love it thanks I need to take that advise as of late not posting what I should and posting what I shouldn't. :thumbup:


You're fine Yarnie.

I'm so upset that MaidinBedlam went after another KP member with an evil PM and her threats much like the one I received from CheekyBlighter. The Libs on these threads are despicable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are that nice. Seems we will be warmer next week. But boy it sure drop fast. Wooly's this week, next week summer cloths. Plus it seems even with all the rain at begining of Spring now in to drought.


Sounds like Arkansas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not counted, I have been working on lapghans, and the BSJ that took 4 months.


I spent way too much time on my hounds tooth fingerless gloves this winter. I still have my gs's alligator that I started in April. I ran out of yarn that I got from my stash and now I can't find any so I can finish. It was Red Heart olive color if anyone has any let me know. It didn't have a label so I don't know what the color is called. My dd had her friend go thru her stash from years of crocheting and she didn't have it. Sooo alligator without a tale.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, thanks for thinking of me. Yesterday, I worked at the antique mall. Hubby usually works, but he was trying to complete a masonry project. I didn't mind working. I wasn't swamped with customers, but it was steady, and I got to visit with people and knit in between customers. I have deliberately slowed down canning and am getting the house ready for DD2's visit beginning Saturday. 

In between these efforts, DH and I have been clearing out a lake cabin in KY we have sold. He's gone there now and won't return until tomorrow evening. I don't have too much to reabsorb into our house as the buyers want most of the furniture we are willing to sell. So, that is helpful, but the kitchen stuff is not being sold and one bedroom set. Anyway, DD2 will help next week with moving as we'll make a trip then. 

I don't think we could handle all this effort if we were 5 years older. We need to downsize soon as we are getting tired.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope you both will be alright. It is such a shame that these folks think they are entitled to something their father's didn't leave to them. Is there any effort on their part to act as a son should? If I have asked for more information than you are willing to share, just ignore me. I just can't get my head around the animosity they obviously have for you and their father.


My stepson has already threatened to sue me for something totally unfounded. He has always been after me for anything I say or do. His motive was to separate my husband and myself. He is totally manipulative and spoiled. I acts like a sweetheart when he wants something. The last time I saw him - almost a year ago - we were departing and his eyes were filled with hatred and anger so much so that I was frightened.

There is no good in this person that I can see. I must think the worst. He is not part of our lives.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My stepson has already threatened to sue me for something totally unfounded. He has always been after me for anything I say or do. His motive was to separate my husband and myself. He is totally manipulative and spoiled. I acts like a sweetheart when he wants something. The last time I saw him - almost a year ago - we were departing and his eyes were filled with hatred and anger so much so that I was frightened.
> 
> There is no good in this person that I can see. I must think the worst. He is not part of our lives.


It sounds like you are handling the situation as well as anyone could. Pray for him (I am worried for you as he sounds a little unbalanced. Is there any history of violence from him?), and protect yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning to all on here later.
> .....................
> 
> I am going to have a good day no matter what happens.


 :thumbup: I'm going to take a lesson from you Yarnie - thanks for the boost. Hope everyone has a great day!

It's cool and overcast but that's good, we can still use some rain. A few more boxes to unpack, shelves to re-arrange and patterns to organize. Our fall fair and exhibition starts tomorrow and continues to Sun. Sun. will be my day to volunteer in the Needlework section. I'm looking forward to seeing all the wonderful work people have done. Will take pics.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope you both will be alright. It is such a shame that these folks think they are entitled to something their father's didn't leave to them. Is there any effort on their part to act as a son should? If I have asked for more information than you are willing to share, just ignore me. I just can't get my head around the animosity they obviously have for you and their father.


Thanks KC. In our case there was a long history of a volatile relationship between them which included criminal activity and violence on the son's part in the past. Because of errors in the Will it was declared invalid. The son did actually get most the assets of value and we had to accept that.

But past resentments made him lash out over almost worthless old personal property and assets he couldn't control so he made up things that didn't exist to sue us for their value. Thankfully, those lies are coming back to him but it's been almost 3 years of stress and financial burden especially for my parents. Hopefully it will all be over in the next few weeks.

Please note --*it's not enough to have a Will; make sure it fully complies with all the rules of your jurisdiction or it could be tossed*


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many hats have you made this year? Last year at this time you had 100 made. We were 90 yesterday with no humidity. Felt like fall. Well our fall.


90 would be a sweltering summer day for me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're fine Yarnie.
> 
> I'm so upset that MaidinBedlam went after another KP member with an evil PM and her threats much like the one I received from CheekyBlighter. The Libs on these threads are despicable.[/quote
> 
> I am upset with her too. Why she felt the need to go after DonnaK for nothing is beyond me. She needs a brain transplant. Also she post one way then the other. She had better find something else to do and soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many hats have you made this year? Last year at this time you had 100 made. We were 90 yesterday with no humidity. Felt like fall. Well our fall.


I didn't know you could "felt fall." Is it hard do you use your wash machine to do it? :roll: :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, thanks for thinking of me. Yesterday, I worked at the antique mall. Hubby usually works, but he was trying to complete a masonry project. I didn't mind working. I wasn't swamped with customers, but it was steady, and I got to visit with people and knit in between customers. I have deliberately slowed down canning and am getting the house ready for DD2's visit beginning Saturday.
> 
> In between these efforts, DH and I have been clearing out a lake cabin in KY we have sold. He's gone there now and won't return until tomorrow evening. I don't have too much to reabsorb into our house as the buyers want most of the furniture we are willing to sell. So, that is helpful, but the kitchen stuff is not being sold and one bedroom set. Anyway, DD2 will help next week with moving as we'll make a trip then.
> 
> I don't think we could handle all this effort if we were 5 years older. We need to downsize soon as we are getting tired.


Well it seems you are very busy with life. Down size I hear you. I being to feel like the show horders. Get rid of one thing then collect another.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I'm going to take a lesson from you Yarnie - thanks for the boost. Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> It's cool and overcast but that's good, we can still use some rain. A few more boxes to unpack, shelves to re-arrange and patterns to organize. Our fall fair and exhibition starts tomorrow and continues to Sun. Sun. will be my day to volunteer in the Needlework section. I'm looking forward to seeing all the wonderful work people have done. Will take pics.


Oh fall fair sounds like fun. nice weather not to hot and meeting crafters. Will love to see pictures.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > You're fine Yarnie.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is terrible that they are PMing and being nasty and hateful. That takes the cake.


_No, Lukelucy, this PM I received from Cheeky Blighter takes the cake:_
------------------
From: Cheeky Blighter (all from/all to) 
Subject: Leave the POV thread now

KPG - You have crossed the line on POV with your overt racism and I am going to report this to Admin if you do not leave within the hour and never post on the thread again.

_I have tried repeatedly to be nice to you and even tried to good naturedly poke fun with you today._ You have only one goal and you know what that is and it is to destroy this thread and get rid of all Black people if it were in your power. Admin is not going to want to deal with a racial situation but you have brought this on yourself. 
You can't tell me anything about recists as I have dealt with people like you all my life and I am not putting up with you anymore. I am a proud multiracial woman and you have greatly offended me and my family. Leave now. I won't ask you again.

You are one of the most hateful people I have ever encountered and I have met quite a few. You don't know the hurt you have caused me but now I am telling you. I don't want any apologies from you as they would be meaningless. If Dr. King were alive today you would be treating him like you treat all other Blacks and be calling him the N word. Cheeky

Cheeky Blighter
Remember Bazinga! TBBC!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _No, Lukelucy, this PM I received from Cheeky Blighter takes the cake:_
> ------------------
> From: Cheeky Blighter (all from/all to)
> Subject: Leave the POV thread now
> ...


KPG,

Wow. This is terrible. She should be expelled from here. I hope you will not listen to her. Tell my you won't. There is something big time wrong with this person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Wow. This is terrible. She should be expelled from here. I hope you will not listen to her. Tell my you won't. There is something big time wrong with this person.


I forgot, this is the image she posted claiming this is what I must look like. (see her words of how she has always tried to be nice to me and poked 'good natured' fun at me).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forgot, this is the image she posted claiming this is what I must look like. (see her words of how she has always tried to be nice to me and poked 'good natured' fun at me).


Wow. She/he is VERY SICK. Should be locked up! Really!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, I am dumb. What is the POV site she is referring to?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forgot, this is the image she posted claiming this is what I must look like. (see her words of how she has always tried to be nice to me and poked 'good natured' fun at me).


What she wrote/did is bizarre. Off the charts and STRANGE. More than strange. It is best described as a psychotic break or worse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Ok, I am dumb. What is the POV site she is referring to?


You are far from dumb KC;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195895-1.html

Cheeky began a new thread with a post asking everyone who'd like to discuss MLK's desire for equality and achieving the American Dream to post, as long as done respectfully. We were to discuss how to best further the prosperity of the black community in particular.

In that very first post, Cheeky attached her personal bank account info as a download. The 2nd poster in the thread told Cheeky of her error and if you read the thread, you'll see how it went to heck from there.

Meanwhile, several of the really vile posts by the Libs were edited before not being able to do so yet not before BrattyPatty posted to me a FU post which I and others have reported to Admin.

The entire thread is the normal trash as written by the same group of Libs who used to regularly post both on this thread and Smoking & Obamacare.

The Libs have taken 'vows and pledges' to not insult and post distastefully to those with whom they do not agree, yet, they broke their vows almost immediately.

Further still, MaidinBedlam, PM'd a hateful post to a sweet KP member yesterday I believe, which, of course, spread the Libs' hate to yet another thread.

I'm so disgusted with the group of Libs who cannot treat anyone with respect and continue to threaten and bully anyone who does not agree with them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Wow. This is terrible. She should be expelled from here. I hope you will not listen to her. Tell my you won't. There is something big time wrong with this person.


I'd first have to respect CheekyBlighter in order to listen to her and her character description of me. I don't do either.

BTW: she has been expelled before - she is also known as, is the same person, as ConanO'K and LillyK as I have learned from others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd first have to respect CheekyBlighter in order to listen to her and her character description of me. I don't do either.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, Yes they are mine, I think a couple pictures are from last fall. it looks like Ranger/ the blonde mane/ has most of his winter coat. He pulls a sled and loves winter. One big boy. Ally pulls our buggy, Why I do this kind of stuff is a mystery, as a joke I tell people I take the horse and buggy into town to the liquor store to buy a bottle of wine, but I"ve done that. Teeno is a mini donkey and loves to play. So this is a little piece of my life ladies. Thanks for looking at my pics


Pets come in all sizes and varieties. The reasons for having certain pets are just varied. Yours are adorable, enjoy them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> 90 would be a sweltering summer day for me


CB and I are in neighboring states. We, too, are having temps in the mid to upper 90's for the next week. At least our number of triple digit days this year was far less than the last 2 years. The high 90's feel so balmy. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are far from dumb KC;
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195895-1.html
> 
> ...


and whats more they are not even on the topic they sstarted it out to be. They now have three sites they post on. I was told I should not have posted on POV about maid bedlam SS don't care what she is called. But as they were posting about their grands didn't think it matter at least I didn't mind so they matter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey we better meet up have spent the last two hours and have two piles so far of knitting mags for you. It is nuts I have to stop subscribing to them. And I started two days ago but had to do sewing for neigbor got side tracked.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just love it Hackleberry seem to think I am blaming her for what SS said on Only in a America. Never even mention her name. Wonder what she is talking about may have a slight problem reading now too.

theyarnlady
To go to my post and find what I supposeldy post but never did. Clean up the mess in front of your door before you get involved in others.

This is to funny maybe a new pair of glasses are called for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have a knitting (needlework) group and I planned to share. Some have very little but they love to knit and crochet.


that is so nice to hear . I will make sure I build on collection no just kidding.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forgot, this is the image she posted claiming this is what I must look like. (see her words of how she has always tried to be nice to me and poked 'good natured' fun at me).


She said this was you???? That is terrible! That is an ugly pic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB and I are in neighboring states. We, too, are having temps in the mid to upper 90's for the next week. At least our number of triple digit days this year was far less than the last 2 years. The high 90's feel so balmy. :lol:


Amen girl it is so wonderful compared to the 115 we had the last 2 summers. Ninty's are wonderful right now. Ahhh and no humidity. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She said this was you???? That is terrible! That is an ugly pic.


Yep. Nice huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep. Nice huh?


I am so upset over that. You are not like that pic. Too ugly!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I'm going to take a lesson from you Yarnie - thanks for the boost. Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> It's cool and overcast but that's good, we can still use some rain. A few more boxes to unpack, shelves to re-arrange and patterns to organize. Our fall fair and exhibition starts tomorrow and continues to Sun. Sun. will be my day to volunteer in the Needlework section. I'm looking forward to seeing all the wonderful work people have done. Will take pics.


Take a lot of pics. Sounds like a busy weekend for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep. Nice huh?


Just goes to show you when someone wants to attack someone they like to get down and dirty.

Just remember we know what you look like and who you are.
Your lovely and really very kind to those who are kind to you.

She hasn't a clue what you look like or who you are.

Didn't someone say they saw your picture on facebook. I laugh about that one too. She hasn't a clue.

your to cute in my book.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just goes to show you when someone wants to attack someone they like to get down and dirty.
> 
> Just remember we know what you look like and who you are.
> Your lovely and really very kind to those who are kind to you.
> ...


Thank you Yarnie - I laugh about Bratty saying that too; if she only knew! You're the best and Country B too! Hugs & Joy :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many hats have you made this year? Last year at this time you had 100 made. We were 90 yesterday with no humidity. Felt like fall. Well our fall.


I have been staying off KP to get some knitting/sewing done so here is what I finished today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd first have to respect CheekyBlighter in order to listen to her and her character description of me. I don't do either.
> 
> BTW: she has been expelled before - she is also known as, is the same person, as ConanO'K and LillyK as I have learned from others.


Oh, I must be "loved" by Cheeky too as she sent me one of those PM's but I did not open it. Sorry I missed the bologna she sent, but won't open it.

I don't know how Admin allows her & her gang to remain on KP just to criticize anyone who does not agree with them 100%. I'm not going to stay on KP very much as I'm not getting things done & reading their garbage is a complete waste of time.

I read the site where MIB slammed DonnieK & if Admin does not throw her out of KP forever, then KP's Admin has lost its credibility to nearly everyone as I read the site Donnie started about MIB & lots of people are upset.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I must be "loved" by Cheeky too as she sent me one of those PM's but I did not open it. Sorry I missed the bologna she sent, but won't open it.
> 
> I don't know how Admin allows her & her gang to remain on KP just to criticize anyone who does not agree with them 100%. I'm not going to stay on KP very much as I'm not getting things done & reading their garbage is a complete waste of time.
> 
> I read the site where MIB slammed DonnieK & if Admin does not throw her out of KP forever, then KP's Admin has lost its credibility to nearly everyone as I read the site Donnie started about MIB & lots of people are upset.


Janeway,

Glad you did not read it. You are too good to have anything to do with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://weaselzippers.us/2013/09/05/congressional-black-caucus-ordered-not-to-criticize-obama-on-syria-limit-public-comment-on-the-issue/
Congressional Black Caucus Ordered Not To Criticize Obama On Syria, Limit Public Comment On The Issue

Like good lap dogs, they will comply.

Via The Cable:

As an increasing number of African-American lawmakers voice dissent over the Obama administrations war plans in Syria, the chairwoman of the Congressional Black Caucus (CBC) has asked members to limit public comment on the issue until they are briefed by senior administration officials.

A congressional aide to a CBC member called the request eyebrow-raising, in an interview withThe Cable, and said the request was designed to quiet dissent while shoring up support for President Obamas Syria strategy.

The CBC, a crucial bloc of more than 40 votes the White House likely needs to authorize a military strike in Syria, is scheduled to be briefed by White House National Security Advisor Susan Rice on Monday. Until then, CBC chairwoman Marcia Fudge has asked colleagues to limit public comment until [they] receive additional details, Fudge spokeswoman Ayofemi Kirby told The Cable.

When asked if the White House requested the partial gag order, National Security Council spokeswoman Caitlin Hayden said the Administration is reaching out to all Members to ensure they have the information they need to make an informed judgment on this issue. Kirby said it was her bosss request and was aimed at keeping members informed rather than silencing anti-war members.

Keep reading

482 160 0 2 654

ZIP | September 5, 2013 11:39 am


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Yarnie - I laugh about Bratty saying that too; if she only knew! You're the best and Country B too! Hugs & Joy :-D


KPG, I did not know you were short & fat! That picture looks like me not you!

You are one beautiful lady.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > You're fine Yarnie.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone see Weiner's angry words towards a man on the news tonight--he is down to 7% followers!

Holder/Weiner's for pres/vice pres! What winners!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I have been staying off KP to get some knitting/sewing done so here is what I finished today.


very nice Jane - you had a busy day. Are they a gift or part of your charity donations?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> very nice Jane - you had a busy day. Are they a gift or part of your charity donations?


I think these will be for my daughter' BD on the 24th unless I find something else to make. I did not put the fuzzy yarn on the scarf as thought it would be too itchy. I did not make both in one day as the scarf took longer but the hat is crocheted so it is fast.

Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://weaselzippers.us/2013/09/05/congressional-black-caucus-ordered-not-to-criticize-obama-on-syria-limit-public-comment-on-the-issue/
> Congressional Black Caucus Ordered Not To Criticize Obama On Syria, Limit Public Comment On The Issue
> 
> Like good lap dogs, they will comply.
> ...


Yes and tonight it was on Greta that Grimms who is a Republican and was for it changed mind. It seems now Obama is sending in planes, not missles . This is not good not good at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> KPG, I did not know you were short & fat! That picture looks like me not you!
> 
> You are one beautiful lady.


love your pixies Janie, especial check.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I think these will be for my daughter' BD on the 24th unless I find something else to make. I did not put the fuzzy yarn on the scarf as thought it would be too itchy. I did not make both in one day as the scarf took longer but the hat is crocheted so it is fast.
> 
> Thank you.


Both nice Jane....very nice. Isn't it great to be able to make these hand-made articles. I truly don't know how any woman can exist without some sort of "hand work" to do. Mt Mom was so talented. There wasn't much she couldn't do --- crochet - knit - sew like a dream- & was quite the accomplished artist. Along with that, she always had an outside job in offices.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janie getting the same way and agree am on the computer to much. I love your hat .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCkitty how is your week going? has the shop been busy???


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://weaselzippers.us/2013/09/05/congressional-black-caucus-ordered-not-to-criticize-obama-on-syria-limit-public-comment-on-the-issue/
> Congressional Black Caucus Ordered Not To Criticize Obama On Syria, Limit Public Comment On The Issue
> 
> Like good lap dogs, they will comply.
> ...


I love that site....I`m a regular poster there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love that site....I`m a regular poster there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love that site....I`m a regular poster there.


I love your keep calm and conitue knitting cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Both nice Jane....very nice. Isn't it great to be able to make these hand-made articles. I truly don't know how any woman can exist without some sort of "hand work" to do. Mt Mom was so talented. There wasn't much she couldn't do --- crochet - knit - sew like a dream- & was quite the accomplished artist. Along with that, she always had an outside job in offices.


you must have had a wonderful mom. You sound very proud of her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I think these will be for my daughter' BD on the 24th unless I find something else to make. I did not put the fuzzy yarn on the scarf as thought it would be too itchy. I did not make both in one day as the scarf took longer but the hat is crocheted so it is fast.
> 
> Thank you.


I think your daughter will be thrilled


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you must have had a wonderful mom. You sound very proud of her.


You know what? Now that I think of her, I did have a wonderful Mom & I am proud of her. I hardly remember her not working. Nevertheless, she did her "crafts" , kept a clean house, always dressed nice. Yeah, I suppose I'm who I am today in no small part thanks to my Mom. I hope she's proud of me & I know it won't be as long as it has been 'till I'll see she, Daddy & my brother in heaven.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Both nice Jane....very nice. Isn't it great to be able to make these hand-made articles. I truly don't know how any woman can exist without some sort of "hand work" to do. Mt Mom was so talented. There wasn't much she couldn't do --- crochet - knit - sew like a dream- & was quite the accomplished artist. Along with that, she always had an outside job in offices.


You're right Georgiegirl; are you working on something for your grands?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have been staying off KP to get some knitting/sewing done so here is what I finished today.


Very nice Janeway. I like the fuzzy trim. As you can see, I was taking on BrattyPatty tonight after the attack on DonnaK on Only In America. I just couldn't help myself. I wanted to provoke her. She was struggling not to appear too unhinged, but I had to put her in her place a couple times. She is so predictably irritating.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCkitty how is your week going? has the shop been busy???


I'm taking your advice Yarnie and looking at all the good things to make sure I'm having good days. Lots of blessings in my life and much to be grateful for.

Shop is usually a little slow from May to July but has been getting busier again since Aug. People are getting ready to make Christmas gifts and most of the new yarns have arrived in so us addicts have to try them out.

Sounds like you've got lots of mags, nice that you can share them with Joey and her friends


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You know what? Now that I think of her, I did have a wonderful Mom & I am proud of her. I hardly remember her not working. Nevertheless, she did her "crafts" , kept a clean house, always dressed nice. Yeah, I suppose I'm who I am today in no small part thanks to my Mom. I hope she's proud of me & I know it won't be as long as it has been 'till I'll see she, Daddy & my brother in heaven.


I would bet that she is proud of you. That is one thing we as christian have to look forward to heaven. No more pain hurt crying sickness, just peace and such love as we have never know from our Father. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Very nice Janeway. I like the fuzzy trim. As you can see, I was taking on BrattyPatty tonight after the attack on DonnaK on Only In America. I just couldn't help myself. I wanted to provoke her. She was struggling not to appear too unhinged, but I had to put her in her place a couple times. She is so predictably irritating.


In your dreams! It takes much more than whining about Obama to provoke me KC. You don't have it.
God Bless You!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm taking your advice Yarnie and looking at all the good things to make sure I'm having good days. Lots of blessings in my life and much to be grateful for.
> 
> Shop is usually a little slow from May to July but has been getting busier again since Aug. People are getting ready to make Christmas gifts and most of the new yarns have arrived in so us addicts have to try them out.
> 
> Sounds like you've got lots of mags, nice that you can share them with Joey and her friends


That is nice we sometimes forget how even little things in our day are blessing. Mine today was chipper, he is a chipmunk. He is fun to watch if you don't move but if you do he runs for it.

I have to many Mag. I always take them to Goodwill or St. Vinnies. But Joey sounds like a person who knows some ladies who would love them.

Ah new yarns you luck one, but Christmas some one posted a topic on KP telling us how many days till Christmas. That was just nasty(I am kidding of course) but when you put numbers down or months you realize it is not far away. I use to tell friends as I never got gifts down by Christmas. That I am already starting on next christmas gifts so I am not behind.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Georgiegirl; are you working on something for your grands?


Not at the moment, but must shortly start on Christmas presents, probably like many of you KPers. One thing I need to get started on...it's not knitting...is framing 5 photos. Need to make copies of them, can do this myself on my office copier. Print them to size to fit in the frames. My Mom took a photo of my brother in an authentic, wool, regulation U.S. Sailor suit..it's the real thing, has a silk tie, 13 buttons in front & lace-up ties at the back waist. It's a size 2. Have a photo of my brother in it in 1935, me in 1940, my DD in 1973, grandson in 2005 & granddaughter in 2006. We were all 2 years old. I have 4 long frames that'll hold 5 photos each. I think this'll be a wonderful present for my DD, the GS, the GD &, of course a present for myself. Can hardly wait to start this next project. Once that's finished, I'll start on my Christmas knitting. How 'bout y'all? What projects are you working on?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is nice we sometimes forget how even little things in our day are blessing. Mine today was chipper, he is a chipmunk. He is fun to watch if you don't move but if you do he runs for it.
> 
> I have to many Mag. I always take them to Goodwill or St. Vinnies. But Joey sounds like a person who knows some ladies who would love them.
> 
> Ah new yarns you luck one, but Christmas some one posted a topic on KP telling us how many days till Christmas. That was just nasty(I am kidding of course) but when you put numbers down or months you realize it is not far away. I use to tell friends as I never got gifts down by Christmas. That I am already starting on next christmas gifts so I am not behind.


This morning hubby called me to front window to see 2 does and 1 had her baby with her. They were all under 1 of the apple trees pulling the branches down to nibble on the tips. By the time I got the camera they moved on so I didn't get a pic


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good night ladies have a good nights sleep and we will see each other tomorrow God willing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love your keep calm and conitue knitting cute.


Thanks very much. I don`t always practice what I preach though. Sometimes I get so flustered with a cable pattern that I have to take it back a few rows.
:mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not at the moment, but must shortly start on Christmas presents, probably like many of you KPers. One thing I need to get started on...it's not knitting...is framing 5 photos. Need to make copies of them, can do this myself on my office copier. Print them to size to fit in the frames. My Mom took a photo of my brother in an authentic, wool, regulation U.S. Sailor suit..it's the real thing, has a silk tie, 13 buttons in front & lace-up ties at the back waist. It's a size 2. Have a photo of my brother in it in 1935, me in 1940, my DD in 1973, grandson in 2005 & granddaughter in 2006. We were all 2 years old. I have 4 long frames that'll hold 5 photos each. I think this'll be a wonderful present for my DD, the GS, the GD &, of course a present for myself. Can hardly wait to start this next project. Once that's finished, I'll start on my Christmas knitting. How 'bout y'all? What projects are you working on?


That's a wonderful gift; perfect keepsake for the family.

I'm going to start on a little design project. A lady with a little toy pomeranian asked to have a coat made him because he has alopecia and is losing all his hair. Because he is going to be virtually bald except for his head, she wanted the coat in a bulky yarn and my patterns are all for worsted weight. This poor little guy is pretty small so I've taken the measurements and will work out the pattern. I didn't know dogs could get alopecia.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely set. Like the way you incorporated the yarns. Very nice result. Where did you get the pattern for the scarf? I've been looking for a neat one like that.

Amazing what one can accomplish when staying off of KP.



Janeway said:


> I have been staying off KP to get some knitting/sewing done so here is what I finished today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Very nice Janeway. I like the fuzzy trim. As you can see, I was taking on BrattyPatty tonight after the attack on DonnaK on Only In America. I just couldn't help myself. I wanted to provoke her. She was struggling not to appear too unhinged, but I had to put her in her place a couple times. She is so predictably irritating.


She is an animal (BrattyPatty). Let me guess, big mouth words from her about helping others, correct? How can one who doesn't even help her own daughter or family members have credibility when preaching to others about charity? BrattyPatty's own daughter received govt assistance while Bratty herself lived in the same conditions without sacrifice to help her own; so I guess charity doesn't begin at home just as long as other people's money can be taken.

Don't waste your time with her or Cheeky Blighter or MaidinBedlam either.

In fact, all the Liberals cannot debate or discuss the issues, they know so little about the world today and reality, they only talk about what happened 200 or 300 years ago. They know nothing of history either so they begin researching and reading and make simple statements because they cannot form opinions nor discuss nor have independent thoughts about that which they learned (if anything).

Being uneducated and unable to comment on today's issues and concerns they resort to name calling, personal degradation, anger and attacks.

They are not in the present and have no future.

They are the entitlement and lowly generation.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is an animal (BrattyPatty). Don't waste your time with her or Cheeky Blighter or MaidinBedlam either.
> 
> In fact, all the Liberals cannot debate or discuss the issues, they know so little about the world today and reality, they only talk about what happened 200 or 300 years ago. They know nothing of history either so they begin researching and reading and make simple statements because they cannot form opinions nor discuss nor have independent thoughts about that which they learned (if anything).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I truly believe that as The New Tea Partiers they have clots in their brains


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love that site....I`m a regular poster there.


Welcome to our thread--hope you stay around. Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I truly believe that as The New Tea Partiers they have clots in their brains


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Very nice Janeway. I like the fuzzy trim. As you can see, I was taking on BrattyPatty tonight after the attack on DonnaK on Only In America. I just couldn't help myself. I wanted to provoke her. She was struggling not to appear too unhinged, but I had to put her in her place a couple times. She is so predictably irritating.


Yes, thank you as she is very uneducated, but thinks she knows it all--but her ignorance shows.

She is really slamming us over on POV because we have not been there. A new person said "old white men" again as it seems there is a lot of hatred n the "black" people, but they seem to get away with bashing others.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Welcome to our thread--hope you stay around. Jane


Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.

:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> In your dreams! It takes much more than whining about Obama to provoke me KC. You don't have it.
> God Bless You!


Well, Bratty we aren't stupid as you seem to think, but your ignorance sticks out like a sore thumb! All you know is to be hateful to any Republican just because you are a Democrat.

As I have said in the past, I have voted for the qualifications of the person. But after being slammed on KP by all of your buddies, I won't ever vote for a Democrat again. You people on KP make me want to vomit!

I have been nice to you especially when your BIL was very ill & dying as I sent you a note saying I was sorry to hear of your grief, but you did not even reply.

MIB slammed you for not being with him sooner, but you are still "friends" with that crazy woman! If Admin does not kick her off for slamming DonnieK then Admin has lost its credibility with hundreds of followers as just read all of the comments on that thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
> I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
> Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.
> 
> :thumbup:


Hi WendyBee - your avatar is so cute! Welcome to this thread where lots of us conservatives hang out. We talk about lots of things but mostly enjoy our relationship with one another.

Glad to be e-quainted with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, thank you as she is very uneducated, but thinks she knows it all--but her ignorance shows.
> 
> She is really slamming us over on POV because we have not been there. A new person said "old white men" again as it seems there is a lot of hatred n the "black" people, but they seem to get away with bashing others.


Who cares - probably baiting us, we don't read and/or post, so she gets angry. Let her, she enjoys that state.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
> I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
> Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.
> 
> :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I truly believe that as The New Tea Partiers they have clots in their brains


I'll keep my comment to myself ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
> I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
> Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes,


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone remember these?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
> I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
> Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.
> 
> :thumbup:


Same here but always get distracted byt something else. Caffeine really start my day too. :shock: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Anyone remember these?


yes car hops chili dogs root beer yes . But right now need a coffee fix.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Very nice Janeway. I like the fuzzy trim. As you can see, I was taking on BrattyPatty tonight after the attack on DonnaK on Only In America. I just couldn't help myself. I wanted to provoke her. She was struggling not to appear too unhinged, but I had to put her in her place a couple times. She is so predictably irritating.


Do you know what you do with a fly when it irritates you. :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This morning hubby called me to front window to see 2 does and 1 had her baby with her. They were all under 1 of the apple trees pulling the branches down to nibble on the tips. By the time I got the camera they moved on so I didn't get a pic


Oh that had to be lovey to see. I have a little bunny that every morning when sitting out back comes over to eat the clover. Should take a camera with me too. Today a mommy cardnial was out calling for her baby near me. sat still did not feel the need to be attack by her .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know dogs could get that too WCKitty. Poor thing .It will really be cold this winter. he will need a coat for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why would we be surprise by what the left has to say.

I didn't know they joined the Tea Party. Change of heart maybe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Jane I have a problem without caffeine. I need 2 or 3 cups to get my day started.
> I like the pictures and sayings you have at the ready.


nice nice ones Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is an animal (BrattyPatty). Let me guess, big mouth words from her about helping others, correct? How can one who doesn't even help her own daughter or family members have credibility when preaching to others about charity? BrattyPatty's own daughter received govt assistance while Bratty herself lived in the same conditions without sacrifice to help her own; so I guess charity doesn't begin at home just as long as other people's money can be taken.
> 
> Don't waste your time with her or Cheeky Blighter or MaidinBedlam either.
> 
> ...


I approve of this message. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I approve of this message. :thumbup:


You crack me up dear lady! Hope you have a stupendous day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness Jane....I meant to type I like your Indian avatar. So sorry. I was listening to some Toby Keith songs, and 'Should`ve Been a Cowboy' came up on my playlist while I was typing.
I feel so foolish...so sorry about that. I hope I didn`t offend you. If I did - I truly apologise.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi WendyBee - your avatar is so cute! Welcome to this thread where lots of us conservatives hang out. We talk about lots of things but mostly enjoy our relationship with one another.
> 
> *Glad to be e-quainted with you.*


What a great saying...I love it.
Thanks KPG, and the same to you too
:mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a wonderful gift; perfect keepsake for the family.
> 
> I'm going to start on a little design project. A lady with a little toy pomeranian asked to have a coat made him because he has alopecia and is losing all his hair. Because he is going to be virtually bald except for his head, she wanted the coat in a bulky yarn and my patterns are all for worsted weight. This poor little guy is pretty small so I've taken the measurements and will work out the pattern. I didn't know dogs could get alopecia.


Oh that is so nice of you to make him a coat. Someone gave us a boarder collie when we first got married. Shasta was losing her hair. She was just a pup as she got older she grew in the most beautiful coat. I think the flea meds had made her lose her hair but never heard of a dog losing all of their hair. Poor doggie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, thank you as she is very uneducated, but thinks she knows it all--but her ignorance shows.
> 
> She is really slamming us over on POV because we have not been there. A new person said "old white men" again as it seems there is a lot of hatred n the "black" people, but they seem to get away with bashing others.


They are full of white prejudice and can't see it or won't see it. Animal is the word.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
> I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
> Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.
> 
> :thumbup:


What kind of things are you making for Christmas? I just do slippers and mittens.But wait until the last minute. :shock: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

song


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes,


Yes that is what we do. But I am not old yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

a song for all no matter what is happening in the world today. It still is.
forgot to add it.  well coffee is needed by me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins...I`m making a red afghan for friends down the street. For our friend Bill next door I`m making a 2 tone afghan with hopefully matching cushions.
I also have a wedding afghan to make for my son and his new wife. Plus 2 baby afghans which don`t have to be finished til January and April. i`ve started one baby afghan, but haven`t even thought of a design for the other baby yet due in April....our first grandchild.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

no matter what is happening in the world today a song to remember it is a wonderful world


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Country Bumpkins...I`m making a red afghan for friends down the street. For our friend Bill next door I`m making a 2 tone afghan with hopefully matching cushions.
> I also have a wedding afghan to make for my son and his new wife. Plus 2 baby afghans which don`t have to be finished til January and April. i`ve started one baby afghan, but haven`t even thought of a design for the other baby yet due in April....our first grandchild.


Girl you better stay up all night to get all of that done. :lol: You must be a fast knitter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Country Bumpkins...I`m making a red afghan for friends down the street. For our friend Bill next door I`m making a 2 tone afghan with hopefully matching cushions.
> I also have a wedding afghan to make for my son and his new wife. Plus 2 baby afghans which don`t have to be finished til January and April. i`ve started one baby afghan, but haven`t even thought of a design for the other baby yet due in April....our first grandchild.


So I am guessing but you seem to be a bit busy lady. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness Jane....I meant to type I like your Indian avatar. So sorry. I was listening to some Toby Keith songs, and 'Should`ve Been a Cowboy' came up on my playlist while I was typing.
> I feel so foolish...so sorry about that. I hope I didn`t offend you. If I did - I truly apologise.


Love that song but now will be singing it all day. Thaats how my mind works.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness Jane....I meant to type I like your Indian avatar. So sorry. I was listening to some Toby Keith songs, and 'Should`ve Been a Cowboy' came up on my playlist while I was typing.
> I feel so foolish...so sorry about that. I hope I didn`t offend you. If I did - I truly apologise.


No, you did not offend me as I did notice but it isn't a problem just glad you are here with us as most of the time we have lots of fun.

Yarnie is our reporter so laughter is the best medicine. Stay with us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what you do with a fly when it irritates you. :roll: ;-)


Yes, she would post the raid can as if she wanted to kill me off! Such a woman!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, she would post the raid can as if she wanted to kill me off! Such a woman!


Wrong answer ... splat it dead and flick it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong answer ... splat it dead and flick it.


now they the other side do not have to worry about the use of 'PEST'icide, You do know what I mean the Left and the use of Raid can's


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jane, love your cowboy avatar.
> I was reading this thread while waiting for my caffeine to kick in.
> Have got so many knitting projects on the go to finish by Christmas, I need caffeine to jump start my day.
> 
> :thumbup:


Hi Wendy,
I like your signature "stay calm, carry yarn". I'm a coffee addict too, enjoy my morning coffee in a huge ceramic mug I got last Christmas (it holds 2 x my regular mug). Hope to see more of you here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that had to be lovey to see. I have a little bunny that every morning when sitting out back comes over to eat the clover. Should take a camera with me too. Today a mommy cardnial was out calling for her baby near me. sat still did not feel the need to be attack by her .


Seems too quiet here this morning, only the odd chirp instead of the regular bird chorus. Cooler today and the mist on the lake is heavier and sticking around longer so maybe the birds are sleeping in


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> now they the other side do not have to worry about the use of 'PEST'icide, You do know what I mean the Left and the use of Raid can's


Ya, I know all about their stupid antics. I have an electrified bug splatter - like a game to swat and splat! Love it and works every time without having to think about them or getting my hands dirty!

Dead - done - trashed (where they belong). :-D Pests too ...

Hey - new name game:

Whack Em - Splat Em!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Country Bumpkins...I`m making a red afghan for friends down the street. For our friend Bill next door I`m making a 2 tone afghan with hopefully matching cushions.
> I also have a wedding afghan to make for my son and his new wife. Plus 2 baby afghans which don`t have to be finished til January and April. i`ve started one baby afghan, but haven`t even thought of a design for the other baby yet due in April....our first grandchild.


Congratulations on your 1st grand, exciting times ahead for you. That's a lot of aghans, but they can keep you warm while you work on them over the winter. Do you crochet too?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems too quiet here this morning, only the odd chirp instead of the regular bird chorus. Cooler today and the mist on the lake is heavier and sticking around longer so maybe the birds are sleeping in


I hear you with the mist. Way up high here in the WV mountains the mist was so low here this morning that hubby had to put on his fog lights and high beams to see to get out of the driveway.
Love your kitty avatar....looks so much like my kitty Otis that I had to look twice.
Here`s our newly adopted kitty Alfie. We`ve had him a month today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM
> 
> no matter what is happening in the world today a song to remember it is a wonderful world


 :thumbup: yes it is


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Congratulations on your 1st grand, exciting times ahead for you. That's a lot of aghans, but they can keep you warm while you work on them over the winter. Do you crochet too?


Westcoastkitty...I wish I could crochet but I can`t. I`ve seen some absolutely gorgeous crochet afghan patterns that I would love to make one day, but I just can`t get the hang of it.
My cousin tried to teach me years ago. She even held my hand in hers trying to crochet, but my hand just doesn`t flow the way hers did.
I`ve watched dozens of youtube videos on the basics, but it just doesn`t look right.
I really am in awe of people who can both knit and crochet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I hear you with the mist. Way up high here in the WV mountains the mist was so low here this morning that hubby had to put on his fog lights and high beams to see to get out of the driveway.
> Love your kitty avatar....looks so much like my kitty Otis that I had to look twice.
> Here`s our newly adopted kitty Alfie. We`ve had him a month today.


Alfie is adorable; he has beautiful markings. Is he as shy as he looks? That's our Charlie - he was an amazing cat and we still miss him alot. He was with us for 18 years


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I made a delicious meatloaf in a slow cooker last night along with cauliflower patties on my griddle. DH requested seconds on both. 


The meatloaf smelled fantastic while cooking and was so easy and the most moist loaf I've ever made or eaten. 
Cauliflower patties were great too! I think leftovers will be fine re-heated.

Anyone want me to type up and PM the recipes? 

Just add your name to the list:

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

1. CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made a delicious meatloaf in a slow cooker last night along with cauliflower patties on my griddle. DH requested seconds on both.
> 
> The meatloaf smelled fantastic while cooking and was so easy and the most moist loaf I've ever made or eaten.
> Cauliflower patties were great too!
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That was fast - who's on first? :XD: 

Better get typing ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1. CB


hey I am one how did you get to be one, I don't like being twoeze


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh wow those cauliflower patties sounds gorgeous.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That was fast - who's on first? :XD:
> 
> Better get typing ...


Me of course I am always RIGHT.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow those cauliflower patties sounds gorgeous.


You have to put your name on list. :roll: :XD:

She's a number person, so watch out she will give you what two is for. Many be 4 is two. 
Oh heck just tell her you want that .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me of course I am always RIGHT.


You are not the only one. :wink:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made a delicious meatloaf in a slow cooker last night along with cauliflower patties on my griddle. DH requested seconds on both.
> 
> The meatloaf smelled fantastic while cooking and was so easy and the most moist loaf I've ever made or eaten.
> Cauliflower patties were great too! I think leftovers will be fine re-heated.
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you WCKitty. Alfie is anything but shy, but he`s a sweetheart.
I`m so sorry about your beloved Charlie. We used to have a black cat called Charlie. We rescued him from our neighbours as they abandoned him when their house caught on fire 5 years ago. He went missing 2 years ago, never saw him again. 
But Otis who we adopted earlier this year is an absolute sweetheart. He seems grateful for every bit of food and love that we give him.
See how similar he is to your Charlie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you WCKitty. Alfie is anything but shy, but he`s a sweetheart.
> I`m so sorry about your beloved Charlie. We used to have a black cat called Charlie. We rescued him from our neighbours as they abandoned him when their house caught on fire 5 years ago. He went missing 2 years ago, never saw him again.
> But Otis who we adopted earlier this year is an absolute sweetheart. He seems grateful for every bit of food and love that we give him.
> See how similar he is to your Charlie.


Oh you have a good heart to help Charlie. I love Otis can I borrow him . Cat we have from shelter to. It was hubbys birthday and fathers day gift. Call him wild willie was a hand full when youn but now has mellowed out. He is norweign like me why because he like to talk to you. When every I ask him how is his day he goes full ahead with the meow got to love him he is so like me. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You have to put your name on list. :roll: :XD:
> 
> She's a number person, so watch out she will give you what two is for. Many be 4 is two.
> Oh heck just tell her you want that .


  :thumbup: Just typed them up - will forward. Two to you too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not the only one. :wink:


I'm the one and only, well behind the True One and Only!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks yarn lady. Otis has the most beautiful soft fur. I have to brush him every day - sometimes twice a day because he likes going in the woods and has those little green sticky ball things stuck to his fur. Hubby calls `em 'hitchhikers', but I call `em 'bobby buttons'


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh please feel sorry for me the Wool and Sheep show is starting in Jefferson. So far so good. Not going but you don't know what will hapen tomorrow or Sunday.

I don't need to start another add to the stash,patterns ect.

It's a yarn and spinners dream. two huge buildings full. Should not even be posting about it. My mind is in a spin thinking about what I am missing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks yarn lady. Otis has the most beautiful soft fur. I have to brush him every day - sometimes twice a day because he likes going in the woods and has those little green sticky ball things stuck to his fur. Hubby calls `em 'hitchhikers', but I call `em 'bobby buttons'


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Wille is the same but indoor cat. Live by two roads,plus I just love to keep him in.
Know what you mean have to brush here, long hair.

I know what you mean about bobby buttons , the dogs I havae had would get their fur matted with them. No dogs now miss them but wild wille makes up for it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations. Grandmotherhood Rocks. Wish I were your neighbor.



WendyBee said:


> Country Bumpkins...I`m making a red afghan for friends down the street. For our friend Bill next door I`m making a 2 tone afghan with hopefully matching cushions.
> I also have a wedding afghan to make for my son and his new wife. Plus 2 baby afghans which don`t have to be finished til January and April. i`ve started one baby afghan, but haven`t even thought of a design for the other baby yet due in April....our first grandchild.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Just typed them up - will forward. Two to you too.


two is good. two two and two. :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And you are the Illustrator who also contributes laughter to the day. Love your cartoons, etc..


Janeway said:


> No, you did not offend me as I did notice but it isn't a problem just glad you are here with us as most of the time we have lots of fun.
> 
> Yarnie is our reporter so laughter is the best medicine. Stay with us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

recipes sent to
CB, Yarnie, WendyBee, Joey and KC

If you requested but didn't receive, please LMK again.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1. CB


 2. RU Love meatloaves and cauliflower sounds like a winner. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> 2. RU Love meatloaves and cauliflower sounds like a winner. Thanks


Sent - enjoy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks KPG... having difficulty in opening it though. 
I don`t have a Mac PC


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> In your dreams! It takes much more than whining about Obama to provoke me KC. You don't have it.
> God Bless You!


Not really. Proof is that you are here attempting to make a point, but as usual, failing miserably.

BTW: what happened to the vow you took on not posting nasty comments? Already brushed aside? Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Westcoastkitty...I wish I could crochet but I can`t. I`ve seen some absolutely gorgeous crochet afghan patterns that I would love to make one day, but I just can`t get the hang of it.
> My cousin tried to teach me years ago. She even held my hand in hers trying to crochet, but my hand just doesn`t flow the way hers did.
> I`ve watched dozens of youtube videos on the basics, but it just doesn`t look right.
> I really am in awe of people who can both knit and crochet.


WendyBee -- I identify with your lack of crocheting skills - I've also tried & tried to no avail - when I look at a crochet pattern it's like attempting to read Chinese - totally not getting through to me ---- BUT------have been able to read knitting patterns since I learned to knit at 10 - go figure ----BUT----I like knitting things better anyway - that is except for the things my grandmother knitted for me----sure do miss grandma for a number of reasons....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks KPG... having difficulty in opening it though.
> I don`t have a Mac PC


Oh, darn, stupid me. I'll turn the file into a word document and re-send to everyone. Sooooo sorry I forgot - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> WendyBee -- I identify with your lack of crocheting skills - I've also tried & tried to no avail - when I look at a crochet pattern it's like attempting to read Chinese - totally not getting through to me ---- BUT------have been able to read knitting patterns since I learned to knit at 10 - go figure ----BUT----I like knitting things better anyway - that is except for the things my grandmother knitted for me----sure do miss grandma for a number of reasons....


Oh Lordy---I messed up - meant the things my grandmother CROCHETED for me....sorry aout that......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Lordy---I messed up - meant the things my grandmother CROCHETED for me....sorry aout that......


I didn't even pick up on your minor mistake - all Chinese to me too I guess!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for the emails kpg... it opened perfectly on my second attempt.
Now that autumn is almost upon us, my crock pot will be spending a lot of time on my kitchen counter. It`s perfect for cock au vin, chili and pot roasts. Now I can add your recipe to the list too.
I`ve made my own Panko crumbs in the past when I`ve made mozzerella sticks by hand. I just whizzed some stale bread (left to air dry overnight)in my blender. Baked them on a cookie shjeet til light brown and crunchy, then whizzed them in the blender again. Much cheaper than the store bought ones. That way you can control the salt content too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much for the emails kpg... it opened perfectly on my second attempt.
> Now that autumn is almost upon us, my crock pot will be spending a lot of time on my kitchen counter.


  Will send a crockpot recipe for Cheesy Bacon Potatoes that are delish as well!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made a delicious meatloaf in a slow cooker last night along with cauliflower patties on my griddle. DH requested seconds on both.
> 
> The meatloaf smelled fantastic while cooking and was so easy and the most moist loaf I've ever made or eaten.
> Cauliflower patties were great too! I think leftovers will be fine re-heated.
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will send a crockpot recipe for Cheesy Bacon Potatoes that are delish as well!


Want this 1 also....THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made a delicious meatloaf in a slow cooker last night along with cauliflower patties on my griddle. DH requested seconds on both.
> 
> The meatloaf smelled fantastic while cooking and was so easy and the most moist loaf I've ever made or eaten.
> Cauliflower patties were great too! I think leftovers will be fine re-heated.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey, ya, Georgiegirl.

You're supposed to put your name on the list when you quote reply!  

I'll get you cooking but please PM me your e-mail address as i type up the recipes and then forward to your e-mail as it impossible to attach files to a PM


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> 2. RU Love meatloaves and cauliflower sounds like a winner. Thanks


Lukelucy would like to be on the meatloaf list!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Just typed them up - will forward. Two to you too.


May I be whatever number is left (I mean right)?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much for the emails kpg... it opened perfectly on my second attempt.
> Now that autumn is almost upon us, my crock pot will be spending a lot of time on my kitchen counter. It`s perfect for cock au vin, chili and pot roasts. Now I can add your recipe to the list too.
> I`ve made my own Panko crumbs in the past when I`ve made mozzerella sticks by hand. I just whizzed some stale bread (left to air dry overnight)in my blender. Baked them on a cookie shjeet til light brown and crunchy, then whizzed them in the blender again. Much cheaper than the store bought ones. That way you can control the salt content too.


Great idea!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> May I be whatever number is left (I mean right)?


Good one! Will send.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Lukelucy would like to be on the meatloaf list!


You are - will send.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Great idea!


Thanks Jane. And you can freeze leftovers in a ziplock bag for future use. Think of the money you`ll save. 
Sorry breadcrumb company
:mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TRx7c_L1RjM funny


Oh baby Ostrichs cute so cute. But not so cute when they are grown. Their feet can break bones.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will send a crockpot recipe for Cheesy Bacon Potatoes that are delish as well!


I'd like that one too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Taking a break from spinning and thought I would say hi


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

well hi back at you. What are you spinning and what color?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Recieved a lovely post card, Rocky mountain.

Son wrote Doesn't suck!

Still alive.

DIL writes we are having a great time, Love ya.

I have always told people 

My first son was my pride and joy.

this one is my love and laughter.

Wonder where he gets it from.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Recieved a lovely post card, Rocky mountain.
> 
> Son wrote Doesn't suck!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now all the comedians are making fun of o. That is bad for him. They are usually on his side.OOOPPPSS


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, ya, Georgiegirl.
> 
> You're supposed to put your name on the list when you quote reply!
> 
> I'll get you cooking but please PM me your e-mail address as i type up the recipes and then forward to your e-mail as it impossible to attach files to a PM


Tanks for sending me to school as to how to contact you for the recipes, will PM you with my e-Emil address. Made a rib-BBQ crock pot dinner tonight that I got off our KP. Look forward to,your recipes.
Georgiegirl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TRx7c_L1RjM funny


What the heck .... wonder why they spin like that? I noticed most circle counter-clockwise, I'm dizzy watching them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Taking a break from spinning and thought I would say hi


Do you spin clockwise or counter clockwise? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Recieved a lovely post card, Rocky mountain.
> 
> Son wrote Doesn't suck!
> 
> ...


Hmmmm ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What the heck .... wonder why they spin like that? I noticed most circle counter-clockwise, I'm dizzy watching them.


It just reminded me of someone . :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now all the comedians are making fun of o. That is bad for him. They are usually on his side.OOOPPPSS


He should look at the bright side, nothing he can do or say now will ruin his credibility any further.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Recieved a lovely post card, Rocky mountain.
> 
> Son wrote Doesn't suck!
> 
> ...


Mom! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Tanks for sending me to school as to how to contact you for the recipes, will PM you with my e-Emil address. Made a rib-BBQ crock pot dinner tonight that I got off our KP. Look forward to,your recipes.
> Georgiegirl


Cool - I did send them. Enjoy!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool - I did send them. Enjoy!


Thanks again, you are truly a dear.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, this is for you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my, that spider is way too scary for me. Mercy, it looks like it's grinning at me with it's teeth & those eyes are frightening. Help me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made a delicious meatloaf in a slow cooker last night along with cauliflower patties on my griddle. DH requested seconds on both.
> 
> The meatloaf smelled fantastic while cooking and was so easy and the most moist loaf I've ever made or eaten.
> Cauliflower patties were great too! I think leftovers will be fine re-heated.
> ...


One of these days I will have to get a slow cooker; have never used one


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you WCKitty. Alfie is anything but shy, but he`s a sweetheart.
> I`m so sorry about your beloved Charlie. We used to have a black cat called Charlie. We rescued him from our neighbours as they abandoned him when their house caught on fire 5 years ago. He went missing 2 years ago, never saw him again.
> But Otis who we adopted earlier this year is an absolute sweetheart. He seems grateful for every bit of food and love that we give him.
> See how similar he is to your Charlie.


I'm glad you were able to give your Charlie a loving home for a few years. You're right - Otis looks so much like Charlie when he was younger (before he got the white whiskers and grey hairs). I'm sure you'll agree that they are very handsome boys.

We got Charlie and hs sister, Sally, when we moved into the country in 1993. Sally was tiny, short haired dynamo that often got Charlie down on his back so she could clean his ears and face for him. She died in 1998 and in 1999 we got Nellie to keep Charlie company. Didn`t work - she loved people, but hated other cats. Sadly, Nellie died in 2007. We still have a stray named Hugo who adopted us in 2001 but he isn`t very well and 9 of the 12 ferals that we trapped and neutered when we moved here in 2000.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks yarn lady. Otis has the most beautiful soft fur. I have to brush him every day - sometimes twice a day because he likes going in the woods and has those little green sticky ball things stuck to his fur. Hubby calls `em 'hitchhikers', but I call `em 'bobby buttons'


I remember those green sticky balls, not only got into the cat hair, but onto our clothes too


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> One of these days I will have to get a slow cooker; have never used one


Yes! My Mom had 1 & used it extensively - thought she was on to something good so went & bought myself 1 - then got 1 for my DD. They're reasonably priced. You'll most likely be glad if you get 1.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh please feel sorry for me the Wool and Sheep show is starting in Jefferson. So far so good. Not going but you don't know what will hapen tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> I don't need to start another add to the stash,patterns ect.
> 
> It's a yarn and spinners dream. two huge buildings full. Should not even be posting about it. My mind is in a spin thinking about what I am missing.


Oh no - I feel for you Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Recieved a lovely post card, Rocky mountain.
> 
> Son wrote Doesn't suck!
> 
> ...


That`s wonderful Yarnie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes! My Mom had 1 & used it extensively - thought she was on to something good so went & bought myself 1 - then got 1 for my DD. They're reasonably priced. You'll most likely be glad if you get 1.


I have two - small and larger for roasts and to feed more folks. I love to throw anything and everything in, leave it alone for hours, and have a delicious one container meal made with no fuss.

Pot roasts, burritos, pulled pork/chicken, vegetables, meatloaf, potatoes, stews, soups, anything!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have two - small and larger for roasts and to feed more folks. I love to throw anything and everything in, leave it alone for hours, and have a delicious one container meal made with no fuss.
> 
> Pot roasts, burritos, pulled pork/chicken, vegetables, meatloaf, potatoes, stews, soups, anything!


don`t the veggies overcook if put in at the same time with meat


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> don`t the veggies overcook if put in at the same time with meat


No . You put the veggies on the bottom because it takes longer for them to cook.You need to get you one. Best favor ever. All juicy and tender.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Every 6 months or so, we go to our local butcher and ask him for some beef fat. Two months ago he gave us a huge boxful....about 20 pounds in weight. And on that beef fat was about 5 pounds of beef that I thinly sliced. and put in ziplock bags. I cooked some of the beef in some broth in the slow cooker for a few hours and used it for 2 steak and ale pies.
In total I used 2 packages of foil, and 25 ziplock gallon sized freezer bags full of beef fat for my freezer....2 of the ziplock bags were full of beef for future recipes.
When I made the crockpot beef, I baked a huge pan full of beef fat, drained off the fat, in a rinsed out french cut green bean can and put it in the freezer . A few hours later it had solidified and I had excellent lard to make the pastry with. Our dog and cats enjoyed the baked beef fat that I added to their food dishes when it cooled down.
I haven`t bought shortening in a long time since I`ve been getting our beef fat from the butchers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where is Bonnie? Haven't seen her in awhile. WCK are you having fun at the fair?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> One of these days I will have to get a slow cooker; have never used one


WCK: I've decided I must fine you for not having a slow cooker.

You cannot make a proper chili, red sauce, pot roast or red beans and rice without one. 

If you do not have a griddle, I'm afraid I cannot respond to you again! :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> don`t the veggies overcook if put in at the same time with meat


Not the way I cook. For example, if making a roast with veggies, I place the seasoned roast on the bottom, cover to the brim with veggies and potatoes, fill with a liquid (water, broth, stock, made sauce, etc). and walk away.

Depending on what you make you can add the veggies in at a different time yet most of my meals are 'all in' at the same time.

I love cooking with one. As I said prior, I have two. I prefer the larger one as I can make roasts and add more veggies. The larger of mine has three heat settings and the best part is a ceramic liner that lift out from the appliance base for cleaning.

Our smaller one we use for chili and red beans and rice or when we want to keep meatballs in sauce warm for a party gathering for example. That one is just a pot on a heating plate actually.

Both are electric.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . You put the veggies on the bottom because it takes longer for them to cook.You need to get you one. Best favor ever. All juicy and tender.


Oh, great, someone who puts the veggies on the bottom when I just posted I put them on the top!

I'm sure it doesn't matter because the meals always come out delicious!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wedding is today. It's been a busy and hectic week. We will be leaving Ft. Collins very early tomorrow to drop several off at the Denver airport and then making our way back home. Next up, the twins. 

I got to go to The Loopy Ewe yarn shop yesterday. So many yarns to choose from! Came away with three skeins of beautiful sock yarns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is Bonnie? Haven't seen her in awhile. WCK are you having fun at the fair?


I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Wedding is today. It's been a busy and hectic week. We will be leaving Ft. Collins very early tomorrow to drop several off at the Denver airport and then making our way back home. Next up, the twins.
> 
> I got to go to The Loopy Ewe yarn shop yesterday. So many yarns to choose from! Came away with three skeins of beautiful sock yarns.


Yeah! I hope the wedding is fabulous! Cannot wait to hear about it and see some pics. Blessings and safe travels.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, great, someone who puts the veggies on the bottom when I just posted I put them on the top!
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter because the meals always come out delicious!


Bottom or top just easier on the cook isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I've decided I must fine you for not having a slow cooker.
> 
> You cannot make a proper chili, red sauce or red beans and rice without one.
> 
> If you do not have a griddle, I'm afraid I cannot respond to you again! :roll:


Oh great now what will I do . I have a griddle which I haven't used it is still in the box.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.


Me three.

Last I saw her post was about birthdays.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Wedding is today. It's been a busy and hectic week. We will be leaving Ft. Collins very early tomorrow to drop several off at the Denver airport and then making our way back home. Next up, the twins.
> 
> I got to go to The Loopy Ewe yarn shop yesterday. So many yarns to choose from! Came away with three skeins of beautiful sock yarns.


Oh have a good time.

Love the name Loopy Ewe shop. I am loopy when I go to yarn shops too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Second day and no wool show, boy am I proud of me. 

Boy I know I am missing it my big bag full of goodies.


I so pity me woe is me woe is me.

I think it is called and addiction.

Well I still have tomorrow to get through.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great now what will I do . I have a griddle which I haven't used it is still in the box.


Take it out and make some pancakes, bacon and eggs for breakfast with home fries (my DH's favorite). For lunch make grilled ham, tomato and cheese sandwiches. For dinner make a chicken quesadilla with grilled pineapple. Then you are redeemed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is Bonnie? Haven't seen her in awhile. WCK are you having fun at the fair?


I was thinking of Bonnie last night too. I don`t think she mentioned another trip to her daughters. Hope everything is ok. I`m off to the fair tomorrow, looking forward to it. I`ve heard the exhibits are great again. There is even a dog trial where the dogs are going to herd ducks -- yes ducks! Have to see that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Second day and no wool show, boy am I proud of me.
> 
> Boy I know I am missing it my big bag full of goodies.
> 
> ...


Stay strong. You'll need the energy to carry all your bagged purchases tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Take it out and make some pancakes, bacon and eggs for breakfast with home fries (my DH's favorite). For lunch make grilled ham, tomato and cheese sandwiches. For dinner make a chicken quesadilla. Then you are redeemed.


great now I have to use it or you will disown me. Isn't it bad enough I am missing yarn and wool show.

Woe is me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I was thinking of Bonnie last night too. I don`t think she mentioned another trip to her daughters. Hope everything is ok. I`m off to the fair tomorrow, looking forward to it. I`ve heard the exhibits are great again. There is even a dog trial where the dogs are going to herd ducks -- yes ducks! Have to see that.


That will be fun - have a good time for all of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I've decided I must fine you for not having a slow cooker.
> 
> You cannot make a proper chili, red sauce, pot roast or red beans and rice without one.
> 
> If you do not have a griddle, I'm afraid I cannot respond to you again! :roll:


Oh no! - I`m in disgrace. Will have to think about the slow cooker - usually thought of it as good for stews but since I prefer my veggies on the crisp side, thought they would go soft and mushy in a slow cooker.

I do have an electric griddle that I use mainly for pancakes when we have company. Also have a wonderful non-electric grill with ridges that dh gave me last year that is great for grilling meat and veggies.

Have I redeemed myself a little


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> great now I have to use it or you will disown me. Isn't it bad enough I am missing yarn and wool show.
> 
> Woe is me.


You cannot disown family. I _can_ hit you over the head with your griddle. Get cooking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget pictures. 

Lots of yarn ones so I can see what I miss.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot disown family. I can hit you over the head with your griddle. Get cooking.


Oh great now I will have to have a brain transplant too.

First I have to find where I put it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh have a good time.
> 
> Love the name Loopy Ewe shop. I am loopy when I go to yarn shops too.


... when you go .... I think, always :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Wedding is today. It's been a busy and hectic week. We will be leaving Ft. Collins very early tomorrow to drop several off at the Denver airport and then making our way back home. Next up, the twins.
> 
> I got to go to The Loopy Ewe yarn shop yesterday. So many yarns to choose from! Came away with three skeins of beautiful sock yarns.


An exciting day for all of you. Have a wonderful time and look forward to hearing all about it. And new socks to look forward to


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Second day and no wool show, boy am I proud of me.
> 
> Boy I know I am missing it my big bag full of goodies.
> 
> ...


keep busy and go thru your stash to stay strong


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! - I`m in disgrace. Will have to think about the slow cooker - usually thought of it as good for stews but since I prefer my veggies on the crisp side, thought they would go soft and mushy in a slow cooker.
> 
> I do have an electric griddle that I use mainly for pancakes when we have company. Also have a wonderful non-electric grill with ridges that dh gave me last year that is great for grilling meat and veggies.
> 
> Have I redeemed myself a little


Yes you have. I'll continue responding to you so you'll get a slow cooker. You can put your veggies in 'later' so they are more to your liking. However, you must expand your griddle cooking.

For instance, re-heat your pizza slices on your griddle - much better than the microwave or a pan on your stove. All done at one too. Once heated and before serving, I'll flip the slices top side down for 20 seconds too - fab!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great now I will have to have a brain transplant too.
> 
> First I have to find where I put it.


Check the fridge or your yarn bowl. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK ladies time for me to sign off and get some cleaning done and some errands completed.

Tomorrow I'm assisting my BF with some painting and delivery of her new furniture. I made her some embellished fabric decorative boards for her bath walls from a shower curtain and a valance for the window as well.

Now I'll do some painting and stenciling for her.

Next, I'll be making a mantle cover, paint/stencil a focus wall in her dining room and sew drapes and pillows for the living room.

Finally I have to do some work in her den.

Busy times but I love creating beautiful things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You all just have to go to active topic and look at 

topic Craigs List.

If true ya if a joke to to funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK ladies time for me to sign off and get some cleaning done and some errands completed.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm assisting my BF with some painting and delivery of her new furniture. I made her some embellished fabric decorative boards for her bath walls from a shower curtain and a valance for the window as well.
> 
> ...


When will you be available to do a redo here???? :shock: :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! I hope the wedding is fabulous! Cannot wait to hear about it and see some pics. Blessings and safe travels.


Me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Take it out and make some pancakes, bacon and eggs for breakfast with home fries (my DH's favorite). For lunch make grilled ham, tomato and cheese sandwiches. For dinner make a chicken quesadilla with grilled pineapple. Then you are redeemed.


What kind of griddle are you talking about? George Foreman? Or one without the top? I am getting hungry. We love grilled sandwiches. I have the gf grill but just use my waffle iron for sandwiches. Tastes so much better grilled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! - I`m in disgrace. Will have to think about the slow cooker - usually thought of it as good for stews but since I prefer my veggies on the crisp side, thought they would go soft and mushy in a slow cooker.
> 
> I do have an electric griddle that I use mainly for pancakes when we have company. Also have a wonderful non-electric grill with ridges that dh gave me last year that is great for grilling meat and veggies.
> 
> Have I redeemed myself a little


You have to get one because you are missing out. Throw everything in at the first of the day and come home to the most wonderful smelling house ready to eat .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK ladies time for me to sign off and get some cleaning done and some errands completed.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm assisting my BF with some painting and delivery of her new furniture. I made her some embellished fabric decorative boards for her bath walls from a shower curtain and a valance for the window as well.
> 
> ...


 You know we want to see pics. Take your camera with you! :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of griddle are you talking about? George Foreman? Or one without the top? I am getting hungry. We love grilled sandwiches. I have the gf grill but just use my waffle iron for sandwiches. Tastes so much better grilled.


I'm back for a few minutes. No, I call my George Foreman grill a grill kinda like a press - no?

When I mention a griddle, I mean an open (no top) cooking surface. I make lots of things on my griddle; the grill not so much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> When will you be available to do a redo here???? :shock: :?:


How many rooms? I must schedule. In the midst of making her valance my bobbin winder (part of my machine) stopped working.

I spent two hours taking my machine apart and putting back together, cleaned it as I went.

Got the winder working perfectly but now the machine only sews with the feed dogs down. The switch to lift the dogs does nothing.

Grrrh. Now I have to figure that out before any more sewing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to get one because you are missing out. Throw everything in at the first of the day and come home to the most wonderful smelling house ready to eat .


You eat your house? Red sauce or white?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You eat your house? Red sauce or white?


 Red of course.ops: :lol: Oh yeah. Griddle, grill 2 separate things. I have no griddle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know we want to see pics. Take your camera with you! :!:


Too funny. BF just called and is so excited with her new sofa I 'made' her buy. She screamed, "I LOVE it!"

She had chosen a sofa in a traditional style and print that was too old style for her and the same old same old.

I encouraged her into a completely different style, color, size, etc.
Then took her shopping for dining room and living room furniture to complement.

She was timid and 2nd guessing her decisions. I only pointed out the furniture, colors, and accessories that she told me she wanted but never would buy.

We are transforming her entire place with furniture, fabric, paint and accessories. She told me first day - No, I do not want to do any painting. :-D

She now trusts me after doing her bathroom last week and having her sofa delivered this morning.

The sofa is a microsuede solid Merlot color, and as she said, she loves it. She thanked me for pushing her out of her comfort zone and now cannot wait for me to sew and paint and have the furnishings she ordered delivered and in place.

It is a blast for me watching her taste transform into what she actually wants but was too afraid to buy or do. She went 'safe' until I encouraged her and began teaching her what choices to make so she buys and decorates in the way she really wants.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Red of course.ops: :lol: Oh yeah. Griddle, grill 2 separate things. I have no griddle.


I'm done talking to you too until you pay your fine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know we want to see pics. Take your camera with you! :!:


I'll ask her if OK to share.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great now I will have to have a brain transplant too.
> 
> First I have to find where I put it.


This is SO FUNNY - goodness, how I enjoy reading y'all posts - lucky thing laughter is good for us - otherwise, I'd be in deep doo-doo! This is all much better for we all than pissing on each other!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK ladies time for me to sign off and get some cleaning done and some errands completed.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm assisting my BF with some painting and delivery of her new furniture. I made her some embellished fabric decorative boards for her bath walls from a shower curtain and a valance for the window as well.
> 
> ...


Wow! You're a friend in the first degree! Should be more like you!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a bit of trivia - but - 1 of my high school classmates - who, by the way is now a lawyer - became George Foreman's - GF griddle - business partner. This same classmate of mine wrote the original concept for the TV series "Charlie's Angels". He was part of the "in-crowd" in high school - a super-smart guy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. so I check email and says have a PM so i come on here to interupt my day. and what no PM have read it all ready. So from now on you all better pm me so i have a reason to be told I have a pm. what do you think I have all day to wait for for pm's that are already read. 

Still can't find brains don't know where I put them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder who the choreographer was? Very cute.


Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TRx7c_L1RjM funny


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Look in the Mirror.


theyarnlady said:


> Recieved a lovely post card, Rocky mountain.
> 
> Son wrote Doesn't suck!
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How did you like the ribs? Worth sharing? I'm getting in to this crock pot thing and need good recipes.



Georgiegirl said:


> Tanks for sending me to school as to how to contact you for the recipes, will PM you with my e-Emil address. Made a rib-BBQ crock pot dinner tonight that I got off our KP. Look forward to,your recipes.
> Georgiegirl


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very Funny.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you spin clockwise or counter clockwise? :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Kitty I used one years ago and it is a wonderful thing to have when you are working. You come home to a hot meal. Now since just the two of us I have a small one which I got when we became empty nesters. If I use the big one I'll have freezable leftovers. That's what I'm hoping for with KPG's meatloaf recipe.

I love my pressure cooker and use it several times a week.

For the meatloaf I can see it is good because it wouldn't heat up the house like the oven.

I love to cook and try new things. Why am I blabbing on and on...Forgive.



west coast kitty said:


> One of these days I will have to get a slow cooker; have never used one


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I even saw a recipe for a cheese cake. Can't imagine it.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I have two - small and larger for roasts and to feed more folks. I love to throw anything and everything in, leave it alone for hours, and have a delicious one container meal made with no fuss.
> 
> Pot roasts, burritos, pulled pork/chicken, vegetables, meatloaf, potatoes, stews, soups, anything!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like a plan.


WendyBee said:


> Every 6 months or so, we go to our local butcher and ask him for some beef fat. Two months ago he gave us a huge boxful....about 20 pounds in weight. And on that beef fat was about 5 pounds of beef that I thinly sliced. and put in ziplock bags. I cooked some of the beef in some broth in the slow cooker for a few hours and used it for 2 steak and ale pies.
> In total I used 2 packages of foil, and 25 ziplock gallon sized freezer bags full of beef fat for my freezer....2 of the ziplock bags were full of beef for future recipes.
> When I made the crockpot beef, I baked a huge pan full of beef fat, drained off the fat, in a rinsed out french cut green bean can and put it in the freezer . A few hours later it had solidified and I had excellent lard to make the pastry with. Our dog and cats enjoyed the baked beef fat that I added to their food dishes when it cooled down.
> I haven`t bought shortening in a long time since I`ve been getting our beef fat from the butchers.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG How would you like to be my cook?? You have it all together.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Take it out and make some pancakes, bacon and eggs for breakfast with home fries (my DH's favorite). For lunch make grilled ham, tomato and cheese sandwiches. For dinner make a chicken quesadilla with grilled pineapple. Then you are redeemed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Please move near me. What inspiration you send.



knitpresentgifts said:


> OK ladies time for me to sign off and get some cleaning done and some errands completed.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm assisting my BF with some painting and delivery of her new furniture. I made her some embellished fabric decorative boards for her bath walls from a shower curtain and a valance for the window as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm done talking to you too until you pay your fine.


Yikes what is a girl to do to make it right?!?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I even saw a recipe for a cheese cake. Can't imagine it.


Cheeecake? Oh where is that recipe? I WANT it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. who took it you had best return it. I am working on half of it now. It's running low on power I wonder if I plug it in and charge it up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://omakoppa.blogspot.it/search?updated-max=2013-03-24T14%3A17%3A00%2B02%3A00&max-results=10&start=17&by-date=fals


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you were able to give your Charlie a loving home for a few years. You're right - Otis looks so much like Charlie when he was younger (before he got the white whiskers and grey hairs). I'm sure you'll agree that they are very handsome boys.
> 
> We got Charlie and hs sister, Sally, when we moved into the country in 1993. Sally was tiny, short haired dynamo that often got Charlie down on his back so she could clean his ears and face for him. She died in 1998 and in 1999 we got Nellie to keep Charlie company. Didn`t work - she loved people, but hated other cats. Sadly, Nellie died in 2007. We still have a stray named Hugo who adopted us in 2001 but he isn`t very well and 9 of the 12 ferals that we trapped and neutered when we moved here in 2000.


Love your cats!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Say, Yarnie you haven't reported the news lately so please report!

Have been busy all day & tomorrow is church day with dinner at our young at heart group so think ill take spaghetti & homemake meatballs with garlic bread.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes you have. I'll continue responding to you so you'll get a slow cooker. You can put your veggies in 'later' so they are more to your liking. However, you must expand your griddle cooking.
> 
> For instance, re-heat your pizza slices on your griddle - much better than the microwave or a pan on your stove. All done at one too. Once heated and before serving, I'll flip the slices top side down for 20 seconds too - fab!


left over pizza MUST be eaten cold - student`s rule book


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK ladies time for me to sign off and get some cleaning done and some errands completed.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm assisting my BF with some painting and delivery of her new furniture. I made her some embellished fabric decorative boards for her bath walls from a shower curtain and a valance for the window as well.
> 
> ...


do you have a clone to hire out


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh hope this works. Friend from Scottland showed this recipe.
.http://goodshomedesign.com/reeses-peanut-butter-cup-cake/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Just a bit of trivia - but - 1 of my high school classmates - who, by the way is now a lawyer - became George Foreman's - GF griddle - business partner. This same classmate of mine wrote the original concept for the TV series "Charlie's Angels". He was part of the "in-crowd" in high school - a super-smart guy.


ýou`re in the celebrity circle


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> left over pizza MUST be eaten cold - student`s rule book


Yes so agree better cold. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Kitty I used one years ago and it is a wonderful thing to have when you are working. You come home to a hot meal. Now since just the two of us I have a small one which I got when we became empty nesters. If I use the big one I'll have freezable leftovers. That's what I'm hoping for with KPG's meatloaf recipe.
> 
> I love my pressure cooker and use it several times a week.
> 
> ...


ok - with so many votes in favour, I will have to get one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I even saw a recipe for a cheese cake. Can't imagine it.


ok - that does it, if you can make cheese cake in a slow cooker, my counter will just have to find room for one


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkin...I used to use a George Foreman grill for my sandwiches, but my hubby prefers my cheese and bacon sandwiches cooked in the skillet with some of the bacon grease already in the skillet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes so agree better cold. :thumbup:


I love...nay...prefer leftover Chinese food cold. Especially for breakfast


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG That is decadent. Need to have dinner guests to help eat it. OMG.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh hope this works. Friend from Scottland showed this recipe.
> .http://goodshomedesign.com/reeses-peanut-butter-cup-cake/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I'm getting in to this crock pot thing and need good recipes.


Woah, I didn't realize crock pots came in adult sizes. Veggies on top of you or under? :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh hope this works. Friend from Scottland showed this recipe.
> .http://goodshomedesign.com/reeses-peanut-butter-cup-cake/


that's amazing - peanut butter, chocolate and a great cup of coffee; what more could 1 ask for? How many are you going to make?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I love...nay...prefer leftover Chinese food cold. Especially for breakfast


 :thumbup: another rule from the student's handbook


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG How would you like to be my cook?? You have it all together.


Oh, man, you should see the looks I get sometimes when I plate the meals and put them on the table. My family knows not to even ask, just eat it! Most of the time its a success, sometimes my wild ideas get in the way. I love to experiment and have perfected many things that we love to eat.

I get bored easily with repeats, so I'm always trying something new.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Please move near me. What inspiration you send.


Please open your back door, I'm tired of knocking while trying to holding all my tools. Plus, I must be at Yarnie's by October. 

We're gonna do a corn maze.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> do you have a clone to hire out


No clone, but I do love Canada and travel well. How about November? Your place. I'll work for yarn and food.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> ok - that does it, if you can make cheese cake in a slow cooker, my counter will just have to find room for one


I don't leave ours out on the counter - they will take up too much room. Drag out when you'd like to use it and hide when you're not.

You're gonna love it! I'll type up my favorite pot roast recipe made with red wine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Country Bumpkin...I used to use a George Foreman grill for my sandwiches, but my hubby prefers my cheese and bacon sandwiches cooked in the skillet with some of the bacon grease already in the skillet.


Oh I bet that is good. How is your cholesterol? :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Woah, I didn't realize crock pots came in adult sizes. Veggies on top of you or under? :-D


My crockpot gave directions to put veggies on bottom & meat on top.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't leave ours out on the counter - they will take up too much room. Drag out when you'd like to use it and hide when you're not.
> 
> You're gonna love it! I'll type up my favorite pot roast recipe made with red wine.


Oh, yes, yes, pot roast with wine. Please send to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, yes, pot roast with wine. Please send to me.


I would love the recipe, too!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> How did you like the ribs? Worth sharing? I'm getting in to this crock pot thing and need good recipes.


CROCK POT BBQ RIBS RECIPE. - - - - - -
RUKnitting: This recipe is for you & other KPers who requested it. I got it here from another KPer a couple of weeks ago. 1st time I did use the Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce & the ribs were to die for...so if you can find it in your grocery store, use it. Some of you may be out of the U.S. & can't find that particular brand. I bought mine at Kroger's in the BBQ - bottle section....bottom shelf. Made it again yesterday & used just "regular-any brand" bottled BBQ sauce, it was good also, but not quite as good as the Sweet Baby Rays....so here goes - think you'll like it:

CROCK POT BBQ RIBS
4 lbs ribs - I used about 2 lbs, but best if you use country style ribs with no bones, you do want some fat on the ribs, improves the taste
2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon vinegar - I used dark
Salt & Pepper to taste - Just sprinkle a little bit
1 Bottle Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground oregano
MIX all together in bowl except for ribs. Place ribs in crock pot. Pour sauce over ribs & turn to coat. Cover & cook 6-8 hours 'till ribs tender. Depending on your pot -- I cooked mine on high.

Absolutely yummy! My 10 year old GS couldn't eat enough of them either time I cooked 'em, but then he's very easy to cook for. The 7 year old GD not so easy to please ---- but she equally loved 'em.

Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> ýou`re in the celebrity circle


Celebrity circle? Don't think so....my lawyer friend may be & he was 1 of the "it" guys in school....I wasn't - was just 1 of the regular crowd, but he evolved into a good guy, had a lot if we hi school alumni to his gorgeous house for a pre-night for our 50th school reunion. I remember him as a little kid. I was a tap dancer when I was quite little. My mom sewed all my costumes & bought my costume material from Sam's dad who owned the yardage store. He was just a little squirt with curly hair & spent lots of time with his dad in the store. I didn't get to know Sam 'till we were together in junior hi 7th grade home room. Little did I know way back then he'd become a very successful lawyer. Oh, what memories.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I love...nay...prefer leftover Chinese food cold. Especially for breakfast


If you think leftover Chinese food is odd for breakfast....well....my mom loved cold potato salad for breakfast & many mornings before we walked into our respective offices in the morning at 8 a.m. (Worked for the same company) my mom & I would have a "sit-down" hamburger at the stand across the street from our building...go figure. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow sounds absolutely gorgeous. I`m going to make some very soon.
Thanks Georgiegirl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: another rule from the student's handbook


I didn't realize until tonight, I failed as a student.

I do not eat pizza leftovers nor Chinese food cold - blah.

Shame on me.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow sounds absolutely gorgeous. I`m going to make some very soon.
> Thanks Georgiegirl


Great WendyBee, it'll be good whatever kind of BBQ sauce you use, but do look for the Sweet Baby Rays if you can find it. Isn't this great exchanging good things with each other!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> My crockpot gave directions to put veggies on bottom & meat on top.


Ya, but RU said *she's* getting in her crock pot!

BTW I always put my meat in first and cover with veggies and toppings. Otherwise, the meat wouldn't fit cause I fill to the very top with veggies. Everything cooks down, so the veggies or toppings really get into the meat that way too. Or at least in my mind they do! I'm all about the physics I guess? :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS RECIPE. - - - - - -
> RUKnitting: This recipe is for you & other KPers who requested it. I got it here from another KPer a couple of weeks ago. 1st time I did use the Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce & the ribs were to die for...so if you can find it in your grocery store, use it. Some of you may be out of the U.S. & can't find that particular brand. I bought mine at Kroger's in the BBQ - bottle section....bottom shelf. Made it again yesterday & used just "regular-any brand" bottled BBQ sauce, it was good also, but not quite as good as the Sweet Baby Rays....so here goes - think you'll like it:
> 
> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS
> ...


Thanks GG - hubby loves ribs - will try this one soon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS RECIPE. - - - - - -
> RUKnitting: This recipe is for you & other KPers who requested it. I got it here from another KPer a couple of weeks ago. 1st time I did use the Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce & the ribs were to die for...so if you can find it in your grocery store, use it. Some of you may be out of the U.S. & can't find that particular brand. I bought mine at Kroger's in the BBQ - bottle section....bottom shelf. Made it again yesterday & used just "regular-any brand" bottled BBQ sauce, it was good also, but not quite as good as the Sweet Baby Rays....so here goes - think you'll like it:
> 
> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS
> ...


Pork or beef?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good night ladies. Busy day tomorrow, serving for both services and then to work at BF's home. Must visit Staples and the bird seed shop too. 

Don't get into too much trouble without me!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pork or beef?


PORK RIBS....country style...boneless....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good night ladies. Busy day tomorrow, serving for both services and then to work at BF's home. Must visit Staples and the bird seed shop too.
> 
> Don't get into too much trouble without me!


Night. Sweet dreams. Have a great Sunday.XX


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Georgiegirl. Can't wait to try it. I have seen that bbq sauce and was taken by the name. Now I know it's good stuff.


Georgiegirl said:


> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS RECIPE. - - - - - -
> RUKnitting: This recipe is for you & other KPers who requested it. I got it here from another KPer a couple of weeks ago. 1st time I did use the Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce & the ribs were to die for...so if you can find it in your grocery store, use it. Some of you may be out of the U.S. & can't find that particular brand. I bought mine at Kroger's in the BBQ - bottle section....bottom shelf. Made it again yesterday & used just "regular-any brand" bottled BBQ sauce, it was good also, but not quite as good as the Sweet Baby Rays....so here goes - think you'll like it:
> 
> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

My DD tells me Sweet Baby Rays is the best also......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> ok - with so many votes in favour, I will have to get one.


have points that I could use to get slow cooker; would this be a good model?

- 6-quart programmable slow cooker
- LED digital control panel
- 3 automatic-cooking options-program, manual, or probe, automatic keep-warm
- Dishwasher-safe stoneware and tempered-glass lid


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> have points that I could use to get slow cooker; would this be a good model?
> 
> - 6-quart programmable slow cooker
> - LED digital control panel
> ...


Wow fancy! Looks great to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No clone, but I do love Canada and travel well. How about November? Your place. I'll work for yarn and food.


spare room ready and waiting


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DD tells me Sweet Baby Rays is the best also......


And furthermore, my DD is quite the accomplished cook. When I told her Sweet Baby Rays was the best, she told me "Mom, I told you so". And, she had/did. She's the "cooker" in our family....Me? I'm the "typer" or so she told me in those exact 2 words when she was 7 years old. God, how I love my girl, she's the absolute best mother, wife & daughter ever! Oh yeah, why should I stop now when I'm on such a roll....she also makes beautiful babies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS RECIPE. - - - - - -
> RUKnitting: This recipe is for you & other KPers who requested it. I got it here from another KPer a couple of weeks ago. 1st time I did use the Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce & the ribs were to die for...so if you can find it in your grocery store, use it. Some of you may be out of the U.S. & can't find that particular brand. I bought mine at Kroger's in the BBQ - bottle section....bottom shelf. Made it again yesterday & used just "regular-any brand" bottled BBQ sauce, it was good also, but not quite as good as the Sweet Baby Rays....so here goes - think you'll like it:
> 
> CROCK POT BBQ RIBS
> ...


They sound delicious, will save for when slow cooker arrives. We don't have Sweet Baby Rays; have you ever used any of the Diana Sauces?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't realize until tonight, I failed as a student.
> 
> I do not eat pizza leftovers nor Chinese food cold - blah.
> 
> Shame on me.


it might be an acquired taste - but give it a try


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> have points that I could use to get slow cooker; would this be a good model?
> 
> - 6-quart programmable slow cooker
> - LED digital control panel
> ...


What a coincidence, I saw this exact slow cooker today at a "kitchen" appliance store. It looked quite nice, reasonable price. However I didn't buy it 'cause I already have a 6 qt. Was looking for a smaller 1 & bought a 3 qt. Proctor Silex, model 33275 on sale for $11.95.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good night ladies. Busy day tomorrow, serving for both services and then to work at BF's home. Must visit Staples and the bird seed shop too.
> 
> Don't get into too much trouble without me!


have a great day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They sound delicious, will save for when slow cooker arrives. We don't have Sweet Baby Rays; have you ever used any of the Diana Sauces?


No, have no knowledge of Diana Sauces. Perhaps this is Canadian?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFi0nhA1uHU Makes me nervous to watch her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone seen this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFi0nhA1uHU Makes me nervous to watch her.


Her face looks relaxed but looking at her hands made me feel a little dizzy. I knit continental, but I'm not really fast - I like the feel of the yarn between my fingers


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Her face looks relaxed but looking at her hands made me feel a little dizzy. I knit continental, but I'm not really fast - I like the feel of the yarn between my fingers


I know. Me too. How could you not make mistake going that fast? I knit continental too. Knitting that fast would take the joy out of it . Too much stress.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Hay ladies, I have been reading Peacegoddess new thread outrageous political where she and Cheeky are bad mouthing some ladies for their views. I read but did not post as they are just silly.

Peace is now bragging about sending a cheap doily to the Reagan's at The White House several years ago with TV coverage. What a hoot!

I've been busy so haven't had time to post.

Hello all.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

PS, I do not receive the daily forum so where do I subscribe?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Sounds good all of the recipes but not home enough to cook so will print them for the future.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good seeing you again
They always eat their own. They just can't help themselves


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Hay ladies, I have been reading Peacegoddess new thread outrageous political where she and Cheeky are bad mouthing some ladies for their views. I read but did not post as they are just silly.
> 
> Peace is now bragging about sending a cheap doily to the Reagan's at The White House several years ago with TV coverage. What a hoot!
> 
> ...


Has anyone gone to the site "I have received this PM and would like to put it before you"? If so, you'll find it interesting. Sure will give you a perspective about some of the people on this site. I hope you go there are read it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone gone to the site "I have received this PM and would like to put it before you"? If so, you'll find it interesting. Sure will give you a perspective about some of the people on this site. I hope you go there are read it.


Read the thread and it was this MIB (mentally unstable) person who sent DonnieK a bully PM message. Crazy as MIB definitely lost her marbles.

Thank you Lucy for bringing this to my attention. Of course her butinskis were there to help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Read the thread and it was this MIB (mentally unstable) person who sent DonnieK a bully PM message. Crazy as MIB definitely lost her marbles.
> 
> Thank you Lucy for bringing this to my attention. Of course her butinskis were there to help.


I couldn't believe it. MIB is just as crazy as you know who they are. Maybe they're one person. They need to be locked up.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I couldn't believe it. MIB is just as crazy as you know who they are. Maybe they're one person. They need to be locked up.


Yes and throw away the key.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And furthermore, my DD is quite the accomplished cook. When I told her Sweet Baby Rays was the best, she told me "Mom, I told you so". And, she had/did. She's the "cooker" in our family....Me? I'm the "typer" or so she told me in those exact 2 words when she was 7 years old. God, how I love my girl, she's the absolute best mother, wife & daughter ever! Oh yeah, why should I stop now when I'm on such a roll....she also makes beautiful babies.


Proud Mom - nothing better than a child who turns out well! Happy for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> PS, I do not receive the daily forum so where do I subscribe?


At the top of the (every) page, you'll see this:

Knitting ParadiseSM - Knitting and Crochet Forum
Home | Knitting Newsletter | Search | User List | Help

Just click on Knitting Newsletter, and you give your email and it appears. I think you'll enjoy it. I sure do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I couldn't believe it. MIB is just as crazy as you know who they are. Maybe they're one person. They need to be locked up.


Good idea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A friend's neighbor gave me some fresh tomatoes. I canned 12 pints this afternoon. I haven't canned anything but jelly for years.


Go girl! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Hay ladies, I have been reading Peacegoddess new thread outrageous political where she and Cheeky are bad mouthing some ladies for their views. I read but did not post as they are just silly.
> 
> Peace is now bragging about sending a cheap doily to the Reagan's at The White House several years ago with TV coverage. What a hoot!
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back; hope you can stay and chat a while


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nice to see you back Bonnie; hope you had a good week


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A friend's neighbor gave me some fresh tomatoes. I canned 12 pints this afternoon. I haven't canned anything but jelly for years.


a nice treat for you when winter sets in :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

had a great time at the Fall Fair today, so many beautiful projects and more entries in the junior categories


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

beautiful quilts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

stichery & juniors


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I really like the sweater and quilts. I love those shows. And sheep to shawl is always fun. Lucky you.


west coast kitty said:


> beautiful quilts


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks WCK - it's nice to be back. I had a great week - busy with driving kids here and there and lots of fun just visiting and enjoying grandkids and my daughter. Son-in-law will be back today - everyone will be glad, especially the little ones. Every time little Mary sees an airplane she thinks it's Daddy coming home - and today it will be!


Thanks so much for sharing the pictures - they are so nice. What beautiful work - all that talent in one place! It must have been fun.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow what beautiful work. Beginning to develop an inferiority complex


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good seeing you again
> They always eat their own. They just can't help themselves


Guess that leaves buffet-style out then.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone gone to the site "I have received this PM and would like to put it before you"? If so, you'll find it interesting. Sure will give you a perspective about some of the people on this site. I hope you go there are read it.


Sure have. MIB is at it again, wrote a disgusting PM to another this time. She never learns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: thanks for the pics. I'm happy to see so many junior categories! Beautiful work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> had a great time at the Fall Fair today, so many beautiful projects and more entries in the junior categories


Thank you! I love the shawls. Looks like a wonderful fair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful day today. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

A friend of mine has a cabin near a lake. It's about 30 min. from my home, so I am there frequently. I belong to a group of kayakers and we get to gather there at least 2x a month during the summer. KPG, I made your cheesy potato dish and it was a hit. No leftovers to be had. We had BBQ chicken wings, your potatoes and salad. Thanks so much for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks WCK . You too. It is going to be in the 100's again. Sick of the heat. Am looking forward to some cool weather.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK . You too. It is going to be in the 100's again. Sick of the heat. Am looking forward to some cool weather.


Come on here. About 35 degrees last night.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> A friend of mine has a cabin near a lake. It's about 30 min. from my home, so I am there frequently. I belong to a group of kayakers and we get to gather there at least 2x a month during the summer. KPG, I made your cheesy potato dish and it was a hit. No leftovers to be had. We had BBQ chicken wings, your potatoes and salad. Thanks so much for sharing the recipe.


You're welcome. Guess my invitation is lost in the mail or still in the kayak! Glad you tried it and it was worthy. Can't let my twin down.... :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was having a lovely day until i read what Cheeky and Al posted about DPandP's. 

It nice to see that they still like to lie and they really are getting very good at it.

What a group, back to the racist tea party remarks, but say how wonderful they are. They are so so unbelieveable. They manage to go on every site and ruin it. I really enjoyed reading about how some protest, and just skip over the insults from their parts and a few others. But when it came to Al who I expected better from that did it. I have stayed away from comment on every site they are on. Why because I found it does no good, and all that will happen is another attack. They don't want to hear what I have to say,nor any one who disagrees with them. But yet they claim how open they are. Yet have not seen any of it as far as what I have posted. They even have attack me for my health,my beliefs, and my religion. Where is the fairness. Then they have the nerve when I attack back to attack me again. Wow, at leasst I admit i did attack back. That is more than I can say for them. Sorry for the downer, but am really sick of their lies. How can anyone of them say they have been nothing but kind. I see no kindness in them. At least I admit myside of doing it. I will never ever ever forget what they did to loveoflakes site those two where worst then mean. To put down our soliders who died for this country. Then calling us bully's. What about the one who kept bulling me about her attacks on our soliders. She seem to not remember when she bully the wreath site. Enough already sorry about this I have to go and calm down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK . You too. It is going to be in the 100's again. Sick of the heat. Am looking forward to some cool weather.


So am I. I find too many sunny days more depressing than rainy ones.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: thanks for the pics. I'm happy to see so many junior categories! Beautiful work.


Yeah, it does my ole' heart good seeing young un's handiwork. Glad some of the "old ways" are still alive & not forgotten.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Come on here. About 35 degrees last night.


Where is "here"?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was having a lovely day until i read what Cheeky and Al posted about DPandP's.
> 
> It nice to see that they still like to lie and they really are getting very good at it.
> 
> What a group, back to the racist tea party remarks, but say how wonderful they are. They are so so unbelieveable. They manage to go on every site and ruin it. I really enjoyed reading about how some protest, and just skip over the insults from their parts and a few others. But when it came to Al who I expected better from that did it. I have stayed away from comment on every site they are on. Why because I found it does no good, and all that will happen is another attack. They don't want to hear what I have to say,nor any one who disagrees with them. But yet they claim how open they are. Yet have not seen any of it as far as what I have posted. They even have attack me for my health,my beliefs, and my religion. Where is the fairness. Then they have the nerve when I attack back to attack me again. Wow, at leasst I admit i did attack back. That is more than I can say for them. Sorry for the downer, but am really sick of their lies. How can anyone of them say they have been nothing but kind. I see no kindness in them. At least I admit myside of doing it. I will never ever ever forget what they did to loveoflakes site those two where worst then mean. To put down our soliders who died for this country. Then calling us bully's. What about the one who kept bulling me about her attacks on our soliders. She seem to not remember when she bully the wreath site. Enough already sorry about this I have to go and calm down.


I agree with you Yarnie. They are once again rearing their ugly heads and bullying others. I just posted a defense of myself in another thread. Cheeky is deplorable in her attacks of me. I have no idea why she bothers, because I'll defend my words and self every time. Our words are in our prior posts for all to see.

I guess they are only happy if they are threatening and bullying others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, it does my ole' heart good seeing young un's handiwork. Glad some of the "old ways" are still alive & not forgotten.


Perhaps there is a resurgence of interest in the youngens? I hope so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was having a lovely day until i read what Cheeky and Al posted about DPandP's.
> 
> It nice to see that they still like to lie and they really are getting very good at it.
> 
> What a group, back to the racist tea party remarks, but say how wonderful they are. They are so so unbelieveable. They manage to go on every site and ruin it. I really enjoyed reading about how some protest, and just skip over the insults from their parts and a few others. But when it came to Al who I expected better from that did it. I have stayed away from comment on every site they are on. Why because I found it does no good, and all that will happen is another attack. They don't want to hear what I have to say,nor any one who disagrees with them. But yet they claim how open they are. Yet have not seen any of it as far as what I have posted. They even have attack me for my health,my beliefs, and my religion. Where is the fairness. Then they have the nerve when I attack back to attack me again. Wow, at leasst I admit i did attack back. That is more than I can say for them. Sorry for the downer, but am really sick of their lies. How can anyone of them say they have been nothing but kind. I see no kindness in them. At least I admit myside of doing it. I will never ever ever forget what they did to loveoflakes site those two where worst then mean. To put down our soliders who died for this country. Then calling us bully's. What about the one who kept bulling me about her attacks on our soliders. She seem to not remember when she bully the wreath site. Enough already sorry about this I have to go and calm down.


I have been sick of them since the beginning. I completely agree with what you wrote. They are disgusting, crazy and should be locked up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Where is "here"?


North East.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Dontcha no that the fact they find it necessary to write about you means you are making a point. Just keep up your defense as long as you can. And providing the history to those newbies is important so they can research the whole picture.

Raid, anal remarks, etc..



knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you Yarnie. They are once again rearing their ugly heads and bullying others. I just posted a defense of myself in another thread. Cheeky is deplorable in her attacks of me. I have no idea why she bothers, because I'll defend my words and self every time. Our words are in our prior posts for all to see.
> 
> I guess they are only happy if they are threatening and bullying others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Dontcha no that the fact they find it necessary to write about you means you are making a point. Just keep up your defense as long as you can. And providing the history to those newbies is important so they can research the whole picture.
> 
> Raid, anal remarks, etc..


There was a time when I was a newbie! Now, I guess I'm just one of 'those' they love to hate. Doesn't bother me in the least, I know what they say and represent; I shall not say what I think of them, however, beyond what I've already posted.

I'll stick to the truth and facts and pay them no heed. It would be interesting if any Lib could debate and discuss without hate and discord, but for those on these threads it is definitely beyond the realm of their abilities. Their implosions are not pretty nor controlled.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you Yarnie. They are once again rearing their ugly heads and bullying others. I just posted a defense of myself in another thread. Cheeky is deplorable in her attacks of me. I have no idea why she bothers, because I'll defend my words and self every time. Our words are in our prior posts for all to see.
> 
> I guess they are only happy if they are threatening and bullying others.


They are immature or crazy or both.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> North East.


Ooh, nice! I love cool weather.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ooh, nice! I love cool weather.


Brrrrr...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Brrrrr...


What do I need to bring?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do I need to bring?


Just yourself and anyone else. I'll have tons of food and drink :wink: :wink:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was having a lovely day until i read what Cheeky and Al posted about DPandP's.
> 
> It nice to see that they still like to lie and they really are getting very good at it.
> 
> What a group, back to the racist tea party remarks, but say how wonderful they are. They are so so unbelieveable. They manage to go on every site and ruin it. I really enjoyed reading about how some protest, and just skip over the insults from their parts and a few others. But when it came to Al who I expected better from that did it. I have stayed away from comment on every site they are on. Why because I found it does no good, and all that will happen is another attack. They don't want to hear what I have to say,nor any one who disagrees with them. But yet they claim how open they are. Yet have not seen any of it as far as what I have posted. They even have attack me for my health,my beliefs, and my religion. Where is the fairness. Then they have the nerve when I attack back to attack me again. Wow, at leasst I admit i did attack back. That is more than I can say for them. Sorry for the downer, but am really sick of their lies. How can anyone of them say they have been nothing but kind. I see no kindness in them. At least I admit myside of doing it. I will never ever ever forget what they did to loveoflakes site those two where worst then mean. To put down our soliders who died for this country. Then calling us bully's. What about the one who kept bulling me about her attacks on our soliders. She seem to not remember when she bully the wreath site. Enough already sorry about this I have to go and calm down.


My dad told me once a bully always a bully. You are priceless.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Just yourself and anyone else. I'll have tons of food and drink :wink: :wink:


Where is the party?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

WCK, the pictures are wonderful. Such a pleasure to see the handicrafts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK . You too. It is going to be in the 100's again. Sick of the heat. Am looking forward to some cool weather.


Hope you get some cooler fall weather soon. It's been hot for us the past couple of days too - a little over 80 (sorry, I know that isn't hot for you)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> A friend of mine has a cabin near a lake. It's about 30 min. from my home, so I am there frequently. I belong to a group of kayakers and we get to gather there at least 2x a month during the summer. KPG, I made your cheesy potato dish and it was a hit. No leftovers to be had. We had BBQ chicken wings, your potatoes and salad. Thanks so much for sharing the recipe.


must be nice for you to spend so much time on the water and you get enough exercise that you can really enjoy those ribs and potatoes


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> New topic -- How soon will it go downhill?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198992-1.html


Very soon. It has begun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was having a lovely day until i read what Cheeky and Al posted about DPandP's.
> 
> It nice to see that they still like to lie and they really are getting very good at it.
> 
> What a group, back to the racist tea party remarks, but say how wonderful they are. They are so so unbelieveable. They manage to go on every site and ruin it. I really enjoyed reading about how some protest, and just skip over the insults from their parts and a few others. But when it came to Al who I expected better from that did it. I have stayed away from comment on every site they are on. Why because I found it does no good, and all that will happen is another attack. They don't want to hear what I have to say,nor any one who disagrees with them. But yet they claim how open they are. Yet have not seen any of it as far as what I have posted. They even have attack me for my health,my beliefs, and my religion. Where is the fairness. Then they have the nerve when I attack back to attack me again. Wow, at leasst I admit i did attack back. That is more than I can say for them. Sorry for the downer, but am really sick of their lies. How can anyone of them say they have been nothing but kind. I see no kindness in them. At least I admit myside of doing it. I will never ever ever forget what they did to loveoflakes site those two where worst then mean. To put down our soliders who died for this country. Then calling us bully's. What about the one who kept bulling me about her attacks on our soliders. She seem to not remember when she bully the wreath site. Enough already sorry about this I have to go and calm down.


Sorry that you've been hurt again Yarnie. For people that claim to hate hyprocrisy, I find most of them to be among the most hypocritical bullies of all. They don't "know" any of us, but are so quick to take comments out of context and attack wherever they can get their digs in rather than discussing a topic. They also make really nasty personal attacks and vulgar comments about people they want to target. And all of those pictures of the Raid can and Orkin were totally vile

I pray that some day they can become the people they claim to be


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps there is a resurgence of interest in the youngens? I hope so.


there definitely is in my area - many of the local schools have knitting and crochet clubs and it's even included in some of the course work at some schools. There have also been a growing number of boys who knit and crochet. The interest in loom knitting for the kids has made it easier for them to move on to using needles and hooks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Very soon. It has begun.


Checked it out - it doesn't appeal to me at all. Same old same old.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you get some cooler fall weather soon. It's been hot for us the past couple of days too - a little over 80 (sorry, I know that isn't hot for you)


That is ok. Glad someone is cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonder how Thumper's wedding went.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is ok. Glad someone is cool. :thumbup:


no - that's hot for me; cool would be in the 6o's


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just yourself and anyone else. I'll have tons of food and drink :wink: :wink:


I will bring my knitting. Can we roast marshmellow around the fireplace? If you don't have a fireplace I have a somemores dip recipe. Hope everyone else can come too. :lol: :lol: But I will have to get cooled off first.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WestCoast Kitty. I loved your pictures of your day. Wow you must have had fun. I like the swing coat that lady design. 
Did you pick up any new ideas? Or see anything of certain yarns??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not to worry about me I just am sick of all of them and their lies. They try to come across as these sweet babes, when they show what they really are like when they post. 

I have never in my life seen women who complain about how they are treated so badly, yet think nothing of lashing out and in such a mean way on others. It's really like they do not see how wrong they are. I can not say what I really believe what has happen to them. As they would all go on a gang up. But I have told CB what I believe has happen to them. They do not know what or who has control of them and am sure they won't until their death.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> New topic -- How soon will it go downhill?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198992-1.html


Saw that and it has and is following the same course, they are out of control.

I can not responsed to them any more as I can just go off and become just like them. It is just evil.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw that and it has and is following the same course, they are out of control.
> 
> I can not responsed to them any more as I can just go off and become just like them. It is just evil.


Agreed. We must be careful who we befriend and trust. Remember, the devil was once an angel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. We must be careful who we befriend and trust. Remember, the devil was once an angel.


Agree!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WestCoast Kitty. I loved your pictures of your day. Wow you must have had fun. I like the swing coat that lady design.
> Did you pick up any new ideas? Or see anything of certain yarns??


I really liked that sweater too - it combined lace and textured stitches and had a centre panel that was knit horizontally and the yarn was so soft and light. She is super talented and always willing to share her knowledge. She had entries in several knitting classes , a beautiful crocheted skirt and needle lace entries too.

I wouldn't knit them myself, but the knit shorts got a lot of comments and compliments; the same knitter also entered a pair of knit thigh high lace stockings.

There were also many lucious hand spun, hand dyed hanks of wool and alpaca yarn entered. Maybe one day, I'll learn to spin


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry about me I just am sick of all of them and their lies. They try to come across as these sweet babes, when they show what they really are like when they post.
> 
> I have never in my life seen women who complain about how they are treated so badly, yet think nothing of lashing out and in such a mean way on others. It's really like they do not see how wrong they are. I can not say what I really believe what has happen to them. As they would all go on a gang up. But I have told CB what I believe has happen to them. They do not know what or who has control of them and am sure they won't until their death.


theyarnlady
here we go again you complaining about others when you have enough dirt on your stoop. Remember you nasty accusations
against me which I am still waiting for to be substantiated by you? Can't find it, can you because you lied. Repent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really liked that sweater too - it combined lace and textured stitches and had a centre panel that was knit horizontally and the yarn was so soft and light. She is super talented and always willing to share her knowledge. She had entries in several knitting classes , a beautiful crocheted skirt and needle lace entries too.
> 
> I wouldn't knit them myself, but the knit shorts got a lot of comments and compliments; the same knitter also entered a pair of knit thigh high lace stockings.
> 
> There were also many lucious hand spun, hand dyed hanks of wool and alpaca yarn entered. Maybe one day, I'll learn to spin


What did you bring to the fair or were you just looking? There is nothing like that in Arkansas. Barely any shops. Spinning does sound relaxing by the way lovethelake talks about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> here we go again you complaining about others when you have enough dirt on your stoop. Remember you nasty accusations
> against me which I am still waiting for to be substantiated by you? Can't find it, can you because you lied. Repent.


She is already covered by the Blood of the Lamb. That means she has repented .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. We must be careful who we befriend and trust. Remember, the devil was once an angel.


True and he can disguise himself well


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

On these threads, he stands out blatantly obvious to me! Yet, he does have many names.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Everyone you missed the fun Janeway and I had with Bratty as she thinks I'm her and she is me! Please read outrageously political.

Must get up early for a flight out tomorrow morning so good night. I'll be gone for a few days. Liz


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Everyone you missed the fun Janeway and I had with Bratty as she thinks I'm her and she is me! Please read outrageously political.
> 
> Must get up early for a flight out tomorrow morning so good night. I'll be gone for a few days. Liz


Safe travels Santa! I know ... but your secret is safe with me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you bring to the fair or were you just looking? There is nothing like that in Arkansas. Barely any shops. Spinning does sound relaxing by the way lovethelake talks about it.


I was there as a volunteer to watch over the exhibits and to answer questions. I give some gift certificates as prizes so I don't feel comfortable entering anything myself. I agree that Lovethelake makes spinning sound relaxing. There were a couple of wheels set up for demos in the hall too. I need more hours in the day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> On these threads, he stands out blatantly obvious to me! Yet, he does have many names.


how did your redecorating go yesterday?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was there as a volunteer to watch over the exhibits and to answer questions. I give some gift certificates as prizes so I don't feel comfortable entering anything myself. I agree that Lovethelake makes spinning sound relaxing. There were a couple of wheels set up for demos in the hall too. I need more hours in the day


You should enter. You do beautiful work. Everyone would be blessed by it too. We used to do arts and craft shows with our wood work. It was so much fun. I could never push anyone to buy my things. I know someone that would push her things and put on a good sales pitch. I can't do that because I don't like pushy salespeople I couldn't do it to anyone else .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you bring to the fair or were you just looking? There is nothing like that in Arkansas. Barely any shops. Spinning does sound relaxing by the way lovethelake talks about it.


do you have a fair with animals, produce, baking, sewing and such without the knitting and crochet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> do you have a fair with animals, produce, baking, sewing and such without the knitting and crochet?


 We have a local fair but haven't been to it in years. They do have some sewing and crochet from the a group of ladies here I forgot about. 4 H clubs have the animals. Rodeo too.I have gone mainly to craft fairs where is no knitting or crochet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will bring my knitting. Can we roast marshmellow around the fireplace? If you don't have a fireplace I have a somemores dip recipe. Hope everyone else can come too. :lol: :lol: But I will have to get cooled off first.


Yes, we have a fireplace. You can cool off here. We'll build a fire!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. We must be careful who we befriend and trust. Remember, the devil was once an angel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Everyone you missed the fun Janeway and I had with Bratty as she thinks I'm her and she is me! Please read outrageously political.
> 
> Must get up early for a flight out tomorrow morning so good night. I'll be gone for a few days. Liz


Safe flight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

France has asked the UN to help. Why didn't our great leader think of that first? Seems the logical first step. He should be yanked out of office.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is already covered by the Blood of the Lamb. That means she has repented .


I hope you do not think I lied.

Wreaths on soliders graves and Al West. As I did not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> France has asked the UN to help. Why didn't our great leader think of that first? Seems the logical first step. He should be yanked out of office.


Don't I wish!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Bon hope you are having a good day? Was jusst reading new topic's a lot of new things to learn .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast kitty,
Day off what will you be doing?

Have crock pot on the ready here. (tee Hee)

Making small roast with carrots, celery, mushrooms, and onions on the bottom but can be put on top as then won't be as soft. Beef broth and beef boosts. Plus red wine.
In the 90's here again today so put it on low and dinner done for the night. 

As I tell others not for drinking for cooking (* ~ *)

I found a really nice Apple Wine that is so good with Pork.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> do you have a fair with animals, produce, baking, sewing and such without the knitting and crochet?


The Minnesota State Fair is a huge, major thing. We go about every other year.

We are back home from the wedding after two days of driving. Even though we had a wonderful time and it was so good to see all of our boys together its still a good feeling to be home. We got in yesterday afternoon but decided to take an extra day off to recover. That has ended up being a smart move as we didn't wake up until 8:00 this morning. Now to do all of the unpacking and such that goes with arriving home after a vacation. I will post some pictures of the wedding when DH has downloaded them to the computer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The Minnesota State Fair is a huge, major thing. We go about every other year.
> 
> We are back home from the wedding after two days of driving. Even though we had a wonderful time and it was so good to see all of our boys together its still a good feeling to be home. We got in yesterday afternoon but decided to take an extra day off to recover. That has ended up being a smart move as we didn't wake up until 8:00 this morning. Now to do all of the unpacking and such that goes with arriving home after a vacation. I will post some pictures of the wedding when DH has downloaded them to the computer.


Such nice memory's for you. But understand what you mean nothing like home and your own bed.
Can't wait to see pictures.

State fair here is wonderful, county fairs are too. Haven't been to one for a long time. Cotton Candy, agin with food. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope you do not think I lied.
> 
> Wreaths on soliders graves and Al West. As I did not.


I knew you did not lie and what you were talking about. I just knew that you said you gave your life to the Lord and have repented. Sorry if you thought I was meaning you lied and repented. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew you did not lie and what you were talking about. I just knew that you said you gave your life to the Lord and have repented. Sorry if you thought I was meaning you lied and repented. XX


Thanks CB. 
How is the weather down by you?
Hope a bit cooler, i get house bound when it gets hot. If go out ac in car and ac in shops and store. Just waiting for fresh air, getting so I want fall to start soon. 
Got the crock pot ready to go. Forgot to mention WCK add spices too. Rosemary thyme basill roasted garlic a bit of salt and pepper. Will start it about 11:00 on low.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks CB.
> How is the weather down by you?
> Hope a bit cooler, i get house bound when it gets hot. If go out ac in car and ac in shops and store. Just waiting for fresh air, getting so I want fall to start soon.
> Got the crock pot ready to go. Forgot to mention WCK add spices too. Rosemary thyme basill roasted garlic a bit of salt and pepper. Will start it about 11:00 on low.


Suppose to be another hot one today. Very dry. I don't mind hot but 104 yesterday too hot and dry. When I go to Lukelucy's and WCK I can get cool . I get house bound too that is my version of cabin fever. I must endure because cool will be here soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> how did your redecorating go yesterday?


Great! We had such fun and accomplished most of what we set out to do. I finished and hung the valance, painted two coats where needed and added lots of Swarovski crystals to the fabric boards created and hung. Choosing and added the crystals consumed most of the time, but she really enjoyed being a part of the process. I still need to stencil on a piece of moulding to complete all the projects she desired.

I must admit, I think it looks terrific and not just because I created it with her input. The bath is very small, but we managed to make it pretty yet keep the colors light and fresh.

I forgot my camera but remembered to get her permission to post the finished result. Will do when I do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> The Minnesota State Fair is a huge, major thing. We go about every other year.
> 
> We are back home from the wedding after two days of driving. Even though we had a wonderful time and it was so good to see all of our boys together its still a good feeling to be home. We got in yesterday afternoon but decided to take an extra day off to recover. That has ended up being a smart move as we didn't wake up until 8:00 this morning. Now to do all of the unpacking and such that goes with arriving home after a vacation. I will post some pictures of the wedding when DH has downloaded them to the computer.


I'm glad to hear all went well. Welcome home!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great! We had such fun and accomplished most of what we set out to do. I finished and hung the valance, painted two coats where needed and added lots of Swarovski crystals to the fabric boards created and hung. Choosing and added the crystals consumed most of the time, but she really enjoyed being a part of the process. I still need to stencil on a piece of moulding to complete all the projects she desired.
> 
> I must admit, I think it looks terrific and not just because I created it with her input. The bath is very small, but we managed to make it pretty yet keep the colors light and fresh.
> 
> I forgot my camera but remembered to get her permission to post the finished result. Will do when I do.


Its sounds beautiful. Hope you can post pictures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should enter. You do beautiful work. Everyone would be blessed by it too. We used to do arts and craft shows with our wood work. It was so much fun. I could never push anyone to buy my things. I know someone that would push her things and put on a good sales pitch. I can't do that because I don't like pushy salespeople I couldn't do it to anyone else .


I don't like pushy sales people either, makes me feel like I'm not getting honest information. Sometimes I talk myself out of a sale by explaining a different way to do something. I want people to feel comfortable in my shop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't like pushy sales people either, makes me feel like I'm not getting honest information. Sometimes I talk myself out of a sale by explaining a different way to do something. I want people to feel comfortable in my shop.


I know you are kind to your customers. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, Big Brother is already pushing his way into our health lives.

I went to my Doctor's appt today and was asked if my spouse worked full time or part time.

I was stunned. I told the questioner, "What does it matter?" (thanks Hillary!)

The person asking said it is a new question that I'm required to ask everyone. I replied, well, I refuse to answer. She gave me a disgusted look.

I said I cannot believe anyone would answer that question as it makes no difference and is none of anyone's business to those seeking health care. She told me I am the only person to refuse to answer. I told her next you'll be asking folks for their salary amount and other info like shoe size and number of times I brush my hair. 

She told me she cannot believe I wouldn't give an answer. I told her, "Type my answer as none of your business."

ObamaNoCare in 20 days at our service!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Big Brother is already pushing his way into our health lives.
> 
> I went to my Doctor's appt today and was asked if my spouse worked full time or part time.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I am proud of you. It is none of their business, it is goverment control of a person's life. I have not been ask that yet but am glad to know what i can say as I would have just been dumb founded. Thanks for the answer. You Rock.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw that and it has and is following the same course, they are out of control.
> 
> I can not responsed to them any more as I can just go off and become just like them. It is just evil.


I am done with the Libs provocations. I see now where it all heads. They throw out a harmless topic then steer it toward sexuality (theirs) and critiques of Christianity. It makes me sick.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am done with the Libs provocations. I see now where it all heads. They throw out a harmless topic then steer it toward sexuality (theirs) and critiques of Christianity. It makes me sick.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

But must say you responsed with real truth, they didn't know how to responsed to you. That has seem to be their way all along. If they can't answer your question they just go off and answer with mix messages.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Big Brother is already pushing his way into our health lives.
> 
> I went to my Doctor's appt today and was asked if my spouse worked full time or part time.
> 
> ...


It makes a difference if you are on Medicare. If you are and your spouse is working full time with a company of 200 employees or more your spouses insurance coverage would be primary over your Medicare. Otherwise Medicare would be your primary insurance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West coast kitty,
> Day off what will you be doing?
> 
> Have crock pot on the ready here. (tee Hee)
> ...


Your dinner sounds good. I took everyone's advice and ordered a crock pot using reward points and it should be delivered in a couple of weeks. We're having country style pork ribs with honey/garlic Diana sauce and roasted veggies.

The desktop computer died on the weekend and hubby got the bad news yesterday that the hard drive is fried so had to get a new computer. Will have to see what can be easily recovered and transferred to new computer. Computer problems are a real pain (I remember you saying so too!). Lap top is still good and that is what I use most of the time.

Hope you and everyone else has a great day today


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am done with the Libs provocations. I see now where it all heads. They throw out a harmless topic then steer it toward sexuality (theirs) and critiques of Christianity. It makes me sick.


Yep! You did well, it is they who are evil and sick. Forget about them. We love and support you as does God. You did as he asks of us, so their fate is on them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am done with the Libs provocations. I see now where it all heads. They throw out a harmless topic then steer it toward sexuality (theirs) and critiques of Christianity. It makes me sick.


Makes me sick too. They don't want God, so that is their choice. They will burn one day and remember us trying to help them understand. The are ignorant because they chose it. I would just hate it for them but it is their choice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep! You did well, it is they who are evil and sick. Forget about them. We love and support you as does God. You did as he asks of us, so their fate is on them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The Minnesota State Fair is a huge, major thing. We go about every other year.
> 
> We are back home from the wedding after two days of driving. Even though we had a wonderful time and it was so good to see all of our boys together its still a good feeling to be home. We got in yesterday afternoon but decided to take an extra day off to recover. That has ended up being a smart move as we didn't wake up until 8:00 this morning. Now to do all of the unpacking and such that goes with arriving home after a vacation. I will post some pictures of the wedding when DH has downloaded them to the computer.


Welcome back, look forward to seeing pics. With all the excitement and long drives, I can see where you'd be exhausted. Is it just a couple more months til the twins arrive?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back, look forward to seeing pics. With all the excitement and long drives, I can see where you'd be exhausted. Is it just a couple more months til the twins arrive?


Yes. Early November. She is having another ultrasound today so I expect we will be receiving some new 'pictures' of the babes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It makes a difference if you are on Medicare. If you are and your spouse is working full time with a company of 200 employees or more your spouses insurance coverage would be primary over your Medicare. Otherwise Medicare would be your primary insurance.


1) Is this new since Obamacare?
2) Neither my spouse nor I am eligible for Medicare for years yet
3) They know our birth dates so they know who may be affected
4) If the # of employees is part of the equation, she should have asked how many employees as well then, yet she didn't.
5) She also did not ask about my work hours and should have according to what you posted above.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Big Brother is already pushing his way into our health lives.
> 
> I went to my Doctor's appt today and was asked if my spouse worked full time or part time.
> 
> ...


Good Morning To All, Husband went to Dr. yesterday also, just a follow-up appointment and he was also asked crazy questions, he said there was about 20 questons. One of them was about electrical outlets. His response to all of them was "does not apply" except when they asked him if he had security at home. He said that question was most ridiculous but wanted to reply with a yes---We have a German Shepard that can make it to our gate in 10 seconds. :-D I'm sure the intake nurse feels foolish asking these "none of your business" questions. You on spot on KPS Big Brother has fully arrived and Liberty is leaving the building.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

forgive my misspellings in my previous post, in a hurry to get out the door for dentist app., I hope it's more about teeth and less about the carmel corn I have been eating.
Have a day of happiness Ladies.....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am done with the Libs provocations. I see now where it all heads. They throw out a harmless topic then steer it toward sexuality (theirs) and critiques of Christianity. It makes me sick.


You've nailed it again. Read the "secrets" topic last night and the very first person to reply with a Christian tone was immediately mocked and it went down hill from there and then spread into their other threads. They claim tolerance and show nothing of the sort


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon hope you are having a good day? Was jusst reading new topic's a lot of new things to learn .


I'll have to look. I saw a nice pattern for place mats. I'd like to make some for my daughter. There are a lot of pretty patterns for place mats.

Not much knitting time till this evening. We pick up two grandchildren after school today - supervise homework and piano, then dinner and off to soccer they go!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) Is this new since Obamacare? No. This is not new. It's been like that as far back as I can recall.
> 2) Neither my spouse nor I am eligible for Medicare for years yet. Then you are correct, in my opinion, that the answer is none of their business. There are questions that I, myself, will not answer or lie through my teeth because the answer is none of their business.
> 3) They know our birth dates so they know who may be affected Your DOB doesn't necessarily mean anything in regards to Medicare. I've seen some as young as 7 months old that qualify for Medicare disability. Can't say I agree with that but at this time it's a reality.
> 4) If the # of employees is part of the equation, she should have asked how many employees as well then, yet she didn't. Perhaps she may have had you been on Medicare.
> 5) She also did not ask about my work hours and should have according to what you posted above. I only mentioned that her question would have made sense had you been on Medicare. You responded that you are _not_ on Medicare so I agree that it is none of their business.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Big Brother is already pushing his way into our health lives.
> 
> I went to my Doctor's appt today and was asked if my spouse worked full time or part time.
> 
> ...


Knitpresentgifts,

Good for you! I am now prepared and will answer the same. We are in for such a terrible time with Obamacare. I wish he and his health plan would just GO AWAY.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes. Early November. She is having another ultrasound today so I expect we will be receiving some new 'pictures' of the babes.


Oh Thumper how sweet to see them while in the womb. November is one month and 2 weeks away. hope i got that right. Not long now. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No questions about guns in the home? I had heard that was to be one of the questions in Obamacare.


They've been asking that one for years here in Minnesota. It's none of their business. I also like the one "Do you feel safe in your home?". I know what they are looking for in regards to a response but I always reply that over 75% of accidents occur in the home so what does she think. What I find totally funny is they put down 'yes'.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes. Early November. She is having another ultrasound today so I expect we will be receiving some new 'pictures' of the babes.


Met a woman 4 months pregnant with her first baby yesterday and she was so happy and excited. She and her hubby set up an email account for the baby and are sending messages and pics all thru the pregnancy and so are other family and friends. This little guy is going to have a mountain of messages by the time he's old enough to read. I thought it was such a beautiful sentimental diary


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) Is this new since Obamacare?
> 2) Neither my spouse nor I am eligible for Medicare for years yet
> 3) They know our birth dates so they know who may be affected
> 4) If the # of employees is part of the equation, she should have asked how many employees as well then, yet she didn't.
> 5) She also did not ask about my work hours and should have according to what you posted above.


Wouldn't it just be easier to ask if hubby had insurance coverage if that was the concern?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to look. I saw a nice pattern for place mats. I'd like to make some for my daughter. There are a lot of pretty patterns for place mats.
> 
> Not much knitting time till this evening. We pick up two grandchildren after school today - supervise homework and piano, then dinner and off to soccer they go!


You're getting back into your school routine right along with the kids! Nice that they're close enough that you can do that


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry about me I just am sick of all of them and their lies. They try to come across as these sweet babes, when they show what they really are like when they post.
> 
> I have never in my life seen women who complain about how they are treated so badly, yet think nothing of lashing out and in such a mean way on others. It's really like they do not see how wrong they are. I can not say what I really believe what has happen to them. As they would all go on a gang up. But I have told CB what I believe has happen to them. They do not know what or who has control of them and am sure they won't until their death.


I find it so funny that the way they "describe" us is in fact the description of their actions. Whatever they say about us, is the exact way they behave. There must be some psychological mumbo jumbo about that somewhere. That they displace their own actions onto those they perceive to hate. Oh well, I would do some research if I cared.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The Minnesota State Fair is a huge, major thing. We go about every other year.
> 
> We are back home from the wedding after two days of driving. Even though we had a wonderful time and it was so good to see all of our boys together its still a good feeling to be home. We got in yesterday afternoon but decided to take an extra day off to recover. That has ended up being a smart move as we didn't wake up until 8:00 this morning. Now to do all of the unpacking and such that goes with arriving home after a vacation. I will post some pictures of the wedding when DH has downloaded them to the computer.


Sounds like you had a wonderful time. It certainly is great to see family at happy occasions. Looking forward to the pictures. Don't do everything at once, unpacking and laundry will wait for you. tee her.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to ask if hubby had insurance coverage if that was the concern?


I have learned that nothing is straightforward or logical when it comes to anything having to do with government. Just wait and find out what they know about you if you go into a long term care facility.

Here is a link to the _required_ information if you enter a facility that is Medicare or Medicaid certified. Keep in mind that it doesn't matter if you_are on_ Medicare or Medicaid. It is 24 pages with each page consisting of 36 pieces of information.

I've always felt that it was invasive for the government to require they have all this information. I can't even tell you how many employees our facility needs in order to keep these things up to date. They need to be done within the first week of admission and then every three months. If they are not submitted on time we don't get paid. It's a lot of work and each FTE adds more cost to the residents care and it's not even a care related expense. It's strictly a governmental requirement. 
http://www.resdac.org/sites/resdac.org/files/MDS%203.0%20CMS%20Record%20Layout.pdf


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so funny that the way they "describe" us is in fact the description of their actions. Whatever they say about us, is the exact way they behave. There must be some psychological mumbo jumbo about that somewhere. That they displace their own actions onto those they perceive to hate. Oh well, I would do some research if I cared.


It's called 'projecting'.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Your dinner sounds good. I took everyone's advice and ordered a crock pot using reward points and it should be delivered in a couple of weeks. We're having country style pork ribs with honey/garlic Diana sauce and roasted veggies.
> 
> The desktop computer died on the weekend and hubby got the bad news yesterday that the hard drive is fried so had to get a new computer. Will have to see what can be easily recovered and transferred to new computer. Computer problems are a real pain (I remember you saying so too!). Lap top is still good and that is what I use most of the time.
> 
> Hope you and everyone else has a great day today


Sorry about your computer woes. They always seem to quit at the most unreasonable times.

I just noticed in a catalog I get that they now have double slow cookers. You can now cook 2 separate meals at one time. 2 - 2 1/2 qt. pots, each 250W and the innards come out for easy cleaning. This could be perfect for large get to gathers. It's on sale for $49.99. I know you are in Canada, so I'm being rather obnoxious telling you this. I'm bad, sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back, look forward to seeing pics. With all the excitement and long drives, I can see where you'd be exhausted. Is it just a couple more months til the twins arrive?


Even fun can wear us out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Good for you! I am now prepared and will answer the same. We are in for such a terrible time with Obamacare. I wish he and his health plan would just GO AWAY.


Knitpresentgifts,

I can't believe the nurse was so rude. I'm sure you're not the only one to reject the question. Maybe you're the first - but others will follow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper how sweet to see them while in the womb. November is one month and 2 weeks away. hope i got that right. Not long now. :thumbup:


It's almost time already!??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're getting back into your school routine right along with the kids! Nice that they're close enough that you can do that


These are the only two who are so close. We've been keeping them on Tuesdays for years. It's been very nice. Today we'll have to race to get everything in before my son picks them up. Grandson plays soccer, and my son takes our granddaughter along so she'll have some time outdoors with him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's called 'projecting'.


Exactly, Thumpbunny!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How big is the book that will give you the reasons for the code number? No wonder the cost of medical care is so high. And it has nothing to do with the actual care. How many pages before Obamacare became involved?


The MDS has nothing to do with obamacare. They just keep adding more and more requirements as the years go by.

To which codes are you referring? The lettered sections need to be filled out by certain disciplines such as nursing, dietary, therapy, etc., and then the final sign-off by the Medicare Compliance Officer at the facility and then submitted electronically to the Feds.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> No questions about guns in the home? I had heard that was to be one of the questions in Obamacare.


Don't you suppose the question asked galinipper's DH "Security at home?" is inquiring/referring about guns in the home? Oh yeah, Big Brother is ever so slowly creeping into all our lives....BIG time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It's called 'projecting'.


Exactly! All I can think of is Linda Blair in _The Exorcist._ The possessed projecting their evil and hate ... while frantically spinning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot believe I'm going to say I'm thankful for Putin negoiating a no-strike resolution into Syria. What a pathetic state of affairs, when Americans are resigned to root for the Russian leader who may have possibly got the job done when the Presdient of the United States failed miserably to do the same. 

Obama couldn't get enough Dems in Congress to support him nevermind the rest of the world. If not for Putin's possible scenario, Obama would have us begin WWIII. 

Even though he had nothing to do with us NOT attacking Syria, Obama will take the credit for NOT going in as soon as Congress refuses to allow him to do so.

Obama has secured his complete defeat by failing in his #1 job of defending our country and leading the strongest military in the world. Well, he earned his failure unlike his Nobel Prize for Peace. The guy is completely incompetent and incapable of the job, any job.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is what I was referring to: I didn't see questions.
> 
> CHAR 1164 1 0 M1200A Skin and Ulcer Treatments: Pressure Reducing
> Device in Chair Code
> ...


They are all items that need a response. There are responses (all having a code that, when all responses are tallied, give the residents level of care needed which is then tied to how much they pay us. Which, I guarantee, is peanuts. It makes me wonder how the libs 'livable wage' can ever be attained unless the Feds take *all* of our money and just give us what _they_ feel we need which I guarantee would be peanuts after they took their cut.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe I'm going to say I'm thankful for Putin negoiating a no-strike resolution into Syria. What a pathetic state of affairs, when Americans are resigned to root for the Russian leader who may have possibly got the job done when the Presdient of the United States failed miserably to do the same.
> 
> Obama couldn't get enough Dems in Congress to support him nevermind the rest of the world. If not for Putin's possible scenario, Obama would have us begin WWIII.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe I'm going to say I'm thankful for Putin negoiating a no-strike resolution into Syria. What a pathetic state of affairs, when Americans are resigned to root for the Russian leader who may have possibly got the job done when the Presdient of the United States failed miserably to do the same.
> 
> Obama couldn't get enough Dems in Congress to support him nevermind the rest of the world. If not for Putin's possible scenario, Obama would have us begin WWIII.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable but True. The ONLY adult in the room is Putin.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So there is a manual of some kind that will provide a code for each one of these statements.
> 
> All I can see is much time and money wasted.


It's all programmed into our software.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so funny that the way they "describe" us is in fact the description of their actions. Whatever they say about us, is the exact way they behave. There must be some psychological mumbo jumbo about that somewhere. That they displace their own actions onto those they perceive to hate. Oh well, I would do some research if I cared.


When the oppressive progressive libs are unable to defend the administration they attack the conservatives.It is no different than O blaming Bush, congress and the people on the right. The libs have had a good teacher. Your right Solo they look inward for the hate, and it is never hard to find.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Only 48 hours ago, Obama and his followers led the most intense lobbying effort in recent history to get Congress and the world on board to attack Syria.

22 hours ago, Obama rotated 360 degrees to delay an attack.

Tonight, Obama will cave and preach Putin's gospel. (Guess who will be awarded the next Nobel Peace prize?)

Is this leadership from the most powerful man of the most powerful Nation on earth?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The MDS has nothing to do with obamacare. They just keep adding more and more requirements as the years go by.
> 
> To which codes are you referring? The lettered sections need to be filled out by certain disciplines such as nursing, dietary, therapy, etc., and then the final sign-off by the Medicare Compliance Officer at the facility and then submitted electronically to the Feds.


Medicare Compliance Officer? Is that new?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's almost time already!??


Yes, as time flies when we are in KP as I look at the clock & cannot believe 2 hours have gone by! I have been spending too much time on KP lately.

Baked this Raspberry cake this Am before the temp went up to 96 degrees. This will be for dinner tonight. Yum!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe I'm going to say I'm thankful for Putin negoiating a no-strike resolution into Syria. What a pathetic state of affairs, when Americans are resigned to root for the Russian leader who may have possibly got the job done when the Presdient of the United States failed miserably to do the same.
> 
> Obama couldn't get enough Dems in Congress to support him nevermind the rest of the world. If not for Putin's possible scenario, Obama would have us begin WWIII.
> 
> ...


Yes - it looked like Putin saved his b___ - BUT - now the worm has turned. New developments, lots of questions, another challenge for o.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I forgot everything is on the computer now. I was thinking 40+ years ago when I had to use a manual to correct errors on key punch cards, That were fed into a Rand 360 computer.
> 
> I guess that really dates me.


If it does date you, a lot of us are right there with you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as time flies when we are in KP as I look at the clock & cannot believe 2 hours have gone by! I have been spending too much time on KP lately.
> 
> Baked this Raspberry cake this Am before the temp went up to 96 degrees. This will be for dinner tonight. Yum!


Jane - that is beautiful!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Medicare Compliance Officer? Is that new?


Nope. Every LTC facility needs to have one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe I'm going to say I'm thankful for Putin negoiating a no-strike resolution into Syria. What a pathetic state of affairs, when Americans are resigned to root for the Russian leader who may have possibly got the job done when the Presdient of the United States failed miserably to do the same.
> 
> Obama couldn't get enough Dems in Congress to support him nevermind the rest of the world. If not for Putin's possible scenario, Obama would have us begin WWIII.
> 
> ...


KPG,

Great words. You summed it up perfectly. Putin has bailed him out. I have absolutely no respect for Obama. Before I didn't like some of the things he did, but now it is total. He is so weak. Ugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to look. I saw a nice pattern for place mats. I'd like to make some for my daughter. There are a lot of pretty patterns for place mats.
> 
> Not much knitting time till this evening. We pick up two grandchildren after school today - supervise homework and piano, then dinner and off to soccer they go!


I think placemats make a lovely gift. I made a set of 4 as a shower gift for one of my sil years ago and she still uses them even though they've seen some heavy duty use. Might be time to make another set - thanks for the idea


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I have learned that nothing is straightforward or logical when it comes to anything having to do with government. Just wait and find out what they know about you if you go into a long term care facility.
> 
> Here is a link to the _required_ information if you enter a facility that is Medicare or Medicaid certified. Keep in mind that it doesn't matter if you_are on_ Medicare or Medicaid. It is 24 pages with each page consisting of 36 pieces of information.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you that the one thing any government is excellent at is creating expensive bureaucratic bottlenecks. The manpower and cost of managing those bureaucracies is huge here too - and it all takes away from the service that is supposed to be provided.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe I'm going to say I'm thankful for Putin negoiating a no-strike resolution into Syria. What a pathetic state of affairs, when Americans are resigned to root for the Russian leader who may have possibly got the job done when the Presdient of the United States failed miserably to do the same.
> 
> Obama couldn't get enough Dems in Congress to support him nevermind the rest of the world. If not for Putin's possible scenario, Obama would have us begin WWIII.
> 
> ...


Sad


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry about your computer woes. They always seem to quit at the most unreasonable times.
> 
> I just noticed in a catalog I get that they now have double slow cookers. You can now cook 2 separate meals at one time. 2 - 2 1/2 qt. pots, each 250W and the innards come out for easy cleaning. This could be perfect for large get to gathers. It's on sale for $49.99. I know you are in Canada, so I'm being rather obnoxious telling you this. I'm bad, sorry.


  then we can get them here too -- it would just cost us 25 to 30 % more. Are you going to get one?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as time flies when we are in KP as I look at the clock & cannot believe 2 hours have gone by! I have been spending too much time on KP lately.
> 
> Baked this Raspberry cake this Am before the temp went up to 96 degrees. This will be for dinner tonight. Yum!


your cake looks yummy; dh might want dessert ahead of dinner


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane - that is beautiful!!


In addition when do we eat?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as time flies when we are in KP as I look at the clock & cannot believe 2 hours have gone by! I have been spending too much time on KP lately.
> 
> Baked this Raspberry cake this Am before the temp went up to 96 degrees. This will be for dinner tonight. Yum!


Yummm! Recipe available??? I'll be over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jane this is for you. Homemade dishwasher soap. Have not tried it yet.http://www.hometalk.com/2176281/make-your-own-dish-washer-detergent


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning To All, Husband went to Dr. yesterday also, just a follow-up appointment and he was also asked crazy questions, he said there was about 20 questons. One of them was about electrical outlets. His response to all of them was "does not apply" except when they asked him if he had security at home. He said that question was most ridiculous but wanted to reply with a yes---We have a German Shepard that can make it to our gate in 10 seconds. :-D I'm sure the intake nurse feels foolish asking these "none of your business" questions. You on spot on KPS Big Brother has fully arrived and Liberty is leaving the building.


I think it makes sense to not answer or provide faulty information. I wouldn't give them anything to use against you. I can see the security question, but why do you think they asked the electrical outlet question? Are the equating the # of outlets with poverty?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> then we can get them here too -- it would just cost us 25 to 30 % more. Are you going to get one?


I have three slow cookers. A 6 qt I use for big meals and cooking down tomatoes. A 4.5 qt that I use for smaller recipes and a 3.5 qt. I use them all for different recipes and love them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Unbelievable but True. The ONLY adult in the room is Putin.


I think Putin is playing games. He is buying time for Assad. It won't end well. Putin is a thug.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as time flies when we are in KP as I look at the clock & cannot believe 2 hours have gone by! I have been spending too much time on KP lately.
> 
> Baked this Raspberry cake this Am before the temp went up to 96 degrees. This will be for dinner tonight. Yum!


Yummy!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think it makes sense to not answer or provide faulty information. I wouldn't give them anything to use against you. I can see the security question, but why do you think they asked the electrical outlet question? Are the equating the # of outlets with poverty?


outlets could be poverty or they could just google your house and see for themselves, it's a mystery, maybe to see if you use extension cords??? The security question is to maybe bring up the coversation of feeling safe in your neighborhood or gun ownership. I look at it this way... If they wanted this info just for some government requirement it would be much easier to get it by way of a questionaire, but when an intake nurse is asking and putting it in the pc I feel like they are also looking for a reaction that would lead them to another question. I may be overreacting to all of this. I think my distrust for the gov. is leaching into everyday life. Our shall I say again 'Liberty.'


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good night Ladies Early day tomarrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ed Asner disappointed in o. Scale 1-10 he said he is at 7. He is disappointed in o.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think placemats make a lovely gift. I made a set of 4 as a shower gift for one of my sil years ago and she still uses them even though they've seen some heavy duty use. Might be time to make another set - thanks for the idea


I'd love to see what pattern and color you choose.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> In addition when do we eat?


Let's go together!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yummm! Recipe available??? I'll be over.


Thumper and i can give you a ride! Look out, Jane - here we come!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Putin is playing games. He is buying time for Assad. It won't end well. Putin is a thug.


That's what I'm afraid of. Too good to be true. And Putin is an ally of Assad - and HE'S going to "guard" the chemical weapons? Oh - now I feel completely safe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good night Ladies Early day tomarrow.


Good night, Galinipper. Nice to have you here. Sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have three slow cookers. A 6 qt I use for big meals and cooking down tomatoes. A 4.5 qt that I use for smaller recipes and a 3.5 qt. I use them all for different recipes and love them.


I ordered a 6 qt but we enjoy left overs so that should be ok. It comes with a recipe book, but I know I can count on my friends here for their favourites. We enjoy soups and chowders in the winter so looking forward to trying a new method of preparing them. (It will also put me back on KPG's post list  )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to see what pattern and color you choose.


I haven't looked for a pattern yet; do you have some suggestions?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's go together!


I'll drive! On second thought, you drive. I've gone over 2000 miles in the last week already. I'll be waiting...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll drive, Thumpbunny. This will be a loooong trip! GA to NE to - space! Let's bring some sandwiches and root beer. Sound good?

And some music cds. We can sing along! How about it, Lucy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just listening to Greta. When she asks Col. Oliver North how he would get us out of this situation, and he says, "I don't really know HOW to get out of this," it might be time to worry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I ordered a 6 qt but we enjoy left overs so that should be ok. It comes with a recipe book, but I know I can count on my friends here for their favourites. We enjoy soups and chowders in the winter so looking forward to trying a new method of preparing them. (It will also put me back on KPG's post list  )


Easiest and best ever roast beef in crockpot is roast and onion soup mix. No water nothing unless it is a rump roast. Rump has to have broth after you have browned it or it will be tough as a boot and dry. You could add carrots and potatoes. It makes it's own yummy gravy. Or can mushroom soup .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thumper, Lukelucy, and I are off to Janeway's for raspberry cake! If you need a ride, just go outside and we'll pick you up on the way! We'll have sandwiches and root beer for the ride - and as you know there's always enough!

I'm putting an Elvis cd in right now...

Are you still awake, Janie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't looked for a pattern yet; do you have some suggestions?


I liked this one - maybe in different colors depending on decor. I think you can get this on Ravelry, too. It seems I liked the Ravelry picture better. I'll check. There are a lot of them on there.

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/placemat-pattern.html

Just checked - 16 pp. on Ravelry.com - go to patterns, search for placemats. Loads of them - so much variety!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Easiest and best ever roast beef in crockpot is roast and onion soup mix. No water nothing unless it is a rump roast. Rump has to have broth after you have browned it or it will be tough as a boot and dry. You could add carrots and potatoes. It makes it's own yummy gravy. Or can mushroom soup .


I do the onion soup with mushroom soup.

Here is a recipe passed on to me by a lady that owns a B&B in New York State where I used to stay from time to time when I was a contractor. I was always up and gone before breakfast so I would join her and her husband for dinner and she made this one night.

3 Tbsp. flour 
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. celery salt
1/2 tsp. ginger
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
3 lbs. beef stew meat cut into 2" cubes
2 Tbsp. vegetable oil
1 - 16 oz can whole pealed tomatoes
3 medium onions, chopped
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
6 - 8 carrots, pealed and cut into 1" pieces
1/2 cup raisins

Combine first 6 ingredients in plastic bag and add the beef in small batches. Shake to cost. Heat oil in large sauce pan and brown.

It gives stove top directions from this point but I've always thrown everything into the crockpot and let it cook for the day. I do recommend throwing in the raisins during the last few hours or they have a tendency to get too mushy. Serve over wide egg noodles and enjoy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you coming through central WI, raspberry cake sounds yummy?


We will definitely come through there - watching for you on the corner! We'll travel all night and be at Jane's for breakfast - of raspberry cake! Hope her DH didn't eat it all. :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane this is for you. Homemade dishwasher soap. Have not tried it yet.http://www.hometalk.com/2176281/make-your-own-dish-washer-detergent


That looks Ok, but what I made once but lost the recipe was you mixed the ingredients then put the mixture into ice cube trays to dry then popped them out & used one cube in the dishwasher with vinegar in the rinse.

I cannot even remember where I got the recipe. Getting forgetful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We will definitely come through there - watching for you on the corner! We'll travel all night and be at Jane's for breakfast - of raspberry cake! Hope her DH didn't eat it all. :shock:


Sounds great as I'll leave on the porch light.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I do the onion soup with mushroom soup.
> 
> Here is a recipe passed on to me by a lady that owns a B&B in New York State where I used to stay from time to time when I was a contractor. I was always up and gone before breakfast so I would join her and her husband for dinner and she made this one night.
> 
> ...


This sounds great.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thumper and i can give you a ride! Look out, Jane - here we come!!


Great as company will be welcome.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thumper, Lukelucy, and I are off to Janeway's for raspberry cake! If you need a ride, just go outside and we'll pick you up on the way! We'll have sandwiches and root beer for the ride - and as you know there's always enough!
> 
> I'm putting an Elvis cd in right now...
> 
> Are you still awake, Janie?


Oh, you bet I'm awake! It will be hot here tomorrow so dress cool.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I do the same thing, refuse to answer questions that have nothing to do with the problem. Some questions I have heard from friends: guns in home? How many? Where they are kept? and questions about sex practices. I love when they ask if you have any allergies. I always put- no known allergies- just in case. And I refuse to put my ssn on their form. And of course always sign to have copies of all records in chart Mailed to you and anything you sign.

The general public is so stupid and like good little boys and girls dutifully fill in the form. And they never think to question why they are being asked the questions. More people should question why! If they give you a hard time just tell them you'll discuss it with the physician.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Big Brother is already pushing his way into our health lives.
> 
> I went to my Doctor's appt today and was asked if my spouse worked full time or part time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

If anyone wants the recipe I'll type it here as it is from Better Homes & Garden. It is yummy with a cream cheese filling then berries are put on top. DH grows the berries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Easiest and best ever roast beef in crockpot is roast and onion soup mix. No water nothing unless it is a rump roast. Rump has to have broth after you have browned it or it will be tough as a boot and dry. You could add carrots and potatoes. It makes it's own yummy gravy. Or can mushroom soup .


Sounds delicious; I love using onion soup mix. One of our favourites is rice, onion soup mix, onion, garlic, peppers, mushrooms, add water, lay chicken breast or thighs or pork chops on top; cover with foil and bake for about an hour to 90 minutes


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper That may very well be the reason for the question. If it is then the office staff should have been trained to answer KPG's concern. But new questions are now being asked (esp by PEDs and OB-GYN) which have nothing to do with the medical problem. And these questions should be challenged!


thumper5316 said:


> It makes a difference if you are on Medicare. If you are and your spouse is working full time with a company of 200 employees or more your spouses insurance coverage would be primary over your Medicare. Otherwise Medicare would be your primary insurance.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like a one size fits all form. I think it has to do with ocare. Under it, the new insurances are keyed to several parameters and one being full (I think it is defined as 30 hrs or more) vs part-time work. And it sounds like Big Brother will be watching.



knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) Is this new since Obamacare?
> 2) Neither my spouse nor I am eligible for Medicare for years yet
> 3) They know our birth dates so they know who may be affected
> 4) If the # of employees is part of the equation, she should have asked how many employees as well then, yet she didn't.
> 5) She also did not ask about my work hours and should have according to what you posted above.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I liked this one - maybe in different colors depending on decor. I think you can get this on Ravelry, too. It seems I liked the Ravelry picture better. I'll check. There are a lot of them on there.
> 
> http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/placemat-pattern.html
> 
> Just checked - 16 pp. on Ravelry.com - go to patterns, search for placemats. Loads of them - so much variety!


that's a nice pattern; I like these too:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montague-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-edge-placemat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stripes-placemat-knit


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You and lots of other people.



Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Good for you! I am now prepared and will answer the same. We are in for such a terrible time with Obamacare. I wish he and his health plan would just GO AWAY.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I do the onion soup with mushroom soup.
> 
> Here is a recipe passed on to me by a lady that owns a B&B in New York State where I used to stay from time to time when I was a contractor. I was always up and gone before breakfast so I would join her and her husband for dinner and she made this one night.
> 
> ...


sounds great; I think it would go well with rice too


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Tonight I made KPG's slow cooker meatloaf and it was very good. I ran a little test and did half of it in my small slo cooker and the rest in the oven. It was remarkable how much better the one in the slo cooker was. The flavors really melded throughout and made a big difference. Maybe I'll try it in my pressure cooker and compare the results. Because there was less I adjusted the cooking time to 4 hours vs the 7 hours. It was yummy and I think you can vary it by using different salad dressing pkg, etc. The next time I will use a 5 spice one I have.

Also recently I had been using quick oats instead of bread but the bread made a much lighter loaf. I used potato bread.

Give it a try and you wouldn't be disappointed. Next the cauliflower.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://video.christianpost.com/192-what-does-the-world-look-like-without-christianity-4243/


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Sounds like a one size fits all form. I think it has to do with ocare. Under it, the new insurances are keyed to several parameters and one being full (I think it is defined as 30 hrs or more) vs part-time work. And it sounds like Big Brother will be watching.


Absolutely, they are. What amazes me is that the dissidents during the sixties and seventies who chanted that we should always question the government and never trust them are now the ones blindly following whatever a democratic government wants.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I do the same thing, refuse to answer questions that have nothing to do with the problem. Some questions I have heard from friends: guns in home? How many? Where they are kept? and questions about sex practices. I love when they ask if you have any allergies. I always put- no known allergies- just in case. And I refuse to put my ssn on their form. And of course always sign to have copies of all records in chart Mailed to you and anything you sign.
> 
> The general public is so stupid and like good little boys and girls dutifully fill in the form. And they never think to question why they are being asked the questions. More people should question why! If they give you a hard time just tell them you'll discuss it with the physician.


Next time they ask about my sex life, I'm going to write, "Oh, honey - I could teach you things....!" That oughta shut them up! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If anyone wants the recipe I'll type it here as it is from Better Homes & Garden. It is yummy with a cream cheese filling then berries are put on top. DH grows the berries.


I'd love the recipe if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That Speech
By: Erick Erickson September 10th, 2013

Never has a President given a speech in which he wished to convince Americans to take an action he no longer is going to take. He has become to war what the Clapper is to turning on the lights. War is on and now war is off. But we will never call it war.

The President told Americans they need to do this for the children. It is ironic, considering he has, for a long time, been in favor of infanticide. But do it for the children we must. Except when we mustnt. Because we are not the worlds policeman, he would have us know.

We cannot be everywhere.

But we can be in Syria.

Because of the children.

Just like in Darfur, Rwanda, and North Korea, except not really because we will not intervene in those places. The difference is that in Syria, Sudan, Rwanda, and North Korea, hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of people have been killed with conventional weapons. But an additional thousand were killed in Syria by chemical weapons.

More if you count the ones killed by the rebels and their chemical weapons, but lets not focus on those.

When I was on city council, one of my fellow councilmen would often drone on that we needed to fund some garbage for the children. Do it for the children, he d breathe into the microphone. I finally got so fed up one night I responded, Doing it for the children is the last refuge of failure in politics. When we are doing things for the children as opposed to any other reason, we have no substantive reason for taking an action.

The President himself failed to convey a real substantive reason for acting. He claims chemical weapons might be used on our soldiers. Thats what George W. Bush once claimed. They still could even if we act. There was no rational reason put forward in a muddled speech that was, ultimately, the war equivalent of the muddied and muddled BP oil spill speech.

He said he wanted to send a message. In Atlanta, during Braves games, the strippers from the Cheetah Club fly a banner over the stadium attached to a biplane. Its far cheaper to sail a banner over downtown Damascus that reads Stop Using Chemical Weapons than launching a missile. And it also wont stir up the hornets nest that is now, because of the Presidents vacillating, humming along.

Somewhere, Lindsey Graham is cuddled up to his John McCain pillow whimpering about the speech that could have been.

Well be back to a push on gun control by the weekend and job creation by Monday. Barry got played.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love the recipe if it's not too much trouble.


I'll post it later as just checking in as almost out the door for Dr's apt then therapy so will be out for several hours.

The cake was delicious. I left the porch light on! Janie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Obama Needs Support by His Supporters!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I don't believe anyone, including the President, knows what his speech last night was about.

Here is what I heard:

O has the right to strike without Congress' approval

O asked for Congress' approval

Bush didn't ask for approval before striking when he did even still, I'm asking for approval. (BTW: Bush did ask and get approval)

O wants to strike (but John Kerry said we shouldn't after he said we should and will in a teeny, tiny way)

We should do it for the kids (the 1,400 murdered but not the 100,000 prior murdered)

American is not the police enforcer of the world but O decided we must strike

O wants Congress to vote but delay it until more may be killed and all weapons and agents hidden

O doesn't want Congress to vote because O knows he'll lose in a landslide

O said it will be a small, yet direct strike with a guarantee of no troops being committed to the attack. Yet, O has no plan or mission of attack not any retreat or winning strategy or plans based on how all other leaders will react.

God Bless the USA (even though I'm not a believer)

O is taking the credit for Kerry's gaffe even though O will not take the blame when Kerry's gaffe, controlled by Putin, fails. Because we all know O never takes credit for anything that is his failure.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama Needs Support by His Supporters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://video.christianpost.com/192-what-does-the-world-look-like-without-christianity-4243/


thanks CB, don't have to look very far back to communist countries in Europe and what is still happening in Asia and Africa


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't believe anyone, including the President, knows what his speech last night was about.
> 
> Here is what I heard:
> 
> ...


I didn't watch the speech but read it afterwards. I couldn't tell what he had said because it was so confusing. I don't think you missed anything but I am just on my first cup.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Remembering September 11, 2001. Also remembering Benghazi September 11, 2012. God Bless America!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So I believe no one (or rarely) does anyone do their job well anymore.

I ordered some new flatware from a restaurant wholesale supply company. I had admired some flatware in a recent restaurant I visited. So I researched for that specific flatware and placed my order. (teaspoons, dessert spoons, soup, salad forks, european forks and knives, etc.)

Today, FedEx delivered five boxes! I was excited since I'm having guests for dinner tonight and thought how lovely to use our new sparkling flatware.

I was confused that flatware would take so many boxes and especially one that was six feet long .... suspicions awakened ...

Well, after finding brooms, pitchers, salad bar containers, Bic pens, tape, etc., I killed myself laughing. Some of the stuff may be useful.

My personal favorite? I now am the proud owner of three dozen, black serving trays with the Taco Bell logo on them! 

They will definitely be helpful to carry out tonight's dinner to our outside deck to share the great food and beautiful Indian Summer weather. 

Anyone (up to 36) want to join us?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as time flies when we are in KP as I look at the clock & cannot believe 2 hours have gone by! I have been spending too much time on KP lately.
> 
> Baked this Raspberry cake this Am before the temp went up to 96 degrees. This will be for dinner tonight. Yum!


That looks positively fabulous. My kind of dinner.  :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> then we can get them here too -- it would just cost us 25 to 30 % more. Are you going to get one?


The catalog is open to the page. I'm still hemming and hawing now. I suppose I could by me a "camper" present and keep it there. I usually buy a "house" present for the holidays. It's usually something I want just because, like bed sheets or a bedspread, certain movies, a bread machine (which I only used 2x), that sort of present. I know, I'll blame my KP friends for posting such yummy recipes. I believe I just talked myself into it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't believe anyone, including the President, knows what his speech last night was about.
> 
> Here is what I heard:
> 
> ...


That about sums it up. I will add that Syria will most likely strike back. It might not be at us directly, possibly at Israel, or maybe an increase attack on his own people. The latter is the one I think will happen. Assad is not afraid of us, I wonder if he ever was. His stay in power is safe guarded by Obama stating that the US is not out to topple Assad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> O is taking the credit for Kerry's gaffe even though O will not take the blame when Kerry's gaffe, controlled by Putin, fails. Because we all know O never takes credit for anything that is his failure.


I was watching Kerry's speech to the committee yesterday and it dawned on me that he sticks his tongue out when he lies. It's more like a quick move like a snake. While Kerry was going over the "reasons" to attack Syria, was that tongue getting a workout. When he spoke of the nukes and Iran, the tongue was visibly absent. Then he went back to Syria and the tongue got another workout. After this, every time Kerry was giving a speech, I was watching for the "workout" and it proved true. That's my observation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That Speech
> By: Erick Erickson September 10th, 2013
> 
> Never has a President given a speech in which he wished to convince Americans to take an action he no longer is going to take. He has become to war what the Clapper is to turning on the lights. War is on and now war is off. But we will never call it war.
> ...


Excellent post!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll post it later as just checking in as almost out the door for Dr's apt then therapy so will be out for several hours.
> 
> The cake was delicious. I left the porch light on! Janie


You're an angel!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't believe anyone, including the President, knows what his speech last night was about.
> 
> Here is what I heard:
> 
> ...


Another excellent post! You should send these to the newspaper - I'll bet they'd get in. Unless the paper is in o's pocket.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OHHHHHH girl that is so right on. That is exactly the way I see them too.


Very good.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried to stay strong today, but with this pic at the 2 million biker rally in DC I just lost it


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's a nice pattern; I like these too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montague-2
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-edge-placemat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stripes-placemat-knit


Very nice - lots of choices! I especially like the middle link, purple placemat at the bottom. I like the others, too. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I believe no one (or rarely) does anyone do their job well anymore.
> 
> I ordered some new flatware from a restaurant wholesale supply company. I had admired some flatware in a recent restaurant I visited. So I researched for that specific flatware and placed my order. (teaspoons, dessert spoons, soup, salad forks, european forks and knives, etc.)
> 
> ...


Oh, no!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I tried to stay strong today, but with this pic at the 2 million biker rally in DC I just lost it


Love it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.capitalisminstitute.org/colorado-senator-recalled/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you, Janeway! So nice of you to leave the door open for us. The raspberry cake was delicious! Sorry we had to take off before you got back. We cleaned up our dishes and left you some flowers.

Huge hugs and thanks from Thumper, Lukelucy, Joeysomma, and Bonnie. Soloweygirl was dozing on your porch, and when we woke her, she kept muttering "dinner - cake - raspberries." Of course we brought her in and gave her a ride home - she thanks you, too!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was watching Kerry's speech to the committee yesterday and it dawned on me that he sticks his tongue out when he lies. It's more like a quick move like a snake. While Kerry was going over the "reasons" to attack Syria, was that tongue getting a workout. When he spoke of the nukes and Iran, the tongue was visibly absent. Then he went back to Syria and the tongue got another workout. After this, every time Kerry was giving a speech, I was watching for the "workout" and it proved true. That's my observation.


http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/09/11/kerry-dishonors-memory-of-benghazi-four-83089


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, Janeway! So nice of you to leave the door open for us. The raspberry cake was delicious! Sorry we had to take off before you got back. We cleaned up our dishes and left you some flowers.
> 
> Huge hugs and thanks from Thumper, Lukelucy, Joeysomma, and Bonnie. Soloweygirl was dozing on your porch, and when we woke her, she kept muttering "dinner - cake - raspberries." Of course we brought her in and gave her a ride home - she thanks you, too!!


  :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I was watching Kerry's speech to the committee yesterday and it dawned on me that he sticks his tongue out when he lies. It's more like a quick move like a snake. While Kerry was going over the "reasons" to attack Syria, was that tongue getting a workout. When he spoke of the nukes and Iran, the tongue was visibly absent. Then he went back to Syria and the tongue got another workout. After this, every time Kerry was giving a speech, I was watching for the "workout" and it proved true. That's my observation.


I'll have to watch for it. Not surprised, however, as body language is most difficult to suppress. From my non-observing impression, his tongue must be always flickering.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to watch for it. Not surprised, however, as body language is most difficult to suppress. From my non-observing impression, his tongue must be always flickering.


I await the day he bits it off in one last lie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I want to publicly thank President Bush for being the leader he was and that he led with conviction and resolve when our Nation was attacked 12 years ago on Sept 11th.

He acted like the leader and our President and took charge and the steps necessary to seek justice for those who attacked us. He did not fail us in such after that surprise attack.

Thank you President Bush!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good News! I can keep everything (all five boxes of stuff) that was shipped to me erroneously. 

Anyone need some Taco Bell (black) serving trays?  

Now I'll have to really check what other goodies I was awarded.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/09/11/kerry-dishonors-memory-of-benghazi-four-83089


Very interesting observation. I'll have to watch him more closely next time - the snake.

By the way, I let Jane know that you joined us for raspberry cake this morning (see post on previous page - I think). You sure were funny when we woke you up! Glad you could join us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That looks positively fabulous. My kind of dinner.  :thumbup:


Glad you could join us - you had a long walk! No wonder you were asleep when we found you - on the porch. Poor Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I await the day he bits it off in one last lie.


 :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I want to publicly thank President Bush for being the leader he was and that he led with conviction and resolve when our Nation was attacked 12 years ago on Sept 11th.
> 
> He acted like the leader and our President and took charge and the steps necessary to seek justice for those who attacked us. He did not fail us in such after that surprise attack.
> 
> Thank you President Bush!


I thought his speech at the National Cathedral was one of the best i've ever heard. "We will not tire, we will not falter, and we will not fail." What courage. What strength over the long haul. God bless him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good News! I can keep everything (all five boxes of stuff) that was shipped to me erroneously.
> 
> Anyone need some Taco Bell (black) serving trays?
> 
> Now I'll have to really check what other goodies I was awarded.


WOW - that's so nice! I love it when companies step up to make up for mistakes. I'll bet you were nice to them when they called and that's why they let you have all those goodies! As they should have.

My daughter got Nature's Own bread that was doughy in the middle, called the company and was as nice as can be, and they delivered a variety of baked goods - some for now, some for later. Very nice.

Nice - four times in two paragraphs. I need a thesaurus.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Glad you could join us - you had a long walk! No wonder you were asleep when we found you - on the porch. Poor Solo.


I wanted to be first in line. I figured if you couldn't see the light, the sounds of my snoring would be better than any GPS.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought his speech at the National Cathedral was one of the best i've ever heard. * "We will not tire, we will not falter, and we will not fail."* What courage. What strength over the long haul. God bless him.


Best speech ever. And done without a teleprompter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I knew the raspberry cake would be yummy!
> 
> On a serious note. My daughter-in-law will be having major surgery Thursday Sept 12. only a 10% chance of cancer, so will be praying for it to be the other 90%.
> It will be in Wausau so I will be gone most of the day. I will take knitting and crochet, maybe will have time for some shopping, they have a new Hobby Lobby and Tuesday Morning.
> Afterwards I will bring her home with me until she can take care of herself. With my son working and hers in school, I don't want her to be alone.


So nice of you to take care of her. I hope and pray that it is the other 90% and that everything will go well. We'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wanted to be first in line. I figured if you couldn't see the light, the sounds of my snoring would be better than any GPS.


You were right, as usual!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Best speech ever. And done without a teleprompter.


THat's right!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I ordered a 6 qt but we enjoy left overs so that should be ok. It comes with a recipe book, but I know I can count on my friends here for their favourites. We enjoy soups and chowders in the winter so looking forward to trying a new method of preparing them. (It will also put me back on KPG's post list  )


Plus, it's hard to make a small pot if soup. It has been too hot here to think of hot soup. But, it is supposed to get cooler on Friday. I like to make goulash and chili too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Remember Benghazi today especially. When Obama is gone, we will inflict pain on Libya and the terrorists. 

Question - Do you think Obama is a hidden member of the Muslim Brotherhood? I saw a claim that he is, and wondered what you think.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Remember Benghazi today especially. When Obama is gone, we will inflict pain on Libya and the terrorists.
> 
> Question - Do you think Obama is a hidden member of the Muslim Brotherhood? I saw a claim that he is, and wondered what you think.


Dinesh D'Souza's movie "2016 Obama's America" pointed out all of his mentors but never made the connection to the MB hoods. I have read that he is,but have not dug deep for proof, but actions ALWAYS speak louder than words. What bothers me just as much is Jeremiah Wright and the 20 years he/obama was an active member in his church. You can't deny that, but the uninformed and others thought different. It stunk from the beginning and the recovery of our country will be long and painful if we do recover. I just wish the media would have vetted him, but it didn't happen.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Clouds and Thunder are beginning to move into Northern IN. It's a welcome site. I may get knocked off of here as I have hughesnet. It takes alot but this looks like it maybe alot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to watch for it. Not surprised, however, as body language is most difficult to suppress. From my non-observing impression, his tongue must be always flickering.


Just like a snake


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Definitely! He has had nothing to do with the National Day of Prayer, but he has invited Muslims to the White House on several occasions for their religious holidays.
> He said the Muslim evening call to prayer is the most beautiful music.
> I have not heard (He may have but I have not heard him). him refer to the Bible for any reason. But whenever he mentions the Koran he says "HOLY KORAN."
> He also said there were 57 states, but the number 57 is in one of( or has something to do with) the Muslim countries.
> His brother is in charge of a non-profit group channeling money to the Muslims in Kenya. (incidentally this group got its non-profit status in 30 days and it was back dated).


You're presenting some pretty convincing points. I think he has at least been trained at a very young age in a very strict religion and can't let go of it, can't let himself criticize it. He NEVER does. That's a pretty tight allegiance. Most people are at least open to the idea that their religion isn't perfect. But he NEVER even entertains the idea. So? Makes one wonder.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Definitely! He has had nothing to do with the National Day of Prayer, but he has invited Muslims to the White House on several occasions for their religious holidays.
> He said the Muslim evening call to prayer is the most beautiful music.
> I have not heard (He may have but I have not heard him). him refer to the Bible for any reason. But whenever he mentions the Koran he says "HOLY KORAN."
> He also said there were 57 states, but the number 57 is in one of( or has something to do with) the Muslim countries.
> His brother is in charge of a non-profit group channeling money to the Muslims in Kenya. (incidentally this group got its non-profit status in 30 days and it was back dated).


You know when we'll probably find out? When he's out of office. He's young. Will he want to keep up a charade for many years - when there's no benefit to him? I think a lot of things will come out later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Clouds and Thunder are beginning to move into Northern IN. It's a welcome site. I may get knocked off of here as I have hughesnet. It takes alot but this looks like it maybe alot.


Batten down the hatches! (How do you spell "batten?") I lived in IN for two years - beautiful place, lovely snow. Lived in Carmel. Have you heard of it? My son went to College Wood Elementary for K and 1st - great school.

(Just checked spelling - I got it right! One point for me!) :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Remember Benghazi today especially. When Obama is gone, we will inflict pain on Libya and the terrorists.
> 
> Question - Do you think Obama is a hidden member of the Muslim Brotherhood? I saw a claim that he is, and wondered what you think.


Watch this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCAffMSWSzY


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Definitely! He has had nothing to do with the National Day of Prayer, but he has invited Muslims to the White House on several occasions for their religious holidays.
> He said the Muslim evening call to prayer is the most beautiful music.
> I have not heard (He may have but I have not heard him). him refer to the Bible for any reason. But whenever he mentions the Koran he says "HOLY KORAN."
> He also said there were 57 states, but the number 57 is in one of( or has something to do with) the Muslim countries.
> His brother is in charge of a non-profit group channeling money to the Muslims in Kenya. (incidentally this group got its non-profit status in 30 days and it was back dated).


Joey, I didn't know about the # 57, when I get time I will try to find out more about that. I remember him saying "and God Bless The United States of America" at the end of a speech, It was shocking to hear that come out of his mouth. Last night he referred to the Constitution of our democracy, and we are a Republic, and he is a suppose to be a Constitutional Professor. There is so much double talk and lies. We do know for a fact he is a Liar and wants change the US.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Batten down the hatches! (How do you spell "batten?") I lived in IN for two years - beautiful place, lovely snow. Lived in Carmel. Have you heard of it? My son went to College Wood Elementary for K and 1st - great school.
> 
> (Just checked spelling - I got it right! One point for me!) :wink:


I will PM you where I live, It doesn't bother me who on this thread knows, but I wouldn't want the " Obama Boot Licking Socialist Club" to see it. Yes I know where Carmel is that is really a nice upscale area, as is Indy. We also have property up in MI around Muskegon, too far out in the country for me in MI, but life is good here, All I would want to do is easy access. I moved here about 18 years ago from Columbus Ohio area, My husband is from here and when we met and after a long distance relationship for about 2 yrs he finally said "You need to move to IN or I will move me and my company to ohio. I chose to move, that convinced me :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper..... here is the president talking about the 57 states





And where he admits he is a muslim


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> galinipper..... here is the president talking about the 57 states
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will PM you where I live, It doesn't bother me who on this thread knows, but I wouldn't want the " Obama Boot Licking Socialist Club" to see it. Yes I know where Carmel is that is really a nice upscale area, as is Indy. We also have property up in MI around Muskegon, too far out in the country for me in MI, but life is good here, All I would want to do is easy access. I moved here about 18 years ago from Columbus Ohio area, My husband is from here and when we met and after a long distance relationship for about 2 yrs he finally said "You need to move to IN or I will move me and my company to ohio. I chose to move, that convinced me :-D


I feel the same way. In fact, I mentioned Carmel just becaues I'm not there any more. I'm in GA, but anything too specific doesn't get posted. Not because of our friends on here, but after all, let the NSA/IRS/CIA/KGB/LOLL do their own digging!

I can see why you moved - I would consider that very convincing, too. 
:-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The catalog is open to the page. I'm still hemming and hawing now. I suppose I could by me a "camper" present and keep it there. I usually buy a "house" present for the holidays. It's usually something I want just because, like bed sheets or a bedspread, certain movies, a bread machine (which I only used 2x), that sort of present. I know, I'll blame my KP friends for posting such yummy recipes. I believe I just talked myself into it.


 :thumbup: we do talk ourselves into a lot of things with a little help from our friends


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: we do talk ourselves into a lot of things with a little help from our friends


And that's what friends do for each other! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just heard an excerpt from an editorial letter by PUTIN in the NY Times. I must say, I cannot disagree with anything he said. However, I still can't bring myself to trust him completely. Too much history with the U.S.S.R. So - trust AND verify - even with their words.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, Janeway! So nice of you to leave the door open for us. The raspberry cake was delicious! Sorry we had to take off before you got back. We cleaned up our dishes and left you some flowers.
> 
> Huge hugs and thanks from Thumper, Lukelucy, Joeysomma, and Bonnie. Soloweygirl was dozing on your porch, and when we woke her, she kept muttering "dinner - cake - raspberries." Of course we brought her in and gave her a ride home - she thanks you, too!!


I bet it was worth the drive, it looked delicious


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good News! I can keep everything (all five boxes of stuff) that was shipped to me erroneously.
> 
> Anyone need some Taco Bell (black) serving trays?
> 
> Now I'll have to really check what other goodies I was awarded.


That's alot of Taco Bell trays. Maybe we can use some of them at the pool party?

Did your flatware go to Taco Bell?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's alot of Taco Bell trays. Maybe we can use some of them at the pool party?
> 
> Did your flatware go to Taco Bell?


Great idea WCK! Why didn't I think of that. Will hold a little ice cream. But we will have to have more that 6 trays. 
:thumbup: Maybe someone can decopodge a pool theme on them. Bonnie could knit us some placemats to go with them. Get started Bonnie summer is almost over. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I knew the raspberry cake would be yummy!
> 
> On a serious note. My daughter-in-law will be having major surgery Thursday Sept 12. only a 10% chance of cancer, so will be praying for it to be the other 90%.
> It will be in Wausau so I will be gone most of the day. I will take knitting and crochet, maybe will have time for some shopping, they have a new Hobby Lobby and Tuesday Morning.
> Afterwards I will bring her home with me until she can take care of herself. With my son working and hers in school, I don't want her to be alone.


Prayers for successful surgery and no cancer. I'm sure she's going to feel better with you to look after her while she recovers and that your son & grandson are thankful that she's with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're an angel!


Here it is:

Lemon-Raspberry Coffeecake

Cake. Preheat oven to 375*

1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla, pure
3/4 cup of buttermilk

Lightly grease bottom of 9 X 1 1/2-inch round cake pan. Line bottom with parchment paper. Grease & lightly flour pan set aside.

In a medium mixing bowl stir together the flour, baking powder, baking soda & salt. Set aside.

In medium mixing bowl beat sugar & butter with mixer on medium to high until combined. Add 1 egg & the vanilla. Beat on low to medium 1 minute.

Alternately add flour mixture & buttermilk to sugar mixture; beating just until combined after each addition; set aside.

Cheesecake filling: in a small mixing bowl beat 
3 oz. cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup of granulated sugar

On med to high until combined.

Add 1 teaspoon of finely grated lemon peel
1 egg

Beat until combined.

Spoon 1/2 of the cake batter into prepared pan, spreading to edges.

Pour cream cheese mixture on cake batter, spreading to edges.

Dollop remaining batter on cream cheese layer, carefully spreading to edges of pan.

Bake 20 minutes or until puffed. Gently press 1 cup of raspberries into cake.

Bake 25 to 30 minutes more or until toothpick inserted near center comes out clean.

Cool in pan on wire rack 10 minutes. Loosen edges of cake from pan; remove from pan. Sprinkle with powdered sugar, if desired.

Makes 10 servings. Ea serving 390 cal, 14 g fat, 72 mg chol, 320 mg sodium, 43 g carbs, 1 g fiber, 5 g pro.

Of course I whipped out the calories. Enjoy as we did.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm very tired as had a big day so going to bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet it was worth the drive, it looked delicious


It was. Next time, you come, too!?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great idea WCK! Why didn't I think of that. Will hold a little ice cream. But we will have to have more that 6 trays.
> :thumbup: Maybe someone can decopodge a pool theme on them. Bonnie could knit us some placemats to go with them. Get started Bonnie summer is almost over. :XD:


I'm on it! Caribbean colors - coral, turquoise, and pale yellow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Lemon-Raspberry Coffeecake
> 
> ...


A thousand thank-you's! I saved it and printed it! Can't wait to make one. You are so kind to share! I love the way you made it no-cal! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Batten down the hatches! (How do you spell "batten?") I lived in IN for two years - beautiful place, lovely snow. Lived in Carmel. Have you heard of it? My son went to College Wood Elementary for K and 1st - great school.
> 
> (Just checked spelling - I got it right! One point for me!) :wink:


I didn't know you had lived in Carmel. That's close to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the cake recipe, Janeway. I am going to try it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Remember Benghazi today especially. When Obama is gone, we will inflict pain on Libya and the terrorists.
> 
> Question - Do you think Obama is a hidden member of the Muslim Brotherhood? I saw a claim that he is, and wondered what you think.


The more I learn about Obama, I'd have to agree he is a Muslim and not a Christian as he professes. I do not know enough about the Brotherhood to agree he is a member of them though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RU - you are too funny! I love the experiment and your report on same.

Anything cooked in a slow cooker is always more moist in my experience.

Glad you enjoyed the recipe!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of recipes - I'm enjoying a slice of Jane's Zucchini bread recipe from a loaf retrieved from the freezer. I'd like to report this loaf is just as great as the first fresh loaf. Thanks Janeway for your recipe. I'll be making it often.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's alot of Taco Bell trays. Maybe we can use some of them at the pool party?
> 
> Did your flatware go to Taco Bell?


One would think. I think they'll be great at our pool party. We can even use them to slide down grass covered hills and land after flight in CB's pool. Plus they'll float once in the water and serve to hold our adult beverages! Good all around ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great idea WCK! Why didn't I think of that. Will hold a little ice cream. But we will have to have more that 6 trays.
> :thumbup: Maybe someone can decopodge a pool theme on them. Bonnie could knit us some placemats to go with them. Get started Bonnie summer is almost over. :XD:


I have six pair of kitchen scissors and two dozen trays. Plus - bonus - pitchers for Margaritas! Oh, ya, and a sanitary bucket and broom handles to clean up after ourselves.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> A thousand thank-you's! I saved it and printed it! Can't wait to make one. You are so kind to share! I love the way you made it no-cal! :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are most welcome. Sorry after typing in the recipe, I was extremely tired so had to go to bed & did not wake up until 8:30 AM! Feel better this morning but must do some laundry & housework.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Speaking of recipes - I'm enjoying a slice of Jane's Zucchini bread recipe from a loaf retrieved from the freezer. I'd like to report this loaf is just as great as the first fresh loaf. Thanks Janeway for your recipe. I'll be making it often.


You are welcome glad it turned out good for you. I also have a chocolate zucchini cake that I make for the grands who love it--will look it up if anyone is interested. I have not used frozen zucchini only fresh.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have six pair of kitchen scissors and two dozen trays. Plus - bonus - pitchers for Margaritas! Oh, ya, and a sanitary bucket and broom handles to clean up after ourselves.


Oh, good more items for the party!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

One time UPS delivered a huge pkg at our door when we were gone & I opened it to see what was in it then called the phone # & they said just keep it as we will reorder the product which will be cheaper than picking it up!

Well it was round clear candle holders 60 of them so we gave them away & then offered them free in neighbors garage sale & still had lots left so then took them to Goodwill & when I went to our local store, it took them forever to sell them at 20 cents each!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The more I learn about Obama, I'd have to agree he is a Muslim and not a Christian as he professes. I do not know enough about the Brotherhood to agree he is a member of them though.


Yes, he only attends the Christian church when the camera crew follows otherwise, he does not attend church.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are welcome glad it turned out good for you. I also have a chocolate zucchini cake that I make for the grands who love it--will look it up if anyone is interested. I have not used frozen zucchini only fresh.


No, silly, I didn't use frozen zucchini. I made the two loaves from the recipe and froze one as you suggested. I rarely freeze anything, our freezer holds mainly ice cream, ice and birdseed! I did freeze the 2nd loaf though and was impressed when it thawed and I tried a slice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, good more items for the party!


If you wear the bucket on your head you'll be shut off immediately.

Perhaps we can use the scissors to give each other new salon cuts. We can use the paper clips to pin back any stray hairs after we air-dry our dos.

Where is Yarnie? I've missed her recently.

Yarnie are you OK?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the cake recipe, Janeway. I am going to try it.


You are welcome. It was delicious & from Better Homes & Gardens as I copied it from the library.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Watch this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCAffMSWSzY


For some reason, this Ipad won't run YouTube so must ask SIL why as computer is down so this is all I have at the moment, but put a lap top on Christmas list for the girls so maybe.

Maybe IPads don't do youtubes. I'm so computer illiterate!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jane someone said yesterday that you have to have a password for you tube. I never have on the computer. You really need to see the video. It shows o saying he is a muslim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know you had lived in Carmel. That's close to me.


Oh, for pete's sake. I wonder if we were neighbors! We lived there for two years, '73 to '77. We drove through a few years ago - boy, had it grown up! Did you live there then?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie maybe that's a subject for a new thread?



bonbf3 said:


> Next time they ask about my sex life, I'm going to write, "Oh, honey - I could teach you things....!" That oughta shut them up! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I too have experienced a similar thing, perhaps not to the extent of yours. What a hoot.

What was your menu? I'm certain it was delish!


knitpresentgifts said:


> So I believe no one (or rarely) does anyone do their job well anymore.
> 
> I ordered some new flatware from a restaurant wholesale supply company. I had admired some flatware in a recent restaurant I visited. So I researched for that specific flatware and placed my order. (teaspoons, dessert spoons, soup, salad forks, european forks and knives, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Body Language? And o looks off to the side. Have you noticed?


soloweygirl said:


> I was watching Kerry's speech to the committee yesterday and it dawned on me that he sticks his tongue out when he lies. It's more like a quick move like a snake. While Kerry was going over the "reasons" to attack Syria, was that tongue getting a workout. When he spoke of the nukes and Iran, the tongue was visibly absent. Then he went back to Syria and the tongue got another workout. After this, every time Kerry was giving a speech, I was watching for the "workout" and it proved true. That's my observation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie maybe that's a subject for a new thread?


Boy, wouldn't that open a can of worms! :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I too have experienced a similar thing, perhaps not to the extent of yours. What a hoot.
> 
> What was your menu? I'm certain it was delish!


It was our guest's request - Chicken in apricot preserves with green peppers, Mandarin oranges and cashews over rice. I made a mixture of banana pudding mix/strawberry jello mix/cool whip and fresh strawberries over angel food cake for dessert. Tried to keep it light and cool.

Unfortunately, our guest had to cancel at the last minute (work related) so we used our new Taco Bell trays and enjoyed some 6 inch Subway sandwiches instead! They were delicious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie maybe that's a subject for a new thread?


Great idea


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It was our guest's request - Chicken in apricot preserves with green peppers, Mandarin oranges and cashews over rice. I made a mixture of banana pudding mix/strawberry jello mix/cool whip and fresh strawberries over angel food cake for dessert. Tried to keep it light and cool.
> 
> Unfortunately, our guest had to cancel at the last minute (work related) so we used our new Taco Bell trays and enjoyed some 6 inch Subway sandwiches instead!


I am laughing so hard my stomach hurts, sorry your guests had to cancel, but yor shipment of fine china and other valuables is cracking me up. I need to go wipe the tears away and do some work. your menu sounds lovely. enjoy!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Body Language? And o looks off to the side. Have you noticed?


"Silver Tongue Devil" would be too kind of a title.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> "Silver Tongue Devil" would be too kind of a title.


More like 'slippery' tongued devil. Or slimey even.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I am laughing so hard my stomach hurts, sorry your guests had to cancel, but yor shipment of fine china and other valuables is cracking me up. I need to go wipe the tears away and do some work. your menu sounds lovely. enjoy!


_ Viva Mexico!_ is what I shouted when I unwrapped my beautiful new Taco Bell plastic serving trays! 

My new flatware will be so disappointing in comparison when it finally arrives ....

P.S. My family does love Mexican food, and it was my admiration of the flatware in a Mexican Restaurant that got me to order the same flatware for our home. How appropriate I was blessed with Taco Bell trays to go along with the new flatware.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> "Silver Tongue Devil" would be too kind of a title.


I think Kerry has had more Botox than Pelosi. Wonder how he can even move his tongue at all. :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Kerry has had more Botox than Pelosi. Wonder how he can even move his tongue at all. :?:


LOL that is what I was thinking plus his wife. They don't look like real people. LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree = Kerry does look different. Puffy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic explanation of Obama and his policies in clear and concise words:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151589575091161&set=vb.119170888262710&type=2&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: we do talk ourselves into a lot of things with a little help from our friends


So true. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Agree = Kerry does look different. Puffy.


More than puffy. Like a mask is stuck to his face. He has always reminded me of Archibald Asparagus off of the Veggie Tales. :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Kerry has had more Botox than Pelosi. Wonder how he can even move his tongue at all. :?:


I think the plastic surgeon used the profile of a pelican when they did his creepy chin implant


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL that is what I was thinking plus his wife. They don't look like real people. LOL


I would like to know where his aristocratic form of speech went. In Kerry's earlier speeches, in the 80's, he spoke like Thurston Howell III (from Guilligan's Island). He has lost that over the years. I guess he needed it to fit into the Heinz family, but after his acceptance, he could drop the falsehood. Now he sticks his tongue out. Go figure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic explanation of Obama and his policies in clear and concise words:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151589575091161&set=vb.119170888262710&type=2&theater


I love Judge Jeanine. She certainly tells it like it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More than puffy. Like a mask is stuck to his face. He has always reminded me of Archibald Asparagus off of the Veggie Tales. :shock:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would like to know where his aristocratic form of speech went. In Kerry's earlier speeches, in the 80's, he spoke like Thurston Howell III (from Guilligan's Island). He has lost that over the years. I guess he needed it to fit into the Heinz family, but after his acceptance, he could drop the falsehood. Now he sticks his tongue out. Go figure.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I wish I liked Mexican food as it looks so delicious. But the first and last time I ate at Taco Bell I made a run for the bathroom - not the border.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I would like to know where his aristocratic form of speech went. In Kerry's earlier speeches, in the 80's, he spoke like Thurston Howell III (from Guilligan's Island). He has lost that over the years. I guess he needed it to fit into the Heinz family, but after his acceptance, he could drop the falsehood. Now he sticks his tongue out. Go figure.


You are so right, he did talk like Thurston Howell. 
Fake Fake Fake


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Dems like to fake accents, don't they? Kerry is Thurston Howell III, Obama and HIllary both like to use their black accents. Who do they think they're fooling? It's laughable.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I wish I liked Mexican food as it looks so delicious. But the first and last time I ate at Taco Bell I made a run for the bathroom - not the border.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I love Judge Jeanine. She certainly tells it like it is.


So do I. I live in hope that she`ll be on the Supreme Court one day.
Another one I`d love to see on the Supreme Court one day is Conservative talk show host Mark Levin. He is absolutely brilliant, and what he doesn`t know about the constitution isn`t worth knowing. 
I listen to him every week day at 6-9pm online.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So do I. I live in hope that she`ll be on the Supreme Court one day.
> Another one I`d love to see on the Supreme Court one day is Conservative talk show host Mark Levin. He is absolutely brilliant, and what he doesn`t know about the constitution isn`t worth knowing.
> I listen to him every week day at 6-9pm online.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I would like to know where his aristocratic form of speech went. In Kerry's earlier speeches, in the 80's, he spoke like Thurston Howell III (from Guilligan's Island). He has lost that over the years. I guess he needed it to fit into the Heinz family, but after his acceptance, he could drop the falsehood. Now he sticks his tongue out. Go figure.


OMG - I'm with you ... know exactly how he 'used' to sound. When I mimic him, I do speak like Thurston like a super-rich aristocrat (that he is) but on Thersaaas dimes.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay Country Bumpkin....are you a fan of Mark Levin too?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Not to change the subject, but wanted to know if any of you gals make lavender lemonade or lavender limeade?
If so the lavender limeade makes a delicious margarita.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The Dems like to fake accents, don't they? Kerry is Thurston Howell III, Obama and HIllary both like to use their black accents. Who do they think they're fooling? It's laughable.


"I ain`t naw wase tarred"

So embarrassing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I wish I liked Mexican food as it looks so delicious. But the first and last time I ate at Taco Bell I made a run for the bathroom - not the border.


Noooo Wendy. Taco Bell has *nothing* to do with good Mexican Food!!!! Taco Bell is to Mexican food that McDonald's is to properly prepared Prime Rib or a Steak in a great American restaurant.

You must try proper Mexican food as prepared in a good restaurant. I can nearly guarantee you'll like, if not love, it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Promise this wasn't me but...... LOLOLhttp://k2radio.com/hilarious-voicemail-from-a-witness-to-traffic-accident-audio/?trackback=fbshare


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I think the plastic surgeon used the profile of a pelican when they did his creepy chin implant


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The Dems like to fake accents, don't they? Kerry is Thurston Howell III, Obama and HIllary both like to use their black accents. Who do they think they're fooling? It's laughable.


They are trying out for America's Got Talent!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So do I. I live in hope that she`ll be on the Supreme Court one day.
> Another one I`d love to see on the Supreme Court one day is Conservative talk show host Mark Levin. He is absolutely brilliant, and what he doesn`t know about the constitution isn`t worth knowing.
> I listen to him every week day at 6-9pm online.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

KPG....my fave food restaurant is Chinese. Our local OK buffet restaurant here in Oak Hill is wonderful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So do I. I live in hope that she`ll be on the Supreme Court one day.
> Another one I`d love to see on the Supreme Court one day is Conservative talk show host Mark Levin. He is absolutely brilliant, and what he doesn`t know about the constitution isn`t worth knowing.
> I listen to him every week day at 6-9pm online.


Yes love them both..Great Americans, I need to order Levin's lastest book on the Constitution. Have heard it is great. I wish people would have him on TV more, busy man I'm sure.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have 2 of Mark Levins books...Ameritopia and Liberty & Tyranny on my Kindle. I hope to get the Liberty Amendments for Christmas.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper ........ here is the show that made me a fan. It was way back around March 2009. I`ve been a fan ever since. 
Whenever I`m feeling down I go on YouTube to listen to it as it cracks me up laughing everytime.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't remember why obama was in Ireland,or when but it was in his first term, he started talking with an Irish accent. I think it was the same trip he claimed to have Irish ancestors,(maybe he does but who can believe him and who really cares) also think the car he was traveling in or the secret service car bottomed out while coming up and out of a parking garage. What an impression our Great Country must have made...like the keystone cops on parade. Sad


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So do I. I live in hope that she`ll be on the Supreme Court one day.
> Another one I`d love to see on the Supreme Court one day is Conservative talk show host Mark Levin. He is absolutely brilliant, and what he doesn`t know about the constitution isn`t worth knowing.
> I listen to him every week day at 6-9pm online.


I like him, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Not to change the subject, but wanted to know if any of you gals make lavender lemonade or lavender limeade?
> If so the lavender limeade makes a delicious margarita.


It sure sounds good. How do you make the lavender lemonade/limeade?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> "I ain`t naw wase tarred"
> 
> So embarrassing.


Could that be the southern child's answer when asked, "Are you ready for a nap?" Or did I lose the meaning in the translation!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Promise this wasn't me but...... LOLOLhttp://k2radio.com/hilarious-voicemail-from-a-witness-to-traffic-accident-audio/?trackback=fbshare


So funny - can't help but laugh along with him!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> galinipper ........ here is the show that made me a fan. It was way back around March 2009. I`ve been a fan ever since.
> Whenever I`m feeling down I go on YouTube to listen to it as it cracks me up laughing everytime.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't remember why obama was in Ireland,or when but it was in his first term, he started talking with an Irish accent. I think it was the same trip he claimed to have Irish ancestors,(maybe he does but who can believe him and who really cares) also think the car he was traveling in or the secret service car bottomed out while coming up and out of a parking garage. What an impression our Great Country must have made...like the keystone cops on parade. Sad


That beats all!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Switched at birth


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Switched at birth


I can't deny it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> galinipper ........ here is the show that made me a fan. It was way back around March 2009. I`ve been a fan ever since.
> Whenever I`m feeling down I go on YouTube to listen to it as it cracks me up laughing everytime.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Promise this wasn't me but...... LOLOLhttp://k2radio.com/hilarious-voicemail-from-a-witness-to-traffic-accident-audio/?trackback=fbshare


Thanks Country, That is funny, loved it. Will play that again too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sure sounds good. How do you make the lavender lemonade/limeade?


Bonnie, You take a can of frozen concentrate, and 15 to 20 lavender buds, mix up the lemonade and pinch each bud to release the essence drop them into the pitcher. let it set in the refrigerator overnight. I have a pitcher I use for this that has a plunger on it so I can mix it up easily a few times. Some people strain it but I just pick the lavender out and enjoy. I love it. My sister makes basil lemonade the same way, but I have never had that. They make it almost everyday. It's their go to refreshment. 
My keys have been going crazy on my key board for a few days, at first I thought it was just me, some of it might be, but I am correcting my spelling and typing in missed words way too much. Hope this comes across o.k.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Give it a try at a real Mexican Restaurant. It is really quite good and with a JUMBO margarita ...very good. And it's best if you can tolerate a little heat.



WendyBee said:


> I wish I liked Mexican food as it looks so delicious. But the first and last time I ate at Taco Bell I made a run for the bathroom - not the border.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also Bill. I thought he was joking or that it was a skit from SNL when I heard him do his phony black church imitation. And then I realized he was actually at a church delivering a message.



bonbf3 said:


> The Dems like to fake accents, don't they? Kerry is Thurston Howell III, Obama and HIllary both like to use their black accents. Who do they think they're fooling? It's laughable.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I like him also. Don't believe anyone could own him. I thought he had been a medical doc in his previous life?


WendyBee said:


> Yay Country Bumpkin....are you a fan of Mark Levin too?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Joey Hope the surgery went well and DIL is one of the 90%ers. Did she get results today or does she need to wait for path studies? My Blessings go out for you and your family. RU


joeysomma said:


> I knew the raspberry cake would be yummy!
> 
> On a serious note. My daughter-in-law will be having major surgery Thursday Sept 12. only a 10% chance of cancer, so will be praying for it to be the other 90%.
> It will be in Wausau so I will be gone most of the day. I will take knitting and crochet, maybe will have time for some shopping, they have a new Hobby Lobby and Tuesday Morning.
> Afterwards I will bring her home with me until she can take care of herself. With my son working and hers in school, I don't want her to be alone.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh Yum sounds like a winner. And I've got a garden of 5 different lavenders. Have made lavender gelato and it is very good. Of course chocolate is my favorite gelato. Hummmm wonder if you could make a chocolate margarita?? I'm sure it would be good esp if made with a high quality chocolate.



galinipper said:


> Not to change the subject, but wanted to know if any of you gals make lavender lemonade or lavender limeade?
> If so the lavender limeade makes a delicious margarita.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Noooo Wendy. Taco Bell has *nothing* to do with good Mexican Food!!!! Taco Bell is to Mexican food that McDonald's is to properly prepared Prime Rib or a Steak in a great American restaurant.
> 
> You must try proper Mexican food as prepared in a good restaurant. I can nearly guarantee you'll like, if not love, it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very funny. And we all know how worthwhile the Dept of Energy is. Probably one of the most useless gov agencies. And it has become a rife entity of coruption.



WendyBee said:


> galinipper ........ here is the show that made me a fan. It was way back around March 2009. I`ve been a fan ever since.
> Whenever I`m feeling down I go on YouTube to listen to it as it cracks me up laughing everytime.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Not to change the subject, but wanted to know if any of you gals make lavender lemonade or lavender limeade?
> If so the lavender limeade makes a delicious margarita.


I don't but want to - how please? Oops - ignore - just learned how. Thanks galinipper!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> "I ain`t naw wase tarred"
> 
> So embarrassing.


NOoooooo kidding! BTW: I'm going to type up my fav Burrito recipe and send to you. You must promise to make and taste it before you swear off Mexican food for good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> KPG....my fave food restaurant is Chinese. Our local OK buffet restaurant here in Oak Hill is wonderful.


I probably love Italian the best, but I can find favorites dishes in any ethnic restaurant. I do love Chinese food as well - well, Americanized Chinese food I mean. Food in China and Hong Kong is not what I expected for authentic Chinese food.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Joey Hope the surgery went well and DIL is one of the 90%ers. Did she get results today or does she need to wait for path studies? My Blessings go out for you and your family. RU


Oh, yes, Joey, me too. I've been praying for your DIL and her surgery. How did it go and how is she and you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Switched at birth


That is tooooo cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Shepard Smith going off for now.. Wonder if Greta is taking his place?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes, Joey, me too. I've been praying for your DIL and her surgery. How did it go and how is she and you?


Me too, Joey praying things went well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> NOoooooo kidding! BTW: I'm going to type up my fav Burrito recipe and send to you. You must promise to make and taste it before you swear off Mexican food for good.


Please send to me too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you kpg - you`re so kind. I really appreciate it.
Last Sunday it was my sons Birthday, and I spent most of the day making him his fave dish - shrimp and vegetable egg rolls with fried rice. I made a total of 40 egg rolls, and they were gone the next day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you kpg - you`re so kind. I really appreciate it.
> Last Sunday it was my sons Birthday, and I spent most of the day making him his fave dish - shrimp and vegetable egg rolls with fried rice. I made a total of 40 egg rolls, and they were gone the next day.


Oh that sounds wonderful! My son makes good egg rolls but I have never tried to make them. Too much trouble. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Bonnie, You take a can of frozen concentrate, and 15 to 20 lavender buds, mix up the lemonade and pinch each bud to release the essence drop them into the pitcher. let it set in the refrigerator overnight. I have a pitcher I use for this that has a plunger on it so I can mix it up easily a few times. Some people strain it but I just pick the lavender out and enjoy. I love it. My sister makes basil lemonade the same way, but I have never had that. They make it almost everyday. It's their go to refreshment.
> My keys have been going crazy on my key board for a few days, at first I thought it was just me, some of it might be, but I am correcting my spelling and typing in missed words way too much. Hope this comes across o.k.


Thank you for the recipe! It came across perfectly. I've never heard of flavoring lemonade like that. I should try it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Oh Yum sounds like a winner. And I've got a garden of 5 different lavenders. Have made lavender gelato and it is very good. Of course chocolate is my favorite gelato. Hummmm wonder if you could make a chocolate margarita?? I'm sure it would be good esp if made with a high quality chocolate.


Five different lavenders? Didn't know there were five. I'm learning so much on here! Altogether, you ladies must know EVERYTHING!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes, Joey, me too. I've been praying for your DIL and her surgery. How did it go and how is she and you?


Same here. I wonder if Joey has access to a computer - or maybe not time right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shepard Smith going off for now.. Wonder if Greta is taking his place?


I saw that! I guess he won't be on at three any more either. How do you all feel about Gretchen having her own show? I wonder if she's morning or afternoon. So many questions - when will they announce it all?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you kpg - you`re so kind. I really appreciate it.
> Last Sunday it was my sons Birthday, and I spent most of the day making him his fave dish - shrimp and vegetable egg rolls with fried rice. I made a total of 40 egg rolls, and they were gone the next day.


That's a lot of work - devoted Mom, happy son!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw that! I guess he won't be on at three any more either. How do you all feel about Gretchen having her own show? I wonder if she's morning or afternoon. So many questions - when will they announce it all?


Gretchen is taking Megan's spot in the 1-3 spot central time. Not too much a Gretchen fan but we will see if she is as good as Megan.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s my recipe for egg rolls. I know they`re fiddly, but definitely worth it. I cut a lot of time by using my Salad Shooter to shred the cabbage. It`s a huge time saver.

2 packages Egg roll wrappers
1/2 cabbage, finely grated
2 cans beansprouts, or 4 cups fresh.
1 can water chestnuts
1 can bamboo shoots
1 package frozen small shrimp, thawed
1 small bag uncooked rice
2 eggs, beaten
2 tablespoons sesame seed oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 cup frozen peas, thawed
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
Oil for frying (I use canola oil)

Freeze egg rolls until an hour before they`re needed. Reserve 1 cup thawed shrimp for the rice. Empty the juice from the thawed shrimp, the beansprouts,thawed peas, water chestnuts and bamboo shoots into a small bowl. This juice will be used to cook the rice in. Add 2 cups rice, and the juice and water to make up 4 cups liquid. Cover pot and simmer until the water has been absorbed. Refrigerate until needed.

In a large bowl, finely grate the cabbage, slice water chestnuts in small pieces.Slice bamboo shoots in half lengthways. cut small shrimp in half Add to cabbage. Add minced garlic, soy sauce, sesame seed oil. Cover and let sit a few hours. I make mine the day before it`s needed, all the flavors mix in together.

Beat one egg with about a cup of water to brush over the egg rolls before you roll them. Make sure the mixture is drained well, mix with wooden spoon. 
Place one tablespoon of the egg roll mixture in the centre, roll up as directed on the egg roll wrapper package. Make 5 at a time, then deep fry them for about 5 minutes. Place in large pan If you time it right, by the time the egg rolls are done in the fryer, there is another 5 egg rolls ready to be fried.
Once all are done, place in warm oven. Drain any of the oil from the egg rolls into a cup and use that oil for the fried rice.
Beat 2 eggs, add to a small skillet heated with a teaspoon of sesame seed oil. Cook on both sides, then cut into small pieces.
In a wok, or large skillet, heat on high heat, add oil when smoking hot. Add rice, shrimp, peas, and stir constantly. Add eggs and mix in just before serving.
Bon appetit as Julia Child would say


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG I'm surprised that you like Americanized (I think sweet and sour pork, eggrolls, moo shu anything, Gen'l Tso's Chicken, shrimp with lob sauce, lo mein, etc.) Chinese food. HK has some of the best Chinese food I've tasted. Esp if you like dim sum. Also Chengdu has THE best from my point of view. Taiwan also has excellent authentic food. I would add that in 2010 the food in China with few exceptions was terrible.

I also like Indian, Italian, African, Thai, Japanese, Spanish, Good old American. Guess I just like food.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I probably love Italian the best, but I can find favorites dishes in any ethnic restaurant. I do love Chinese food as well - well, Americanized Chinese food I mean. Food in China and Hong Kong is not what I expected for authentic Chinese food.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Five is probably the tip of the iceberg. I love lavender.



bonbf3 said:


> Five different lavenders? Didn't know there were five. I'm learning so much on here! Altogether, you ladies must know EVERYTHING!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you kpg - you`re so kind. I really appreciate it.
> Last Sunday it was my sons Birthday, and I spent most of the day making him his fave dish - shrimp and vegetable egg rolls with fried rice. I made a total of 40 egg rolls, and they were gone the next day.


Luv it! Can I place my B'day order?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shepard Smith going off for now.. Wonder if Greta is taking his place?


I won't miss him, he always made mistakes and it drove me to not wish to listen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Please send to me too.


Will do as soon as I type up. Working tonight, perhaps can do tomorrow.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gretchen is taking Megan's spot in the 1-3 spot central time. Not too much a Gretchen fan but we will see if she is as good as Megan.


Is Megan moving to 7 PM? I hope Smith doesn't get two hours per day; I heard him announce he'll be on the 'desk.'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Promise this wasn't me but...... LOLOLhttp://k2radio.com/hilarious-voicemail-from-a-witness-to-traffic-accident-audio/?trackback=fbshare


That was hilarious


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG I'm surprised that you like Americanized (I think sweet and sour pork, eggrolls, moo shu anything, Gen'l Tso's Chicken, shrimp with lob sauce, lo mein, etc.) Chinese food. HK has some of the best Chinese food I've tasted. Esp if you like dim sum. Also Chengdu has THE best from my point of view. Taiwan also has excellent authentic food. I would add that in 2010 the food in China with few exceptions was terrible.
> 
> I also like Indian, Italian, African, Thai, Japanese, Spanish, Good old American. Guess I just like food.


Ha! I don't care for most of the Americanized Chinese foods you mentioned ... figures, right? 
:-D I like beef teriyaki, chicken egg foo young, beef chow fun(g), meatless fried rice, moo shi sometimes and rangoon.

Hong Kong does have some of the best foods I've eaten in the world; I wasn't impressed with the Chinese that I had though. I loved the German and other ethic groups best.

I ate things in China I had no idea what they were. All I remember is pointing to stuff on the menu and prayed that I didn't order the ferret, dog, snake, rat or fox I saw live in the cages out front of the restaurant when I entered. I basically went hungry most of the time while vacationing in Thailand, yet I love Thai food in the states. We regularly visit our local Thai restaurant as we have an excellent relationship with the owner as we've spoken at length to him and his family when he first opened his restaurant, and are regulars and fast friends today.

I love everything you mentioned just on the mild side always for spice. I don't know much about African food though, not even sure if I've ever tried any.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> KPG....my fave food restaurant is Chinese. Our local OK buffet restaurant here in Oak Hill is wonderful.


my fave ethnic foods are Greek, Thai and Chinese


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I won't miss him, he always made mistakes and it drove me to not wish to listen.


 I did not watch him if I could help it. Glad he is the one taking a break. Hate his shoulder is missed up but sounds like a good excuse to me. His hair transplant looks great. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you kpg - you`re so kind. I really appreciate it.
> Last Sunday it was my sons Birthday, and I spent most of the day making him his fave dish - shrimp and vegetable egg rolls with fried rice. I made a total of 40 egg rolls, and they were gone the next day.


probaby your son's favourite present too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s my recipe for egg rolls. I know they`re fiddly, but definitely worth it. I cut a lot of time by using my Salad Shooter to shred the cabbage. It`s a huge time saver.
> 
> 2 packages Egg roll wrappers
> 1/2 cabbage, finely grated
> ...


Thank you . My birthday is in March


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

your egg rolls sound delicious Wendy. Hubby loves rices so we have a rice cooker, have you use one?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

No I don`t have a rice cooker wckitty. I`m old fashioned for preferring to cook my rice on the stove top.
My youngest son loves his rice too. This weekend I`m making baked chicken and rice casserole. He loves that - so do I


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Every Thanksgiving and Christmas, I always make fajitas with the turkey leftovers. My hubby and sons love them....especially with lots of cheese and salsa.
If you want the recipe, let me know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> your egg rolls sound delicious Wendy. Hubby loves rices so we have a rice cooker, have you use one?


I thinks wendy needs a rice cooker too. Never any crunchy or mushy rice. Set the timer and go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gretchen is taking Megan's spot in the 1-3 spot central time. Not too much a Gretchen fan but we will see if she is as good as Megan.


I feel the same way. Megan could conduct a hard interview, but she was still sweet and funny - good sense of humor. Gretchen is a bit stern, but she may loosen up when she has her own show. i hated to miss Megan.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Regarding Shep Smith (or as I call him Shemp Smith) on Fox News. I`ve never cared for him much, and could never understand why he had two shows on Fox News when there are so many conservatives who could do his show equally if not better than Shemp. Charles Payne and Stuart Varney from the Fox Business channel to name 2. Harris Faulkner to name 3.
I don`t like the way Bill O`Reilly talks over his guests....it`s so rude. That`s why I don`t watch him anymore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s my recipe for egg rolls. I know they`re fiddly, but definitely worth it. I cut a lot of time by using my Salad Shooter to shred the cabbage. It`s a huge time saver.
> 
> 2 packages Egg roll wrappers
> 1/2 cabbage, finely grated
> ...


When I was a parapro, we had a little Chinese boy in our class. His printing - in Kindergarten! - was beautiful. Almost looked like a machine had done it. And he could sit still as a stone. Great little boy - full of fun but very disciplined, too. Cute, also. Well - the reason I bring this up - every now and then his mother would bring us real honest-to-goodness Chinese food that she had made herself. Delicious! Nice family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG I'm surprised that you like Americanized (I think sweet and sour pork, eggrolls, moo shu anything, Gen'l Tso's Chicken, shrimp with lob sauce, lo mein, etc.) Chinese food. HK has some of the best Chinese food I've tasted. Esp if you like dim sum. Also Chengdu has THE best from my point of view. Taiwan also has excellent authentic food. I would add that in 2010 the food in China with few exceptions was terrible.
> 
> I also like Indian, Italian, African, Thai, Japanese, Spanish, Good old American. Guess I just like food.


You sound like my kids. They love it all. My one daughter lived in Taiwan for two years - cooks with a lot of rice. And hot?! She joked once, "I almost killed Mom the other day. She ate my "something" tofu." Ha ha! Easy for her to say. It looked so good, but I just coughed and coughed. Mom's always good for a laugh! Her sister LOVES that hot food. Sometimes I think my three kids were hatched!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve always liked Meghan Kelly, she`s an excellent interviewer. I`m glad she has the evening gig now, and her ratings will sky rocket.
I don`t like political analyst Juan Williams. He is such a smug so and so. I know he`s only there to make Fox News fair and balanced, but his constant 'yeah but Bush did it first' arguments is so tiresome. Ditto with Alan Colmes...who by the way if he gets his skin stretched any tighter, he`ll be wearing his 'crown jewels' as a bow tie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Five is probably the tip of the iceberg. I love lavender.


I looked it up briefly. Fascinating. The world is an amazing place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I won't miss him, he always made mistakes and it drove me to not wish to listen.


The first time I ever saw him, he was covering John Kennedy's plane crash. He was so considerate, so compassionate in his coverage. I've liked him ever since. He's also a good old boy, loves Ole Miss. I just like him. It was fun when he used to kid with Jane Skinner. She'd bring him homemade cookies. It sure did add a homey atmosphere.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thinks wendy needs a rice cooker too. Never any crunchy or mushy rice. Set the timer and go.


LOL Country Bumpkins. There are only two things I want for my kitchen...a waffle iron and a stand up mixer. I`ve hinted at both for Christmas. But then again i`ve hinted about both last year too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is Megan moving to 7 PM? I hope Smith doesn't get two hours per day; I heard him announce he'll be on the 'desk.'


I think he said "deck." Something about "reporting from the Fox deck" at any time, whenever something came up. ???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> No I don`t have a rice cooker wckitty. I`m old fashioned for preferring to cook my rice on the stove top.
> My youngest son loves his rice too. This weekend I`m making baked chicken and rice casserole. He loves that - so do I


hubby's 2 favourite foods - chicken breast and rice. He bought our first rice cooker a long time ago (another time he was right). The only rice I still cook on the stove top is risotto - that's his treat for special occasions. I make a huge pot, because it tastes even better as left overs


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, for pete's sake. I wonder if we were neighbors! We lived there for two years, '73 to '77. We drove through a few years ago - boy, had it grown up! Did you live there then?


I sure did.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did not watch him if I could help it. Glad he is the one taking a break. Hate his shoulder is missed up but sounds like a good excuse to me. His hair transplant looks great. :XD:


Is that a hair transplant? It sure does look good. Wonder if I could get that! :hunf:

My son-in-law doesn't like him either - says he's too liberal. If somebody's nice, I like 'em, no matter the politics. Can't help it - I just like nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thinks wendy needs a rice cooker too. Never any crunchy or mushy rice. Set the timer and go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> No I don`t have a rice cooker wckitty. I`m old fashioned for preferring to cook my rice on the stove top.
> My youngest son loves his rice too. This weekend I`m making baked chicken and rice casserole. He loves that - so do I


 Is it okay if I butt into this conversation about rice cookers? My daughter has one, and it makes the best rice I've ever had. I raved about it so much that my DH gave me one for our anniversary. I was so tickled to get it! And now I'm a little scared to try it because my rice may not turn out as well as my daughter's! :roll:
Oh, well - we always want our children to be better than we are, right?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Country Bumpkins. There are only two things I want for my kitchen...a waffle iron and a stand up mixer. I`ve hinted at both for Christmas. But then again i`ve hinted about both last year too.


You have got to get a Kitchen Aid. There is no other but this one. I use mine almost every day. Make my bread dough in it. It is a power horse. I always wanted the pasta attachment but have never gotten it. Got a waffle iron too. A cook has to have her tools.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Country Bumpkins. There are only two things I want for my kitchen...a waffle iron and a stand up mixer. I`ve hinted at both for Christmas. But then again i`ve hinted about both last year too.


Around Christmas there are good buys on Kitchenaid standing mixers at Kohls. Do you have Kohls near you? The have great sales and coupons that reduce purchases further. Good luck on having your wish list fulfilled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is it okay if I butt into this conversation about rice cookers? My daughter has one, and it makes the best rice I've ever had. I raved about it so much that my DH gave me one for our anniversary. I was so tickled to get it! And now I'm a little scared to try it because my rice may not turn out as well as my daughter's! :roll:
> Oh, well - we always want our children to be better than we are, right?


Bonnie I think the makers of crock pot and rice cookers need to give us a kick back for selling their products. :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's foolproof. Just follow the directions for your cooker. The first couple times you'll need to figure out if you want more water or not. Once you determine how to make your desired rice it's a piece of cake.


bonbf3 said:


> Is it okay if I butt into this conversation about rice cookers? My daughter has one, and it makes the best rice I've ever had. I raved about it so much that my DH gave me one for our anniversary. I was so tickled to get it! And now I'm a little scared to try it because my rice may not turn out as well as my daughter's! :roll:
> Oh, well - we always want our children to be better than we are, right?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Country Bumpkins. There are only two things I want for my kitchen...a waffle iron and a stand up mixer. I`ve hinted at both for Christmas. But then again i`ve hinted about both last year too.


Hints don't work for my dh -- have to actually say I'd really like something or get someone else to tell him. While we were still dating we had been driving in the rain and it cleared up but he left the wipers on. After a minute or so, I said "it's stopped raining" and he started talking about the weather until I said "you could turn the wipers off since it's not raining any more". "not raining" is still our code when one of us misses the point.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Around Christmas there are good buys on Kitchenaid standing mixers at Kohls. Do you have Kohls near you? The have great sales and coupons that reduce purchases further. Good luck on having your wish list fulfilled.


Not sure of the day of the week...or is it the day of the month...nevertheless, Kohl's has some senior discount days. Perhaps you can contact them & find out when???? Hey, I get every discount I can obtain. Being a senior does have it's advantages --- thank goodness.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Is it okay if I butt into this conversation about rice cookers? My daughter has one, and it makes the best rice I've ever had. I raved about it so much that my DH gave me one for our anniversary. I was so tickled to get it! And now I'm a little scared to try it because my rice may not turn out as well as my daughter's! :roll:
> Oh, well - we always want our children to be better than we are, right?


you'll love it Bonnie - it's virtually foolproof. You can mix broth, soup or juice with water to flavour the rice too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hints don't work for my dh -- have to actually say I'd really like something or get someone else to tell him. While we were still dating we had been driving in the rain and it cleared up but he left the wipers on. After a minute or so, I said "it's stopped raining" and he started talking about the weather until I said "you could turn the wipers off since it's not raining any more". "not raining" is still our code when one of us misses the point.


Cute.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have got to get a Kitchen Aid. There is no other but this one. I use mine almost every day. Make my bread dough in it. It is a power horse. I always wanted the pasta attachment but have never gotten it. Got a waffle iron too. A cook has to have her tools.


That`s what I want a stand up mixer for mostly CB....bread dough. My hands get so tired kneading dough by hand.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s what I want a stand up mixer for mostly CB....bread dough. My hands get so tired kneading dough by hand.


I have had 4 bread makers. The last one was for a big loaf. It made terrible crust I sold it on ebay for 1/2 the cost. It was a fancy one too. I just started making the dough with my mixer. Like the others said start looking for sales. Mine is 22 years old. They are worth the cost.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have got to get a Kitchen Aid. There is no other but this one. I use mine almost every day. Make my bread dough in it. It is a power horse. I always wanted the pasta attachment but have never gotten it. Got a waffle iron too. A cook has to have her tools.


Speaking of mixers, I still use the little hand mixer we got as a wedding present 48 years ago! Still works like a charm - can you believe that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I think the makers of crock pot and rice cookers need to give us a kick back for selling their products. :XD:


That would be nice! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> It's foolproof. Just follow the directions for your cooker. The first couple times you'll need to figure out if you want more water or not. Once you determine how to make your desired rice it's a piece of cake.


I'm going to try it next week. Wish me luck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not sure of the day of the week...or is it the day of the month...nevertheless, Kohl's has some senior discount days. Perhaps you can contact them & find out when???? Hey, I get every discount I can obtain. Being a senior does have it's advantages --- thank goodness.


I like Kohl's. I think it's Wednesday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you'll love it Bonnie - it's virtually foolproof. You can mix broth, soup or juice with water to flavour the rice too


Your encouragement is helping!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just glanced at the tv - Judge Jeanine has a new haircut - it's cute. I like it. Makes her look younger. (she's supposed to be in her sixties, the show-off!)

And now, good night, friends. Sleep well, sweet dreams.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you'll love it Bonnie - it's virtually foolproof. You can mix broth, soup or juice with water to flavour the rice too


I like putting salsa in when I cook rice. Just substitute 1/3 of the water with salsa. I like to serve it with tacos or put leftover meat in it for a quick meal.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of mixers, I still use the little hand mixer we got as a wedding present 48 years ago! Still works like a charm - can you believe that?


Ever use a roaster? I still use the one my mom got for a wedding gift in 1947. It's a Sunbeam and still works great. I do all my turkeys and other large items in it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of mixers, I still use the little hand mixer we got as a wedding present 48 years ago! Still works like a charm - can you believe that?


I use the small hand mixer my Dad gave us for a wedding present 45 years ago. Still works great - have no desire for any other. My Mom had 1 of the big, "regular" ones & when she died, I gave it to my DD. It's gotta be close to 50 years old & works perfectly. My DD cooks lots


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I like putting salsa in when I cook rice. Just substitute 1/3 of the water with salsa. I like to serve it with tacos or put leftover meat in it for a quick meal.


will have to try that too; thanks


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for all the prayers today. No Cancer, PTL, It was a very long day and no computer. The hospital is about a hour and half drive, so I am tired. Did crochet about half a lapgahn while waiting. very little shopping.
> 
> I will be bring her (DIL) to my house after she is released. They do live almost next door to me, so it will be so much easier for me for her to recover here while her husband(my son) is working and her son is in school.


Thank God for the good results; so glad it turned out well. Hope you get a good night's sleep now


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's wonderful news to start the day. Wow you have a lot of driving. 3 hours/ day. Be safe.


joeysomma said:


> Thank you for all the prayers today. No Cancer, PTL, It was a very long day and no computer. The hospital is about a hour and half drive, so I am tired. Did crochet about half a lapgahn while waiting. very little shopping.
> 
> I will be bring her (DIL) to my house after she is released. They do live almost next door to me, so it will be so much easier for me for her to recover here while her husband(my son) is working and her son is in school.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

NYT reports the four men in India who raped and killed the young woman are sentenced to death by hanging.

Did they ever find the man who raped the 4 year old little girl?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning! 

I just found this out today about Shephard Smith:


"UPDATED: As part of his recent multi-year deal, the chief news anchor will helm a new breaking news division as managing editor, taking leave of "The Fox Report" for an increased presence throughout the day."

He's keeping his 3:00 show and will have a team that covers breaking news whenever and wherever. The article was very complimentary toward him and his reporting. It says he'll have a larger prime time presence - I guess because he'll be the "go-to" guy when something big happens.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I like putting salsa in when I cook rice. Just substitute 1/3 of the water with salsa. I like to serve it with tacos or put leftover meat in it for a quick meal.


My husband would love that - I"ll try it! Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ever use a roaster? I still use the one my mom got for a wedding gift in 1947. It's a Sunbeam and still works great. I do all my turkeys and other large items in it.


They built things to last! I'm going to check the brand on my mixer.

Just checked - General Electric hand mixer - 48 years old - never a problem. (Hope I didn't just jinx it!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I use the small hand mixer my Dad gave us for a wedding present 45 years ago. Still works great - have no desire for any other. My Mom had 1 of the big, "regular" ones & when she died, I gave it to my DD. It's gotta be close to 50 years old & works perfectly. My DD cooks lots


I wonder what brands they are. My little hand mixer with 48 years of service is a GE.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for all the prayers today. No Cancer, PTL, It was a very long day and no computer. The hospital is about a hour and half drive, so I am tired. Did crochet about half a lapgahn while waiting. very little shopping.
> 
> I will be bring her (DIL) to my house after she is released. They do live almost next door to me, so it will be so much easier for me for her to recover here while her husband(my son) is working and her son is in school.


Wonderful news! Like getting life all over again. I'm so happy for all of you. I hope her recuperation will be quick and easy. (And YOUR recuperation, too - after you've nursed her back to health.)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie I also have a GE hand mixer. Have had it since 1965. Also have a fancy stand mixer which can stuff sausage, make noodles, etc.. Much prefer my old hand mixer with a crack in it.



bonbf3 said:


> I wonder what brands they are. My little hand mixer with 48 years of service is a GE.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever done arm knitting? I came across it while looking for help with my moebius scarf. Very unusual. What will they think of next??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie I also have a GE hand mixer. Have had it since 1965. Also have a fancy stand mixer which can stuff sausage, make noodles, etc.. Much prefer my old hand mixer with a crack in it.


Wow - 1965 was a good year! We got it for a wedding present. Is that how you got yours? If so, we were married in the same year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have my mother's old stand mixer Dormeyer (sp) mixer it must be at least 60 years old but I don't use it. I use it on my table with faux ivy in it for my center piece at different times .:}


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Has anyone ever done arm knitting? I came across it while looking for help with my moebius scarf. Very unusual. What will they think of next??


Never heard of it RUK. Heard of finger knitting. Praying for your safe trip today Joeys. God is Good. I pray angels to watch over you and Molly in Jesus Name. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This sad but true. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152346963859657&set=a.440010009656.215696.41632789656&type=1&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not sure of the day of the week...or is it the day of the month...nevertheless, Kohl's has some senior discount days. Perhaps you can contact them & find out when???? Hey, I get every discount I can obtain. Being a senior does have it's advantages --- thank goodness.


It is Wednesday at our Kohls, but I think they have special two-day senior days once in awhile. They used to allow the Senior discount to be used on top of the 30%, 20%, or 15% cards they send out from time to time, but they did away with that about 2 years ago. They were probably not making much from savvy shoppers. I use the cards and Kohls dollars as much as I can.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have my mother's old stand mixer Dormeyer (sp) mixer it must be at least 60 years old but I don't use it. I use it on my table with faux ivy in it for my center piece at different times .:}


How nice that you can use it for a center piece.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This sad but true. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152346963859657&set=a.440010009656.215696.41632789656&type=1&theater


Very clever. He's dancing circles around Obama.

Obama thinks Putin is scratching his back (you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours), but really it just the claws of The Bear, just beginning to dig in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Has anyone ever done arm knitting? I came across it while looking for help with my moebius scarf. Very unusual. What will they think of next??


someone mentioned it to me a few months ago so I checked it out on youtube but didn't actually try it. It would be fast.






I've also met quite a few ladies & girls who knot scarves, rather than knitting or crocheting them. Combine multiple strands of different yarns together by tying knots in them approx every 2 feet. Some of them are quite nice especially if they combine a lot of different textures


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

this gave me a good laugh
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199883-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> someone mentioned it to me a few months ago so I checked it out on youtube but didn't actually try it. It would be fast.


Ok, I've seen how and could do so, but wouldn't. I don't like the look of basically yarn and stitches just lying there. Not to my taste but to each her own!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ever use a roaster? I still use the one my mom got for a wedding gift in 1947. It's a Sunbeam and still works great. I do all my turkeys and other large items in it.


I use my Mom's roaster too. It is heavy duty and better than I see in the stores today. I use my Grandmother's foodmill too for making applesauce, tomato sauce, and pureeing fruit. It works so well.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My fave recipe for egg custard pie. I always double it, and use 1/2 cup less sugar as I don`t like it too sweet. And I double up on nutmeg as I love it.
I have 2 pies baking in the oven right now.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-egg-custard-pie/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Peace and Blessings to those who observe Yom Kippur.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shepard Smith going off for now.. Wonder if Greta is taking his place?


I read something about Smith being moved up to his afternoon slot ( he is on 2x a day). The afternoon slot will be increased time wise, plus he will get the breaking news anchor person job. I haven't heard about Hannity or Greta's new positions.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I won't miss him, he always made mistakes and it drove me to not wish to listen.


I disliked him when he was reporting from Japan after the tsunami and nuclear plant trouble. He was so standoffish, almost to a point of getting too close to the area would give him cooties. He gave off an air of being to good to report from the scene. I stopped watching him after that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve always liked Meghan Kelly, she`s an excellent interviewer. I`m glad she has the evening gig now, and her ratings will sky rocket.
> I don`t like political analyst Juan Williams. He is such a smug so and so. I know he`s only there to make Fox News fair and balanced, but his constant 'yeah but Bush did it first' arguments is so tiresome. Ditto with Alan Colmes...who by the way if he gets his skin stretched any tighter, he`ll be wearing his 'crown jewels' as a bow tie.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Country Bumpkins. There are only two things I want for my kitchen...a waffle iron and a stand up mixer. I`ve hinted at both for Christmas. But then again i`ve hinted about both last year too.


Wendy, what you need is a "house" present. By the mixer or the waffle iron this year, say it's for the house. Next year buy the other item. This way the "house" gets what it wants. The thank yous will be constant. (This way, you get 2 presents - the one you really want and the other one. :lol: :thumbup: )


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for all the prayers today. No Cancer, PTL, It was a very long day and no computer. The hospital is about a hour and half drive, so I am tired. Did crochet about half a lapgahn while waiting. very little shopping.
> 
> I will be bring her (DIL) to my house after she is released. They do live almost next door to me, so it will be so much easier for me for her to recover here while her husband(my son) is working and her son is in school.


Great news Joey. You get a good nights sleep.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Joey, I'm happy for you and your family, What a relief it must be for all. take Care of you too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

If you get the chance or if you haven't already, there is an amazing video of Rion Paige singing "Blownaway." 
www.blaze.com 
her talent is unreal


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Again ...proof that insane people are running and ruining this Country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Again ...proof that insane people are running and ruining this Country.


You had to ruin this beautiful day, didn't you? What a sham.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

gali...I saw Rian earlier by the link I got from Twitter. She was fantastic wasn`t she. Wow what a voice - she blew me away.

I foresee a wonderful future for Rian. I only hope she doesn`t go the Miley Cyrus route when she turns 18. Miley is an absolute disgrace, and I would die of shame if she was mine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Joeysomma - Praise God for a great report! We are thinking of you and your DIL and praying for a quick and remarkable recovery from surgery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ok, I've seen how and could do so, but wouldn't. I don't like the look of basically yarn and stitches just lying there. Not to my taste but to each her own!


I think it's very different from knitting with needles, but it did allow me to see what's actually happening when we knit, as far as the loop becoming the next stitch. It doesn't appeal to me, though, because I don't think I'd enjoy the arm movements nearly as much as I like using my hands to work with the needles and yarn. The finished product was interesting, but it really looked a lot like a net to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Megyn Kelly's my favorite anchor.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Again ...proof that insane people are running and ruining this Country.


Yes, and it was given to her by Jeb Bush! Can you believe it? Oh - I cannot abide that woman.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Neither can I bonbf. She is a disgrace.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And I believe Jeb Bush was the presenter. What are they coming to???


galinipper said:


> Again ...proof that insane people are running and ruining this Country.


 :-( :-( :-( :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-( :-( :-( :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's exactly what I saw---a fishing net with no fishes.


bonbf3 said:


> I think it's very different from knitting with needles, but it did allow me to see what's actually happening when we knit, as far as the loop becoming the next stitch. It doesn't appeal to me, though, because I don't think I'd enjoy the arm movements nearly as much as I like using my hands to work with the needles and yarn. The finished product was interesting, but it really looked a lot like a net to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yom Kippur , significance: Day of Atonement. This is a Jewish custom, but if you are a Christian its for us too. We are grafted into these customs by receiving our wonderful Lord Jesus. So what is this all about you can read about this at the site called Judaism 101. Now what most people don't know, 40
years ago the Jews were fighting a war for their country. Guess who was involved, Russia, Syria, Egypt. Sounds like today. So all Israel is ready for an attack today, because Saturday is Yom Kippur, their most important day in their lives. So my prayer is that they have a meaningful Viddui (prayers) and their fasting will be easy. I will join in this custom. May you all be blessed in Jesus Christ name.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yom Kippur , significance: Day of Atonement. This is a Jewish custom, but if you are a Christian its for us too. We are grafted into these customs by receiving our wonderful Lord Jesus. So what is this all about you can read about this at the site called Judaism 101. Now what most people don't know, 40
> years ago the Jews were fighting a war for their country. Guess who was involved, Russia, Syria, Egypt. Sounds like today. So all Israel is ready for an attack today, because Saturday is Yom Kippur, their most important day in their lives. So my prayer is that they have a meaningful Viddui (prayers) and their fasting will be easy. I will join in this custom. May you all be blessed in Jesus Christ name.


Amen. Well said.
Prayers for Israel ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Around Christmas there are good buys on Kitchenaid standing mixers at Kohls. Do you have Kohls near you? The have great sales and coupons that reduce purchases further. Good luck on having your wish list fulfilled.


My girls bought mine at Walmart cheaper than Kohls got $205.00 last Christmas. Before that all I had was a portable hand mixer that splashed everything everywhere! Such a mess! Love this new one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I do have a Kohles in this area, but a Kitchenaid appliance is something that I can`t afford. We live on a fixed income, so doubt if I`ll ever be able to buy one.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Has anyone ever done arm knitting? I came across it while looking for help with my moebius scarf. Very unusual. What will they think of next??


Never heard of this how is this done?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for all the prayers today. No Cancer, PTL, It was a very long day and no computer. The hospital is about a hour and half drive, so I am tired. Did crochet about half a lapgahn while waiting. very little shopping.
> 
> I will be bring her (DIL) to my house after she is released. They do live almost next door to me, so it will be so much easier for me for her to recover here while her husband(my son) is working and her son is in school.


Great news as prayers do work, PTL!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My fave recipe for egg custard pie. I always double it, and use 1/2 cup less sugar as I don`t like it too sweet. And I double up on nutmeg as I love it.
> I have 2 pies baking in the oven right now.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-egg-custard-pie/


I bake egg custard pie without a crust as well as pumpkin pie. It cuts the artery clogging shortening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yom Kippur , significance: Day of Atonement. This is a Jewish custom, but if you are a Christian its for us too. We are grafted into these customs by receiving our wonderful Lord Jesus. So what is this all about you can read about this at the site called Judaism 101. Now what most people don't know, 40
> years ago the Jews were fighting a war for their country. Guess who was involved, Russia, Syria, Egypt. Sounds like today. So all Israel is ready for an attack today, because Saturday is Yom Kippur, their most important day in their lives. So my prayer is that they have a meaningful Viddui (prayers) and their fasting will be easy. I will join in this custom. May you all be blessed in Jesus Christ name.


Thank you CB for your post.

I posted a blessing wish for Yom Kippur earlier this morning on another thread as well as this one. Since then, I was chastised and scolded and told the significance of the day by a non-Jew, CheekyBlighter. She always displays stunning arrogance and ignorance. She refused to allow my post of blessings to stand on this, one of the Holiest days, and had to insult and critique me yet again (along with BrattyPatty). Despicable display of usual behaviors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Amen. Well said.
> Prayers for Israel ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today.http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/13/yom-kippur-israel_n_3918667.html


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I do have a Kohles in this area, but a Kitchenaid appliance is something that I can`t afford. We live on a fixed income, so doubt if I`ll ever be able to buy one.


Perhaps you can find 1 at a consignment store? We have 1 here in town that's strictly a "home store" furniture, appliances, china, crystal glassware, anything you'd need in a home...& there's Goodwill & other charitable stores.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Perhaps you can find 1 at a consignment store? We have 1 here in town that's strictly a "home store" furniture, appliances, china, crystal glassware, anything you'd need in a home...& there's Goodwill & other charitable stores.


Three years ago, I went into a newly opened Goodwill store to see if they had any used books that I liked. While I was in there I found a professional Salad Shooter still in its original box, and the attachments were still in sealed plastic bags. Wow what a find - and it was only $4. I took it home and plugged it in. Apart from a little dirt on the electric prongs it worked perfectly. Maybe it was donated by someone who doesn`t like to cook. But their loss is definitely my gain. I use it constantly, and it still works brilliantly.
I hope lightening does strike twice. When hubby gets his Navy retirement check October 1st, I will pay that Goodwill store another visit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I hope lightening does strike twice. When hubby gets his Navy retirement check October 1st, I will pay that Goodwill store another visit.


Wendy, Thank your husband for me, and thank you, for your service to our Nation.

BTW: I might have a once-used Waffle Iron that I could let go. I cannot remember if I sold it in a yard sale or if we still possess it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you CB for your post.
> 
> I posted a blessing wish for Yom Kippur earlier this morning on another thread as well as this one. Since then, I was chastised and scolded and told the significance of the day by a non-Jew, CheekyBlighter. She always displays stunning arrogance and ignorance. She refused to allow my post of blessings to stand on this, one of the Holiest days, and had to insult and critique me yet again (along with BrattyPatty). Despicable display of usual behaviors.


I'm not gonna get involved in all this squabbling 1 way or the other with anyone....you might have noticed I tend to steer clear & stay far away from these controversial topics, but for the life of me I can't understand what joy anyone here on our KP gets from slamming someone else. We all have our own ideas, beliefs & such & why can't we honor each other? Get along? Love 1 another & our differences. I'm sitting here shaking my head in disbelief ... Perhaps I'm a cockeyed optimist, but when I lay my head down at night I'm thankful for at least 1 more day here on our blessed earth & furthermore thankful I can interact with my fellow men & women...perhaps make their day better & put a smile on their face & in their heart. Enough said tonight & I hope tomorrow is good for y'all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wendy, Thank your husband for me, and thank you, for your service to our Nation.
> 
> BTW: I might have a once-used Waffle Iron that I could let go. I cannot remember if I sold it in a yard sale or if we still possess it.


Oh wow that`s brilliant if you still have it kpg. If you do, I will send you the money to mail it - I don`t want you to be out a penny for your kindness. Even if you don`t have your waffle iron anymore, I still thank you for your kindness regardless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> That's exactly what I saw---a fishing net with no fishes.


I know. Just because we can (knit with our arms) doesn't mean we have to!
:mrgreen:

With apologies to all who enjoy that type of knitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Never heard of this how is this done?


Here's the arm knitting video, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yom Kippur , significance: Day of Atonement. This is a Jewish custom, but if you are a Christian its for us too. We are grafted into these customs by receiving our wonderful Lord Jesus. So what is this all about you can read about this at the site called Judaism 101. Now what most people don't know, 40
> years ago the Jews were fighting a war for their country. Guess who was involved, Russia, Syria, Egypt. Sounds like today. So all Israel is ready for an attack today, because Saturday is Yom Kippur, their most important day in their lives. So my prayer is that they have a meaningful Viddui (prayers) and their fasting will be easy. I will join in this custom. May you all be blessed in Jesus Christ name.


Lovely post, CB - which is what you always give us. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you CB for your post.
> 
> I posted a blessing wish for Yom Kippur earlier this morning on another thread as well as this one. Since then, I was chastised and scolded and told the significance of the day by a non-Jew, CheekyBlighter. She always displays stunning arrogance and ignorance. She refused to allow my post of blessings to stand on this, one of the Holiest days, and had to insult and critique me yet again (along with BrattyPatty). Despicable display of usual behaviors.


What is her problem? I think it was very nice of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wendy, Thank your husband for me, and thank you, for your service to our Nation.
> 
> BTW: I might have a once-used Waffle Iron that I could let go. I cannot remember if I sold it in a yard sale or if we still possess it.


Wendy, I'd also like to express my appreciation for your husband's service and yours. The families sacrifice, and we all owe you a great debt. God bless you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Peace and Blessings to those who observe Yom Kippur.


That was very nice of you KPG. I didn't even realize it was Yom Kippur.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's the arm knitting video, Jane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ok, I've seen how and could do so, but wouldn't. I don't like the look of basically yarn and stitches just lying there. Not to my taste but to each her own!


Have to agree that it isn't something I want to do myself, but always happy when people get interested in fiber - hopefully they decide to move on to to other forms o knit or crochet


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, here's another good 1 here on our KP. My gosh! I surely liked this...Gotta give it a try, think my DH would LOVE it. Christmas is gonna be a knitting 1 for me this year, knitting a scarf for the GD at the present time to match a purse I've bought her. A girl can't have too many purses, even if she's only 7.
> Georgie...The Grandma


Oh, yes - seven is the perfect age for purses! Aren't they fun at seven?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you CB for your post.
> 
> I posted a blessing wish for Yom Kippur earlier this morning on another thread as well as this one. Since then, I was chastised and scolded and told the significance of the day by a non-Jew, CheekyBlighter. She always displays stunning arrogance and ignorance. She refused to allow my post of blessings to stand on this, one of the Holiest days, and had to insult and critique me yet again (along with BrattyPatty). Despicable display of usual behaviors.


I refuse to post to them on their threads. It always ends badly. They are ignorant and want to stay that way. They are atheists and hate filled hedonists. They were pretending to be open and welcoming to discussion, then they pounce on those with different opinions. They think they own any thread and ask people to leave when they are challenged. I am Christian and believe in spreading God's love and the message of Jesus, but they don't want to hear it. They fit Jesus' parable of hard, arid ground. It is a waste of time conversing with them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What is her problem? I think it was very nice of you.


They want to fight. I don't. After their abuse KPG, it was a nice gesture. I wouldn't have thought of it. I can't keep them straight. Some are Jewish that hate Christians, most are gay, and a number are atheists. There is too much negativity in their minds and speech for me. I don't respect any of them and certainly don't like them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> If you get the chance or if you haven't already, there is an amazing video of Rion Paige singing "Blownaway."
> www.blaze.com
> her talent is unreal


I don't follow any of these programs - thanks for the info. She's got amazing talent and I hope she does well


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes - seven is the perfect age for purses! Aren't they fun at seven?


Uh huh! 7 is a wonderful age, but then any age is great with my GD. Her favorite thing when she's here with me is to get in my closet, go through my clothes, put on my shoes....& I have a small, wood chest that looks like a little cedar chest that was given to me by a man who worked with my Daddy. This man worked on the railroad. He was from Japan. This was in the late 1930's. all his family was back in Japan. I was the only infant in our little railroad town of Black Rock, Utah. My Mom said "Mike" (that was his English name) was just crazy about me 'cause he had no family here in the U.S. I have some little pieces of jewelry in it to this day & my GD always wants to play with my "Treasure Chest" & it makes me so happy when she's going through the "treasures" & I give a thought to Mike.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They want to fight. I don't. After their abuse KPG, it was a nice gesture. I wouldn't have thought of it. I can't keep them straight. Some are Jewish that hate Christians, most are gay, and a number are atheists. There is too much negativity in their minds and speech for me. I don't respect any of them and certainly don't like them.


They are very difficult to understand.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yom Kippur , significance: Day of Atonement. This is a Jewish custom, but if you are a Christian its for us too. We are grafted into these customs by receiving our wonderful Lord Jesus. So what is this all about you can read about this at the site called Judaism 101. Now what most people don't know, 40
> years ago the Jews were fighting a war for their country. Guess who was involved, Russia, Syria, Egypt. Sounds like today. So all Israel is ready for an attack today, because Saturday is Yom Kippur, their most important day in their lives. So my prayer is that they have a meaningful Viddui (prayers) and their fasting will be easy. I will join in this custom. May you all be blessed in Jesus Christ name.


I know that Yom Kippur is a significant holy day in the Jewish faith, but I don't know the details so I'll have to do some research. Thanks for getting me motivated


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Uh huh! 7 is a wonderful age, but then any age is great with my GD. Her favorite thing when she's here with me is to get in my closet, go through my clothes, put on my shoes....& I have a small, wood chest that looks like a little cedar chest that was given to me by a man who worked with my Daddy. This man worked on the railroad. He was from Japan. This was in the late 1930's. all his family was back in Japan. I was the only infant in our little railroad town of Black Rock, Utah. My Mom said "Mike" (that was his English name) was just crazy about me 'cause he had no family here in the U.S. I have some little pieces of jewelry in it to this day & my GD always wants to play with my "Treasure Chest" & it makes me so happy when she's going through the "treasures" & I give a thought to Mike.


That's so nice. They give us so much - sweetness and joy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> They want to fight. I don't. After their abuse KPG, it was a nice gesture. I wouldn't have thought of it. I can't keep them straight. Some are Jewish that hate Christians, most are gay, and a number are atheists. There is too much negativity in their minds and speech for me. I don't respect any of them and certainly don't like them.


I'll admit I have super strong shoulders! They have insulted me and called me so many names I should have died a million deaths by now. However, I'm covered by the blood of Jesus who suffered for me. If he could give His life for me, I think I can handle little girls calling me names while defending His word.

I agree, that have such evil in their hearts. I cannot imagine going through life with the sole purpose of insulting and attempting to hurt others. They have no joy!

I post where I feel I have something to offer to the conversation at hand. Every time, and I mean every time, one of the hateful Liberals, will immediately comment after my post. Not because they have a difference of opinion to discuss, but because they want to insult me personally.

Hence, I've taken to not responding to them in particular. Yet, if I respond to someone else, not a Liberal, or anyone, for that matter, regardless of political beliefs, the hateful Libs will attack me immediately after my post.

They are so sad. How can they not understand that all our posts are always available to review with date and time stamps to show who is the instigator and who is the victim (for lack of a better word).

Oh, well, I choose joy! I know I'm among friends here and you are all prettier in body and spirit every day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Uh huh! 7 is a wonderful age, but then any age is great with my GD. Her favorite thing when she's here with me is to get in my closet, go through my clothes, put on my shoes....& I have a small, wood chest that looks like a little cedar chest that was given to me by a man who worked with my Daddy. This man worked on the railroad. He was from Japan. This was in the late 1930's. all his family was back in Japan. I was the only infant in our little railroad town of Black Rock, Utah. My Mom said "Mike" (that was his English name) was just crazy about me 'cause he had no family here in the U.S. I have some little pieces of jewelry in it to this day & my GD always wants to play with my "Treasure Chest" & it makes me so happy when she's going through the "treasures" & I give a thought to Mike.


what a lovely story; your family gave emotional support to a homesick fellow without his family


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> what a lovely story; your family gave emotional support to a homesick fellow without his family


OK, will continue with the rest of the story about Mike. This was in 1941 & the war clouds were looming around the world. The men who worked with my Dad told Mike "If you Japs do something to the U.S., we'll kill you!" Let it be known this was not my Dad saying these things, but stop & realize this was the beginning of WWII. Anyway, as y'all probably know, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor, Sunday, December 7, 1941. Monday morning, December 8, 1941, my Dad's workmen all reported to work, that is all except Mike. My Dad knew what had happened...Mike was so afraid he's be killed he disappeared & ran into the Utah desert. My Dad got with the local sheriff & went into the desert & found Mike. They brought him back into "town" & the sheriff locked Mike up in the jail for his own protection & when the next train came through town Daddy & the sheriff put Mike on the train & shipped him away for his safety. I'm sure he ended up in 1 of the containment camps in the western U.S. At least he was safe there. And, are you aware the same Japanese pilots, same ships, same fleet that had bombed Pearl Harbor turned the fleet around & sailed to Australia. The Japanese bombed Darwin, Australia Feb. 19, 1942. More bombs were dropped on Darwin that 1 day than were dropped on Pearl Harbor. The Japanese continued bombing Darwin for 2 years.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you CB for your post.
> 
> I posted a blessing wish for Yom Kippur earlier this morning on another thread as well as this one. Since then, I was chastised and scolded and told the significance of the day by a non-Jew, CheekyBlighter. She always displays stunning arrogance and ignorance. She refused to allow my post of blessings to stand on this, one of the Holiest days, and had to insult and critique me yet again (along with BrattyPatty). Despicable display of usual behaviors.


Yes, I read their quotes as Cheeky & Bratty are becoming more hateful as the days go by. They only have hateful words to spew & I'm thinking Admin enjoys all of the bickering is why they did not kick out MIB for her hateful PM to DonnieK! This does not say much for Admin these days does it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll admit I have super strong shoulders! They have insulted me and called me so many names I should have died a million deaths by now. However, I'm covered by the blood of Jesus who suffered for me. If he could give His life for me, I think I can handle little girls calling me names while defending His word.
> 
> I agree, that have such evil in their hearts. I cannot imagine going through life with the sole purpose of insulting and attempting to hurt others. They have no joy!
> 
> ...


Yes, you are very correct with your words as Cheeky & Bratty are very unhappy people who only know how to bully. They are very sick people!

Hugs to you sweet lady.


----------



## K Pearl (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you for this , strangely I have been thinking of my mum all day today. 
She past away about thirty years ago but I can still hear her voice. : )


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll admit I have super strong shoulders! They have insulted me and called me so many names I should have died a million deaths by now. However, I'm covered by the blood of Jesus who suffered for me. If he could give His life for me, I think I can handle little girls calling me names while defending His word.
> 
> I agree, that have such evil in their hearts. I cannot imagine going through life with the sole purpose of insulting and attempting to hurt others. They have no joy!
> 
> ...


Yes, you are definitely among friends here! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, will continue with the rest of the story about Mike. This was in 1941 & the war clouds were looming around the world. The men who worked with my Dad told Mike "If you Japs do something to the U.S., we'll kill you!" Let it be known this was not my Dad saying these things, but stop & realize this was the beginning of WWII. Anyway, as y'all probably know, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor, Sunday, December 7, 1941. Monday morning, December 8, 1941, my Dad's workmen all reported to work, that is all except Mike. My Dad knew what had happened...Mike was so afraid he's be killed he disappeared & ran into the Utah desert. My Dad got with the local sheriff & went into the desert & found Mike. They brought him back into "town" & the sheriff locked Mike up in the jail for his own protection & when the next train came through town Daddy & the sheriff put Mike on the train & shipped him away for his safety. I'm sure he ended up in 1 of the containment camps in the western U.S. At least he was safe there. And, are you aware the same Japanese pilots, same ships, same fleet that had bombed Pearl Harbor turned the fleet around & sailed to Australia. The Japanese bombed Darwin, Australia Feb. 19, 1942. More bombs were dropped on Darwin that 1 day than were dropped on Pearl Harbor. The Japanese continued bombing Darwin for 2 years.


You certainly know history!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to my plant swap today with gd. She got her driver's permit yesterday. I may let her drive a little. Prayers please. lol Finally temps have dropped . We are suppost to be in the 80's. Hope I don't have to wear a coat. :} Have a great Saturday morning. Love y'all.XX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

K Pearl said:


> Thank you for this , strangely I have been thinking of my mum all day today.
> She past away about thirty years ago but I can still hear her voice. : )


Yes, I miss my mother daily. Bless you lady!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You certainly know history!


Well, history just seems to come to me...When we married my DH was a U.S. History/Civics teacher - But he was quite knowledgable re: world history also. I always liked history in school....My Mom & Dad talked with we kids a lot about various things & I read a lot. Also, being as I lived through WWII I know quite a bit about it & I read about it a lot also. When it comes to Australia my DH & I spent 4 months there - drove/traveled completely around OZ: therefore picked up a lot of onto re: OZ. We didn't know much of what we now know about OZ beforehand, but researched, talked with the Aussies & learned so much. When we returned to the U.S. we wrote & published a book about OZ. Have sent copies to many of our Aussie friends & they've told us they were born & grew up there & didn't know all these Aussie facts. 
I've got so many stories running around in my head I really should knit less & write more, but how to choose between 2 of my greatest "loves?" For instance I had family living at Pearl Harbor during the attack - 1 of my Mom's best girlfriends was Japanese & lived in Hiroshima when the A-Bomb was dropped. 
So many stories. - - - so little time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll admit I have super strong shoulders! They have insulted me and called me so many names I should have died a million deaths by now. However, I'm covered by the blood of Jesus who suffered for me. If he could give His life for me, I think I can handle little girls calling me names while defending His word.
> 
> I agree, that have such evil in their hearts. I cannot imagine going through life with the sole purpose of insulting and attempting to hurt others. They have no joy!
> 
> ...


They are very aggressive in their attacks, and they want conflict with Christians. I suspect this was something they cooked up during their vacation hiatus. They couldn't draw people to their thread because their politics are so obvious. So, they tried infiltrating our thread, and we were solid in our refusal to change. So, they figured it was better to start new threads that get newbies suckered in. They came up with provocative initial posts. Then, we join the general conversation, and they have a forum for attacking us in front of the newbies.

I think we would be better off either not participating or participating in some way short and sweet to clue the newbies in rather than getting into theological discussions with atheists. You notice that they didn't like it and got "hot" when I told the "newbies" that they are going to move to gay movement politics and attacks on Christians. That made the posters dwindle. Comments to them at the get-go like, "So when do you segue to your gay movement issues?" or "So, when do you start promoting your Communist position?" or "So how soon does your support for Obama begin?" and similar comments would let the newbies know the initial post was coming from severely disturbed people.

I have had a lot going on this week with DD2's visit, work, and getting ready to go on vacation soon. I just don't have time for them. The more I think about it, I feel every moment that I tried to post replies to their thread is a waste of precious time. A couple times, I jumped in because they were attacking my friends, but a couple days, I didn't have time to read KP at all.

Forgive me if I don't participate too much for the next 3 weeks. DH and I go to Florida for two weeks. And we will be vacationing with long-time friends. I will be praying for you and your battle with them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, history just seems to come to me...When we married my DH was a U.S. History/Civics teacher - But he was quite knowledgable re: world history also. I always liked history in school....My Mom & Dad talked with we kids a lot about various things & I read a lot. Also, being as I lived through WWII I know quite a bit about it & I read about it a lot also. When it comes to Australia my DH & I spent 4 months there - drove/traveled completely around OZ: therefore picked up a lot of onto re: OZ. We didn't know much of what we now know about OZ beforehand, but researched, talked with the Aussies & learned so much. When we returned to the U.S. we wrote & published a book about OZ. Have sent copies to many of our Aussie friends & they've told us they were born & grew up there & didn't know all these Aussie facts.
> I've got so many stories running around in my head I really should knit less & write more, but how to choose between 2 of my greatest "loves?" For instance I had family living at Pearl Harbor during the attack - 1 of my Mom's best girlfriends was Japanese & lived in Hiroshima when the A-Bomb was dropped.
> So many stories. - - - so little time.


Wonderful! It sounds like you have a gift for writing. I like to write, too but find it hard to set aside time for it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It was a cold night last night. If it`s cold again tonight, tomorrow I will take off the cotton summer sheets and put the jersey knit sheets on the beds tomorrow. But I have to get them out of storage and wash and line dry them first.
Brrr it`s still chilly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you CB for your post.
> 
> I posted a blessing wish for Yom Kippur earlier this morning on another thread as well as this one. Since then, I was chastised and scolded and told the significance of the day by a non-Jew, CheekyBlighter. She always displays stunning arrogance and ignorance. She refused to allow my post of blessings to stand on this, one of the Holiest days, and had to insult and critique me yet again (along with BrattyPatty). Despicable display of usual behaviors.


Consider the source of the "critique" and let it pass, just like the hot air it is. Thank you for your blessing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They are very aggressive in their attacks, and they want conflict with Christians. I suspect this was something they cooked up during their vacation hiatus. They couldn't draw people to their thread because their politics are so obvious. So, they tried infiltrating our thread, and we were solid in our refusal to change. So, they figured it was better to start new threads that get newbies suckered in. They came up with provocative initial posts. Then, we join the general conversation, and they have a forum for attacking us in front of the newbies.
> 
> I think we would be better off either not participating or participating in some way short and sweet to clue the newbies in rather than getting into theological discussions with atheists. You notice that they didn't like it and got "hot" when I told the "newbies" that they are going to move to gay movement politics and attacks on Christians. That made the posters dwindle. Comments to them at the get-go like, "So when do you segue to your gay movement issues?" or "So, when do you start promoting your Communist position?" or "So how soon does your support for Obama begin?" and similar comments would let the newbies know the initial post was coming from severely disturbed people.
> 
> ...


Have a great time on vacation and the visits with old friends. I sure it will be the same old conversation when you get back. Eat some shrimp for me.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> When I first traveled to the Czech Republic in 1995, one of the people asked me all sorts of questions about Wisconsin that I did not know.
> 
> He had a History book written in English and he studied it. He was College Educated and could speak good English. I was ashamed about my lack of Knowledge of my home state.
> 
> Even if our children graduate from High School they are not educated. If you watch some of the man on the street interviews, it show how uneducated some of our people are.


My DH graduated from UCLA (Univ. of Calif. Los Angeles) & he often jokes abou Jay Leno's "Man on the Street" - being as that segment is filmed close to UCLA my DH laughs (at himself really)& says most of them are from UCLA.....but it is surprising how many of them are current students & university graduates. Unbelievable. Believe me, my DH & I both talk to our grandkids - if you treat them like young adults who have a brain in their heads - well - they'll perk up & listen to you - their little minds are like sponges - they want to know "stuff" & who better to learn from than their grandparents? We've raised our daughter likewise - when she was younger we traveled extensively with her - took she & her husband on an extended European trip - England - the chunnel to France - drove a car there - then flew to Sweden to visit with family - drove all over Sweden - learned a lot of Swedish history while there - WWII & such. In fact, 1 of my young cousins is now a history professor at a Swedish university. And, oh yeah --- I love the Swedes!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks much for sharing this song with us. When my Mom died I had gospel music played 'cause 1 song was so appropriate for my Mom - it was a CD of Irma Thomas singing "Walk Around Heaven All Day" - oh boy - you should have seen the looks in the mortuary chapel when that music came through the loudspeaker. But after her service everyone said they loved it - it was just like my Mom - the music was extremely "up-beat" - not sad, but joyful. And, best part, I knew in my heart Mommy heard & liked it too.


I'm sure she did!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So beautiful. I am sorry for your family 's loss LovetheLake. Thanks for sharing.


Beautiful song. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Love. It is a beautiful song.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have to agree with you. They definitely are unable to answer a simple question. They can talk about whatever and really say nothing substantial. Just like their hero, Obama.


  Good statement, Joey!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, will continue with the rest of the story about Mike. This was in 1941 & the war clouds were looming around the world. The men who worked with my Dad told Mike "If you Japs do something to the U.S., we'll kill you!" Let it be known this was not my Dad saying these things, but stop & realize this was the beginning of WWII. Anyway, as y'all probably know, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor, Sunday, December 7, 1941. Monday morning, December 8, 1941, my Dad's workmen all reported to work, that is all except Mike. My Dad knew what had happened...Mike was so afraid he's be killed he disappeared & ran into the Utah desert. My Dad got with the local sheriff & went into the desert & found Mike. They brought him back into "town" & the sheriff locked Mike up in the jail for his own protection & when the next train came through town Daddy & the sheriff put Mike on the train & shipped him away for his safety. I'm sure he ended up in 1 of the containment camps in the western U.S. At least he was safe there. And, are you aware the same Japanese pilots, same ships, same fleet that had bombed Pearl Harbor turned the fleet around & sailed to Australia. The Japanese bombed Darwin, Australia Feb. 19, 1942. More bombs were dropped on Darwin that 1 day than were dropped on Pearl Harbor. The Japanese continued bombing Darwin for 2 years.


Wow, what a story. I'm so glad you were able to protect Mike. I hope he endured and lived a full life. Did you ever hear from him again? Probably it would have been difficult with the technology of the day and after waiting so many years before he could possibly contact your Dad again. I once spoke at length to a Japanese WWII survivor. Perhaps someday I'll post about that special conversation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you are very correct with your words as Cheeky & Bratty are very unhappy people who only know how to bully. They are very sick people!
> 
> Hugs to you sweet lady.


Thanks Janeway - back atcha!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, you are definitely among friends here! :thumbup:


Did you just say that because I said you were pretty?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, what a story. I'm so glad you were able to protect Mike. I hope he endured and lived a full life. Did you ever hear from him again? Probably it would have been difficult with the technology of the day and after waiting so many years before he could possibly contact your Dad again. I once spoke at length to a Japanese WWII survivor. Perhaps someday I post about that special conversation.


What a great story. We should all contribute and then write a book. WWII is so interesting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> They are very aggressive in their attacks, and they want conflict with Christians. I suspect this was something they cooked up during their vacation hiatus. They couldn't draw people to their thread because their politics are so obvious. So, they tried infiltrating our thread, and we were solid in our refusal to change. So, they figured it was better to start new threads that get newbies suckered in. They came up with provocative initial posts. Then, we join the general conversation, and they have a forum for attacking us in front of the newbies.
> 
> I think we would be better off either not participating or participating in some way short and sweet to clue the newbies in rather than getting into theological discussions with atheists. You notice that they didn't like it and got "hot" when I told the "newbies" that they are going to move to gay movement politics and attacks on Christians. That made the posters dwindle. Comments to them at the get-go like, "So when do you segue to your gay movement issues?" or "So, when do you start promoting your Communist position?" or "So how soon does your support for Obama begin?" and similar comments would let the newbies know the initial post was coming from severely disturbed people.
> 
> ...


KC, I had not thought about what you have outlined in your post above, but do understand you may have correctly identified their motives. Rarely do I see the same regular instigators engaged in discussions or any topic. Mainly they post one or two line statements meant to ignite and spread forth their hate, not their principles nor beliefs.

I've seen some Libs profess to be 'a' and then minutes later they claim to be 'b' and never would think to be otherwise.

For me, they post a 'zinger' insult after any post I make as I've said prior. I must also agree with those who have PM'd me that I am the subject of their personal attacks as I speak the truth, expose their lies and counter their nonsensical and illogical statements with proof and support for my positions.

I'm not here to argue with them, but they actually desire a response so then can think of something, anything, to insult you with regardless of who they really are.

Sad, very sad way to live the life they have been given.

>>> On a positive note, I've recently received some PM's from very nice and some fellow Christian sisters. I've invited them all to participate in this thread and truly hope they will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Janeway - back atcha!


I love the "Back atcha". Got to love Ellen. She gives and gives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you just say that because I said you were pretty?


 No, I am pretty sincere. :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No, I am pretty sincere. :lol:


I'm willing to bet you are pretty, too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Forgive me if I don't participate too much for the next 3 weeks. DH and I go to Florida for two weeks. And we will be vacationing with long-time friends. I will be praying for you and your battle with them.


I hope you've enjoyed your visit with your daughter. Safe travels and have a great time in Florida! We'll miss you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Consider the source of the "critique" and let it pass, just like the hot air it is. Thank you for your blessing.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope you've enjoyed your visit with your daughter. Safe travels and have a great time in Florida! We'll miss you.


Knit Crazy,
I'll miss you. Three weeks is a long time!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love the "Back atcha". Got to love Ellen. She gives and gives.


Really - I didn't know that phrase is from Ellen! Oh, well, back atcha anyway!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No, I am pretty sincere. :lol:


And fun and 'nice.'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really - I didn't know that phrase is from Ellen! Oh, well, back atcha anyway!


Yup, Ellen D.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And fun and 'nice.'


Then, glad I know you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Off to my plant swap today with gd. She got her driver's permit yesterday. I may let her drive a little. Prayers please. lol Finally temps have dropped . We are suppost to be in the 80's. Hope I don't have to wear a coat. :} Have a great Saturday morning. Love y'all.XX


Hope you had a great day; did you find some interesting new plants? Did gd enjoy the drive or was she nervous?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, history just seems to come to me...When we married my DH was a U.S. History/Civics teacher - But he was quite knowledgable re: world history also. I always liked history in school....My Mom & Dad talked with we kids a lot about various things & I read a lot. Also, being as I lived through WWII I know quite a bit about it & I read about it a lot also. When it comes to Australia my DH & I spent 4 months there - drove/traveled completely around OZ: therefore picked up a lot of onto re: OZ. We didn't know much of what we now know about OZ beforehand, but researched, talked with the Aussies & learned so much. When we returned to the U.S. we wrote & published a book about OZ. Have sent copies to many of our Aussie friends & they've told us they were born & grew up there & didn't know all these Aussie facts.
> I've got so many stories running around in my head I really should knit less & write more, but how to choose between 2 of my greatest "loves?" For instance I had family living at Pearl Harbor during the attack - 1 of my Mom's best girlfriends was Japanese & lived in Hiroshima when the A-Bomb was dropped.
> So many stories. - - - so little time.


Wonderful that you can record all these memories so that your family can continue to share them. Alternate knitting and writing and let the housework go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovethelakes I love this song. First time I heard it was on the tv series Touched by An Angel. Love it! It is my song.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kd5ehaYE8Y


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> They are very aggressive in their attacks, and they want conflict with Christians. I suspect this was something they cooked up during their vacation hiatus. They couldn't draw people to their thread because their politics are so obvious. So, they tried infiltrating our thread, and we were solid in our refusal to change. So, they figured it was better to start new threads that get newbies suckered in. They came up with provocative initial posts. Then, we join the general conversation, and they have a forum for attacking us in front of the newbies.
> 
> I think we would be better off either not participating or participating in some way short and sweet to clue the newbies in rather than getting into theological discussions with atheists. You notice that they didn't like it and got "hot" when I told the "newbies" that they are going to move to gay movement politics and attacks on Christians. That made the posters dwindle. Comments to them at the get-go like, "So when do you segue to your gay movement issues?" or "So, when do you start promoting your Communist position?" or "So how soon does your support for Obama begin?" and similar comments would let the newbies know the initial post was coming from severely disturbed people.
> 
> ...


I didn't read all of the pages on the other sites - they were intent on finding areas to mock and to sow dissention and create division. Some of them even claim to be Christians which isn't consistent with their words. There is nothing to discuss with people like that so I'll just pray that at some point they find enlightenment.

Hope you have a great visit with dd and your friends and enjoy your time in FL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a great day; did you find some interesting new plants? Did gd enjoy the drive or was she nervous?


Yes WKC we had a good time at the plant swap. Got a few goodies. Another grapefruit tree and canna's. Gd was excited about getting her pic made by the local paper. She had the pic taken with one of my Daddy's old friends. We shall see if it makes the news. She did a pretty good job on the driving. I had my brakes on my side with my foot going around the curves. lol How was your day? Sell a lot of yarn? Did you get any new customer from the fair last week?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes WKC we had a good time at the plant swap. Got a few goodies. Another grapefruit tree and canna's. Gd was excited about getting her pic made by the local paper. She had the pic taken with one of my Daddy's old friends. We shall see if it makes the news. She did a pretty good job on the driving. I had my brakes on my side with my foot going around the curves. lol How was your day? Sell a lot of yarn? Did you get any new customer from the fair last week?


You are lucky to have a grapefruit tree. Never here. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are lucky to have a grapefruit tree. Never here. Enjoy!


Second one that I have gotten from the swap. The man that I got it from said his has had fruit. I also have a lemon tree from him. I am going to plant them out. We will see. Is it still cold there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lovethelakes I love this song. First time I heard it was on the tv series Touched by An Angel. Love it! It is my song.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kd5ehaYE8Y


Loved the song and we used to love watching the program


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved the song and we used to love watching the program


Me too. Avalon has made a tape of it too. I just listened to it. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes WKC we had a good time at the plant swap. Got a few goodies. Another grapefruit tree and canna's. Gd was excited about getting her pic made by the local paper. She had the pic taken with one of my Daddy's old friends. We shall see if it makes the news. She did a pretty good job on the driving. I had my brakes on my side with my foot going around the curves. lol How was your day? Sell a lot of yarn? Did you get any new customer from the fair last week?


Great day for the 2 of you, nice to share your love of plants. I didn't know grapefruit trees grew in your area; do you have other citrus too?

A lot cooler today but still very nice. A pretty good day for yarn sales but Friday's are usually busier than Sat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great day for the 2 of you, nice to share your love of plants. I didn't know grapefruit trees grew in your area; do you have other citrus too?
> 
> A lot cooler today but still very nice. A pretty good day for yarn sales but Friday's are usually busier than Sat.


I didn't know they would live outside either. My aunt has an orange tree but she takes it inside for the winter. My first fruit trees. I will have my den and greenhouse full of ferns and other tropicals so the trees with have to make it. I guess everyone has to go to get groceries and run errands. When I had my shop open I noticed the same thing about Saturdays.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a great time on vacation and the visits with old friends. I sure it will be the same old conversation when you get back. Eat some shrimp for me.


Country, I found another braided picture for you. Enjoy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, I found another braided picture for you. Enjoy


Wow Jane. Looks just like flowers. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't read all of the new pages but am exhausted so must retire early. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know they would live outside either. My aunt has an orange tree but she takes it inside for the winter. My first fruit trees. I will have my den and greenhouse full of ferns and other tropicals so the trees with have to make it. I guess everyone has to go to get groceries and run errands. When I had my shop open I noticed the same thing about Saturdays.


How long did you have your shop? Do you still have the workshop or did you convert for your plants?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Country, I found another braided picture for you. Enjoy


that's amazing; she'll have to sleep sitting up


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sorry about your lost LOL.

I loved the song.

when my cousin died, my mom raised her with her sister and brother.
A dear lady in England sent me this song I cry every time I hear it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM8TQH-zDbQ


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here is another song ohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju8cy0O4S8Uf her's I love.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so sorry about your lost LOL.
> 
> I loved the song.
> 
> ...


That was beautiful Yarnie. I've read the words many times but never heard them sung before

Nice to see you back; I've missed you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How long did you have your shop? Do you still have the workshop or did you convert for your plants?


Workshop is still here. We had 2 rooms made for display. Wood shop in back.We started making wood folk art and furniture in the "80's. Sold to stores in Mo. Texas Ar. and few other states as wholesale. Also did art and craft shows. All for insurance , vacations and Christmas for the kids. One year all gifts were homemade while Dh was laid off from RR. After Dh got hurt in 89 we stopped wood working. We had a tent rental business so we tried to keep that going. We had to sell it because of hiring people because Dh couldn't do the work because of PT and getting fitting for his leg. After a few years dh decided he wanted to make an entertainment cabinet for TV. He cut the wood in our garage and made it in our den. Got us to wanting to make a big shop. We have a 40x90 barn beside our house. We sold our wood furniture and got other things from market. We had it open for about about 10 years only in the fall and Christmas. Dh helped our boys get their business started and we kept the grands while dil got her degree in nursing. We let our craft so we could help the children.  We still have a lot left and need to try to sell it or give it away. One day if I get enough energy.... Need any primitive furniture? I drag my tropicals plants into the house or in my greenhouse . Rest stays outside.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> here is another song ohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju8cy0O4S8Uf her's I love.


I love that one too; she has such a beautiful, clear voice -- and I love Footprints


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love that one too; she has such a beautiful, clear voice -- and I love Footprints


Doesn't she is Welsh, my friend in England sent me her dvd. 
She was also on dancing with the stars.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Workshop is still here. We had 2 rooms made for display. Wood shop in back.We started making wood folk art and furniture in the "80's. Sold to stores in Mo. Texas Ar. and few other states as wholesale. Also did art and craft shows. All for insurance , vacations and Christmas for the kids. One year all gifts were homemade while Dh was laid off from RR. After Dh got hurt in 89 we stopped wood working. We had a tent rental business so we tried to keep that going. We had to sell it because of hiring people because Dh couldn't do the work because of PT and getting fitting for his leg. After a few years dh decided he wanted to make an entertainment cabinet for TV. He cut the wood in our garage and made it in our den. Got us to wanting to make a big shop. We have a 40x90 barn beside our house. We sold our wood furniture and got other things from market. We had it open for about about 10 years only in the fall and Christmas. Dh helped our boys get their business started and we kept the grands while dil got her degree in nursing. We let our craft so we could help the children.  We still have a lot left and need to try to sell it or give it away. One day if I get enough energy.... Need any primitive furniture? I drag my tropicals plants into the house or in my greenhouse . Rest stays outside.


That would have been a lot to keep up with. Rustic wooden furniture is very popular in W. Can. for cabins and lodges to get the western look and feel. Would that work in your area?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC, I had not thought about what you have outlined in your post above, but do understand you may have correctly identified their motives. Rarely do I see the same regular instigators engaged in discussions or any topic. Mainly they post one or two line statements meant to ignite and spread forth their hate, not their principles nor beliefs.
> 
> I've seen some Libs profess to be 'a' and then minutes later they claim to be 'b' and never would think to be otherwise.
> 
> ...


That's great KPG. We have a nice thread of Christians going, but more can find friendship and support here.

I think the Libs attack you so readily because you see them for what they are, and you get the best of them more times than not. I can argue with them too, and they attack whoever they can't control with their arguments and bullying. If you show weakness and disagree with them, they get super critical and angry. This is classic bullying behavior. With them, you can't agree to disagree, it is all or nothing.

I just don't want to spend time or mental energy on them. I am sorry to say that they are pretty worthless people now. It will take a deathbed awakening for some, and some will go out with hate in their hearts. I think Jesus wants us to find fertile ground for his word. They are not fertile ground.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

2 stray dogs (shepherd x & large black x) showed up here; don't know where they got in since we've got pretty good fencing (or so we thought). They're not familiar, but one of our neighbours sometimes dog sits. They seemed hungry and thirsty so we got them into the barn with some water and cat food. Both have collars but no tags but 1 has a tatoo; hope we find their home soon; all the little cats are pretty nervous with these guys here


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 2 stray dogs (shepherd x & large black x) showed up here; don't know where they got in since we've got pretty good fencing (or so we thought). They're not familiar, but one of our neighbours sometimes dog sits. They seemed hungry and thirsty so we got them into the barn with some water and cat food. Both have collars but no tags but 1 has a tatoo; hope we find their home soon; all the little cats are pretty nervous with these guys here


Oh poor things, do hope you find who they belong to. I have always had dogs. The first word I said was gust, it was the name of our dog. Just don't have one any more. The last one was a German Shepard. When he was put to rest didn't have the heart to have another one to watch them die. Plus worry that no one would care for them if I died.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a lot to keep up with. Rustic wooden furniture is very popular in W. Can. for cabins and lodges to get the western look and feel. Would that work in your area?


It is country furniture. It works up north but not in central Ar. We have always sold more to out of town than at home. It would still sell just haven't made the effort to get it done. I had a booth reserved in Branson Mo. My daddy got sick so I never tried again. It would sell there but 5 hours away. Maybe have an auction one day.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I agree, as soon as we were financially able, and my husband was able to take a reasonable vacation we started to travel, taking the children out of school to travel. Then we encouraged them to travel on their own. My daughter did a 3 week exchange in Germany, then spent her Senior year of HS in Halle, Germany. Oldest son was in the Navy 6 years, two trips to Europe. Youngest son went to Europe 3 times in 18 months before he was 18. First a visit with his sister, then World Boy Scout Jamboree, then 6 weeks in Poland to help remodel a church building.
> 
> It gave them a different perspective on life and their interaction with others.


I'm sitting here reading your post & thinking what wonderful parents you are. Gotta know your kids appreciate you. Isn't it wonderful to instill the wanderlust in them when they're young. I'll bet we'd like you if you were our friends. Hey! Just think of all the world wide places we could travel with together!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm willing to bet you are pretty, too!


Don't I wish. But thank you, Thumpbunny. I'm sure we'd all look pretty to one another because we know each other. My mother used to say, "Pretty is as pretty does." By that standard, this thread is as pretty as a bouquet!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, what a story. I'm so glad you were able to protect Mike. I hope he endured and lived a full life. Did you ever hear from him again? Probably it would have been difficult with the technology of the day and after waiting so many years before he could possibly contact your Dad again. I once spoke at length to a Japanese WWII survivor. Perhaps someday I'll post about that special conversation.


No, my parents never heard from Mike again. What a shame that a war separates people who were at 1 time friends. I mentioned my Mom's girlfriend who was Japanese. Mom knew her in Utah, but before the start of WWII her parents told her to come home to Japan. She lived in Tokyo for a few years - then her parents told her to come home to her hometown - - - - which was a little town by the name of Hiroshima - Mom never heard from her again after the U.S. went to war with Japan. It broke my Mom's heart. Wouldn't it break your heart also if she'd been 1 of your most beloved girlfriends? One of my oldest girlfriends was born in London in 1937. She, her parents & baby brother lived through the blitz - & Arline was sent to an interior farm for her protection away from the bombs, she was only 5 years old. Can you imagine sending your 5 year old daughter away to live with complete strangers. And this is a biggie, Arline & her family were Jewish & were deathly afraid the Nazis would invade England. Oh my God, my heart about breaks when I think of anyone hurting Arline or her family, especially just 'cause they were Jewish. How senseless is that?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful that you can record all these memories so that your family can continue to share them. Alternate knitting and writing and let the housework go.


West coast kitty.....Do I have your permission to tell my DH you said it was O.K. to let the housework go? I'm gonna need all the backup I can get! I'm depending on you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And fun and 'nice.'


You have made my day, dear one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup, Ellen D.


She's hilarious! Seems very nice, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. Avalon has made a tape of it too. I just listened to it. :thumbup:


Music can have such an effect on us, can't it? There's nothing quite like it for touching the very soul.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are lucky to have a grapefruit tree. Never here. Enjoy!


I have a grapefruit tree my DD started from a seed when she was 3 years old. Have had it 38 years. We keep it outside in the summer, it's planted in a big pot. Bring it inside our garage during the winter. It's about 8 feet tall. My DH has to keep it trimmed to that height or we couldn't get it in the garage. It doesn't produce fruit ' cause doesn't have another tree to propagate with.
Nevertheless, it's a beautiful tree.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know they would live outside either. My aunt has an orange tree but she takes it inside for the winter. My first fruit trees. I will have my den and greenhouse full of ferns and other tropicals so the trees with have to make it. I guess everyone has to go to get groceries and run errands. When I had my shop open I noticed the same thing about Saturdays.


Quite a few years ago my DH left our grapefruit tree outside here in Tennessee in the winter & it froze. We do have cold winters here. He cut it completely down almost to the soil....&.....it magically came back. Will wonders never cease?!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Quite a few years ago my DH left our grapefruit tree outside here in Tennessee in the winter & it froze. We do have cold winters here. He cut it completely down almost to the soil....&.....it magically came back. Will wonders never cease?!


I'll have to remember this. What is your flower zone? Mine is 7 b


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll have to remember this. What is your flower zone? Mine is 7 b


I really don't know what our flower zone is. This last spring & summer we planted lots of Moss Rose. I'm not sure of it's "real" name, but it loves our hot summers & even when it's dry the Moss Rose thrives. We have over 50 outdoor flower pots.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I have a grapefruit tree my DD started from a seed when she was 3 years old. Have had it 38 years. We keep it outside in the summer, it's planted in a big pot. Bring it inside our garage during the winter. It's about 8 feet tall. My DH has to keep it trimmed to that height or we couldn't get it in the garage. It doesn't produce fruit ' cause doesn't have another tree to propagate with.
> Nevertheless, it's a beautiful tree.


A very special tree, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I really don't know what our flower zone is. This last spring & summer we planted lots of Moss Rose. I'm not sure of it's "real" name, but it loves our hot summers & even when it's dry the Moss Rose thrives. We have over 50 outdoor flower pots.


I'll have to look up Moss Rose. Just today we bought a Rose of Sharon - lavender. We have one, and we'll put the new one in the front yard. I hope it takes!

I found it! Portulaca. When we lived in Tucson, we saw a lot of it. So pretty - and so many colors on one plant. We had it here in GA, too and it did well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, I found another braided picture for you. Enjoy


Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so sorry about your lost LOL.
> 
> I loved the song.
> 
> ...


I just clicked on the link, saw what it was, and told myself, no, not tonight - I have to go to sleep and get up early. Beautiful but sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Workshop is still here. We had 2 rooms made for display. Wood shop in back.We started making wood folk art and furniture in the "80's. Sold to stores in Mo. Texas Ar. and few other states as wholesale. Also did art and craft shows. All for insurance , vacations and Christmas for the kids. One year all gifts were homemade while Dh was laid off from RR. After Dh got hurt in 89 we stopped wood working. We had a tent rental business so we tried to keep that going. We had to sell it because of hiring people because Dh couldn't do the work because of PT and getting fitting for his leg. After a few years dh decided he wanted to make an entertainment cabinet for TV. He cut the wood in our garage and made it in our den. Got us to wanting to make a big shop. We have a 40x90 barn beside our house. We sold our wood furniture and got other things from market. We had it open for about about 10 years only in the fall and Christmas. Dh helped our boys get their business started and we kept the grands while dil got her degree in nursing. We let our craft so we could help the children.  We still have a lot left and need to try to sell it or give it away. One day if I get enough energy.... Need any primitive furniture? I drag my tropicals plants into the house or in my greenhouse . Rest stays outside.


So interesting, CB! You are a very talented and enterprising family!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doesn't she is Welsh, my friend in England sent me her dvd.
> She was also on dancing with the stars.


It's so nice to see you, Yarnie -- haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Most of our foreign travels have been to Europe. Sept 25th my husband will be traveling to Hermanovce, Slovakia. He has made several trips there to build a church/conference center and then a camping program. This will be the 10th Anniversary of the completion of the Church. He has also gone to Sendai, Japan; Budapest, Hungary; and Liberece, Czech Republic. about 18 trips.
> 
> I do like traveling in the countries that were once behind the iron curtain. The scariest part was driving and crossing the border between Poland into Czech Republic. The Border Guard did not speak English, My German isn't the best, but we made it. There was one day when traveling in what was East Germany we met no one that spoke English. But what I have found, they are so gracious, patient, and understanding, they will go out of their way to welcome you.


That's nice to hear. You've seen a lot!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> A very special tree, too!


You got that right! I baby this tree big time. One of these days my DD will have it at her house. Wouldn't it be wonderful if she, 1 day, passes it on to her kids. I love our family traditions. For instance, my wedding band was my mother's wedding band from 1931. Hoping my GD wears it when she gets married. The GD's bedroom set was my mom & dad's from the 1940's. My DD's dining room set was my parents. My GD plays with my doll house & furniture I had in the 40's.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to look up Moss Rose. Just today we bought a Rose of Sharon - lavender. We have one, and we'll put the new one in the front yard. I hope it takes!
> 
> I found it! Portulaca. When we lived in Tucson, we saw a lot of it. So pretty - and so many colors on one plant. We had it here in GA, too and it did well.


We also have numerous Rosé of Sharon. It thrives here, virtually no upkeep. Yes, Moss Rose is Portulaca, I couldn't think of the name. There was lots of it in California. We usually buy new plants each spring, but some of it reseeds it's self from last year's flowers that dry up. New, little plants will sprout up, & the flowers are such beautiful colors. Again, it loves the heat & sun in the summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poor things, do hope you find who they belong to. I have always had dogs. The first word I said was gust, it was the name of our dog. Just don't have one any more. The last one was a German Shepard. When he was put to rest didn't have the heart to have another one to watch them die. Plus worry that no one would care for them if I died.


Good news - dogs are safely back in their home about 1/2 mile down the road - seems the labx is a new addition and teaching shepherdx a few escape tricks. I understand you missing your dogs - I miss my dogs and cats too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> West coast kitty.....Do I have your permission to tell my DH you said it was O.K. to let the housework go? I'm gonna need all the backup I can get! I'm depending on you!


 :thumbup: next story coming up soon?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You got that right! I baby this tree big time. One of these days my DD will have it at her house. Wouldn't it be wonderful if she, 1 day, passes it on to her kids. I love our family traditions. For instance, my wedding band was my mother's wedding band from 1931. Hoping my GD wears it when she gets married. The GD's bedroom set was my mom & dad's from the 1940's. My DD's dining room set was my parents. My GD plays with my doll house & furniture I had in the 40's.


Very nice. It gives such a sense of family and belonging. We don't have many heirlooms, but we treasure those we do have.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We also have numerous Rosé of Sharon. It thrives here, virtually no upkeep. Yes, Moss Rose is Portulaca, I couldn't think of the name. There was lots of it in California. We usually buy new plants each spring, but some of it reseeds it's self from last year's flowers that dry up. New, little plants will sprout up, & the flowers are such beautiful colors. Again, it loves the heat & sun in the summer.


GG, a question for you. I have a lot of shade, and one place I wanted to plant my new Rose of Sharon is very shady. In a local park, I was surprised to see them blooming in deep shade. In fact, that's when I decided to buy mine. Is that possible - that they survive in very shady areas- or do you think they're getting a lot of sun at another time of day? The label says full sun to partial shade. What's your experience?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news - dogs are safely back in their home about 1/2 mile down the road - seems the labx is a new addition and teaching shepherdx a few escape tricks. I understand you missing your dogs - I miss my dogs and cats too


I'm glad they're back home. Mischievous!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to look up Moss Rose. Just today we bought a Rose of Sharon - lavender. We have one, and we'll put the new one in the front yard. I hope it takes!
> 
> I found it! Portulaca. When we lived in Tucson, we saw a lot of it. So pretty - and so many colors on one plant. We had it here in GA, too and it did well.


My mother had a lot of Moss Roses in southern exposure area of her house. It acted like ground cover. It grew well, showed little heat stress and came back year after year. It wasn't fragrant, but was showy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news - dogs are safely back in their home about 1/2 mile down the road - seems the labx is a new addition and teaching shepherdx a few escape tricks. I understand you missing your dogs - I miss my dogs and cats too


Great news ! Hate when a dog is missing. I know the owners and you are relieved.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doesn't she is Welsh, my friend in England sent me her dvd.
> She was also on dancing with the stars.


How are you Yarnie? I have missed you.

I have been so tired lately but feeling better today but not up to attending church as just too many hours in a chair. Taking naps frequently so guess it is the cool weather that has moved into our area--love it though!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> GG, a question for you. I have a lot of shade, and one place I wanted to plant my new Rose of Sharon is very shady. In a local park, I was surprised to see them blooming in deep shade. In fact, that's when I decided to buy mine. Is that possible - that they survive in very shady areas- or do you think they're getting a lot of sun at another time of day? The label says full sun to partial shade. What's your experience?


Bonnie I know you weren't asking me , but I have about 8 Rose of Sharon. The only ones that bloom are the ones that have full to part shade. That is just my experience with them. I have already planned to move them around next summer. The most beautiful one is from a cutting from my daughter's old house. It is about 7 years old and 10' tall. The more you cut it the prettier it blooms. It is lavender with red in the center.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Read pieces & parts so sorry LTL about your loss & loved reading about the trips of others--brain not working so off to bed for a nap--chat later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I know you weren't asking me , but I have about 8 Rose of Sharon. The only ones that bloom are the ones that have full to part shade. That is just my experience with them. I have already planned to move them around next summer. The most beautiful one is from a cutting from my daughter's old house. It is about 7 years old and 10' tall. The more you cut it the prettier it blooms. It is lavender with red in the center.


I always welcome anything you have to say, CB! That is the most encouraging news! Our back yard ends with a narrow wooded area with a little creek running through. There's a good place for a little "entrance" into the wooded area. It's a tiny little strip, but once you're in it, you're behind greenery and can't see the house. When we first moved in, we had a path of large granite slabs that my DH made, moving them all himself. Now they're covered with ivy, but I'm going to uncover them so we can walk back there. It's so pretty - almost entirely natural. I had hoped to make a little entrance to that area by putting two Rose of Sharon at each side of the opening. It's quite shady. You've given me hope!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My mother had a lot of Moss Roses in southern exposure area of her house. It acted like ground cover. It grew well, showed little heat stress and came back year after year. It wasn't fragrant, but was showy.


My mom did too, they were planted along the south foundation wall and were a beautiful splash of colour. In the winter, she kept a heavy snow layer on them to protect them from the cold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> How are you Yarnie? I have missed you.
> 
> I have been so tired lately but feeling better today but not up to attending church as just too many hours in a chair. Taking naps frequently so guess it is the cool weather that has moved into our area--love it though!


Jane, sorry that you've been feeling so tired lately - maybe a message to have yourself checked out? Take good care of yourself


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a friend sent this; not sure what the car is, but it's a great commercial


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a message I try to remember, especially when some people are so determined to create division on a couple of the other threads. God is outside of time - a blink of God's eye can be a millenium to humans


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: next story coming up soon?


Housework? My mantra has always been if it doesn't kill you, hurt you, or make you sick it doesn't need to be done.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How are you Yarnie? I have missed you.
> 
> I have been so tired lately but feeling better today but not up to attending church as just too many hours in a chair. Taking naps frequently so guess it is the cool weather that has moved into our area--love it though!


Feel better soon, please!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a friend sent this; not sure what the car is, but it's a great commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a message I try to remember, especially when some people are so determined to create division on a couple of the other threads. God is outside of time - a blink of God's eye can be a millenium to humans


Beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Housework? My mantra has always been if it doesn't kill you, hurt you, or make you sick it doesn't need to be done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Housework? My mantra has always been if it doesn't kill you, hurt you, or make you sick it doesn't need to be done.


 :thumbup: sounds good to me (unless Mom comes to visit)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: sounds good to me (unless Mom comes to visit)


I play no favorites.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Village Righter News.

this post has recieved a lot of complaining lately. Just about every thing but the kitchen sink . So if any one wants to comment on the kitchen sink go for it. Get over the comments you try to post something of interest.

Town Mayor Joe your momma is now the busy improving Village. New law pass by her. You are not allowed to make left turns. So just try to go right, it will take a while but you can do it. If you want to go left you will be fined. 12 ice cream cones per turn.

LOL has given up storage and worm sales. Now open a spinning shop . She has been spinning ever since. 

KGP has given up photo ops. Said she would do when can. She has open a decorating shop. the colors for fall are polka dots. In many colors. Her favorite is polking around pinks. Believe me she can do a mean polka. So get down there and get your new look, and polka your heart out.

Wet coats knutty is having a fish sale agin business is slow, but the smell is unbelievable. Meaning fish. Yarn sales are picking up. If you like to pick go for the fall yarns. She is good at spinning the sales pitch.

Crazy Knuts is heading south for a vaction so shopee will be closed for a bit. Make sure you get your spicie before she goes off, and I do mean off.

Bump your Kins wants all to know the spa could use a little space seem a few of you are getting spacey. You really have to cut back on the massages. Seem it is more a place to sleep.
She will be holding a dance next week. Limbo only or limping your chose. 
Also because of shortage of ice cream that part of the business is out of business which mean the rest of the business is open for business.

It is reported to the village that R U knutty's business has slowed a bite with the no left turn signs. So she is out there with the hit and run. She will hit you if you do not run. I mean cars of course. She has purchase a new pair of glasses and having problems with what she sees. She almost took out spiining shop and LOL had a time trying not to spin a spell at her.

ON the national news. It is reported that the ice cream bandits are at it again. Peachy went into a factory and claim she fell and would bring law suit if they didn't load up semi. What a card she was seen limping out to loading dock. Creamy's wig has blown away, but was found agin on main highway, you should see what it looks like now, wow time for a redo on that one.Vanilla was last seen screaming to everyone on the road get out of the way. Peachy is still trying to get up to 5th gear after police slow down. She keeps saying that all the sign's tell her no baking in towns. So she trys to get through with out baking.
They are now heading south.
Our Jane u Way and Lucky of Loo have been hanging out on beaches in California. Was reported to me by a person who reports to someone who reports to another who reports to me. Jane u Way and Lucky of Loo have taken up surfing. Hope people know to look out for these two. It seen Jane u way has put a saw horse on surf board. Then put saddle on work horse. Seen riding the waves yelling ya hoo. Also was carrying he trustie two barrel squirting shot gun. Said it nice to have a place to refill it. Plus seem easier to have to barrels to hit you with. Luck of Loo has gotten surfing down a bit. She straps herself to the board.Only problem with that is standing up and not getting knock up side the head with it. 
All for now, what you thought it was too much. Get over it I am tried of all of you complaining about how I put out the new news,if it is new I would think you would love to hear the news. Remeber I only post what is not fit to print. Nay Nay Nay Nay. Lets see you try to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How are you Yarnie? I have missed you.
> 
> I have been so tired lately but feeling better today but not up to attending church as just too many hours in a chair. Taking naps frequently so guess it is the cool weather that has moved into our area--love it though!


Miss you too Janie. Thanks Bumpkins, KGP and WCK for your kindness of missing me. Love ya :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janie hope you are getting some rest and feel better.

so glad WCK that the dogs have been safely returned to owners. 

Gray here today and rain. Making New England Boiled Dinner. It's a fall thing, love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Village Righter News.
> 
> this post has recieved a lot of complaining lately. Just about every thing but the kitchen sink . So if any one wants to comment on the kitchen sink go for it. Get over the comments you try to post something of interest.
> 
> ...


count on ace reporter, Yarnie to keep us in the loop


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie hope you are getting some rest and feel better.
> 
> so glad WCK that the dogs have been safely returned to owners.
> 
> Gray here today and rain. Making New England Boiled Dinner. It's a fall thing, love it.


gray and foggy, but no rain (wish we had rain too). Roast pork on our menu tonight


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Village Righter News.
> 
> this post has recieved a lot of complaining lately. Just about every thing but the kitchen sink . So if any one wants to comment on the kitchen sink go for it. Get over the comments you try to post something of interest.
> 
> ...


Phew! There's a lot going on in The Village! I heard the reporter was so worn out from printing that story that she took to her bed with Stash. What I want to know is - who the heck is Stash? We need a reporter to report on the reporter!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie hope you are getting some rest and feel better.
> 
> so glad WCK that the dogs have been safely returned to owners.
> 
> Gray here today and rain. Making New England Boiled Dinner. It's a fall thing, love it.


Hi, Yarnie! I missed you, too. Loved the report! 
Is your New England Boiled Dinner made with ham, cabbage, potatoes, and green beans? That's how I make it, but I don't know if it's legit. DH and I love it! Agree - it's a great cool weather dinner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Phew! There's a lot going on in The Village! I heard the reporter was so worn out from printing that story that she took to her bed with Stash. What I want to know is - who the heck is Stash? We need a reporter to report on the reporter!!


sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


Oh my gosh I thought I had destroy those pictures long ago. Nice touch though. I really felt nice and warm. Plus they were all my colors. Set off my face quit well don't you think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bony My New England Boil dinner.
One smoke ham shank put on back of stove to simmer for about three hours, add a little ham flavoring to it to.

Then add rutabagas, potatos, carrots, onion and ham from shank. Cook that about an hour on low. Last ten minutes add cabbage. That is how I was taught to do it. Some people use parnips instead of rutabagas.

It is the season for potatoes, and cabbage up north. We buy red and golden potatoes in 50 lb bags, and share with family and friends as they only cost us 6 to 7 dollars a bag. Also have to buy ten lb bag of spanish onions.
Then further up north it is the cabbage belt. You can get huge heads of cabbage, calflower, and about ten to 12 colored peppers. Cabbage and califlower go for a dollar, peppers three.
Calflower, peppers and cabbage all get frozen. 
So we have lots to share and more than enough to freeze.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane, sorry that you've been feeling so tired lately - maybe a message to have yourself checked out? Take good care of yourself


Yes, take care of yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


 :shock: :shock: :shock:   Journalists! What a bunch they are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bony My New England Boil dinner.
> One smoke ham shank put on back of stove to simmer for about three hours, add a little ham flavoring to it to.
> 
> Then add rutabagas, potatos, carrots, onion and ham from shank. Cook that about an hour on low. Last ten minutes add cabbage. That is how I was taught to do it. Some people use parnips instead of rutabagas.
> ...


Oh, nice! I didn't know you could freeze cabbage! Your recipe sounds delicious. I'll have to try it - although, DH is very resistant to change. :lol: Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I thought I had destroy those pictures long ago. Nice touch though. I really felt nice and warm. Plus they were all my colors. Set off my face quit well don't you think.


You are so daring!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


Nice - have a good time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got back from Hospital. DIL is sore but doing OK. The biggest problem was trying to get prescriptions filled because they were narcotics. I'm tired.
> 
> Yarnie I needed a day brightener, Thanks so much for your new news, you are so creative,


I'm glad you're home now. I hope her recovery is quick. You both could probably use a prescription for rest. Thinking of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


WCK, you and Yarnie will have to share the KP Journalism Award for Investigative Reporting. I don't know how you found that priceless picture!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got back from Hospital. DIL is sore but doing OK. The biggest problem was trying to get prescriptions filled because they were narcotics. I'm tired.
> 
> Yarnie I needed a day brightener, Thanks so much for your new news, you are so creative,


Have been in your shoes. Have a glass of wine and get into bed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nice - have a good time!


Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


LOL I just woke up from a nap , grouchy and that made me laugh. Oh Yarnie!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


I was wondering where you were. Have fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got back from Hospital. DIL is sore but doing OK. The biggest problem was trying to get prescriptions filled because they were narcotics. I'm tired.
> 
> Yarnie I needed a day brightener, Thanks so much for your new news, you are so creative,


I am glad both of you are home. Take care of yourself too. You are such a good caregiver don't want you run down too. Prayers for both of you. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bony My New England Boil dinner.
> One smoke ham shank put on back of stove to simmer for about three hours, add a little ham flavoring to it to.
> 
> Then add rutabagas, potatos, carrots, onion and ham from shank. Cook that about an hour on low. Last ten minutes add cabbage. That is how I was taught to do it. Some people use parnips instead of rutabagas.
> ...


sounds yummy, will have to make it the next time I have left over ham. I've only made it with corned beef before


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


have a great time!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I just got back from Hospital. DIL is sore but doing OK. The biggest problem was trying to get prescriptions filled because they were narcotics. I'm tired.
> 
> Yarnie I needed a day brightener, Thanks so much for your new news, you are so creative,


glad you're all safely home; hope she heals quickly. Look after yourself too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey glad to hear that every thing is fine with your Dil. You are such a good mil to take care of her. 
Hope you do get some down time now.

Prayers continue for both of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sounds yummy, will have to make it the next time I have left over ham. I've only made it with corned beef before


I know some people prefer corn beef, but I like using ham as always have some around or in freeze. It also takes longer with corn beef. I am lazy that way.

It was so so good. Left overs into freezer so can have it again later in the fall or winter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


Oh do have a great time lady. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonnie I am sorry but laughing my head off, posted Bony what else can I do but spell it wrong too too funny.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane, sorry that you've been feeling so tired lately - maybe a message to have yourself checked out? Take good care of yourself


Thanks for asking as have Dr's apt tomorrow at 1:30 so they do keep pretty close watch on me, but I'm thinking it is my osteoarthritis as every joint aches. They only allow me to take glucosamine & sometimes it doesn't help with all of the aches. No MSM though.

I take COQ 10 for leg pain & cramps due to taking Crestor for cholesterol. It helps as I was having upper leg cramps at night from the knees to the hips! Ouch! They hurt!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


Enjoy for all of us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got back from Hospital. DIL is sore but doing OK. The biggest problem was trying to get prescriptions filled because they were narcotics. I'm tired.
> 
> Yarnie I needed a day brightener, Thanks so much for your new news, you are so creative,


Sending prayers for both of you as the caregiver also needs rest & relaxation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, I enjoyed the new news as you a very good reporter. Keep reporting dear lady.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll have to remember this. What is your flower zone? Mine is 7 b


All of my rosé of Sharon's died so don't have them anymore so I miss them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Going to bed as did go to church tonight so worn out. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL I just woke up from a nap , grouchy and that made me laugh. Oh Yarnie!!!


Wasn't that funny? I always wake up grouchy from a nap. Even a very deep 15-minute one - and starving!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Going to bed as did go to church tonight so worn out. Chat tomorrow.


Goodnight, Jane. Sleep well. (Wish I had your good sense - I don't go to bed early enough.)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering where you were. Have fun!


CB, Glad someone misses me! Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Enjoy for all of us.


Will do, Janeway!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> have a great time!


Thank you WCK. Just had a romantic dinner with my better half.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. Just had a romantic dinner with my better half.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> count on ace reporter, Yarnie to keep us in the loop


I love that sink. Would look good in my try to be country kitchen. Yarnie too good of a story. Makes me laugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy -we always miss you when you're gone. Sounds like you're having a nice time. Happy for you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I always welcome anything you have to say, CB! That is the most encouraging news! Our back yard ends with a narrow wooded area with a little creek running through. There's a good place for a little "entrance" into the wooded area. It's a tiny little strip, but once you're in it, you're behind greenery and can't see the house. When we first moved in, we had a path of large granite slabs that my DH made, moving them all himself. Now they're covered with ivy, but I'm going to uncover them so we can walk back there. It's so pretty - almost entirely natural. I had hoped to make a little entrance to that area by putting two Rose of Sharon at each side of the opening. It's quite shady. You've given me hope!!! Thanks so much.


No Bonnie I was saying the Rose of Sharon need sun or part sun . Not shade. Sorry. You need some hydrangea's or something that like shade.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lukelucy -we always miss you when you're gone. Sounds like you're having a nice time. Happy for you!


Bonbf,
Thank you. we're ready for bed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lukelucy -we always miss you when you're gone. Sounds like you're having a nice time. Happy for you!


Bonbf,
Thank you. we're ready for bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie I was saying the Rose of Sharon need sun or part sun . Not shade. Sorry. You need some hydrangea's or something that like shade.


Uh-oh.  Well, I'll have to plant the one I have out front, where there's sun. Meanwhile, I'll check the park in the afternoon and see just how much sun those shrubs are getting. They are just so beautiful!

Thanks for clearing that up - and for suggesting hydrangeas. In fact, that spot is right next to my two really big blue hydrangeas - right next to the spot where I was going to put the Rose of Sharon. Hey - you helped me think this through. I'll just put another hydrangea there (love them), and that can mark the path. Thank you, CB!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh.  Well, I'll have to plant the one I have out front, where there's sun. Meanwhile, I'll check the park in the afternoon and see just how much sun those shrubs are getting. They are just so beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up - and for suggesting hydrangeas. In fact, that spot is exactly where I have my two really big blue hydrangeas - right next to the spot where I was going to put the Rose of Sharon. Hey - you helped me think this through. I'll just put another hydrangea there (love them), and that can mark the path. Thank you, CB!!


Anytime Bon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anytime Bon!


I was so concerned about the Rose of Sharon that I didn't even think of putting hydrangeas there. Slap me upside the head! You're such a great problem solver. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonbf,
> Thank you. we're ready for bed.


Sleep well. It's almost bedtime here, too - and we haven't even eaten dinner yet! I think I'll do that right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was so concerned about the Rose of Sharon that I didn't even think of putting hydrangeas there. Slap me upside the head! You're such a great problem solver. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just learn it the hard way. Didn't you post a pic of your beautiful blue hydrangea's before? Love them too. They have so many pretty ones out now. I want the oak leaf one ,it is pretty with those white blooms. :http://www.google.com/search?q=oakleaf+hydrangea&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sleep well. It's almost bedtime here, too - and we haven't even eaten dinner yet! I think I'll do that right now.


we're almost ready for dinner here to - but it's not quite 6 pm here. You must be starved


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> GG, a question for you. I have a lot of shade, and one place I wanted to plant my new Rose of Sharon is very shady. In a local park, I was surprised to see them blooming in deep shade. In fact, that's when I decided to buy mine. Is that possible - that they survive in very shady areas- or do you think they're getting a lot of sun at another time of day? The label says full sun to partial shade. What's your experience?


Bonbf3: Well, I consulted with my gardner - who just happens to also be my DH - he said Rose of Sharon shouldn't be planted in a lot of shade, that it needs a fair amount of sun. Our Rosé of Sharon thrives in moderate sun. You're in Atlanta? Our weather is quite similar.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonnie I am sorry but laughing my head off, posted Bony what else can I do but spell it wrong too too funny.


That IS funny! I didn't even notice it. A while ago, when email first came out, an old friend named Jeannette and i shortened our names. I was boni and she was jeneti. We thought we were so clever!

Bony is even funnier because I am NOT really bony at all! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for asking as have Dr's apt tomorrow at 1:30 so they do keep pretty close watch on me, but I'm thinking it is my osteoarthritis as every joint aches. They only allow me to take glucosamine & sometimes it doesn't help with all of the aches. No MSM though.
> 
> I take COQ 10 for leg pain & cramps due to taking Crestor for cholesterol. It helps as I was having upper leg cramps at night from the knees to the hips! Ouch! They hurt!


I'll bet they did! I plan to see the doctor some day for my knees. He'll probably tell me the same thing. Weather isn't nice to us, is it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> All of my rosé of Sharon's died so don't have them anymore so I miss them.


Aww - that's a shame. They are pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just learn it the hard way. Didn't you post a pic of your beautiful blue hydrangea's before? Love them too. They have so many pretty ones out now. I want the oak leaf one ,it is pretty with those white blooms. :http://www.google.com/search?q=oakleaf+hydrangea&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox


There are so many varieties - really a beautiful plant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we're almost ready for dinner here to - but it's not quite 6 pm here. You must be starved


We were very late tonight - too much football! Simple dinner, so no problem. I've helped score lots of touchdowns today, so bed will feel good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bonbf3: Well, I consulted with my gardner - who just happens to also be my DH - he said Rose of Sharon shouldn't be planted in a lot of shade, that it needs a fair amount of sun. Our Rosé of Sharon thrives in moderate sun. You're in Atlanta? Our weather is quite similar.


Hey, Georgiegirl! Yes, I'm in Atlanta - very similar weather, I agree. So I'll have to plant my lovely plant in the front where there's sun. In the back, CB suggested hydrangea, and that's just what i'll do.

Thanks for your advice. Please thank your consultant for me. My DH is the gardener here, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all! Enjoy the game, you ladies on the West Coast. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> a friend sent this; not sure what the car is, but it's a great commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


Oh my God! This is fantastic! You've made my day!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


Oh my God! This is fantastic! You've made my day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Goodnight, Jane. Sleep well. (Wish I had your good sense - I don't go to bed early enough.)


When I get tired, I have to go to bed or I will crash wherever I am at the time. Thank you for being so kind.

I even crashed while swimming at the health club so some gals got me out of the water & off to ER & then hospital for 4 days with every test they could think of with an unknown DX. I think I simply went into a deep sleep but sure scared the (....) out of my friends! It is a Ladies Only Club where I still go as it is only $120. Yearly. Girls pay it for my BD. Needless to say, if I'm just a little tired, I stay at home!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't read all of the pages on the other sites - they were intent on finding areas to mock and to sow dissention and create division. Some of them even claim to be Christians which isn't consistent with their words. There is nothing to discuss with people like that so I'll just pray that at some point they find enlightenment.


I agree. They lead miserable lives and need what they deny.

Here is a link to the song my church has chosen to be our statement song for our new church year which begins every Sept 1st. We are learning about and discussing our role to be "On Mission" in Christ.






I hope you'll find the song up-lifting. When thousands of voices come together and sing it in our church I find it so!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved the song and we used to love watching the program


Me too; I loved "Touched By An Angel." The actress and her husband were the co-producers of the epic mini-series, "The Bible" that was the number one watched series around the world last year.

God is Good!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Country, I found another braided picture for you. Enjoy


Wow! Stunning! Some people are so creative.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's great KPG. We have a nice thread of Christians going, but more can find friendship and support here.
> 
> I think the Libs attack you so readily because you see them for what they are, and you get the best of them more times than not. I can argue with them too, and they attack whoever they can't control with their arguments and bullying. If you show weakness and disagree with them, they get super critical and angry. This is classic bullying behavior. With them, you can't agree to disagree, it is all or nothing.
> 
> I just don't want to spend time or mental energy on them. I am sorry to say that they are pretty worthless people now. It will take a deathbed awakening for some, and some will go out with hate in their hearts. I think Jesus wants us to find fertile ground for his word. They are not fertile ground.


I think I'll leave it at that! I truly hope those I've spoken to privately, whether Christians or not, who are the thoughtful and caring people I believe them to be will join this thread. We have people of a couple of faiths and no faith participating on this thread, and I daresay everyone enjoys the relationships they form here together as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I'll leave it at that! I truly hope those I've spoken to privately, whether Christians or not, who are the thoughtful and caring people I believe them to be will join this thread. We have people of a couple of faiths and no faith participating on this thread, and I daresay everyone enjoys the relationships they form here together as well.


I do!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is country furniture. It works up north but not in central Ar. We have always sold more to out of town than at home. It would still sell just haven't made the effort to get it done. I had a booth reserved in Branson Mo. My daddy got sick so I never tried again. It would sell there but 5 hours away. Maybe have an auction one day.


I would love to hear more of your craft and see some photos.

Please?  (I still remember your wood watermelon that I loved.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> No, my parents never heard from Mike again. What a shame that a war separates people who were at 1 time friends. I mentioned my Mom's girlfriend who was Japanese. Mom knew her in Utah, but before the start of WWII her parents told her to come home to Japan. She lived in Tokyo for a few years - then her parents told her to come home to her hometown - - - - which was a little town by the name of Hiroshima - Mom never heard from her again after the U.S. went to war with Japan. It broke my Mom's heart. Wouldn't it break your heart also if she'd been 1 of your most beloved girlfriends? One of my oldest girlfriends was born in London in 1937. She, her parents & baby brother lived through the blitz - & Arline was sent to an interior farm for her protection away from the bombs, she was only 5 years old. Can you imagine sending your 5 year old daughter away to live with complete strangers. And this is a biggie, Arline & her family were Jewish & were deathly afraid the Nazis would invade England. Oh my God, my heart about breaks when I think of anyone hurting Arline or her family, especially just 'cause they were Jewish. How senseless is that?


I completely understand how you feel. The sweet Japanese lady I met was a survivor from Hiroshima. Our meeting was for her to teach me a Japanese craft. I was the sole student who signed up for her class. I encouraged her to 'practice' her English with me and tell me about herself. When she got to telling me and told and showed me a wound on her leg that just wouldn't heal, I realized she was probably a direct survivor of the bomb of WWII.

Lesson be damned, I spent the next four hours listening to her story. I was in awe, I laughed, I cried. I prompted her with some questions but mainly listened to her story. I rarely have been so moved in my lifetime so far. When we finally parted, we hugged and knew we had experienced something very special. I felt as if no journalist could have topped my experience to 'interview' such a person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Music can have such an effect on us, can't it? There's nothing quite like it for touching the very soul.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I completely understand how you feel. The sweet Japanese lady I met was a survivor from Hiroshima. Our meeting was for her to teach me a Japanese craft. I was the sole student who signed up for her class. I encouraged her to 'practice' her English with me and tell me about herself. When she got to telling me and told and showed me a wound on her leg that just wouldn't heal, I realized she was probably a direct survivor of the bomb of WWII.
> 
> Lesson be damned, I spent the next four hours listening to her story. I was in awe, I laughed, I cried. I prompted her with some questions but mainly listened to her story. I rarely have been so moved in my lifetime so far. When we finally parted, we hugged and knew we had experienced something very special. I felt as if no journalist could have topped my experience to 'interview' such a person.


My Dad was a bomber pilot in WWII. After the war, he opened a photographic studio. His first employee was a man from Japan! Our families became friends, and the man "Lanny" later opened his own photographic studio AND several Judo schools! I think in almost all cases, it's not the citizens who want to go to war. It's the politicians. I believe almost all people are peace loving and want to get along with one another. The rest go into politics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for asking as have Dr's apt tomorrow at 1:30 so they do keep pretty close watch on me, but I'm thinking it is my osteoarthritis as every joint aches. They only allow me to take glucosamine & sometimes it doesn't help with all of the aches. No MSM though.
> 
> I take COQ 10 for leg pain & cramps due to taking Crestor for cholesterol. It helps as I was having upper leg cramps at night from the knees to the hips! Ouch! They hurt!


Hope today you find relief for your pain Jayne, God Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. Just had a romantic dinner with my better half.


Oh what more could you ask for a dinner with the love of your life and vaction too. Have a lovely time Lucy, you are missed much here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

May be off to cabin today as hubby bought a new shed to story outdoor things lawn mower ect. Don't want to go, but may have to he said something about needing someone to hold something. Don't really want to but. Guess I should, but have the monday I want down time. Guess i am going down time have to wait.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> a friend sent this; not sure what the car is, but it's a great commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> When I get tired, I have to go to bed or I will crash wherever I am at the time. Thank you for being so kind.
> 
> I even crashed while swimming at the health club so some gals got me out of the water & off to ER & then hospital for 4 days with every test they could think of with an unknown DX. I think I simply went into a deep sleep but sure scared the (....) out of my friends! It is a Ladies Only Club where I still go as it is only $120. Yearly. Girls pay it for my BD. Needless to say, if I'm just a little tired, I stay at home!


Oh Janie stay home and rest your weary body. Bless your heart. We are praying for you. Hugs!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie hope you are getting some rest and feel better.
> 
> so glad WCK that the dogs have been safely returned to owners.
> 
> Gray here today and rain. Making New England Boiled Dinner. It's a fall thing, love it.


I love it too! Corned beef or ham? I'm liking this idea and will make one this week as well. I put tons of veggies in mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. They lead miserable lives and need what they deny.
> 
> Here is a link to the song my church has chosen to be our statement song for our new church year which begins every Sept 1st. We are learning about and discussing our role to be "On Mission" in Christ.
> 
> ...


Love this song! Thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The Village Righter News.


Fantastic report. I'll soon report on a beautiful sink and lots of dotting I did yesterday. :-D

Need to catch up in my reading and process pics from my camera.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So sad, listening to the news. When will the craziness end. I know never, but so many lives lost for no purpose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too; I loved "Touched By An Angel." The actress and her husband were the co-producers of the epic mini-series, "The Bible" that was the number one watched series around the world last year.
> 
> God is Good!


We watched it. A few things I didn't agree with but it got the point across. I have not seen the Passion the whole way thru. I just get so upset knowing what Jesus went thru just for me. I did see the ending where satan realized Jesus had rose from the dead. He thru a temper tantrum and when he screamed his hair blew away. LOL Thank you Jesus!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Yarnie! I missed you, too. Loved the report!
> Is your New England Boiled Dinner made with ham, cabbage, potatoes, and green beans? That's how I make it, but I don't know if it's legit. DH and I love it! Agree - it's a great cool weather dinner.


Green beans - hmmm, never thought of that nor tried it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> sneak peak at Stash, Yarnie must be hiding under the yarn


I appoint you my replacement - excellent photography work! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I thought I had destroy those pictures long ago. Nice touch though. I really felt nice and warm. Plus they were all my colors. Set off my face quit well don't you think.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Hilarious!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I would love to hear more of your craft and see some photos.
> 
> Please?  (I still remember your wood watermelon that I loved.)


Go to my facebook and look under Country Bumpkins. A lot of pics of the inside of the shop. My sil helped us make things for the grand opening. That was before he was our sil. He was one of the young adults in our church group. He spent alot of time at our house because his parents lived in Ca.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Quebec City. Just a quick vacation.


Have a fantastic time. Eat crepes - lots of them. For breakfast, lunch and dinner! Don't miss a stop at the copper museum and shop showing God's story in copper plates on your return on the main road if driving from Canada to the states. The copper work is beautiful.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I would think that after one arm knit project they'd be high tailing it to get themselves some knitting needles for the next project. And what happens if you drop a stitch? Not that anyone ever does that.


west coast kitty said:


> Have to agree that it isn't something I want to do myself, but always happy when people get interested in fiber - hopefully they decide to move on to to other forms o knit or crochet


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Going to bed as did go to church tonight so worn out. Chat tomorrow.


Be well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> May be off to cabin today as hubby bought a new shed to story outdoor things lawn mower ect. Don't want to go, but may have to he said something about needing someone to hold something. Don't really want to but. Guess I should, but have the monday I want down time. Guess i am going down time have to wait.


I feel your pain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Green beans - hmmm, never thought of that nor tried it.


That's how my mother made it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. Just had a romantic dinner with my better half.


Ooh la la! Don't miss at least visiting the site (or a glass of wine) at the Hotel Frontenac. Safe travels.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My Dad was a bomber pilot in WWII. After the war, he opened a photographic studio. His first employee was a man from Japan! Our families became friends, and the man "Lanny" later opened his own photographic studio AND several Judo schools! I think in almost all cases, it's not the citizens who want to go to war. It's the politicians. I believe almost all people are peace loving and want to get along with one another. The rest go into politics.


Great last couple of sentences, Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. They lead miserable lives and need what they deny.
> 
> Here is a link to the song my church has chosen to be our statement song for our new church year which begins every Sept 1st. We are learning about and discussing our role to be "On Mission" in Christ.
> 
> ...


It was uplifting and I can imagine how wonderful it is to have all of your voices joined. Thanks for the link


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We watched it. A few things I didn't agree with but it got the point across. I have not seen the Passion the whole way thru. I just get so upset knowing what Jesus went thru just for me. I did see the ending where satan realized Jesus had rose from the dead. He thru a temper tantrum and when he screamed his hair blew away. LOL Thank you Jesus!


I only saw a couple of episodes. We, too, didn't agree with everything as portrayed, but that wasn't the point of the series. The point was made and millions watched and hopefully gave their lives to Christ.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go to my facebook and look under Country Bumpkins. A lot of pics of the inside of the shop. My sil helped us make things for the grand opening. That was before he was our sil. He was one of the young adults in our church group. He spent alot of time at our house because his parents lived in Ca.


Thanks - will do. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I would think that after one arm knit project they'd be high tailing it to get themselves some knitting needles for the next project. And what happens if you drop a stitch?


... you cast your arm rather than a new stitch? :XD: sorry, couldn't resist ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I think it best to not talk to them as they choose to quarrel and find dissent in everything. Best to leave them to talk amongst themselves about their inane topics. And if they post on our threads just ignore. Read their posts for amusement only if you feel like regressing to pre-adolescence.


Knit crazy said:


> I refuse to post to them on their threads. It always ends badly. They are ignorant and want to stay that way. They are atheists and hate filled hedonists. They were pretending to be open and welcoming to discussion, then they pounce on those with different opinions. They think they own any thread and ask people to leave when they are challenged. I am Christian and believe in spreading God's love and the message of Jesus, but they don't want to hear it. They fit Jesus' parable of hard, arid ground. It is a waste of time conversing with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I only saw a couple of episodes. We, too, didn't agree with everything as portrayed, but that wasn't the point of the series. The point was made and millions watched and hopefully gave their lives to Christ.


That is the way we saw it too. Someone was reached because of it. Has anyone been to the Passion Play in Eureka Springs Ar.? It is in the Ozark Mountains. I think it is still open haven't been in a long time. Very good. We have a play at our church called the Book of Life. It will be the first time since our pastor came to have it this year. One year we had such a good turn out it went on for 5 weeks. Many were saved during this time of revival. My grandson was one of them. It made an impression to see the devil drag people to hell when they got killed in a car wreck. We have very good actors in our church. Loved when people went to Heaven. Jesus would be at the top of the stairs waiting with open arms and the angels all dressed white singing. Big impact!j


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great last couple of sentences, Bonnie.


Thanks. We need better people in government.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I completely understand how you feel. The sweet Japanese lady I met was a survivor from Hiroshima. Our meeting was for her to teach me a Japanese craft. I was the sole student who signed up for her class. I encouraged her to 'practice' her English with me and tell me about herself. When she got to telling me and told and showed me a wound on her leg that just wouldn't heal, I realized she was probably a direct survivor of the bomb of WWII.
> 
> Lesson be damned, I spent the next four hours listening to her story. I was in awe, I laughed, I cried. I prompted her with some questions but mainly listened to her story. I rarely have been so moved in my lifetime so far. When we finally parted, we hugged and knew we had experienced something very special. I felt as if no journalist could have topped my experience to 'interview' such a person.


Hearing the personal story makes it so much more real. Many of the documentaries and interviews pull at the heart and emotions but being able to see and speak with the person yourself really brings it home. That's been my experience with family and friends that experienced war and communism in Europe and Russia, and with friends from South Africa, Burma, VietNam and other parts of Asia


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely memories.


Georgiegirl said:


> Uh huh! 7 is a wonderful age, but then any age is great with my GD. Her favorite thing when she's here with me is to get in my closet, go through my clothes, put on my shoes....& I have a small, wood chest that looks like a little cedar chest that was given to me by a man who worked with my Daddy. This man worked on the railroad. He was from Japan. This was in the late 1930's. all his family was back in Japan. I was the only infant in our little railroad town of Black Rock, Utah. My Mom said "Mike" (that was his English name) was just crazy about me 'cause he had no family here in the U.S. I have some little pieces of jewelry in it to this day & my GD always wants to play with my "Treasure Chest" & it makes me so happy when she's going through the "treasures" & I give a thought to Mike.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie why waste your precious time trying? You have more important and/or fun things to do.


bonbf3 said:


> They are very difficult to understand.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> May be off to cabin today as hubby bought a new shed to story outdoor things lawn mower ect. Don't want to go, but may have to he said something about needing someone to hold something. Don't really want to but. Guess I should, but have the monday I want down time. Guess i am going down time have to wait.


Have a safe trip Yarnie and I hope you get some time to relax and spoil yourself when you get home


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie why waste your precious time trying? You have more important and/or fun things to do.


Exactly! I don't read those threads any more.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes KPG it is all about personal insults to you and attempted defamation of character. I believe the education level (self or school) is very limited and that is the reason there can be no intellectual exchanges with them. Their behavior is atypical of the educated. Best to ignore and not give them fodder for their games.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll admit I have super strong shoulders! They have insulted me and called me so many names I should have died a million deaths by now. However, I'm covered by the blood of Jesus who suffered for me. If he could give His life for me, I think I can handle little girls calling me names while defending His word.
> 
> I agree, that have such evil in their hearts. I cannot imagine going through life with the sole purpose of insulting and attempting to hurt others. They have no joy!
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for that interesting and illuminating piece of history of which your family was a part.


Georgiegirl said:
 

> OK, will continue with the rest of the story about Mike. This was in 1941 & the war clouds were looming around the world. The men who worked with my Dad told Mike "If you Japs do something to the U.S., we'll kill you!" Let it be known this was not my Dad saying these things, but stop & realize this was the beginning of WWII. Anyway, as y'all probably know, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor, Sunday, December 7, 1941. Monday morning, December 8, 1941, my Dad's workmen all reported to work, that is all except Mike. My Dad knew what had happened...Mike was so afraid he's be killed he disappeared & ran into the Utah desert. My Dad got with the local sheriff & went into the desert & found Mike. They brought him back into "town" & the sheriff locked Mike up in the jail for his own protection & when the next train came through town Daddy & the sheriff put Mike on the train & shipped him away for his safety. I'm sure he ended up in 1 of the containment camps in the western U.S. At least he was safe there. And, are you aware the same Japanese pilots, same ships, same fleet that had bombed Pearl Harbor turned the fleet around & sailed to Australia. The Japanese bombed Darwin, Australia Feb. 19, 1942. More bombs were dropped on Darwin that 1 day than were dropped on Pearl Harbor. The Japanese continued bombing Darwin for 2 years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I appoint you my replacement - excellent photography work! :-D :-D :-D


Teamwork :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly! I don't read those threads any more.


Me either. I don't want their nastiness and negativity.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I received this today from a dear friend on KP.
> 
> IT'S WHAT YOU SCATTER
> 
> ...


Thank you Joey, I've received similar ones before but it hits home every time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Joeys a beautiful story.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or were you nervous?


west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a great day; did you find some interesting new plants? Did gd enjoy the drive or was she nervous?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Or were you nervous?


Yes I was nervous. She took the curves too fast for me. I was trying to put the brakes on for her on my side of the car. lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Take a moment to read this. You won't be sorry.

In the year 2013, the Lord came unto Noah, Who was now living in America and said:
"Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated, and I see the end of all flesh before me."
"Build another Ark and save 2 of every living thing along with a few good humans."

He gave Noah the blueprints, saying:
"You have 6 months to build the Ark before I will start the unending rain for 40 days and 40 nights."

Six months later, the Lord looked down and saw Noah weeping in his yard - but no Ark."Noah!," He roared, "I'm about to start the rain! Where is the Ark?"

"Forgive me, Lord," begged Noah, "but things have changed."
"I needed a Building Permit."
"I've been arguing with the Boat Inspector about the need for a sprinkler system."

"My homeowners association claim that I've violated the
Neighborhood by-laws by building the Ark in my back yard and exceeding the height limitations. We had to go to the local Planning Committee for a decision."

"Then the City Council and the Electricity Company demanded a shed load of money for the future costs of moving power lines and other overhead obstructions, to clear the passage for the Ark's move to the sea. I told them that the sea would be coming to us, but they would hear none of it."

"Getting the wood was another problem. There's a ban on cutting local trees in order to save the Greater Spotted Barn Owl."
"I tried to convince the environmentalists that I needed the wood to save the owls - but no go!"

"When I started gathering the animals, PETA took me to court. They insisted that I was confining wild animals against their will. They argued the accommodations were too restrictive and it was cruel and inhumane to put so many animals in a confined space."

"Then the Environmental Protection Agency ruled that I couldn't build the Ark until they'd conducted an environmental impact study on Your proposed flood."

"I'm still trying to resolve a complaint with the Human Rights Commission on how many minorities I'm supposed to hire for my building crew."

"The Immigration Dept. Is checking the visa status of most of the people who want to work."
"The labor unions say I can't use my sons. They insist I have to hire only union workers with ark-building experience."

"To make matters worse, the IRS seized all my assets, claiming I'm trying to leave the country illegally with endangered species."
"So, forgive me, Lord, but it would take at least 10 years for me to finish this ark."

"Suddenly the skies cleared, the sun began to shine and a rainbow stretched across the sky."

Noah looked up in wonder and asked, "You mean you're not going to destroy the world?"

"No," said the Lord. " The Government beat me to it."


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jane I love these braids. Wonder what she did in the front. Occasionally have my hair braided. Had it done on St Lucia once. Told me it would be $3 / braid. Not bad. Until I discovered they did 41 braids. Left it in for 6 weeks and what a mess to take them out. Took my hair months to retreat to normal. Now I just do two around the crown and some down the back. But nothing as pretty as those in your photo.


Janeway said:


> Country, I found another braided picture for you. Enjoy


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Georgie Girl You need to consider writing a book. What you have should be recorded for the future. I would be a shame to lose this history.

My DGM was involved in smuggling blacks during their trip north. I regret that she didn't record their stories. I was a little girl at the time and I still have them in my memory bank. Grandma's only request was that they listened to her reading the Bible and then sang hymns. It is a very fond memory of my DGM.

Writing or recording your memories would be a treasure to future generations. Also it makes for wonderful gifts that money cannot buy.


Georgiegirl said:


> Well, history just seems to come to me...When we married my DH was a U.S. History/Civics teacher - But he was quite knowledgable re: world history also. I always liked history in school....My Mom & Dad talked with we kids a lot about various things & I read a lot. Also, being as I lived through WWII I know quite a bit about it & I read about it a lot also. When it comes to Australia my DH & I spent 4 months there - drove/traveled completely around OZ: therefore picked up a lot of onto re: OZ. We didn't know much of what we now know about OZ beforehand, but researched, talked with the Aussies & learned so much. When we returned to the U.S. we wrote & published a book about OZ. Have sent copies to many of our Aussie friends & they've told us they were born & grew up there & didn't know all these Aussie facts.
> I've got so many stories running around in my head I really should knit less & write more, but how to choose between 2 of my greatest "loves?" For instance I had family living at Pearl Harbor during the attack - 1 of my Mom's best girlfriends was Japanese & lived in Hiroshima when the A-Bomb was dropped.
> So many stories. - - - so little time.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC I always appreciate your insights. And this is another example of your perceptive evaluation. And you have keyed it with an interesting take. I always just check it off to pre-adolescent behavior, but it may be more involved as you indicate. You do give an excellent explanation of the group dynamics at work.



Knit crazy said:


> They are very aggressive in their attacks, and they want conflict with Christians. I suspect this was something they cooked up during their vacation hiatus. They couldn't draw people to their thread because their politics are so obvious. So, they tried infiltrating our thread, and we were solid in our refusal to change. So, they figured it was better to start new threads that get newbies suckered in. They came up with provocative initial posts. Then, we join the general conversation, and they have a forum for attacking us in front of the newbies.
> 
> I think we would be better off either not participating or participating in some way short and sweet to clue the newbies in rather than getting into theological discussions with atheists. You notice that they didn't like it and got "hot" when I told the "newbies" that they are going to move to gay movement politics and attacks on Christians. That made the posters dwindle. Comments to them at the get-go like, "So when do you segue to your gay movement issues?" or "So, when do you start promoting your Communist position?" or "So how soon does your support for Obama begin?" and similar comments would let the newbies know the initial post was coming from severely disturbed people.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Take a moment to read this. You won't be sorry.
> 
> In the year 2013, the Lord came unto Noah, Who was now living in America and said:
> "Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated, and I see the end of all flesh before me."
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


lovethelake said:


> I want to share this song with you. It was the recessional song at my Dad's cousin's funeral Mass this morning. It was held at the Cathedral. With the acoustics of the Cathedral, the large organ, and a Mass attended by hundreds singing, it was beautiful.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes they admit to being college students and one was a teacher recently. And how pathetically stupid they are. "Who is Joe Biden?" "Isn't he that new rock star?" "Can you find Libya on this globe?" "What state is it in?"

Funny if it weren't so sad.



Georgiegirl said:


> My DH graduated from UCLA (Univ. of Calif. Los Angeles) & he often jokes abou Jay Leno's "Man on the Street" - being as that segment is filmed close to UCLA my DH laughs (at himself really)& says most of them are from UCLA.....but it is surprising how many of them are current students & university graduates. Unbelievable. Believe me, my DH & I both talk to our grandkids - if you treat them like young adults who have a brain in their heads - well - they'll perk up & listen to you - their little minds are like sponges - they want to know "stuff" & who better to learn from than their grandparents? We've raised our daughter likewise - when she was younger we traveled extensively with her - took she & her husband on an extended European trip - England - the chunnel to France - drove a car there - then flew to Sweden to visit with family - drove all over Sweden - learned a lot of Swedish history while there - WWII & such. In fact, 1 of my young cousins is now a history professor at a Swedish university. And, oh yeah --- I love the Swedes!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't believe grapefruit need another tree to produce fruit. You may need to self pollinate it using a q-tip.



Georgiegirl said:


> I have a grapefruit tree my DD started from a seed when she was 3 years old. Have had it 38 years. We keep it outside in the summer, it's planted in a big pot. Bring it inside our garage during the winter. It's about 8 feet tall. My DH has to keep it trimmed to that height or we couldn't get it in the garage. It doesn't produce fruit ' cause doesn't have another tree to propagate with.
> Nevertheless, it's a beautiful tree.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Rose of Sharon is a hardy hibiscus. We have several double white ones lining our driveway. They are very hardy and their spent blooms produce many, many new plants. Just saying in case you decide you like them. Portulaca is hardy in zone 7 where I live. It looks neat in a rock garden.



bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to look up Moss Rose. Just today we bought a Rose of Sharon - lavender. We have one, and we'll put the new one in the front yard. I hope it takes!
> 
> I found it! Portulaca. When we lived in Tucson, we saw a lot of it. So pretty - and so many colors on one plant. We had it here in GA, too and it did well.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Rose of Sharon is also the National flower of Korea I believe.


bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to look up Moss Rose. Just today we bought a Rose of Sharon - lavender. We have one, and we'll put the new one in the front yard. I hope it takes!
> 
> I found it! Portulaca. When we lived in Tucson, we saw a lot of it. So pretty - and so many colors on one plant. We had it here in GA, too and it did well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My Dad was a bomber pilot in WWII. After the war, he opened a photographic studio. His first employee was a man from Japan! Our families became friends, and the man "Lanny" later opened his own photographic studio AND several Judo schools! I think in almost all cases, it's not the citizens who want to go to war. It's the politicians. I believe almost all people are peace loving and want to get along with one another. The rest go into politics.


Great story! Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what more could you ask for a dinner with the love of your life and vaction too. Have a lovely time Lucy, you are missed much here.


Thank you, Yarnlady!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this song! Thanks.


Loved this!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have a fantastic time. Eat crepes - lots of them. For breakfast, lunch and dinner! Don't miss a stop at the copper museum and shop showing God's story in copper plates on your return on the main road if driving from Canada to the states. The copper work is beautiful.


Thanks KPG. Has a ham and cheese and mushroom crepe for lunch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ooh la la! Don't miss at least visiting the site (or a glass of wine) at the Hotel Frontenac. Safe travels.


We are staying at the Frontenac. Are here as I write!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks KPG. Has a ham and cheese and mushroom crepe for lunch.


What the heck are you doing on KP when you are on vacation in Quebec? Put down your device and get sightseeing and enjoying your time and husband in that beautiful place.

We'll be here when you get back to hear all about your trip.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We are staying at the Frontenac. Are here as I write!


Wow - still, get off the web and get walking around that beautiful city!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What the heck are you doing on KP when you are on vacation in Quebec? Put down your device and get sightseeing and enjoying your time and husband in that beautiful place.
> 
> We'll be here when you get back to hear all about your trip.


I am resting. We have been all over the place. Just taking a time out. It was the wine I had at lunch (with my crepe). Did me in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I received this today from a dear friend on KP.
> 
> IT'S WHAT YOU SCATTER
> 
> ...


A beautiful story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Take a moment to read this. You won't be sorry.
> 
> In the year 2013, the Lord came unto Noah, Who was now living in America and said:
> "Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated, and I see the end of all flesh before me."
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Rose of Sharon is a hardy hibiscus. We have several double white ones lining our driveway. They are very hardy and their spent blooms produce many, many new plants. Just saying in case you decide you like them. Portulaca is hardy in zone 7 where I live. It looks neat in a rock garden.


I'm already in love with Rose of Sharon - bought a lavender one the other day. I'll plant it in our pine island out front; the back yard is too shady. I'll bet they look lovely lining your driveway.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am resting. We have been all over the place. Just taking a time out. It was the wine I had at lunch (with my crepe). Did me in.


Exercise and wine - that'll do it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am resting. We have been all over the place. Just taking a time out. It was the wine I had at lunch (with my crepe). Did me in.


A sweet or fruit dessert crepe is what you need. Plenty of energy will kick in and then go visit the Citadel next door. Check on the walkway on the 'view' side of the Hotel, often there is an outside book/music fair there.

There is an excellent Italian restaurant within walking distance of your Hotel. You must put your name on the waiting list - shop while you wait, it is worth it. (or at least was last when I was in the city). With your back to the Hotel, it will be on the main street on your right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A sweet or fruit dessert crepe is what you need. Plenty of energy will kick in and then go visit the Citadel next door. Check on the walkway on the 'view' side of the Hotel, often there is an outside book/music fair there.
> 
> There is an excellent Italian restaurant within walking distance of your Hotel. You must put your name on the waiting list - shop while you wait, it is worth it. (or at least was last when I was in the city). With your back to the Hotel, it will be on the main street on your right.


OK. Will do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> OK. Will do.


Glad to know your hubby is well and getting a chance to enjoy a short trip; very pleased to know this and that you're enjoying some time together!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnie I heard several complaints from Village folk. Seems you raised the price of your Village Righter News. Maybe you should see if she can get more classifieds to help offset the cost. Just thinking?? Otherwise great reporting.


theyarnlady said:


> The Village Righter News.
> 
> this post has recieved a lot of complaining lately. Just about every thing but the kitchen sink . So if any one wants to comment on the kitchen sink go for it. Get over the comments you try to post something of interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad to know your hubby is well and getting a chance to enjoy a short trip; very pleased to know this and that you're enjoying some time together!


Thank you!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Joey what a good lesson. Tears to the eyes.


joeysomma said:


> I received this today from a dear friend on KP.
> 
> IT'S WHAT YOU SCATTER
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucky lucky you. What a beautiful place. And OHHHhhhhhhh the food. Do you speak Canadian French?



Lukelucy said:


> We are staying at the Frontenac. Are here as I write!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Lucky lucky you. What a beautiful place. And OHHHhhhhhhh the food. Do you speak Canadian French?


No French. A tiny bit of Italian, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just looked up the Frontenac - majestic!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just looked up the Frontenac - majestic!


Gorgeous place!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Do they substitute a generic? If not why would they not approve of the prescribed drug? Doesn't sound right.



joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> What do you think will happen under Obamacare? And we think it is bad now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> What do you think will happen under Obamacare? And we think it is bad now.


i think it's going to get a whole lot worse.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> i think it's going to get a whole lot worse.


So true. You know things are getting bad for the libs when they start their hysterical rants and changing topics

I am so afraid of what will happen to my parents. If they are forced to give up their insurance and rely on Obamacare I fear they will not be able to afford their medicines.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LoL, KGP, and Joey, 

Have finish reading the group answers from the left. 

This brought to mind about Jesus, when he was confronted by demonic spirits in a man. They ask to be release from his powers. So Jesus did, into a herd of Pig's who proceed to run off a cliff.

I know you will understand what I am saying to you.

Also I remeber Hiliary saying it takes a village to raise a child.

Well always remember it doesn't take a villiage to raise an idot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> What do you think will happen under Obamacare? And we think it is bad now.


 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> i think it's going to get a whole lot worse.


I hope it goes away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Yarnie tell us about the cabin trip. It is in the 90's here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So true. You know things are getting bad for the libs when they start their hysterical rants and changing topics
> 
> I am so afraid of what will happen to my parents. If they are forced to give up their insurance and rely on Obamacare I fear they will not be able to afford their medicines.


I agree with all of you. It's is the worst thing that is happening to this country. Plus it isn't in full force yet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I just got back from Hospital. DIL is sore but doing OK. The biggest problem was trying to get prescriptions filled because they were narcotics. I'm tired.
> 
> Yarnie I needed a day brightener, Thanks so much for your new news, you are so creative,


Hi Joey, I was so glad to hear DIL was on the mend. I was praying for her. I am sure she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey it was a wonderful day well it was until I had to help hubby understand how to put the roof on and help him do it. 
You see they didn't have enough pictures for him. I also had to stand by and watch him finial figure out how to get doors shut. Then he had these four extra hangers. So I look in instrutsion, and they were to hang things inside shed. Like ladders ect.

But it was nice in the sun to just sit for a bit. Notice the trees are turning faskter up by you. Also the pines have taken to their dull green not as bright as the spring and summer.
Also had a wasp go into pages of my book. as it laid by me. So I shut it hard. They really are pest up there.

Stop and got our golden potatoes for sharing and my spanish onions. We ate on the way home. We are both tired. It's 69 in the house and want to turn furnace on. He has the windows open so closed them. He says I need to get up and move around. I will move him around.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh Janie stay home and rest your weary body. Bless your heart. We are praying for you. Hugs!


Thanks as Dr said blood work shows my kidney functions are out of wack again so took more blood & gave me the flu shot.

I also have to do the 48 hr urine test starting tomorrow. Don't understand how they can tell anything as I put all of the urine in one container & then keep it in the refrigerator!

I'll keep it in the garage refrigerator not the one in the kitchen! Yuk, yuk! She also wants more therapy on hands & shoulder.

Thanks for prayers as looks as if I'll need them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Teamwork :thumbup:


Oh no she is not getting out of it that easy, If I have to report it you both have to photo op. I can not do both photos and news. I really do need some senior pixies though as muyst include than in next news post.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Yarnie tell us about the cabin trip. It is in the 90's here.


Haven't you cooled down at all as we have had 37 degrees one night. It was cloudy & chilly only 67 for Hugh today. We are expecting another cool down by the end of the week. Hope you get some cool weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as Dr said blood work shows my kidney functions are out of wack again so took more blood & gave me the flu shot.
> 
> I also have to do the 48 hr urine test starting tomorrow. Don't understand how they can tell anything as I put all of the urine in one container & then keep it in the refrigerator!
> 
> ...


Oh Jayne hope you get some help with kidneys, and releif from pain am Praying for you also.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So true. You know things are getting bad for the libs when they start their hysterical rants and changing topics
> 
> I am so afraid of what will happen to my parents. If they are forced to give up their insurance and rely on Obamacare I fear they will not be able to afford their medicines.


I hope that doesn't happen. I really hope we can get it repealed. If not, it will be so bad that the Dems will lose the next two elections. Then we can get this country back on track. It wouldn't take too long - stock market will zip up quickly, businesses would get back in business, the pipeline would go through --- we'd be better and maybe wouldn't ever let anything like this mess happen again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LoL, KGP, and Joey,
> 
> Have finish reading the group answers from the left.
> 
> ...


Wow - you sure hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey it was a wonderful day well it was until I had to help hubby understand how to put the roof on and help him do it.
> You see they didn't have enough pictures for him. I also had to stand by and watch him finial figure out how to get doors shut. Then he had these four extra hangers. So I look in instrutsion, and they were to hang things inside shed. Like ladders ect.
> 
> But it was nice in the sun to just sit for a bit. Notice the trees are turning faskter up by you. Also the pines have taken to their dull green not as bright as the spring and summer.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Haven't you cooled down at all as we have had 37 degrees one night. It was cloudy & chilly only 67 for Hugh today. We are expecting another cool down by the end of the week. Hope you get some cool weather.


We could use it here! I shouldn't complain. Sixties at night - cool enough for open windows - 80s during the day but not really hot until afternoon. Still - high of 67 is perfect weather to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as Dr said blood work shows my kidney functions are out of wack again so took more blood & gave me the flu shot.
> 
> I also have to do the 48 hr urine test starting tomorrow. Don't understand how they can tell anything as I put all of the urine in one container & then keep it in the refrigerator!
> 
> ...


You have them, Janie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> LoL, KGP, and Joey,
> 
> Have finish reading the group answers from the left.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do understand! As I've posted prior, some people can never get it together even if it came in a combo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We are staying at the Frontenac. Are here as I write!


that's great that you and hubby are able to spoil yourselves; enjoy your holiday!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm already in love with Rose of Sharon - bought a lavender one the other day. I'll plant it in our pine island out front; the back yard is too shady. I'll bet they look lovely lining your driveway.


look forward to your new photos after the planting


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Yarnie I heard several complaints from Village folk. Seems you raised the price of your Village Righter News. Maybe you should see if she can get more classifieds to help offset the cost. Just thinking?? Otherwise great reporting.


I nominate RU as advertising manager. Can't miss out on future issues so here's my ad for the next issue:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It was oxycodone CR (oxycontin) a time released drug. The drug store needs a special release from the Doctor for the purpose of the drug. In this case pain relief from major surgery. Then they need to send to medicaid to see if they approve the drug for this purpose. They did OK oxycodone (Roxicodonne) an intermediate release drug. This one gives a quick high and then it drops off. Where the one they need more info on is one that gives continual pain relief for 12 hours. They said it will take 2-3 days to even get a reply from the Doctor.
> 
> You would think someone at the Drs office would know this is needed and provide the release with the prescription.
> 
> I wanted to pay cash, less than $32. but no way would they take it.


Sorry to hear that Joey; hope your dil didn't have to suffer because of this. Sounds like they're more concerned about illegal drug trade than the needs of legitimate patients


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey it was a wonderful day well it was until I had to help hubby understand how to put the roof on and help him do it.
> You see they didn't have enough pictures for him. I also had to stand by and watch him finial figure out how to get doors shut. Then he had these four extra hangers. So I look in instrutsion, and they were to hang things inside shed. Like ladders ect.
> 
> But it was nice in the sun to just sit for a bit. Notice the trees are turning faskter up by you. Also the pines have taken to their dull green not as bright as the spring and summer.
> ...


Sounds like a good day Yarnie. In our house, I'm usually the one who is too warm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as Dr said blood work shows my kidney functions are out of wack again so took more blood & gave me the flu shot.
> 
> I also have to do the 48 hr urine test starting tomorrow. Don't understand how they can tell anything as I put all of the urine in one container & then keep it in the refrigerator!
> 
> ...


Prayers for your health Jane - hope your kidneys (and the rest of you) are all in good working order


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I should have known that opening my mouth would bring trouble. Is that a full page ad you want? CB can we count on you for a full page for your folk art and furniture? We can strike a deal 4 photos for the price of two. Just for you. KPG are you interested in unloading some of your photos? Wonder if any of the Libs would like to take out an ad to dump some of those hats? Yarnie could you check with your friends over there?


west coast kitty said:


> I nominate RU as advertising manager. Can't miss out on future issues so here's my ad for the next issue:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I nominate RU as advertising manager. Can't miss out on future issues so here's my ad for the next issue:


Very cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that Joey; hope your dil didn't have to suffer because of this. Sounds like they're more concerned about illegal drug trade than the needs of legitimate patients


Joey, can you call the doctor and ask them to Fax permission to the drugstore? Tell them it's an emergency and you need it taken care of right away. I'll bet if they knew, they'd do something.

Once when my husband had surgery, the nurse told him to use the word severe when he needed his meds. Not to be stoic. Then, severe seemed to be "the word." I hope her pain isn't severe, but if it is, I wouldn't hesitate to call and raise a little heck.

Someone recovering from major surgery shouldn't have to wait for pain medicine! They know that people heal faster when they're not in pain. Surely the doctor's office could take care of that. ? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I nominate RU as advertising manager. Can't miss out on future issues so here's my ad for the next issue:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting friends on Left not in a million years would I want friends like that site.

Step away from there a long time ago. Not worth wasting my time. Plus all that is done is attack, and spin. 

Life has enough problems with out listening to that .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


yes must agree adver would sure help pick up the news that's not fit to post. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have not been turning LEFT, all the friends have LEFT me.
I found that if I was LEft my friends would have LEFt me. So what do I have LEFT to say. I will have to be LEFT with 3 more years of what is LEFT. So I figure I have nothing to do but watch for all that is LEFT.

But as someone posted to me I am RIGHT I am always RIGHT.

That is all that is Left of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I should have known that opening my mouth would bring trouble. Is that a full page ad you want? CB can we count on you for a full page for your folk art and furniture? We can strike a deal 4 photos for the price of two. Just for you. KPG are you interested in unloading some of your photos? Wonder if any of the Libs would like to take out an ad to dump some of those hats? Yarnie could you check with your friends over there?


Oh, yes, I vote for the lefties to dump their hats. Has anyone noticed they aren't doing much posting unless they have started a new one that we haven't found.

RU, you are too funny as love to read all of the posts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not been turning LEFT, all the friends have LEFT me.
> I found that if I was LEft my friends would have LEFt me. So what do I have LEFT to say. I will have to be LEFT with 3 more years of what is LEFT. So I figure I have nothing to do but watch for all that is LEFT.
> 
> But as someone posted to me I am RIGHT I am always RIGHT.
> ...


Absolutely true! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I should have known that opening my mouth would bring trouble. Is that a full page ad you want? CB can we count on you for a full page for your folk art and furniture? We can strike a deal 4 photos for the price of two. Just for you. KPG are you interested in unloading some of your photos? Wonder if any of the Libs would like to take out an ad to dump some of those hats? Yarnie could you check with your friends over there?


 :thumbup: Knew you'd be a great advertising manager! Full page it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not been turning LEFT, all the friends have LEFT me.
> I found that if I was LEft my friends would have LEFt me. So what do I have LEFT to say. I will have to be LEFT with 3 more years of what is LEFT. So I figure I have nothing to do but watch for all that is LEFT.
> 
> But as someone posted to me I am RIGHT I am always RIGHT.
> ...


Could you please repeat that?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> RUKnitting friends on Left not in a million years would I want friends like that site.
> 
> Step away from there a long time ago. Not worth wasting my time. Plus all that is done is attack, and spin.
> 
> Life has enough problems with out listening to that .


You've got that right Yarnie. I made the mistake of reading over there last night and found page after page of farce and melodrama - they take 1 little comment out of context and turn it into a major conspiracy. Even they can't possibly take it seriously, so it's just another example of attack and spin.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not been a very nice person, but it hasn't helped. I hate to think what will happen under Obamacare.


I wouldn't be very nice about it, either. Agree on Obamacare.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not been turning LEFT, all the friends have LEFT me.
> I found that if I was LEft my friends would have LEFt me. So what do I have LEFT to say. I will have to be LEFT with 3 more years of what is LEFT. So I figure I have nothing to do but watch for all that is LEFT.
> 
> But as someone posted to me I am RIGHT I am always RIGHT.
> ...


 :lol: you've got that RIGHT


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, I vote for the lefties to dump their hats. Has anyone noticed they aren't doing much posting unless they have started a new one that we haven't found.
> 
> RU, you are too funny as love to read all of the posts.


Since everyone's beginning to realize that obama actually is incompetent and without respect for his office, they don't have much to talk about over on the Dark Side. No energy either - eating crow can make you weak.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have not been a very nice person, but it hasn't helped. I hate to think what will happen under Obamacare.


I'm sorry Joey; prayers that your dil is healing. A person recovering from surgery shouldn't have to deal with pain because of a bureaucratic failings


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sorry Joey; prayers that your dil is healing. A person recovering from surgery shouldn't have to deal with pain because of a bureaucratic failings


Yes, ending prayers for DIL as sorry she is having trouble getting her pain medicine, but hang onto your hats as Obocare takes effect Oct.

Sending love through our Lord Jesus Christ!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not been a very nice person, but it hasn't helped. I hate to think what will happen under Obamacare.[/quote


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> We can strike a deal 4 photos for the price of two. Just for you. KPG are you interested in unloading some of your photos? Wonder if any of the Libs would like to take out an ad to dump some of those hats? Yarnie could you check with your friends over there?


Sure - what would you like to see? I'll see what I can do. I have photos from around the world as I know you do as well. Problem is most of mine are taken on my Canon 35mm camera and not in digital format. Yet, I have lots on CDs and have a scanner too. I'm very busy but will do my best to post some beauty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very important information:

Lying on my errand path was a package of a new flavor of Milky Way Minis (by Mars).

This is a limited - harvest flavor - to this season according to the store clerk.

I bought the Milky Way Caramel Apple Minis and have found peace.

Be sure to try them if you like chocolate, caramel and apple!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very important information:
> 
> Lying on my errand path was a package of a new flavor of Milky Way Minis (by Mars).
> 
> ...


I was just at the store and did not see any. Boo Hoo, i want some too. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was suppose to go to the store today. Drank 2 cups of coffee got sleepy and went to porch swing and took a nap. But now I will look for those yummy candy bars. Love caramel,apple and chocolate. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was suppose to go to the store today. Drank 2 cups of coffee got sleepy and went to porch swing and took a nap. But now I will look for those yummy candy bars. Love caramel,apple and chocolate. Thanks!


To clarify - I didn't buy bars - but a bag of minis! Not sure if they are made in bar form. Just popped one - delicious! (only 5 grams of sugar per mini which means I can eat 28 in one day for my daily sugar requirement!)

Ooops, quiche ready! Bye!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was suppose to go to the store today. Drank 2 cups of coffee got sleepy and went to porch swing and took a nap. But now I will look for those yummy candy bars. Love caramel,apple and chocolate. Thanks!


You had two cups of coffee and fell asleep. I would be flying higher than a kite. Sleep would have the house clean in 15 mins. :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very important information:
> 
> Lying on my errand path was a package of a new flavor of Milky Way Minis (by Mars).
> 
> ...


will have to see if we have them up here; love chocolate and caramel - apple would be a bonus


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You had two cups of coffee and fell asleep. I would be flying higher than a kite. Sleep would have the house clean in 15 mins. :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I wished caffeine would get me flying - thinking of the house clean in 15 min is a happy dream! I can drink coffee before bedime and have no problem getting to sleep at all


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hubby told me to offer my 'perfected' quiche recipe to you all. I made it tonight for the final edited version (to our taste). DH said its perfect and a keeper.

I'll type it up and be happy to share if you let me know you'd like it. I have most everyone's e-mail addresses; but if I don't please PM yours to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby told me to offer my 'perfected' quiche recipe to you all. I made it tonight for the final edited version (to our taste). DH said its perfect and a keeper.
> 
> I'll type it up and be happy to share if you let me know you'd like it. I have most everyone's e-mail addresses; but if I don't please PM yours to me.


yes yes pretty please.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby told me to offer my 'perfected' quiche recipe to you all. I made it tonight for the final edited version (to our taste). DH said its perfect and a keeper.
> 
> I'll type it up and be happy to share if you let me know you'd like it. I have most everyone's e-mail addresses; but if I don't please PM yours to me.


I would LOVE it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wished caffeine would get me flying - thinking of the house clean in 15 min is a happy dream! I can drink coffee before bedime and have no problem getting to sleep at all


I wonder why we all act differently to caffine?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You had two cups of coffee and fell asleep. I would be flying higher than a kite. Sleep would have the house clean in 15 mins. :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I guess I didn't get enough sleep. It was hot and I started to draw flies. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wished caffeine would get me flying - thinking of the house clean in 15 min is a happy dream! I can drink coffee before bedime and have no problem getting to sleep at all


Me too. I drag it out for hours and still don't see anything clean. That is good you don't have any problems getting to sleep even with coffee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

All the talk lately on KP about Heaven and hell I found this. The Devil knows your name but calls you by your sin. God knows your sin but calls you by your name. ~ Ricardo Sanchez


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and concern. She is doing better.


I'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very important information:
> 
> Lying on my errand path was a package of a new flavor of Milky Way Minis (by Mars).
> 
> ...


They should pay you for that description - a classic!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You had two cups of coffee and fell asleep. I would be flying higher than a kite. Sleep would have the house clean in 15 mins. :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Same here. I can't drink coffee two days in a row or I get caaah-raaaazy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby told me to offer my 'perfected' quiche recipe to you all. I made it tonight for the final edited version (to our taste). DH said its perfect and a keeper.
> 
> I'll type it up and be happy to share if you let me know you'd like it. I have most everyone's e-mail addresses; but if I don't please PM yours to me.


I'd love to have it if it's not too much trouble!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All the talk lately on KP about Heaven and hell I found this. The Devil knows your name but calls you by your sin. God knows your sin but calls you by your name. ~ Ricardo Sanchez


I like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What do y'all think about this?http://www.upworthy.com/his-first-4-sentences-are-interesting-the-5th-blew-my-mind-and-made-me-a-little-sick-2


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby told me to offer my 'perfected' quiche recipe to you all. I made it tonight for the final edited version (to our taste). DH said its perfect and a keeper.
> 
> I'll type it up and be happy to share if you let me know you'd like it. I have most everyone's e-mail addresses; but if I don't please PM yours to me.


Would love it please, thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All the talk lately on KP about Heaven and hell I found this. The Devil knows your name but calls you by your sin. God knows your sin but calls you by your name. ~ Ricardo Sanchez


Yes, I like that saying!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder why we all act differently to caffine?


Don't know but I have to drink coffee (half caf) early in the day or I have trouble staying asleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby told me to offer my 'perfected' quiche recipe to you all. I made it tonight for the final edited version (to our taste). DH said its perfect and a keeper.
> 
> I'll type it up and be happy to share if you let me know you'd like it. I have most everyone's e-mail addresses; but if I don't please PM yours to me.


thanks so much, we love quiche


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I drag it out for hours and still don't see anything clean. That is good you don't have any problems getting to sleep even with coffee.


Unless something is really bothering me, I fall asleep fairly fast - but I quite often wake up during the night (even though I don't have to use the bathroom) and have a hard time going back to sleep. You're up late posting some nights, are you a night owl?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All the talk lately on KP about Heaven and hell I found this. The Devil knows your name but calls you by your sin. God knows your sin but calls you by your name. ~ Ricardo Sanchez


I like that


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Finially.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/09/17/press-release-fox-news-announces-new-primetime-lineup-debut-october-7


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unless something is really bothering me, I fall asleep fairly fast - but I quite often wake up during the night (even though I don't have to use the bathroom) and have a hard time going back to sleep. You're up late posting some nights, are you a night owl?


Yes I am Kitty . Don't go to sleep until around 1. Always waking up during the night too. The best sleep I get is when I take a nap.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCk When are you going to Alberta?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCk When are you going to Alberta?


next trip to Alberta will be in Nov when I go with my Dad to his yearly appointment with his neurologist. He has some problems with his balance and walking so has tests done every year. He started using a walker this year and that helps


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Same with me. Can have a double shot expresso and put my head on the pillow and I'm out like a light. Kitty I wonder what we could take to get that good 15 min house clean routine. Any ideas??


west coast kitty said:


> I wished caffeine would get me flying - thinking of the house clean in 15 min is a happy dream! I can drink coffee before bedime and have no problem getting to sleep at all


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd also like it.


joeysomma said:


> Me too,Please


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Same with me. Can have a double shot expresso and put my head on the pillow and I'm out like a light. Kitty I wonder what we could take to get that good 15 min house clean routine. Any ideas??


What's house cleaning?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Finially.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/09/17/press-release-fox-news-announces-new-primetime-lineup-debut-october-7


I like the looks of the new line-up. I really like Greta - glad I won't have to be up so late to watch her! It'll be nice to have Megyn back - she's great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Same here, I have more important things to do, like knitting and crocheting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning everyone! 

The quiche recipe was sent to all who requested same. LMK if you didn't receive it.

(Bonnie - I corrected my error in your addy and re-sent to the proper addy)

I have lots to accomplish today so will miss chatting with you all.

Make it a great day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151642920537596&set=a.10150574031087596.370329.49867377595&type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Same with me. Can have a double shot expresso and put my head on the pillow and I'm out like a light. Kitty I wonder what we could take to get that good 15 min house clean routine. Any ideas??


I'm thinking of inviting Yarnie for a visit and serving double mocha cappuccino with double mocha cheesecake. Maybe she could start a continental tour to visit all of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> The quiche recipe was sent to all who requested same. LMK if you didn't receive it.
> 
> ...


Thanks KPG - it looks great; have to do a bit of shopping and plan to make it on the weekend. Have you ever frozen it? Was thinking of making 2 at a time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG - it looks great; have to do a bit of shopping and plan to make it on the weekend. Have you ever frozen it? Was thinking of making 2 at a time.


No, I don't freeze anything. I did freeze the second loaf of bread I made from Janeway's recipe; but other than that I don't freeze anything that I prepare.

To all re the quiche recipe that I didn't mention; I use our fav bacon flavor (apple cider) and cook until wiggly; not crisp or crunchy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very important information:
> 
> Lying on my errand path was a package of a new flavor of Milky Way Minis (by Mars).
> 
> ...


Why or why did you have to do this??????? I am so trying to be good. I guess I can always be good some other time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I wished caffeine would get me flying - thinking of the house clean in 15 min is a happy dream! I can drink coffee before bedime and have no problem getting to sleep at all


Same here. I see this is an international problem. LOL I do love the taste of coffee and really don't care if it works for me or not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I don't freeze anything. I did freeze the second loaf of bread I made from Janeway's recipe; but other than that I don't freeze anything that I prepare.
> 
> To all re the quiche recipe that I didn't mention; I use our fav bacon flavor (apple cider) and cook until wiggly; not crisp or crunchy.


Mine didn't open all that came up was word. Please send again. I want it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why or why did you have to do this??????? I am so trying to be good. I guess I can always be good some other time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Because I wish to share my joy with all my friends! :-D

Buy three bags ... you'll thank me later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Mine didn't open all that came up was word. Please send again. I want it.


Will send again. Not sure what went wrong the first time. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so tried, not much sleep last night.

Know what you mean WCK wake up in the middle of the night.

Tried every thing but still wake up. No not sleeping pills. But even excerice reading ect before going to sleep. Still wake up,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because I wish to share my joy with all my friends! :-D
> 
> Buy three bags ... you'll thank me later.


I would if i could find them.l even stop aat store on way home from hospital nothing. But will continue my seach. If can't find them . May email company . I need candy fix, espeical that one .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I would if i could find them.l even stop aat store on way home from hospital nothing. But will continue my seach. If can't find them . May email company . I need candy fix, espeical that one .


I found them in a local drug store chain (Walgreens). Do you wish me to send you some? You must have places that sell Mars' product line but maybe not the seasonal selections.

Might be a slight problem to send by mail, but I'm willing to try - just don't want them to melt into a big ball of sweet goodness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will send again. Not sure what went wrong the first time. :shock:


got it thanks lady. yea can you now send mini candy bars. I am kidding, but thanks will check Walgreens. Have you every notice Walgreens is always on a corner?? Friend said that to me once and wow at least in this state it's true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm thinking of inviting Yarnie for a visit and serving double mocha cappuccino with double mocha cheesecake. Maybe she could start a continental tour to visit all of us.


Wow I would turn into Super Women (as supper man's wife) :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So should we call you "Lois Lane?" I saw an old "Lois and Clark" program on cable recently where they were married.


Oh My could you imagine being married to him. Tearing his colthes off and having to repair them. Flying all over the place. Late for a meal as to busy saving some one. Always wondering where he was and what he was up to.

that is just a few of the things he did. I would have had to slap him up side the head.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> The quiche recipe was sent to all who requested same. LMK if you didn't receive it.
> 
> ...


Very nice of you - thanks, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> got it thanks lady. yea can you now send mini candy bars. I am kidding, but thanks will check Walgreens. Have you every notice Walgreens is always on a corner?? Friend said that to me once and wow at least in this state it's true.


Ha - hadn't noticed but since you just brought to my attention, all those in my area are on corners. Must be a requirement when they choose store locations.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh My could you imagine being married to him. Tearing his colthes off and having to repair them. Flying all over the place. Late for a meal as to busy saving some one. Always wondering where he was and what he was up to.
> 
> that is just a few of the things he did. I would have had to slap him up side the head.


  But you'd enjoy watching him rip off his glasses, correct?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh My could you imagine being married to him. Tearing his colthes off and having to repair them. Flying all over the place. Late for a meal as to busy saving some one. Always wondering where he was and what he was up to.
> 
> that is just a few of the things he did. I would have had to slap him up side the head.


 :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha - hadn't noticed but since you just brought to my attention, all those in my area are on corners. Must be a requirement when they choose store locations.


True here, too! Very interesting! I never noticed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But you'd enjoy watching him rip off his glasses, correct?


Who is this person!! And where?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm thinking of inviting Yarnie for a visit and serving double mocha cappuccino with double mocha cheesecake. Maybe she could start a continental tour to visit all of us.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why or why did you have to do this??????? I am so trying to be good. I guess I can always be good some other time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Join the club. The Be-Good-Tomorrow-Or-The-Next-Day Club. I just came home from lunch from a friend. Tried to be good - angel hair pasta in red sauce. Didn't know red sauce was hot! To fix it, they gave me alfredo sauce to add. It fixed it just fine!! :mrgreen:

Then - a little shopping at Michael's followed by Barnes and Noble chocolate cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory. I am so bad. So very, very bad.

Saw the cutest yarn I've ever seen at Michael's. Can yarn be cute? This is!! It's Bernat Tizzly $4.99 a skein. I must have it! I almost bought one just because it makes me smile just looking at it. (Am I crazy? Probably.) It came it multi-colors - shades of pink, shades of orange, purple. I loved it. I'm going to find a pattern to make something with it. Probably a caterpiillar because little Mary LOVES The Hungry Caterpillar - game and book and video.

Phew - all that food and fun - and a looong post - now I'm exhausted! Almost time for The Five. I probably should skip my usual hot chocolate while I watch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter posted this on her facebook page. She has 3 boys,


Boys are all of that and more. I have 2 boys and 4 grandboys. I do know! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So should we call you "Lois Lane?" I saw an old "Lois and Clark" program on cable recently where they were married.


Once at the farm, someone gave us a male & female cats so the girls named then "Lois & Clark" the vet thought that was cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Same here. I see this is an international problem. LOL I do love the taste of coffee and really don't care if it works for me or not.


Me too - love my coffees! A few years ago I gave up coffee for Lent - the hardest thing I've ever given up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter posted this on her facebook page. She has 3 boys,


Cute! Both my daughters had two boys first - two years apart. Wow! So much energy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tried, not much sleep last night.
> 
> Know what you mean WCK wake up in the middle of the night.
> 
> Tried every thing but still wake up. No not sleeping pills. But even excerice reading ect before going to sleep. Still wake up,


Have you tried hot milk? I don't like the taste of hot milk, so I don't drink it, but both my mom and 1 of my aunts have a cup before bed and it helps them. If they wake up during the night, they microwave a half cup of milk.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh My could you imagine being married to him. Tearing his colthes off and having to repair them. Flying all over the place. Late for a meal as to busy saving some one. Always wondering where he was and what he was up to.
> 
> that is just a few of the things he did. I would have had to slap him up side the head.


super heros just aren't good hubby material


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Join the club. The Be-Good-Tomorrow-Or-The-Next-Day Club. I just came home from lunch from a friend. Tried to be good - angel hair pasta in red sauce. Didn't know red sauce was hot! To fix it, they gave me alfredo sauce to add. It fixed it just fine!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Then - a little shopping at Michael's followed by Barnes and Noble chocolate cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory. I am so bad. So very, very bad.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: sounds like a great day all around. Maybe you could make a matching hat along with the caterpillar - it would be so nice and soft


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to my daughter's tomorrow. I will be looking for yarn. Don't have anything in mind. Still have that alligator to finish and gd's hat almost finished. I just need to grow my stash for winter. heheh. When it gets cooler will get back after my knitting. Bon I am going to look at that tizzy yarn. WCKitty what do you recommend for socks? I will be making felted slippers for Christmas presents.Bonnie now I can't get my mind off of cheesecake.:}


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you tried hot milk? I don't like the taste of hot milk, so I don't drink it, but both my mom and 1 of my aunts have a cup before bed and it helps them. If they wake up during the night, they microwave a half cup of milk.


I wake up, too - very annoying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: sounds like a great day all around. Maybe you could make a matching hat along with the caterpillar - it would be so nice and soft


It was a nice day. Great idea! That would be cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to my daughter's tomorrow. I will be looking for yarn. Don't have anything in mind. Still have that alligator to finish and gd's hat almost finished. I just need to grow my stash for winter. heheh. When it gets cooler will get back after my knitting. Bon I am going to look at that tizzy yarn. WCKitty what do you recommend for socks? I will be making felted slippers for Christmas presents.Bonnie now I can't get my mind off of cheesecake.:}


The cheesecake was delicious! Maybe you can have some tomorrow! I sent you a picture of tizzy yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The cheesecake was delicious! Maybe you can have some tomorrow! I sent you a picture of tizzy yarn.


Ok Thanks. I will go look.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You naughty very funny lady.


Janeway said:


> Nighty, night!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to my daughter's tomorrow. I will be looking for yarn. Don't have anything in mind. Still have that alligator to finish and gd's hat almost finished. I just need to grow my stash for winter. heheh. When it gets cooler will get back after my knitting. Bon I am going to look at that tizzy yarn. WCKitty what do you recommend for socks? I will be making felted slippers for Christmas presents.Bonnie now I can't get my mind off of cheesecake.:}


Felted slippers will be wonderful Christmas presents - you can fancy up the girls' slippers with some needlefelting if you want.

I don't know many of the American yarns so I'm not sure what your favourites would be. I like a blend of superwash wool and nylon because they're warmer but since it doesn't get too cold in your area maybe a blend with cotton or bamboo would be good or synthetic blend. Bernat and Berroco both make synthetic blends and Berroco also has wool and alpaca blends. Were you thinking of self patterning socks or solids?

Have a great visit with dd and grands! (and have some cheesecake!)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Larry Page of Google has announced it's new Google search called Calico. You may want to check it out. It will focus on health and well-being, aging and the disease process. It is interesting to me and we'll see if it meets expectations.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Larry Page of Google has announced it's new Google search called Calico. You may want to check it out. It will focus on health and well-being, aging and the disease process. It is interesting to me and we'll see if it meets expectations.


Glad to see the interest in the topic. Obamacare should be out.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sure would like to see it happen. Along with 50% plus of the American people. And that percentage will go up in January.



Lukelucy said:


> Glad to see the interest in the topic. Obamacare should be out.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm listening to the Benghazi hearing when I can, I believe a joint committee will be formed and only then perhaps the truth will come out when people are forced to testify. Timing should be perfect just before the elections!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201867-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

